# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  مقدمات في العلوم الشرعية  للشيخ  محمد الحسن الددو الشنقيطي

## ابو وليد البحيرى

*مقدمات في العلوم الشرعية [1] 
-   للشيخ : (            محمد الحسن الددو الشنقيطي       )                             

                  لقد أعلى الله منزلة العلم ومنزلة أهله وشرفهم، وأخبر أنهم وحدهم هم  الذين يخشونه حق خشيته وأنهم وحدهم المؤهلون للتلقي عنه وفهم كلامه، وطلبه  عبادة من أفضل العبادات، ويشترط للوصول للعلم سبعة شروط: التغرب، والتواضع،  والورع، والجوع، وإدراك أهمية العلم، ومعصية الهوى، والعمل به.                 
فضل العلم والعلماء                                                                                                                                                                                                               
          الحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد، وعلى آله  وأصحابه أجمعين.أما بعد:فإن الله سبحانه وتعالى هو العليم الخبير، والعلم  كله من عنده فهو أعلم، وقد أرسل الرسل عليهم الصلاة والسلام للناس ليعلموهم  ما هم بحاجة إليه مما يصلح دينهم ودنياهم، فأنزل عليهم الكتب المتضمنة لما  يحتاجه الناس من العلم، وهذا الذي أنزل إلى الناس لا يساوي إلا شيئاً  يسيراً من علمه سبحانه وتعالى؛ ولهذا قال في خطابه للناس:  وَمَا  أُوتِيتُمْ مِنْ الْعِلْمِ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً [الإسراء:85].فعلى كثرة ما أنزل  من العلم وتشعبه واستكثار الناس له وتوسعهم فيه لا ينقص شيئاً من علم الله  سبحانه وتعالى ولا يساوي أي شيء منه.وهذا العلم الذي أنزله لم ينزله ليكون  ميدان مجاراة ومنافسة بين الناس، ولا ليكون كذلك مما يتزين به المتزينون  ويفتخر به المفتخرون، ولم ينزله كذلك ليكون ملهاة للأوقات ومشغلة للنفوس،  وإنما أنزله ليعمل به، فكل علم لا يترتب عليه عمل فالأصل أنه لا نفع فيه،  ولا ينبغي أن يشتغل به العاقل؛ لأن العمر قصير، ووقت الإنسان أثمن من أن  يضيعه فيما لا يصحبه عمل؛ لأن الذي يوزن يوم القيامة هو الأعمال لا العلوم،  فالميزان يوم القيامة إنما توضع فيه الأعمال سواءً كانت صالحة أم سيئة  وتوزن بمقاييس الذر، وإذا رأى الناس ذلك فإن ذلك اليوم الذي توزن فيه  الأعمال يجعل الولدان شيباً، عندما يروون وزن الأعمال بمقاييس الذر  فَمَنْ  يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ خَيْراً يَرَه  *  وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ  ذَرَّةٍ شَرّاً يَرَه [الزلزلة:7-8].وقد أعلى الله سبحانه وتعالى منزلة هذا  الإنسان فجعله مدعاة للرفع في الدنيا والآخرة؛ ولذلك فإن منزلة أهل العلم  عند الله سبحانه وتعالى عالية، فقد أشهدهم على أعظم شهادة بعد أن شهد بها  وأشهد بها ملائكته وقال تعالى:  شَهِدَ اللَّهُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلاَّ  هُوَ وَالْمَلائِكَةُ وَأُوْلُوا الْعِلْمِ [آل عمران:18].وأخبر أنهم وحدهم  هم الذين يخشونه حق خشيته فقال تعالى:  إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّهَ مِنْ  عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ [فاطر:28]، وحكم لصالحهم على من سواهم في قوله:   قُلْ هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الَّذِينَ يَعْلَمُونَ وَالَّذِينَ لا يَعْلَمُونَ  إِنَّمَا يَتَذَكَّرُ أُوْلُوا الأَلْبَابِ [الزمر:9].وأخبر أنهم وحدهم هم  المؤهلون للتلقي عنه وفهم كلامه، فقال تعالى:  وَتِلْكَ الأَمْثَالُ  نَضْرِبُهَا لِلنَّاسِ وَمَا يَعْقِلُهَا إِلاَّ الْعَالِمُونَ  [العنكبوت:43].وأخبر أنه يرفعهم درجات في الدنيا والآخرة فقال تعالى:  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا قِيلَ لَكُمْ تَفَسَّحُوا فِي  الْمَجَالِسِ فَافْسَحُوا يَفْسَحْ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَإِذَا قِيلَ انشُزُوا  فَانشُزُوا يَرْفَعْ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ  أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ دَرَجَاتٍ [المجادلة:11].وقد نوه الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم بمكانتهم، فقد صح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ( العلماء ورثة  الأنبياء )، وصح عنه أنه قال: ( من يرد الله به خيراً يفقهه في الدين )،  وصح عنه من حديث عثمان في صحيح البخاري أنه قال: ( خيركم من تعلم القرآن  وعلمه ).وكذلك ضرب المثل للمتعلم المعلم وللمتعلم الذي لا يستطيع أن يعلم  وللمعرض بما أخرجه البخاري من حديث أبي موسى: ( مثل ما بعثني الله به من  الهدى والعلم كمثل الغيث أصاب أرضاً ).وبين صلى الله عليه وسلم أن هذا  العلم لا ينال إلا بالتعلم فيما أخرج عنه البخاري تعليقاً ووصله ابن أبي  عاصم في كتاب السنة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( إنما العلم  بالتعلم، وإنما الحلم بالتحلم ).وقد بين صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الله يختار  لهذا العلم أقواماً من كل أهل زمان فهم شهوده الذين يشهدون على أهل زمانهم،  وهم عدوله الذين يحملون وحيه، ولم يكن الله ليجعل وحيه بدار هوان، فهذا  الوحي هو خيرة ما في هذه الأرض، ولم يكن الله ليختار عليه أمناء أهل تفريط  لا يصلحون لهذا المستوى، بل يختار من الناس خيرهم لهذا الوحي الذي هو خير  من في الأرض. ومن اختاره الله لأن يكون من أمنائه على وحيه فقد شرفه  تشريفاً عظيماً؛ ولذلك ذكر البخاري عن بعض السلف أنهم كانوا يقولون: (ما  ينبغي لمن معه شيئاً من هذا العلم أن يضيع نفسه)، والمقصود بتضييع نفسه  أمور متعددة منها: أن لا يعمل بعلمه؛ لأن ذلك الضياع في الدنيا  والآخرة.ومنها: أن يتذلل للآخرين، وأن يكون خادماً لهم فيسلبه لذلك مكانته  وعلمه.ومنها: أن يعتزل الناس ويدع تعليم العلم الذي اؤتمن عليه، فهذا تضييع  لنفسه وما عنده من العلم.وأمانة الله سبحانه وتعالى قد أخذ العهد والميثاق  على من أتمنه عليها أن يبلغ ما أؤتمن عليه، وذلك الوعيد الشديد في حق من  لم يفعل  وَإِذْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ  لَتُبَيِّنُنَّه  ُ لِلنَّاسِ وَلا تَكْتُمُونَهُ [آل عمران:187]، وقد بين  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( أن من كتم علماً ألجم يوم القيامة بلجام من  نار ).وحض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على تبليغه، فقد صح عنه في  الصحيحين أنه قال: ( بلغوا عني ولو آية، وحدثوا عن بني إسرائيل ولا حرج )،  وصح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كذلك أنه قال: ( ليبلغ الشاهد منكم الغائب ورب  مبلغ أوعى من سامع )، وصح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما أخرج أصحاب السنن من  حديث ابن مسعود وذكر السيوطي وغيره من المتواترات أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال: ( نضر الله امرءاً سمع مقالتي فوعاها فأداها كما سمعها فرب حامل فقه  ليس بفقيه، ورب حامل فقه إلى من هو أفقه منه ).ومن استطاع أن يلتحق بهذا  الركب وأن يسلك هذا الطريق فلم يفعل ذلك فهو أخسر الناس صفقة؛ لأنه مكن له  في خير ما في الأرض فاشتغل بما دونه، وقد قال الله تعالى:   أَتَسْتَبْدِلُو  نَ الَّذِي هُوَ أَدْنَى بِالَّذِي هُوَ خَيْرٌ  [البقرة:61]، فخير ما في الأرض هو هذا الوحي المنزل من عند الله، ومن  استطاع أن يكون من أهله وأن يكون من أمناء الله عليه ففرط في ذلك فقد خسر  الصفقة؛ ولذلك فهو يغني عن ما سواه ولا يغني عنه ما سواه، فمن اشتغل بجمع  العلم وخدمته فإن الله تكفل له بما يكفيه في الدنيا، وقد جاء في الحديث: (  إن لله تكفل لطالب العلم برزقه ).وهو كذلك عبادة لله، هو عبادة لله حتى لو  لم يعمل به الإنسان إذا نوى العمل به وحفظه على الناس؛ ولذلك سئل أبو عبد  الله مالك بن أنس عن المقرب للقتل الذي لم يبق من عمره إلا ساعة في أي  عبادة يصرفها؟ قال: علم يتعلمه، قيل: يا أبا عبد الله! إنه لا يعمل به،  قال: تعلمه أفضل من العمل به.وقال الإمام أبو عبد الله الشافعي رحمه الله:  (طلب العلم أفضل من صلاة النافلة) فكان يرى أن اشتغال المشتغلين بالعلم خير  من اشتغال القائمين الذين يقومون الليل كله.ولهذا قال السيوطي رحمه الله  في الكوكب الساطع:والعلم خير من صلاة النافلةفقد غدا الله برزق كافلهوقد  أخرج البيهقي في السنن، وأبو عمر بن عبد البر في مقدمة التمهيد، والحافظ  البغدادي في شرف أصحاب الحديث من أحد عشر طريقاً وذكر عن الإمام أحمد  تصحيحه من حديث ابن مسعود أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( يحمل هذا  العلم من كل خلف عدوله ينفون عنه تحريف الغالين وانتحال المبطلين وتأويل  الجاهلين ).لكن هذا العلم الذي ذكرنا مزيته وشرفه ليس كل من اشتغل به أو  أحرز بعضه ينال هذه المنزلة أو هذا الشرف، بل لابد لذلك من منهجية ومن  طريقة تكون متزنة يوازن فيها الإنسان بين العلم والعمل، ويوازن فيها كذلك  بين أنواع العلوم ومقاصدها ووسائلها، ويوازن فيها كذلك بين النتائج التي  يتوخاها، والجهد الذي يبذله، فالتوازن مطلوب شرعاً في كل الأمور والاعتدال  مطلوب فيها، والغلو في العلم بأن يكون الإنسان لا بغية له ولا هم إلا  الاشتغال بتتبع شوارد العلم ونوادره هذا يجعل الإنسان غير متزن ولا بد أن  يصاب بغلو والذي يصاب بالغلو فقد اتبع خطوة من خطوات الشيطان، وقد قال الله  تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ  الشَّيْطَانِ [النور:21].وكذلك من أعرض عن هذا العلم أو رأى غيره أفضل منه  كالذي يشتغل بالدعوة عن العلم ويهمل العلم بالكلية، أو يشتغل بجمع المال عن  العلم، ويكتفي منه بأقل القليل، فهذا أيضاً لديه تفريط والتفريط أيضاً من  خطوات الشيطان وهو ضد الإفراط السابق.وكذلك من اشتغل بعلم واحد من العلوم  وركز اهتمامه كله بذلك العلم فسيصاب بإفراط فيه والتفريط فيما سواه، وسيفقد  التوازن؛ لأن العلم كله من عند الله وبعضه يكمل بعضاً ويتممه؛ ولهذا فإن  جناية المناهج في زماننا هذا على العلم هي بالتخصصات التي جعلت الإنسان  يدرس جزئية واحدة يتعمق فيها ويهمل ما سواها فيكون بليداً في الأمور الأخرى  التي هي من شروط الإنتاج لذلك الشكل الذي يشتغل به، فإذا لم يأت بالشرط لا  يمكن أن يأتي بالمشروط.وكذلك فإن من ما يحذر منه في هذا الباب أن كثيراً  من الناس لا يأخذ في العلم الأدوات والشروط فيريد أن يكون عالماً وأن يقفز  المسافات، ويسلك لذلك سبلاً غير موصلة إليه.                                                         
شروط طلب العلم                                                                                                                                                                                                               
          فالعلم يشترط للوصول إليه كما لدى أهل العلم سبعة شروط:                               
 الشرط الأول: التغرب                                                                                              
                              الشرط الأول: التغرب له، والمقصود بذلك أن يغترب الإنسان  للعلم، وأن لا يكون مشغولاً بتدبير أمور الأهل والمعاش، فالذي هو بين أهله  سيشغل بقضاياه وسيجد لنفسه مكانة وسؤددا يمنعه من التلقي؛ ولهذا قال عمر بن  الخطاب كما أخرج عنه البخاري في الصحيح: (تعلموا قبل أن تسودوا)، فالذي هو  سيد في مكانه لا يستطيع أن يتواضع للعلم، ولذلك لابد أن ينفرد الإنسان عن  أهله حتى ينال هذا العلم.وأصل ذلك أن الله سبحانه وتعالى قص علينا قصة موسى  في طلبه للعلم حين ذهب إلى الخضر، فذكر أنه ما نال هذا العلم حتى قال:   حَتَّى أَبْلُغَ مَجْمَعَ الْبَحْرَيْنِ أَوْ أَمْضِيَ حُقُباً [الكهف:60]،  فخرج من رئاسته لبني إسرائيل وقيادته لهم لجمع هذا العلم.وكذلك نبينا صلى  الله عليه وسلم فلم ينل هذا العلم حتى حبب إليه الخلاء، فكان يخلو في غار  حراء فيتحنث فيه وهو تعبد الليالي ذوات العدد، ويرجع إلى خديجة فيتزود  لمثلها حتى جاءه الحق فجاءه الملك وهو بغار حراء.والغربة تحقيقها في زماننا  هذا يمكن أن تكون بالغربة الحقيقة ويمكن أن تكون بالغربة الشعورية،  فالغربة الحقيقة هي أن يجد الإنسان وقتاً يختزله ويسرقه عن أهله وعمله  ينفرد فيه فيخرج من مكانه كخرجتنا هذه، فهذا أولاً من ناحية التعبدية فيه  خروج إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى، وترك لما خولنا وراء ظهورنا وتذكرة بذلك في  الخروج إليه في الموت عندنا ينادي مناديه وبما هو أعظم من ذلك بالحشر  والعرض عليه سبحانه وتعالى.وكذلك تصحيح النية في المنزل وما يمر به الإنسان  من الحصى أو الرمل وذرات الأكسجين كلها تكتب في ميزانه حسناته إذا أخلص  النية لله في ذلك.وكذلك دعاء الملائكة له: ( فإن الملائكة تبسط أجنحتها  لطالب العلم رضاءً بما يصنع )، ( وأن العالم يستغفر له كل شيء حتى الحيتان  في البحر ).وكذلك في هذا أن الإنسان يتذكر بهذا أنه قد اجتزأ جزءاً من وقته  لأفضل عمل يقربه من الله سبحانه ويدنيه إليه فيرجع منصرفاً بزيادة إيمان  وصقل قلب وزهادة في الدنيا وتخلص منها، وقد عرف قدر الدنيا التي هو فيها  وعرف أنها لا تساوي عند الله شيئاً وأن أفضل ما فيها كما قال النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم هو هذا العلم حيث قال: ( الدنيا ملعونة ملعون ما فيها إلا  ذكر الله وما والاه وإلا عالماً أو متعلماً ).فيعرف أن الشيء الملعون الذي  لا خير فيه هو هذه الدنيا التي يتنافس الناس عليها، وأن الذي شرفه الله  وفضله هو الوحي الذي أنزله والعلم الذي جاء من عنده فيجتزئ من وقته جزءاً  لذلك، وقد قال أحد الحكماء:الأهل والجهل ساكناً في بلدفاصبر عن الأهل أو  فاصبر على الثانيوتعرفون تاريخ هذه الأمة في الغربة، وكيف كانت الرحلة في  طلب العلم من لدن أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى زماننا هذا فقد  كانوا يفدون إليه كحديث مالك بن الحويرث والشببة الذين معه، وكانوا بعد ذلك  يفد بعضهم إلى بعض كحديث عبد الله بن أنيس الذي سافر شهراً من أجل حديث  واحد، وأنس بن مالك الذي سافر شهراً من أجل حديث واحد، وجابر بن عبد الله  الذي سافر شهراً من أجل حديث واحد، وغير هؤلاء من الصحابة الذين سافروا من  أجل حديث واحد.كذلك فإن من بعدهم من التابعين اشتهرت فيهم الرحلة لطلب  العلم وأكثروا منها، وكذلك اتباعهم من بعدهم والقرون المزكاة كلها ملأ  بذلك، فهذا أحمد بن حنبل رحمة الله عليه يقول: (ما بقيت من الدنيا حاضرة  اشتهر فيها الحديث إلا دخلتها)، كل حاضرة من حواضر الدنيا اشتهر أن فيها  حديث، ناس يشتغلون بالحديث دخلها.وهذا البخاري يذهب من نيسابور متجهاً إلى  اليمن للرواية عن عبد الرزاق بن همام الصنعاني مع أن كل حديث عبد الرزاق قد  وصل إلى البخاري بنزول فذهب يقصده فلما وصل مكة قيل له: مات عبد الرزاق،  فكر راجعاً إلى البصرة فلما وصلها قيل: إن عبد الرزاق حي باليمن، فرجع حتى  وصل مكة فأتاه من نعى له عبد الرزاق.وكذلك فإن أحمد بن حنبل ويحيى بن معين  سافرا من بغداد إلى صنعاء على أرجلهما لا يركبان شيئاً، على أرجلهما مشياً  في طلب العلم، وعدد كبير من أهل العلم كذلك فعلوا، فهذا سحنون يخرج من  القيروان إلى المدينة على رجليه لطلب العلم فيجلس بمصر ثلاث سنين يروي فيها  عن ابن القاسم ما رواه عن مالك خلال عشرين سنة، فعندما أتى ابن القاسم قال  له: أنا فقير لا أملك شيئاً وأهل بلدي بحاجة إليَّ ووقتي ضيق، وقد افترض  الله عليَّ الحج وأنا قاصد الحج حج هذا البيت، فأريد أن تعطيني جزءاً من  وقتك أختص به عن طلاب العلم، فأريد أن آخذ ما أخذته خلال عشرين سنة في أقل  من ذلك، فخصص له وقتاً، فأكمل الرواية عنه في ثلاث سنين.وكذلك عدد ممن  بعدهم من الذين بذلوا الجهد العجيب في جمع هذا الحديث ومن مشاهرهم مثلاً:  أبو زرعة الرازي وبعده الإمام الدارقطني وبعده الحافظ أبو نعيم، فهؤلاء من  الذين بذلوا الجهد في سبيل جمع الحديث، وأحرزوا منه مالم يحرزه أحد بالعصور  المشهورة.واشتهر بعد هؤلاء الخطيب البغدادي وأبو عمر بن عبد البر، فهذا  حافظ المشرق والآخر حافظ المغرب، وتوفيا في سنة واحدة، وقد جمعا بطول  الرحلة من العلم الشيء الكثير، فهذا أبو عمر يجلس ثلاثين سنة في تأليف  التمهيد وحده، يقول فيه:سمير فؤادي مذ ثلاثين حجةوكاشف همي والمنفس عن  كربيجمعت لهم فيه كلام نبيهمومع ذلك نجد أن كثيراً من الناس اليوم يزعجون  ويضجرون من أجل أوقات يسيرة يمكثها أحدهم في طلب العلم كجلسة واحدة في  الأسبوع أو نحو ذلك، ويظنون الوقت طويلاً ومضى عليه سنوات، هل أنفقت هذه  السنوات في طلب العلم، ما أنفقت، لقد كانت جلسة واحدة في الأسبوع تتقطع،  بينما أعمار أولئك السالفين كانت هكذا كتاب واحد خلال ثلاثين سنة.وعندما  أتى الأوزاعي وزملائه إلى مالك بن أنس وقد حفظ الموطأ يريدون سماعه منه  سمعوه خلال أربعين يوماً فقال: قلما تفقهون فيه، كتاب ألفته في أربعين سنة  تأخذونه في أربعين يوماً! وهو يخاطب الإمام الأوزاعي الذي مات قبله مات قبل  مالك، فعد من الطبقة السابقة عليه لموته قبله، لكنه روى عنه الموطأ.أما  العزلة الثانية وهي: عزلة الشعور، فهي: أن يحاول الإنسان وهو في منزله وفي  بيته أن يقتطع جزءاً من الوقت للعلم ويجعله من أولوياته ويحاول أن يخصص له  أشرف أوقاته وخيرها مثلما يفعل ذلك في العبادة وفي ورد المحاسبة، فهذه  ثلاثة أمور وهي تغذية الروح التي لا يستغني عنها أحد في حياته:الأولى: ساعة  الخلوة التي يتعبد فيها لله سبحانه وتعالى ولا يطلع عليه إلا علام الغيوب  يحاول فيها أن يعبد الله والناس نيام بما تيسر حتى لو كانت دقائق معدودة  يتذكر أنه في هذه الدقائق يشارك جبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل وحملة العرش في  عبادة الله، وأنه بذلك ينفرد بربه ولا يطلع عليه سواه، وهذه يقطع بها  الإنسان مراحل إيمانيه عجيبة إنما يحس بالصمت من حوله يحيط به من كل جانب،  ويعلم أن الله مطلع على سريرة قلبه، وأنه يتعبد له الآن ويعبده بما يعبده  به عباده الصالحون وينفرد له ويخلص له، فهذا مقام عال.الثانية: ساعة  المحاسبة التي يحاسب فيها الإنسان نفسه على ما مضى من وقته فيحاسب نفسه في  كل أربع وعشرين ساعة يجعلها عمراً كاملاً فرأس المال ما آتاه الله من النعم  من الإيمان والعلم والقوة، قوة الجوارح وقوة العقل والمعافاة في الأهل  والسرب وغير ذلك، وما خطط لأن يعمله خلال أربعاً وعشرين ساعة، فيحاسب نفسه  على ذلك، وينظر ما فرط فيه من جنب الله وما اقترفه وما استعان بنعمة الله  فيه على معصيته فيبادر بتوبة منه ويستحيي من الله حين استعمل نعمته في  معصيته.وما أداه من الطاعات فليعلم أنه بفضل الله ورحمته وتوفيقه ومنه  وتشريفه شرفه به وخصه به من بين من سواه فيحمد الله عليه ويشكره ويتذكر  نعمته ولا ينسيه ولا يغفله عن ذكرها أي شيء؛ لأن نعمة الله لابد أن تذكر،  وكثيراً من الناس يتناسون نعمة التوفيق للعبادة فقد قال الله عنه تعالى في  حال من ارتضاه:  الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي هَدَانَا لِهَذَا وَمَا كُنَّا  لِنَهْتَدِيَ لَوْلا أَنْ هَدَانَا اللَّهُ [الأعراف:43]، فليتذكر الإنسان  هذه النعمة وليشكرها وليحاسب نفسه على وقته وعلى خطته اليومية التي أعدها،  فلينظر ما قصر فيه ولينظر سبب ذلك.وقد كان كثيراً من السلف لشدة مراقبتهم  لأنفسهم يعرفون وجه الخطأ من أين دخل عليهم الخطأ، يقول أحدهم: إن اللقمة  الواحدة يصدأ لها قلبي وأمكث زماناً وأنا أعالجه، اللقمة الواحدة مما لا  يتحقق حله يصدأ لها القلب ويتسخ ويجد أوهاماً وظنوناً وشكوكاً وكثير من  الاشتغالات في صلاته وغير ذلك، فيشتغل زماناً بعلاجها، لكنهم صفت خواطرهم  وصحت نفوسهم فعرفوا تشخيص الأمراض، ونحن كثرت علينا الأمراض والأعراض حتى  تكاثرت الضباع على خراش فما يدري خراش ما يصيد لم نعد ندري من أين أتينا  ولا من أين وقع الخلل في تربيتنا وحياتنا.الثالثة: ساعة العلم، وهي التي  نريد، وينبغي أن يختار لها الإنسان الوقت الذي يجد فيه صفاءً في الذهن  وراحة في البال وراحة في البدن وعدم نعاس وعدم انشغال وأفضل ذلك ما كان من  آخر الليل أو أول النهار في الصباح وهو الوقت المبارك الذي بورك لهذه الأمة  فيه ( اللهم بارك لأمتي في بكورها )، يحاول الإنسان أن يستغل ربع ساعة  يومياً أو نحو ذلك فيما يزيده علماً، وإذا استطاع أن يجعل لنفسه برنامجاً  من خلال تجاربه ومن خلال استشارة إخوانه وتجاربهم أو أن تتعاون مجموعة منهم  على ذلك فهذا أفضل، وما استطاع غير هذه الساعة أن ينفقه وأن يأخذه من وقته  لطلب العلم فهو خير له وأفضل.                                                                
 الشرط الثاني: التواضع                                                                                              
                              الشرط الثاني: التواضع، فالعلم بضاعة غالية ومن أحرز بضاعة  غالية وعرف حاجة الناس إليها وأيضاً تذكر الثمن أنفقه للحصول عليها، تذكر  السهر الذي كان يسهره، والتعب الذي كان يتعبه من أجل الحصول عليها، والمشاق  والمخاطر التي تجشمها من أجل الوصل إليها لا يمكن أن يسلمها إلا لمن  يتواضع لها؛ فلذلك يحتاج طالب العلم إلى التواضع غاية حتى ينال مراده، وأصل  ذلك قصة موسى مع الخضر فإنه قال:  هَلْ أَتَّبِعُكَ عَلَى أَنْ  تُعَلِّمَنِي مِمَّا عُلِّمْتَ رُشْداً [الكهف:66]، قال: (هل أتبعك) ولم  يقل: سأتبعك، (على أن تعلمني) فجعل نفسه طالباً يعلم، (مما علمت) أي: بعض  ما علمته، هو لم يرد أن يأخذ كل ما لديه وهذا غاية التواضع.والإنسا   محتاج  إلى هذا التواضع دائماً، ( ومن تواضع لله رفعه )، وقد أمر النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم بذلك فقال: ( إن الله أوحى إليَّ أن تواضعوا حتى لا يبغي أحد على  أحد )، والتواضع دليل على شرف النفس بخلاف التكبر فهو دليل على القرب من  إبليس فإن أصل الكبر منه هو الذي قال: ( أنا خير منه خلقتني من نار وخلقته  من طين )، وكلما تواضع الإنسان كلما ابتعد عن طريق إبليس.                                                                
 الشرط الثالث: الورع                                                                                              
                              الشرط الثالث: الورع، والإنسان محتاج إلى المبالغة فيه حتى  يحرز العلم؛ لأن العلم نور نفور، فهو نور ينفر من الظلمة، والظلمة شرها  ظلمة المعصية؛ فلذلك لا يمكن أن يستقر في قلب الفجرة من كان كافراً لا  يبالي لا يمكن أن ينال نور العلم، قد يجري بعض العلم على لسانه لكن لا  يتجاوز ترقوته كما أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الخوارج: ( فهم يقرأون  القرآن لا يجاوز نحورهم ).فلهذا يحتاج إلى الزيادة في الورع حتى يحرز هذا  العلم، والورع مطلوب على كل حال لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث  النعمان بن بشير رضي الله عنهما: ( إن الحلال بين وإن الحرام بين وبينهما  أمور مشتبهات لا يعلمهن كثير من الناس، فمن اتقى الشبهات فقد استبرأ لدينه  وعرضه، ومن وقع في الشبهات وقع في الحرام كالراعي يرعى حول الحمى يوشك أن  يرتع فيه ألا وإن لكل ملك حمى ألا وإن حمى الله محارمه، ألا وإن في الجسد  مضغة إذا صلحت صلح الجسد كله وإذا فسدت فسد الجسد كله ألا وهي القلب )،  وقوله: ( ألا وإن في الجسد مضغة إذا صلحت صلح الجسد كله )، تنبيه على أن  صلاح القلب وفساده إنما هو بقدر ما فيه من الورع فإذا ازداد الورع ازداد  صلاح القلب وإذا نقص نقص صلاح القلب وزاد فساده.ويروى عن الشافعي رحمه الله  أنه قال: شكوت إلى وكيع سوء حفظيفأرشدني إلى ترك المعاصيوأخبرني بأن العلم  نورونور الله لا يهدى لعاصيوأصل هذا أن من نقص ورعه اتبع هواه، ومن اتبع  هواه قاده ذلك إلى خلاف العلم؛ لأن العلم جمعه شاق ومقتض لمخالفة الهوى؛  لأنه يقتضي من الإنسان السهر والتعب والنصب وكثيراً من المشقة والانعزال عن  الشهوات فهو مخالف للهوى، وما كان مخالفاً للهوى فإنما يصبر عليه من كان  ذا ورع؛ لأن من نقص ورعه لابد أن يكون من أتباع الشهوات.وقد كان النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم في تربيته يحض على الورع في المآكل والمشارب وغيرها، فقد صح  في الصحيحين: ( أنه حين رأى الحسن بن علي وهو طفل أخذ تمرة من تمر الصدقة  أمسك بفيه وجعل يقول: كخ كخ حتى رماها، فقال: إننا أهل البيت لا تحل لنا  الصدقة )، تمرة وحدة استخرجها منه، وفي حديث أنس في صحيح البخاري أن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( إني لأمر بالتمرة فأريد أن آكلها فأخشى أن تكون  من تمر الصدقة فأتركها )، التمرة الواحدة يتورع عنها سيد البشر صلى الله  عليه وسلم.وكذلك فيهما عن أبي بكر رضي الله عنه أن عبداً له أتاه بطعام على  جوع فأكل منه أبو بكر فقال له العبد: أتدري من أين لي هذا؟ قال: لا. قال:  كنت تكهنت لقوم في الجاهلية فرأوني فأهدوا إليَّ هذا الطعام، فأدخل أبو بكر  أصبعه فما زال يقيء حتى قاء كل ما في بطنه تورعاً من ذلك.والورع كذلك يشمل  كف الجوارح ما استطاع الإنسان إلى ذلك سبيلاً، فمحاولة تأديب الجوارح حتى  تكف عن ما حرم الله عليها داخل في الورع:  قُلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَغُضُّوا  مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ وَيَحْفَظُوا فُرُوجَهُمْ ذَلِكَ أَزْكَى لَهُمْ إِنَّ  اللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا يَصْنَعُونَ [النور:30].                                                                
 الشرط الرابع: الجوع                                                                                              
                              الشرط الرابع: الجوع، فإن الإنسان إذا شبع دعاه ذلك إلى  الميل إلى الدنيا والازدياد منها، وقديماً يقوم الحكماء: البطنة تذهب  الفطنة، البطنة وهي: امتلاء البطن تذهب الفطنة فتنقص القريحة والذكاء، قال  الشافعي: ما رأيت سميناً عاقلاً إلا محمد بن الحسن الشيباني.وأصل ذلك من  القرآن قول الله تعالى في قصة موسى:  قَالَ لِفَتَاهُ آتِنَا غَدَاءَنَا  لَقَدْ لَقِينَا مِنْ سَفَرِنَا هَذَا نَصَباً [الكهف:62]، فلم ينل هذا  العلم حتى لقي من سفره نصباً وجوعاً،  قَالَ لِفَتَاهُ آتِنَا غَدَاءَنَا  [الكهف:62].وتعلمون أن أحفظ أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لحديثه هو أبو  هريرة رضي الله عنه، وذلك أنه كان من أشدهم فقراً وحاجة وكان يصرع من الجوع  فيمر عليه الشخص في طريق المسجد فيطأ عنقه يظنه مجنوناً وما يصرع إلا من  الجوع، فلم يشغله شيء عن حفظ حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فكان أحفظ  الأمة له وهيأه الله لذلك.ويروى عن الشافعي رحمه الله أنه كان عندما أتت به  أمه إلى مكة يقصد حلقات المسجد الحرام فيكتب عن المحدثين في المسجد  كـسفيان بن عيينة وغيرهم، فكان يجمع حديثهم ويكتب عنهم حتى امتلأ عليه بيته  من الرقاع التي كتب فيها فأغلق عليه بابه ولم يخرج حتى حفظ كل ما في البيت  فخرج وهو في أشد مراتب الجوع لكنه خرج وقد حفظ كل ما في البيت فاستغنى بعد  ذلك عن حمله.والجوع في الواقع معين على الحفظ، فالفقراء أحفظ ممن سواهم  والأغنياء أقل الناس حفظاً، والحفظ وسيلة من وسائل العلم مهمة لابد منها؛  ولهذا فإن الله سبحانه وتعالى تعهد لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم بحفظ القرآن  له:  لا تُحَرِّكْ بِهِ لِسَانَكَ لِتَعْجَلَ بِهِ  *  إِنَّ عَلَيْنَا  جَمْعَهُ وَقُرْآنَهُ  *  فَإِذَا قَرَأْنَاهُ فَاتَّبِعْ قُرْآنَهُ  *   ثُمَّ إِنَّ عَلَيْنَا بَيَانَهُ [القيامة:16-19]. وكذلك فقد حض النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم على الحفظ عنه وحض عمر بن الخطاب عن الحفظ فيما يتناقله  الناس وقد قال الشافعي رحمه الله: الأدب أن تكتب أحسن ما سمعت، وأن تحفظ  أحسن ما كتبت، وأن تحدث بأحسن ما حفظت، فجعله ثلاث مراتب: أولاً: أن تكتب  أحسن ما سمعت.ثانياً: أن تحفظ أحسن ما كتبت.ثالثاً: أن تحدث بأحسن ما  حفظت.فكل مرتبة يختار لها من التي فوقها، وقد قال رحمه الله: علمي معي  حيثما يممت يتبعنيقلبي وعاء له لا جوف صندوقإن كنت في البيت كان العلم فيه  معيأو كنت في السوق كان العلم في السوقويقول أبو محمد علي بن حزم الظاهري  رحمه الله: فإن يحرقوا القرطاس لا يحرق الذيتضمنه القرطاس بل هو في  صدرييسير معي حيث استقلت ركائبيويمكث إن أمكث ويدفن في قبريوقد كان العلماء  يقولون: ليس بعلم ما حوى القمطرما العلم إلا ما حواه الصدر فالرفوف  العريضة التي فيها الكثير من الكتب الملونة ليست بعلم إنما العلم ما حواه  الصدر فقط؛ فلهذا يحتاج الإنسان إلى أدوات الحفظ وتقوية ذلك في ذهنه ليزيده  هذا بصيرة ومهارة وجمعاً لشتات العلم وأطرافه ولا يتم ذلك إلا بالجوع في  مرحلة الحفظ.والمقصود بذلك الاقتصاد في الأمر فلا يقصد به تعذيب النفس  وتجويعها ولا التقلل من المطاعم بحيث يكون ذلك ضرراً على الإنسان ونقصاً  لقوته أو وسيلة لمرضه، بل المقصود أن يقتصد الإنسان في ذلك وأن لا يجعل هذا  أكبر همه وأن لا ينفق خيرة وقته على تحصيل طعامه ونحو ذلك، فلابد أن يكون  خير الوقت هو ما ينفقه لجمع العلم.                                                                
 الشرط الخامس: إدراك أهمية العلم                                                                                              
                              الشرط الخامس: إدراك أهمية العلم، وهو أن تهون على الإنسان  نفسه في سبيل جمع العلم، فمن لم يدرك أهميه الشيء لا يمكن أن يشتغل به؛ لأن  من جهل شيئاً عاداه؛ ولذلك تجدون أن كثيراً من الناس إذا ذاقوا طعم العلم  انهمكوا فيه وأعجبهم حتى يعتبرهم كثيراً ممن سواهم ممن لم يذق طعم العلم  أصحاب هوس قد أغرقوا في أمر كان ينبغي أن يتوسطوا فيه وأن لا يزيدوا،  والواقع أنهم فقط ذاقوا هذا الطعم والآخرون لم يذوقوه، أو أنهم رأوا هذه  البارقة ومن سواهم لم يراها، هذا الفرق؛ ولهذا فإن موسى عليه السلام هانت  عليه نفسه في سبيل هذا العلم حتى ركب البحر في السفينة المخروقة في عرض  البحر.وقديماً يقول أحد العلماء: قالت مسائل سحنون لقارئهالن تدرك العلم  حتى تلعق الصبرالا يدرك العلم بطال ولا كسلولا ملول ولا من يألف  البشرامسائل سحنون هي المدونة، وقد كان الناس يحفظونها مثلما يحفظون  الفاتحة.قالت مسائل سحنون لقارئهالن تدرك العلم حتى تلعق الصبراأي: حتى  تلعق المر شديد المرارة.لا يدرك العلم بطال ولا كسلولا ملول ولا من يألف  البشرولكن مع ذلك فالصبر على التعب اليسير يؤدي بالإنسان بعد هذا إلى وصول  المقامات التي لم يكن ليصلها من دون هذا كما قال الحكيم:ما أبيض وجه  باكتساب كريمةحتى يسوده شحوب المطلبفإذا رأيت من أبيض وجهه بأي كريمة فأعلم  أن ذلك قد سبقه تعب ونصب.                                                                
 الشرط السادس: معصية الهوى                                                                                              
                              الشرط السادس: معصية الهوى، فالذي يتبع نفسه هواها لابد أن  يصاب بالتمني والظنون والذي لا يتبع الهوى إذا مالت نفسه إلى أي أمر حاسبها  عليه واتهمها فيه هذا الذي يستطيع جمع العلم؛ ولذلك فإن أبا عاصم النبيل  عندما كان يسمع الحديث من شعبة جاءت الفيلة بأرض الكوفة بسواد العراق فخرج  طلاب الحديث ينظرون إلى الفيلة، فقال شعبة لـأبي عاصم: ما لك لا تخرج إلى  الفيلة؟ قال: ما جئت لأرى الفيلة إنما جئت لأكتب الحديث، فلقبه النبيل من  أجل ذلك، واشتهر بأنه أبو عاصم النبيل.ويذكر السيوطي رحمه الله: أنه كانت  له طاقة مطلة على النيل وكان الناس إذا سال النيل يأتون إليه من أراض قاصية  لمشاهدة سيله، فمكث ستة عشر سنة لم يفتح الطاقة حتى يرى النيل كل سنة يسيل  لاشتغاله بالعلم ستة عشر سنة؛ فلذلك لابد أن يحاول الإنسان عدم اتباع  الهوى حتى في الأمور الجائزة لينال في مقابل ذلك علماً.                                                                
 الشرط السابع: العمل به                                                                                              
                              الشرط السابع: العمل به، فإن العلم كما قال ابن عيينة ينادي  بالعمل فإن أجابه وإلا ارتحل.فمن لم يعمل بما علم كان حجة عليه ومن عمل  بما علم رزقه الله علم مالم يعلمه، والله تعالى يقول:  يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ تَتَّقُوا اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ فُرْقَاناً  [الأنفال:29]، والفرقان هو: ما يميز الإنسان به بين الحق والباطل، وهو علم  لدني من عند الله؛ ولهذا أخرج البخاري ومسلم في الصحيحين وغيرهما من حديث  أبي جحيفة السوائي رضي الله عنه قال: ( قلنا لـعلي بن أبي طالب رضي الله  عنه: هل عندكم شيء تقرؤونه غير كتاب الله؟ فقال: والذي فطر النسمة وبرأ  الحبة ما عندنا شيء نقرأه غير كتاب الله وما في هذه الصحيفة أو فهماً يرزقه  الله رجلاً من عباده، فأخرج صحيفة من قراب سيفه فإذا فيها: العقل، وفكاك  الأسير، ولا يقتل مسلم بكافر، والمدينة حرم ما بين عير إلى كذا من أحدث  فيها حدثاً أو أوى محدثاً فعليه لعنة الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين لا يقبل  الله منه صرفاً ولا عدلاً، ومن تولى غير أبيه أو انتسب إلى غير مواليه  فعليه لعنة الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين لا يقبل الله منه صرفاً ولا عدلاً  ) إلى آخر ما في الصحيفة، ومحل الاستشهاد من الحديث قول علي: ( أو فهماً  يرزقه الله رجلاً من عباده )، فهذا الفهم هم العلم اللدني وهو الطرف الثاني  من العلم، فالعلم ينقسم إلى قسمين إلى: علم بالجِد، وعلم بالجَد.فالعلم  الذي بالجِد، أي: الذي ينال بالاجتهاد والبذل.وعلم بالجَد، أي: بالسعد يسعد  الله به من شاء من عباده وهو نتيجة للأول، نتيجة للعمل.والأنوار الربانية  والنفحات التي ينالها العباد كثيراً ما تسد مسداً عظيماً في مجال العلم وقد  قال الله تعالى:  وَدَاوُودَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ إِذْ يَحْكُمَانِ فِي  الْحَرْثِ إِذْ نَفَشَتْ فِيهِ غَنَمُ الْقَوْمِ وَكُنَّا لِحُكْمِهِمْ  شَاهِدِينَ  *  فَفَهَّمْنَاهَا سُلَيْمَانَ وَكُلاًّ آتَيْنَا حُكْماً  وَعِلْماً [الأنبياء:78-79]، فهذا التفهيم نفحة ربانية ونور إلهي قذفه الله  في قلب سليمان ففهم به حكم الله.وقد كان عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه يقول:  (اللهم إني أعوذ بك من معضلة لا أبو الحسنين لها ) وأبو الحسنين هو علي بن  أبي طالب رضي الله عنه فقد كان يحل المعضلات.ومن قرأ سيرته رضي الله عنه  عرف أن ما لديه من العلم كثير منه ليس من العلوم المكتسبة التي يصل إليها  البشر بالجد والاجتهاد والطلب بل لابد أن يكون علماً لدنياً ربانياً ناشئاً  عن العمل بما تعلم وعن زيادة الإيمان والتقوى والورع، فإنه رضي الله عنه  كان على المنبر ذات يوم فقام رجل فقال: (هالك عن زوجة وأبوين وابنتين، فقال  علي وقد كان في خطبة عينية قال: صار ثمنها تسعاً، وبداية خطبته: الحمد لله  الذي يجزئ كل نفس بما تسعى وإليه المآب والرجعى، فسأل السائل عن هذا فقال:  صار ثمنها تسعاً)، وعرفت من ذلك الوقت بالفريضة المنبرية، وبين فيها عول  أربعة وعشرين إلى سبعة وعشرين، فالأربعة والعشرين هي الأصل الثالث من  الأصول التي تعول وعولته واحدة فإنه يعول إلى سبع وعشرين فقط ولا يعول إلى  ما سواها، ولم يعرف ذلك قبل هذا الموقف، لم يعرف ذلك في الإسلام قبل هذا  الموقف، فجاء بهذه البديهة وبهذه السرعة فقال: صار ثمنها تسعاً.هذه الشروط  السبعة نظمها أحد العلماء في بيت واحد فقال: له تغرب وتواضع واترعوجع وهن  وأعص هواك واتبعأقول قولي هذا وأستغفر الله لي ولكم، وصلى الله وسلم على  نبينا محمد، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمين.
يتبــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــع
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*مقدمات في العلوم الشرعية [2] 
-   للشيخ : (            محمد الحسن الددو الشنقيطي       )                             


ينبغي على الشخص أن يطور معلوماته حتى يستطيع أداءها كما يجب، ومن وسائل  ذلك: نية أن يُعَلِّم ما تعلم، وأن يكون عالماً بأن الذي سيعلمه لابد أن  يكون أقل مما تعلمه، ولا يؤدي إلى طلابه إلا جزء مما عنده وألا يتجاسر على  شرح الموسوعات الكبيرة، وأن يعرف أن العلوم مترابطة متداخلة، وأن يتدرب على  التدريس وأن يشتغل به لأنه ينسى، وأن يرتب العلوم حسب الأهمية، فالعلوم  أنواع منها أصلية ومنها وسائل ومنها ما يدرك بالمطالعة ومنها لابد فيه من  التلقي.                 
أنواع العلوم                                                                                                                                                                                                               

          الحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد، وعلى آله  وأصحابه أجمعين.أما بعد:فإن العلم دروبه كثيره ومن أعظمها: علم الخبرة؛  لأن العلم ينقسم إلى قسمين:علم تلقي.وعلم خبرة.فعلم التلقي معناه: ما  يتلقاه الإنسان من غيره وهذا أنواع منه ما يستمعه فيتلقاه عن طريق الإذن،  ومنه ما يتلق عن طريق الكتابة، ومنه ما يتلق عن طريق النظر والملاحظة فقط،  فكل ذلك من علم التلقي.أما علم الخبرة وهو: علم الدربة فهو: ما يكتسبه  الإنسان من التجارب ويستطيع به إيصال علمه إلى غيره، يستطيع به التعبير عما  في صدره إلى غيره، فكم من شخص يحتوي صدره على كثير من العلوم لكنه عاجز عن  التعبير عنها وكم من شخص هو ببغاء عرف العلم تلقيناً فيعيده كما أخذه:   هَذِهِ بِضَاعَتُنَا رُدَّتْ إِلَيْنَا [يوسف:65] وهذان الصنفان  قاصران.والصنف الثالث أولى: وهو الذي يطور ويزيد ويحسن، وقد رأى رجل ثلاث  حمامات ابتلعت إحداهن جوهرة فأخرجتها كما هي، وابتلعتها الأخرى فأخرجتها  أكبر مما كانت، وابتلعتها الأخرى فأخرجتها أصغر مما كانت، فسأل محمد بن  سيرين رحمه الله عن تفسير رؤياه، فقال: تجلس في مجلسي وفي مجلس قتادة وفي  مجلس الحسن، وهؤلاء أئمة التابعين في البصرة إذ ذاك؟ فقال: نعم. فقال:  الحمامة التي ابتلعت الجوهرة فأخرجتها أكبر مما كانت الحسن البصري، فإنه  حفظ الحديث ويزيد فيه بذكائه وفطنته وفهمه، يزيده علماً.والتي أخرجتها كما  هي. قتادة فقط حفظ الحديث ورواه كما هو دون زيادة ونقص.والتي أخرجتها أصغر  مما كانت أنا. يقصد نفسه محمد بن سيرين، فقد حفظت الحديث لكني أتورع أن آتي  بكله خشية أن أزيد فيه ما ليس منه.وعموماً فالذي يطور معلوماته ويستطيع  أداءها كما يناسب لاشك أنه أولى وأكثر أجراً؛ لأنه يكتب له أجور من عمل بما  علمه وأجور من وصل إليه شيء من علمه إلى قيام الساعة دون أن ينقص ذلك من  أجورهم شيئاً.وهذا هو الوجه الذي فضل منه السلف على الخلف، أن أجورهم لم  تنقطع ولم تزل تزداد بحسب القرون، قال شيخي رحمه الله: وكل أجر حاصل  للشهداأو غيرهم كالعلماء والزهداحصل للنبي مثله علىأجور ما كان النبي  فعلامع مزيد عدد ليس يحدوليس يحصي عده إلا الأحدإذ كل مهتد وعامل إلىيوم  الجزاء شيخه قد حصلاله من الأجر كأجر العاملومثل ذا من ناقص وكاملوشيخ شيخه  له مثلاهوأربع لثالث تلاهوهكذا تضعيف كل مرتبة إلى رسول الله عالي  المرتبةومن هنا يعلم تفضيل السلفوسبقهم في فضلهم على الخلففلذلك على  الإنسان الذي يريد أن يتعلم أن يزيد مع ذلك نية أخرى وهي: أن يُعَلِّم ما  تعلم لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( خيركم من تعلم القرآن وعلمه ).                                                         
وسائل تطوير التعلم                                                                                                                                                                                                               

          ولا يتم ذلك إلا بعدة أمور وعدة وسائل أهمها:أولاً: نية ذلك في  البداية، فالذي يدرس ليتعلم ويتفهم فقط سيتخفف من كثير من الأمور ولن يعتني  بالدربة والخبرة؛ لأنه إنما يريد الفهم فقط في الأمر ويتجاوز ذلك.أما الذي  يريد أن يتعلم ليعلم فيحرص على الهيئات والشروط والطرق وطرق أداء  المعلومات، وطرق تطويرها، والجمع بينها وبين غيرها، وما يعرض لها من  إشكالات، وإجابة تلك الإشكالات، ويطبق ذلك على واقع الناس ويأتي بالحلول  لما يفكرون فيه ولما يعرض لهم من مشكلات ويستبطن نفوس الحاضرين والسامعين  حتى يعرف من استوعب منهم الدرس ممن لم يستوعبه، وبهذا يستطيع أن يعيش معهم،  أن يعيش مع الدرس وفي ظلاله.إذاً نية التعليم المصاحبة لنية التعلم أمر  هام في هذا المجال.ثانياً: بعد هذا أن يكون الإنسان عالماً أن الذي سيعلمه  لابد أن يكون أقل مما تعلمه، لا يؤدي إلى طلابه إلا جزء مما عنده؛ لأنه إذا  نزح كل ما لديه لم يبق فيه شيء أصبح علبة فارغة، وبسبب ذلك سيختار مما  لديه أسهله وألينه وأحكمه وهو الذي يقدمه ويحتفظ هو بمدد يمكن أن يطوره  ويزيده؛ ولذلك يقول أهل العلم: العلم بحر وأوعيته كآنيته، آنية الماء يغترف  بها ولا يمكن أن يكون إناء يغترف البحر كله؛ فلهذا يحتاج الإنسان إلى أن  يتعلم أكثر مما يعلم، الذي يريد أن يشرح كتاباً معيناً لابد أن يكون مطلعاً  على كتاب أوسع منه في الفن الذي هو فيه فإذا لم تكن درست كتاباً أوسع من  هذا فلن تستطيع تدريس هذا الكتاب، ومن هنا تسمعون كثيراً من البلهاء  البلداء يتجاسرون على الموسوعات الكبرى والكتب العظيمة يريدون شرحها وهي  آخر ما ألف في الفن مثلاً وكأنهم درسوا ما هو أوسع منها، والواقع خلاف  ذلك.فتجد أحدهم يتجاسر مثلاً على شرح كتاب سيبويه كأنه درس أوسع منه في علم  النحو، أو يتجاسر على تدريس الموافقات للشاطبي كأنه درس كثيراً من كتب  الأصول حتى وصل إلى هذه الزبدة النادرة، وهكذا، ولن يصل إلى هذا المستوى  إلا نوادر الناس الذين جمعوا بين المعقول والمنقول وأخذوا بالـدربة وجمعوا  كثيراً من الفنون والعلوم؛ ولذلك رحم الله من عرف قدره وجلس دونه، والعرب  يقولون: (أطرق كرى إن النعام في القرى)، فعلى الإنسان أن لا يتزبب قبل أن  يتحصرم، يحاول أولاً أن يأتي بالقليل قبل الكثير؛ لذلك قال ابن عباس رضي  الله عنهما في تفسير قول الله تعالى:  كُونُوا رَبَّانِيِّينَ [آل  عمران:79]، قال: كونوا علماء حكماء، وفي رواية: (الربانيون) هم الذين يربون  الناس بصغار العلم قبل كباره، يحاول أن يأتي بالصغار قبل الكبار، ومن أجل  هذا فمناهج أهل العلم في العلوم كلها أنهم جعلوا كتباً متدرجة، لاحظوا أن  مؤلفاً واحداً يؤلف عدة كتب متفاوتة الأحجام متفاوتة المادة يقصد بذلك  تفاوت درجات الطلب.فهذا ابن قدامة في الفقه الحنبلي وهو أبو هذ المذهب  وجامعه الأكبر ألف مثلاً العمدة للصغار وفوقها المقنع وفوق ذلك الكافي وفوق  ذلك المغني وكل كتاب ألف لمستوى من طلاب العلم، ومثل ذلك ابن هشام  الأنصاري ألف في النحو قطر الندى للمبتدئين ثم فوقه شذور الذهب، ثم فوق ذلك  إعراب الجمل وما يلحق بها، ثم فوق ذلك أوضح المسالك ثم فوق ذلك مغني  اللبيب عن كتب الأعاريب، فكل هذا بالتدريج، يتدرج فيه طالب العلم لئلا يأخذ  العلم جزافاً غير مقصر.فكثير من الناس لا يدرك هذه التجزئة فيهجم على أكبر  ما وجد من الكتب ويرى أن الكتب الصغيرة لا فائدة فيها وأنها ضياع وقت  فيتعداها.ثالثاً: من وسائل الإنسان لهذا أن يعرف أن العلوم مترابطة متداخلة  فالعلم كله بمثابة أجزاء البدن، فالدم الذي يضخ في المخ هو الدم الذي يضخ  في الجسم نفس الدم دورة واحدة، ولذلك لابد أن يدرك الإنسان أسرار العلوم  وترابطها، وليعلم الإنسان أنه لا يمكن أن يكون ماهراً بعلم من العلوم إلا  إذا كان ملماً بالعلوم المكملة له.رابعاً: أن يعلم الذي يريد أن يكون  مدرساً أن التدريس كما ذكرنا خبرة تحتاج إلى تدريب فليبدأ أولاً بالتدريس  خالياً، يتصور أن عنده إنساناً يدرسه، يمتحن نفسه بذلك ويعرف هل هو قادر  على الشرح أو لا، وهل هو قد استوعب الكتاب أو لم يستوعبه، أو استوعب الدرس  الفلاني أو لم يستوعبه، فيدرس خالياً كما كان الأعمش رحمه الله يربط تيساً  عنده فيدرسه فيقول: أفهمت. وقد اشتهر تيس الأعمش بذلك.وقد اشتهر هذا عن  الإمام الدباس من أئمة الحنفية كان يغلق عليه مسجده فيراجع القواعد الفقهية  وحده فجاء طالب وقد كان الدباس رحمه الله أعمى لا يبصر، فجاء رجل فعرف أنه  إذا أغلق عليه الباب ردد شيئاً فأراد أن يسمعه فاختفى في زاوية من المسجد  فسمعه يراجع القواعد الفقهية فذكر منها أربعاً وثلاثين قاعدة ثم جاءت سعلة  فسعل فسكت الشيخ وقام إليه وضربه بعصاه وأخرجه من المسجد، لكنه قد سرق هذه  القواعد فخرج بها.ثم بعد هذا يحاول التطبيق على أهله كالزوجة أو الأولاد،  فقد طبق في نفسه وحينئذٍ يستطيع أن يطبق على الآدميين الذين ليس بينه  وبينهم كلفة؛ لأن العلم يحتاج إلى تدريب ووقع، فهو بمثابة ما قال زياد بن  أبيه: (إن ظهر المنبر كظهر الفرس يحتاج إلى أدب)، فالفرس أول ما يركب لا  يمكن أن يركبه إلا الأقوياء، ولا يستطيع تأديبه وترويضه إلا من كان من  المهرة فكذلك ظهر المنبر الذي يقف عليه ويكلم الناس لابد أن يكون مستعداً  لذلك؛ ولهذا فإن الإنسان في بداية تدريسه أو بداية خطبته سيرتعد ويرتجف  وينقطع شريط المعلومات من ذاكرته في كثير من الأحيان، بل قد روي عن القباع  رحمه الله وهو من خطباء قريش المشاهير أنه وقف على المنبر خطيباً، فلما دخل  الخطبة صاح في الناس يريد ماءً فيقول: اسقوني اسقوني، لهول هذا الموقف حين  رأى العيون تنظر إليه.وقد اشتهر عدد من الخطباء الذين ارتج عليهم في بداية  الأمر، فهذا عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه عندما وقف على المنبر في أول خطبة  يوجهها للناس تذكر أنه يقف في مقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ويسد  للأمه مسده، فحمد الله وأثنى عليه ثم لم يستطع أن يأتي بكلمة، فسكت طويلاً  والناس ينظرون إليه ثم استعبر، أي: بكى، وقال: (أنتم إلى أمير فعال أحوج  منكم إلى أمير قوال، ولئن بقيت لتأتينكم الخطب على وجهها وسيجعل الله بعد  عسر يسرى، واستغفر ونزل) فكانت أبلغ خطبة.وكذلك فإن معاوية رضي الله عنه  وقد كان حليماً حكيماً كان إذا أراد أن يخطب في أمر مهم يجلس ولا يقف على  المنبر لهول الوقوف، وهو أول من خطب جالساً، من أولياته رضي الله عنه.ثم  على الإنسان أن يعلم كذلك أن التعليم ينسى فمن لم يشتغل به كان كالرماية،  فالرماية يتعب الإنسان في تعلمها فإذا أغفلها زماناً انتقصت مهارته بها،  ومثل ذلك السباحة يتعلمها الإنسان فإذا أغفلها نسيها، والتعليم كذلك وقد  جاء الوعيد الشديد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيمن تعلم الرماية فأهملها  ونسيها.فكذلك هذا العلم بمثابة الرماية إذا تعلمت التدريس فقد أصبح دربة  لديك فحاول أن لا تنقطع عنه لوجه من الوجوه؛ ولهذا فإن كثيراً من أهل العلم  كانوا إذا سجنوا حاولوا أن يدرسوا من وراء السجن، فهذا السرخسي سجن في بئر  فكان الطلاب يجتمعون حتى يصل إليهم صوته فأملى عليهم كتابه المبسوط بطوله  من قعر بئر إملاءً.كذلك عليه في بداية تدريسه أن يعلم أن الطالب هو محور  العملية، وأن لا يثقل ذهنه بما لا يفهمه وبما لا يصل إليه، وليعلم أن الأمر  سيأتي بالتدريس فلا يحاول أن تكون نهايته هو هي بداية الطالب، بل يتذكر  بدايته هو ويحاول أن يسير الطالب على ذلك الطريق، كثير من الناس يحال أن  يأتيك بالزبدة والنهاية نهاية ما وصل إليه فيجعلها بدايتك أنت وهذا أمر لا  تصل إليه إلا بعناء ومشقة؛ ولذلك فإن في الأثر: (حدثوا الناس بما يفهمون  أتحبون أن يكذب الله ورسوله، وما أنت بمحدث قوماً بحديث لا تبلغه عقولهم  إلا كان فتنة عليهم)، فلذلك على الإنسان أن يحاول أن يتدرج بطلابه وأن لا  يقفز بهم قفزات كما يفعله كثيراً من الناس فيؤدي ذلك إلى انفصام في  شخصياتهم وتعالم من لديهم، يتعالمون ويظنون أنهم قد وصلوا إلى أعلى  المستويات وهم ما زالوا في بداية الطريق فيكون قد شارك الشيطان في غرور  هؤلاء وإفساد حياتهم.كذلك عليه أن يرتب العلوم حسب الأهمية، وللناس أن  تتفاوت نظراتهم في ترتيب العلوم فمنهم من يرى البداءة بالوسائل قبل  المقاصد؛ لأن الوسائل هي ظروف المقاصد، فمن لم يعرف اللغة والنحو والصرف لا  يمكن أن يتفهم كثيراً من آيات القرآن ولا أن يستوعب طرق الاستنباط، ومن لم  يعرف أصول الفقه لا يمكن أن يستوعب المسائل الفقهية وطرق استنباطها،  وهكذا.ومنهم من يرى أن المهم هو ما يقبل الناس عليه في زمانه ويدخل في  حياتهم؛ ولذلك فإن من العلوم ما هو مهم في كل زمان لا تتراجع أهميته في أي  زمان ولا في أي مكان مثل الفقه فهذا العلم دائماً الناس بحاجة إليه مهما  تغيرت الحضارات والظروف وجاءت الصيحات وتعالت في رفضه فالناس بحاجة إليه  دائماً.ومثل ذلك تفهم كتاب الله فالإنسان من المفروض أن يسمعه وأن يقرأه  فإذا أشكل عليه شيء أو لم يفهمه فهو محتاج حينئذٍ إلى أن يسأل وإذا سأل  ينبغي أن يجد جواباً وإذا لم يجد فيحصل الإثم على العموم؛ لأن إجابة السائل  في كتاب الله فرض كفاية لابد أن يكون في أهل كل بلدة من يجيب السائل  فيها.لكن مع هذا لا يمكن أن نجبر الناس على ترتيب معين للعلوم، ونحن نعلم  أنها تنقسم إلى هذين القسمين:إلى مقاصد وهي: العلوم الأصلية التي يتعبد  الله بتعلمها.وإلى وسائل تتممها وتكون وسيلة إلى إكمالها وذريعة  لتحقيقها.وكان كثير من أهل العلم يحول الجمع بين الطرفين فينظم وقته لذلك  ولكن هذا الجمع إنما هو للمتفردين للعلم الذين ليس لهم شغل سواه؛ ولهذا  تجدون طلاب الكليات الذين يدرسون في الجلسة الواحدة مواد متنوعة وأموراً  مختلفة لا يتقنون هذا ولا هذا فيصبحون عالة على من سواهم؛ ولذلك ينبغي  للشخص إذا كان يدرس أن يختار علماً معيناً يحاول أن يفرد هذا الوقت له ثم  ينوع بعد ذلك يدرس علماً آخر وعلماً آخر ويجعلها بالتسلسل لأنها متكاملة  فيما بينها بعضها يكمل بعضاً، وقد قال السيوطي: (ما ناورت ذا علم إلا غلبني  ولا ناورت ذا علوم إلا غلبته).فالذي يشتغل بعلم معين سيكون واضحاً أمامه  مطلعاً على تفاصيله أكثر من غيره، والذي يشتغل بعلوم شتى في وقت واحد  سيتشتت قلبه وجهده بين هذه العلوم المتنوعة إلا إذا كان منفرداً لهذا أو  كان يجعل درساً في علم معين في الصباح مثلاً ودرساً في علم آخر في المساء.                                                          
كيفية تلقي العلم                                                                                                                                                                                                               

          وليعلم الإنسان كذلك أن العلوم منها ما لابد فيه من التلقي  والسماع، ومنها ما يمكن أن يؤخذ بالمطالعة بعد إعداد العدة لها، فيكون  الإنسان قد وصل إلى مستوى علمي يصلح به للمطالعة، وليس كل الناس يصلح  للمطالعة، ولذلك يقول أبو حيان رحمه الله: يظن الغمر أن الكتب تهديأخا فهم  لإدراك العلوموما يدري الجهول بأن فيهاغوامض حيرت عقل الفهيمإذا رمت العلوم  بغير شيخظللت عن الصراط المستقيموتلتبس الأمور عليك حتىتكون أضل من توما  الحكيمفالعلوم التي تحتاج إلى التلقي من الناس والسماع منها مثلاً: علم  الأداء والقراءات، فلابد أن تتلقى من أفواه الرجال، ومثل ذلك الحديث لابد  فيه من إسناد، ومثل ذلك العلوم المعقدة التي تحتاج إلى شرح كعلم النحو  والصرف والعروض وأصول الفقه وغير ذلك هذه لابد أن تشرح.والعلوم التي يمكن  أن تتلقى من بطون الكتب كالتاريخ والأدب فهذه يمكن أن تتلقى من بطون الكتب  مطالعة، القصص التاريخية في الغالب تكون أحداثها متسلسلة ونتائجها مبينة في  كتبها وكذلك كتب الأدب التي تعنى بالتعبير عن الأفكار وتسلسلها وبيان أوجه  المروءات وما اشتهر من الأجوبة المسكتة أو من الأفعال الجميلة والتعبير عن  ذلك فهذا سائر مع الفطرة؛ ولذلك يستطيع الإنسان أن يطالعه ويكتفي فيه  بالمطالعة.ومن الأجدى والأحسن أن يرجع فيه كذلك مع المطالعة إلى المذاكرة،  والمذاكرة هي أن يسمع غيره ويسمعه منه في هذا المجال حتى تزداد معارفه  وتتفتح فيه هذه الأمور التي تؤخذ عن طريق المطالعة.أما ما يتلقى بطريقة  التلقي عن المشايخ فيحتاج فيه الإنسان إلى الانتخاب، أي: الرجوع إلى شيخ قد  مهر ودرس علوماً متعددة ليختار للإنسان ما يناسبه، فقد كان من سنة أهل  الحديث قضية الانتخاب في الرواية ومثلها كذلك الانتخاب في المادية العلمية  التي يدرسها الإنسان على حسب مستواه، ثم بعد هذا المهارات الخاصة بكل علم  من هذه العلوم، فكل علم من هذه العلوم يحتاج إلى مهارات مرتبطة به لأدائه،  ولنبدأ بها بالتدريج.                                                         
القول بأن تنوع العلوم لم يكن لدى الصحابة                                                                                                                                                                                                               


          السؤال: كثير من الناس اليوم يعترضون على تنويع العلوم فيقولون:  إن الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم وكذلك من بعدهم من التابعين وأتباعهم لم يكن  لديهم ما لدينا نحن اليوم من أنواع العلوم كالنحو والصرف والأصول والبيان  وغير ذلك من العلوم فيدعون إلى الرجوع إلى ما كان عليه الصحابة فقط ونبذ ما  سواه؟الجواب: أن العلم إنما هو اختراع وهو وليد الحاجة ونحن اليوم ظروفنا  كلها وحياتنا تختلف عن حياة الصحابة ولا يمكن أن تعود في دنياك وأمورك إلى  ما كان عليه الصحابة فتعيش في مثل ما عاشوا فيه تماماً، ولو كان يمكن ذلك  فلا تدرس إلا ما درسوه، لو عدت إلى المدينة كما كانت، وعادت ملابسك ومراكبك  ومسكنك وكل ما لديك مثلما كان لديهم فنعم، أدرس ما كانوا يدرسونه، وإلا  فلم تكن حاجتهم داعية إلى مثل هذا؛ لأنك في زمان الصفقات فيه بالملايين ولم  يكن الصحابة يعرفون هذا، وفي زمان الاتصالات تجمع مشارق الأرض ومغاربها  ولم يكن الصحابة يعرفون هذا، وفي زمان تتأثر فيه الأسعار بالسياسة  وبالإشاعة فقط مجرد إشاعة يرتفع بها سعر الأسهم وينخفض ولم يكن هذا في زمان  الصحابة، وفي زمان تتطور فيه وسائل عيش الناس تطوراً مذهلاً يومياً ولم  يكن الصحابة يعرفون هذا.وهؤلاء ما هم إلا أمثال الأعراب الذين عندما نشأ  علم النحو في الأمصار الإسلامية جاءوا من بواديهم فرأوا اشتغال الناس بهذه  العلوم الجديدة فاستغربوا ذلك فصار هذا الخصام لديهم حتى إن أحدهم  يقول:ماذا لقيت من المستغربين ومنقياس نحوهم هذا الّذي ابتدعواإن قلت  قافيةً بكراً يكون لهامعنىً يخالف ما قاسوا وما صنعواقالوا لحنت فهذا الحرف  منخفضٌوذاك نصبٌ وهذا ليس يرتفعوحرّشوا بين عبد الله فاجتهدواوبين زيدٍ  وطال الضّرب والوجعفقلت واحدةً فيها جوابهموكثرة القول بالإيجاز تنقطعما  كلّ قولي مشروحٌ لكم فخذواما تعرفون وما لم تعرفوا فدعواحتّى أعود إلى  القوم الّذين غذوابما غذيت به والقول يتّسعإنّي ربيت بأرض لا يشبُّ بهانار  المجوس ولا تبنى بها البيعولا يطا القرد والخنزير تربتهالكن بها الرّيم  والرّئبال والضّبعوهؤلاء مقولتهم هذه تقتضي أيضاً أن يرجع الناس إلى القتال  بالسيوف بدل الدبابات والصواريخ والطائرات، وأن يرجعوا كذلك إلى ركوب  الخيل والحمر الأهلية بدل السيارات والطائرات، وكذلك أن يتركوا صحيح  البخاري وصحيح مسلم، بل أن يتركوا المصاحف؛ لأن الصحابة في الصدر الأول لم  تكن لديهم فيؤدي هذا إلى هدم الجيل من أساسه والتخلص من كل تكاليفه وما وصل  الناس إليه، فمن قال هذا نظير من يقول: إن كتابة الحديث بدعة، وأن هذه  الكتب كلها ينبغي أن تحرق؛ لأنها من المثلات، وأن كل ما استكتب بغير كتاب  الله ينبغي أن يحرق فيحرق هؤلاء الموطأ والصحيحين وغير ذلك من كتب  الحديث.ولا شك أن هذا من الضلال المبين والانحراف البين الواضح ومنه ما قال  القذافي قال: بأن الأمة تركها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على قلب رجل واحد  فجاء أهل السياسة ففرقوها، ويقصد بأهل السياسة الخلفاء الراشدين رضوان الله  عليهم، ثم جاء بعد ذلك المتفقهون فزادوا الطين بلة، ويقصد بهم أصحاب  المذاهب، فيقول: بدل أن كان الدين واحداً أصبح الدين أربعة أديان: مالكي،  وشافعي، وحنفي، وحنبلي، وهو لم يفهم شيئاً في الأمر أصلاً، فأراد هدم الدين  وعلى بلاهته وبلادته فأصبحت حيلته مفضوحة لدى كل الناس.وما هؤلاء إلا  قذافيون آخرون فهم يدندنون حول هذا، ولو عادوا إلى أنفسهم ورجعوا إلى رشدهم  لعرفوا أن دعوتهم تقتضي ترك المصحف وترك صحيح البخاري وترك صحيح مسلم وأن  يرجعوا إلى تقلد السيوف وركوب الخيل، وأن يفتحوا البلاد فتحاً جديداً من  جديد ليعودوا فيهاجروا إلى المدينة ثم منها يفتحون مكة مرة أخرى، ثم يعيدون  حياة الصحابة كما كانت كاملة بجميع نواحيها.والواقع أن كل هذه العلوم هي  من الكتاب والسنة، لكن إنما جاء الكتاب ليكون دستوراً للمسلمين في كل زمان  ومكان وأصلاً تشريعياً لديهم، ولم ينزل للصحابة وحدهم ولا يمكن أن يقتصر  على فهم الصحابة فقط لو كان كذلك لكان القرآن مثل غيره من الكتب تنتهي  مزيته، القرآن لم ينزل للصحابة فقط، ولا يمكن أن يقتصر في تفسيره على  تفاسير الصحابة، لو أردت أنت اليوم أن تقصر القرآن على ما ورد تفسيره فقط  عن الصحابة وجمعت الآثار ستكون نبذة قليلة يسيره، واقتصرت على هذا وقلت:  هذا معنى القرآن ولا نفسره زيادة على هذا، هل هذا صواب؟ هذا غاية في الخطأ  والدجل، ومثل ذلك العلوم الأخرى فما هي إلا تشعبات في علم الحديث ومن علوم  القرآن المختلفة وهذه التشعبات تزداد كلما ازداد الناس حضارة وكلما تنوعت  موارد حياتهم ولا يمكن أن يقتصر معنى القرآن على ما فهمه جيل معين؛ ولهذا  كل عصر من العصور مطالبون بأن يفسروا القرآن تفسيراً جديداً يتلاءم مع  واقعهم، والناس اليوم إذا جاء مفسر جديد وأبدع قام عليه هجوم من قبل هؤلاء  المتخلفين سيقولون: لا هجرة بعد الفتح وقد كثرت التفاسير ويكفينا تفسير ابن  جرير وتفسير فلان وتفسير ابن كثير وانتهينا، كأن القرآن قد حصرت معانيه  بفهم جيل معين أو أجيال محددة.الواقع أن كل عصر من العصور يفهمون من القرآن  حظهم ويدخر لهم منه ما يسد حاجتهم ويبين أحكامهم التي تتجدد، والوقائع  التي تتجدد لا حصر لها كل يوم يتجدد من الوقائع مالم يخطر للصحابة على بال  حتى في حياة الصحابة أول ما توفي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقام أبو  بكر بالأمر حصل للصحابة كثير من الأمور التي اجتهدوا فيها بما لم يكن في  زمان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: أولاً: الخلافة لم تكن في زمان النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم ولم تكن تخطر لهم ببال. بعدها ميراث الجدة ليس مذكوراً في  الكتاب ولم يجدوه، ولم يجده أبو بكر فيما رواه من السنة فاحتاج إلى أن يسأل  الناس عنه. ثم في خلافة عمر حصل له أمثال هذا ميراث الجد مع الإخوة حين  بلي بها عمر في أسرته، مات أحد أولاده واسمه عبد الرحمن فترك ثلاثة أولاد  فمات أحدهم، فأراد عمر أن يرثه دون أخويه، فقيل له: إن الثلاثة يرثون دون  أخويه، قال: كيف أكون له أباً ولا يكون لي أبناً أليس إذا مت ورثني دون  إخوتي؟ قالوا: بلى. فرفع القضية إلى المهاجرين والأنصار فجعلوه كأحدهم،  وهذه القضية اشتهرت، فقال فيها علي بن أبي طالب: (من أراد أن يقتحم جراثيم  جهنم فليقض في مسألة الجد والإخوة)، يريد أنها ليست نصية.ومثل ذلك فإن عمر  حصلت في زمانه مشكلة إرث القاتل خطأً، من قتل خطأً أو شبه عمد فهل يرث  قتيله أو من ديته؟ أول ما وقعت في زمان عمر في رجل من مدلج رمى ولده بسيف  فأعطب ساقه ومات، فابتلي بها عمر فاجتهد فيها هذا الاجتهاد.ومثل ذلك  المسألة العمرية المشهورة في التركة التي استوعب فيها أصحاب الفروض المال  دون الإخوة الأشقاء، وكان من أصحاب الفروض إخوة لأمه، فحين تكررت وحصلت مرة  أخرى؛ جاء الإخوة الأشقاء فقالوا لـعمر: أرأيت لو كان أبونا حماراً أو  حجراً ملقى في اليم أليست الأم تجمعنا؟ فجعلهم مثل الإخوة لأم، فجاء  الأولون يخاصمون، فقال: تلك على ما قضينا وهذه على ما نقضي.ومثل ذلك هل ترث  المرأة من دية زوجها؟ وقد أشكلت هذه المسألة على عمر حتى نادى مناديه في  الحج أشهد بالله من لديه علم عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في ميراث  امرأة من دية زوجها أن يأتيني، فأتاه الضحاك بن سفيان فقال: ( كتب إليَّ  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن أورث امرأة أشيم الضبابي من دية زوجها  ).ولم تزل القضايا تتجدد من ذلك الوقت إلى زماننا هذا، ولو رجعنا فقط إلى  ما كان عند الصحابة من العلوم لأهملنا هذه الوقائع كلها وأدى ذلك إلى  التقوقع في الدين، وأن تكون أحكام الله محصورة في مسائل محدودة لا تتعداها  أصلاً؛ ولذلك لام الناس أهل الظاهر فيما يتعلق بالعقود والمعاملات، فإن أهل  الظاهر تحجروا في هذا الباب فحصروا الربا في الأصناف الستة المذكورة في  حديث عبادة بن الصامت: ( الذهب بالذهب والفضة بالفضة والبر بالبر والشعير  بالشعير والتمر بالتمر والملح بالملح مثلاً بمثل يداً بيد سواءً بسواء فإذا  اختلفت هذه الأجناس فبيعوا كيف شئتم إذا كان يداً بيد )، فقالوا: لا ربا  إلا في الأصناف الستة، فخالفهم عموم المسلمين وأقاموا عليهم دعوى عريضة؛  لأنهم حصروا الإسلام في زاوية ضيقة ومعاش الناس قد يخلوا من هذه الأصناف  الستة بالكلية.ومثل انحصار الزكاة في الأموال التي كانت تؤخذ منها الزكاة  في زمان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقتضي تعطيلها اليوم، فأملاك الناس أصبحت  هذه العملات التي يتعاملون بها، فلو قلنا: لا زكاة إلا في الحبوب والثمار  وبهيمة الأنعام والذهب والفضة فقط؛ لأنها التي تؤخذ منها الزكاة في زمان  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه لاقتضى ذلك منع الزكاة بالكلية؛ لأن أكثر  الأغنياء اليوم لا يملك من النعم ما تجب فيه الزكاة ولا يملك ذهباً ولا  فضة، ولا يملك حرثاً ولا زراعة وإنما يملك المليارات من الدولارات  والجنيهات فلو تحجرت ووقفت عند هذا الحد لمنعت الزكاة، وعطلت مصالح الإسلام  كلها، فالأمر إذاً واضح لا مرية فيه.وهذه المسألة تدخل أيضاً حتى في باب  الدعوة فقد لقيت بعض الفقهاء فاعترضوا على هذه الدعوة وقالوا: أرأيتم هذا  الذي تعلمونه وتدعون الناس إليه وتجمعونهم عليه من أين لكم هو فقد أدركنا  آبائنا وكانوا أهل علم وصلاح وورع وهم قطعاً أفضل منا ومنكم فلم يكونوا  يفعلون هذا الذي تفعلونه.هذا السؤال كثيراً ما يطرحونه على بعض الناس فمن  لم يكن حكيماً بدأ بمسبة آبائهم وتسفيه أحلامهم وأنهم لم يقوموا بالواجب  فكان هذا مدعاة لحصول الشحناء والبغضاء دون نتيجة.فأجبتهم بأن آبائنا رحمهم  الله لم تكن نعمة الله عليهم كنعمته علينا؛ ولذلك هل يستطيع أحد منكم أن  يعيش اليوم على ما كان يعيش عليه جده قبل مائة سنة أو خمسين سنة؟ قالوا:  لا. هل يستطيع أن يلبس ما كان يلبسه ويسكن ما كان يسكنه، ويعيش بما كان  يعيش به ويركب بما كان يركب؟ قالوا: لا. قلت: إذاً لا ترضون ما كانوا فيه  من الدنيا وترضون به في الدين، أليس هذا من التطفيف البين، وقد قال مالك في  الموطأ: يقال لكل شيء وفاء وتطفيف، قالوا: بلى. قلت: مثالكم ومثال آبائكم  هنا من أخذ ملابس طفل صغير فأراد أن يلبسها وهو رجل كبير ضخم الجثة وقال:  هذه يلبسها هذا الشخص وهو شخص مثلي ليس لدي عضو زائد على أعضائه لكن  أحجامكما متباينة؟الجواب الثاني: أنكم لقيتم ورأيتم من أنواع المحدثات  والبدع والمشكلات مالم يره آبائكم فقد كانوا بمنأى وسلامة من ذلك.وسألتهم:  هل كان آبائكم يتوقعون أن تعيش الأمة كلها بالربا؟ قالوا: لا. هل رأيتم  أنتم ذلك؟ قالوا: نعم. هل كان آبائكم يتوقعون أن يعيش ابن المسلمين بين  أبويه المسلمين فيبلغ عشرين سنة فإذا هو ملحد لا يؤمن بالله ولا باليوم  الآخر ويرى ما يراه ماركس وغيره من الملحدين؟ قالوا: لا. هل حصل ذلك في  حياتكم أنتم؟ قالوا: نعم، نشهد بالله لقد حصل. ولم أزل بهم بالتدريج حتى  أقروا بالواقع الذي هم فيه وبمخالفتهم لما كان عليه آباؤهم. فقلت إذاً: ألا  تذكرون أن مالكاً رحمه الله قال: (تحدث للناس أقضية على حسب ما أحدثوا من  الفجور)؟ قالوا: بلى قال هذا، قلت: وقد حدث الفجور فأحدثوا له أقضية ولا  يمكن أن يسده إلا ما نحن فيه، توافقون عليه؟ فقالوا: نعم نوافقكم الآن.  فقلت: هذا الذي أنتم فيه أيضاً له مثالاً آخر فمثالكم ومثال آبائكم في هذه  المسألة كمثال قوم فوق جبل وقوم في مجرى السيل فأقبل السيل بهديره، فكان  الذين في مجراه يخاطبهم الناس فيقولون: سدوا سداً لئلا يقتلع السيل  بنيانكم، فيقولون: لا. الذين فوق الجبل نراهم لا يقومون بهذا العمل ولا  يبنون سداً ونحن لن نفعل إلا ما فعلوا، فيقال: أولئك بمنأى عن السيل ولن  يصل إليهم وأنتم في مجراه المباشر، فكذلك أنتم وآباؤكم، آبائكم كانوا في  منأى عن هذه المحدثات وأنتم في مجراها فلا يمكن أن تقيسوا عليهم، فقنعوا  بهذا ورضوا به.فكذلك يقال لهؤلاء في مجالات العلوم كلها.                                                         
طرق استحضار المعلومات                                                                                                                                                                                                               

          بالنسبة لاستحضار المعلومات في الوقت المناسب إنما يكون  بأمرين:الأمر الأول: أن يعيها الإنسان تماماً وأن يستوعبها فالذي يسمع  المعلومة ويظن أنها قد لصقت بشغاف قلبه هذا مغرور فالمعلومات لا تثبت إلا  بكثرة المراجعة والمذاكرة، وقصد استذكارها في غير وقت الحاجة ليستذكرها في  وقت الحاجة فأنت أحوج ما تكون لتذكر كلمة الشهادة لا إله إلا الله محمد  رسول الله فإذا كان الإنسان في النزع كثيراً ما تخونه هذه المعلومة ولا  يتذكرها إلا من رحم الله ووفقه وثبته،  يُثَبِّتُ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا بِالْقَوْلِ الثَّابِتِ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَفِي الآخِرَةِ  [إبراهيم:27]، لكن من أكثر ذكر الله وأكثر ذلك في أوقات الصحة والفراغ  سيتذكره في وقت الشدة، فإذاً لابد من الإكثار من تذكر المعلومات.الأمر  الثاني: لابد من التدريب على استحضار المعلومات ويكون ذلك بمذاكرة طلاب  العلم، ومراجعة الإنسان لمعلوماته وتحصيل الترابط بينها لتنشيط الذهن حتى  يستحضر أي شيء أودعه ويعرف مكانه مثل الذي يضع كثيراً من الأغراض في بيته  إذا كانت أموره مرتبة فإذا جاء يريد غرضاً من هذه الأغراض لن يذهب إلى غرفة  ليس فيها بل سيذهب إلى الغرفة التي وضعه فيها ويعرف مكانه منها، وكذلك إذا  كنت أنت تأتي بالكتب تشتريها وتضعها على الرفوف ولا تطالع فيها ولا تدرسها  فلن تهتدي إلى الكتاب في الوقت المناسب، لكن إذا كان هذا الكتاب دائماً  بين يديك وتقرأه وتعرف موضوعه فهو ولو لم تره حاضر في ذهنك مرتسم فيه في  مكانه.ومثل ذلك المعلومات إذا ثبتت واستطاع الإنسان أن يعرف طريقة  استحضارها يتذكرها كما لو رآها مرسومة أمامه فإذا أردت أن تقدم أي معلومة  كأنك تراها وتقرأها بالصفحة والجزء بالكتاب، تستحضرها تمام الاستحضار؛  ولهذا قال البدوي رحمه الله في نظم عمود النسب: وإن عرفت النسب  الخطيراوسيرة تكن بهم خبيراحتى كأنهم بعين النقسفي الصك قد لاحوا لعين  الحسيقول: (إذا عرفت النسب الخطيرا): العظيم الشأن، نسب رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم وأصحابه.(وسيرة)، أي: سيرهم، (تكن بهم خبيراً)، تكون خبيراً  بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه.(حتى كأنهم بعين النقس)، وهو المداد (في  الصك)، وهو الورقة.(قد لاحوا لعين الحس)، كأنك عرفتهم بألوانهم  وذواتهم.أقول قولي هذا وأستغفر الله لي ولكم، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا  محمد، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.                                                     
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
مقدمات في العلوم الشرعية [3] 
-   للشيخ : (            محمد الحسن الددو الشنقيطي       )                             

يحتاج محفظ القرآن الكريم إلى مهارات عديدة، حتى يتجنب كثيراً من الأخطاء  التي وقع فيها غيره من محفظي القرآن السابقين، ومن تلك المهارات: أن تكون  شخصيته محترمة، وأن يجعل للطلاب وقتاً للراحة، وأن يقبل منهم الاعتذار في  بعض الأحيان، وأن لا يشق عليهم بالإكثار من المحفوظ، وأن يختار المقاطع  القليلة، وأن يشجعهم ويؤدبهم، وأن يكون حسن الصوت؛ لأن العواطف يشدها الصوت  الجميل الحسن، وأن يتقن المقاطع التي فيها اشتباه، وأن ينبههم على وقار  القرآن، ويحاول الاستعانة بوسائل تعليمية، وأن يهتم بطلابه على حد سواء،  ولا يحل له تفضيل بعضهم على بعض.                 
مهارات معلم القرآن للصغار                                                                                                                                                                                                               
          بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمنبدأ إذاً بما بدأ الله به، نبدأ بكتاب  الله سبحانه وتعالى، وكتاب الله يتعلق به كثير من العلوم الإسلامية من  أهمها: علم حفظه وأدائه، ثم علم تفسيره، ثم علوم القرآن، ثم بعد ذلك علم  القراءات، ويضاف إليها علم الرسم الضبط.ولنبدأ بحفظ القرآن: لا شك أن الذي  يحفظ القرآن يحتاج إلى مهارات عديدة لذلك وهذه المهارات التجربة الإسلامية  فيها كفيلة بأن يتجنب الإنسان كثيراً من الأخطاء التي وقع فيها كثير من  محفظي القرآن السابقين.فالذين يشرفون على حلقات تحفيظ القرآن أو يباشرون  تدريس الصبيان وتحفيظهم لهم رصيد كبير من تجارب العالم الإسلامي في هذا  الباب وهذه التجارب كثير منها أصبحت محل هزئ وسخرية لدى الناس، فقد ألف  كثير من المؤلفين فيما يتعلق بطرائف محفظ القرآن، فيذكرون أن رجلاً رأى في  النوم أنه يمضغ الحصى، فأتى ابن سيرين فسأله عن ذلك، فقال: تكون معلماً  للصبيان، فيجد بذلك شدة وعنتاً وتعباً؛ لأنه يحتاج إلى مهارة تجعله يتنازل  عن عقله حتى يجعل عقله على مستوى عقول الصبيان هذا الذي يتصوره كثير من  الناس.وقد ذكر ابن الجوزي في المغفلين أنه رأى مدرس قرآن يكتب لصبي: (وإذ  قال لقمان لابنه وهو يعظه يا بني لا تقصص رؤياك على إخوتك فيكيدوا لك كيداً  وأكيدُ كيداً، فقال: ما هذا؟ مالك تدخل له السورة في السورة؟ قال: إن أباه  يدخل الشهر في الشهر، فأردت أن أدخل له السورة في السورة).  ‏                              
 معرفة مهمته                                                                                              
                              وكذلك فإن تصرفات الصبيان غير منضبطة، والذي يدرسهم القرآن  لابد أن يعرف مهمته أولاً، هل مهمته أن يجعل من الصبيان شيوخاً أصحاب وقار  على كبر سن، أو يريد أن يحفظهم، وأن يعلمهم الأدب بالتدريج.فإذا أراد أن  يجعلهم أهل وقار وسكينة فسيصل إلى مستوى من العنت يقرب من الجنون؛ لأنه  سيراقب حركاتهم وسكناتهم وتشق عليه غاية المشقة فهم في نشاط أجسامهم وحداثة  أسنانهم وسفاهة أحلامهم بمثابة الفرخ الذي يطير.ومن هنا على الإنسان أن لا  ينزعج من حركاتهم وكثرة تصرفاتهم، وأن ينظر إليهم على أن مهمته ليست ضبط  حركاتهم وسكناتهم وإنما هي توصيل المعلومة لديهم وتحبيب هذه المادة إليهم.                                                                 
 أن يكون صاحب شخصية محترمة                                                                                              

                              ومن هنا يبحث عن وسائل التحبيب أولاً ليمتلك بها نفوسهم،  ومن أهم وسائل التحبيب: شخصيته هو، أن تكون شخصيته محترمة لدى هؤلاء الصغار  بأن لا يروا فيه نزقاً ولا خسة ولا طيشاً؛ لأنهم إذا لمسوا ذلك من مدرسهم  فسيحتقرونه وبالتالي يحتقرون المادة من ورائه.فالذي يعاقبهم على كل حركة  وكل سكون سيكرهونه، والذي يجاريهم فيها أيضاً سيحتقرونه، فلابد أن يكون  الإنسان وقوراً في نفسه، محترماً، وأن تكون ألفاظه مهذبة.ومع الأسف فإن  كثيراً من مدرسي القرآن يكتسب منهم الصبيان الكلمات النابية، ويتعلمون منهم  سوء الأدب في الكلام؛ ولذلك فقد كان الخلفاء يختارون المدرسين الأكفاء  لأولادهم؛ ولذلك جمع بعضهم أدب المؤدب وألف فيه كثير من الناس، تجدون في  كتاب المستطرف مثلاً: ما يتعلق بأدب المؤدب، كذلك في مؤدب أولاد هارون  الرشيد فقد اختار لهم مؤدباً ظريفاً لقناً، فاستطاع أن يجعل من نفسه قدوة  لدى هؤلاء الصغار.خرج في الحج مع الرشيد بأولاده وهو مؤدبهم فأتوا المدينة،  ومن عادة هذا المؤدب أن يجعل نفسه كأنه عالم بكل شيء في نظر الأولاد فإذا  سألوه عن أي شيء وجدوا لديه الجواب الشافي في ذلك، فإذا أتى أيَّ مدينة أو  أية محلة ذهب ليتطلع إليها ويعرف أمورها ثم بعد ذلك يأخذهم في جولة ويعلمهم  هذه الأمور كأنه كان يعلمها من قبل.ولكنه مع هذا أدبهم على أن لا يبادئهم  بعلم قبل أن يسألوه عنه ليروا فيه إقبالاً على الشيء وجذبه لهم، فأتوا  المدينة فتعرف على دورها، فخرج معه الأمين والمأمون في رحلة في المدينة،  فكان إذا مر ببيت أو حصن سألوه فأجباهم، قال هذا حصن كذا أو هذا بيت فلان،  وتعرفون من فلان، فيتكلمون عما حصل في هذا الحصن وما لديهم من المعلومات  عنهم ويتممها لهم ويصحح لهم أخطاءهم في هذا، حتى مروا ببيت فقال: هذا بيت  عاتكة الذي يقول فيه الأحوص: يا بيت عاتكة الذي أتعزلحذر العدى وبه الفؤاد  موكلفانتبه المأمون لهذا الأمر، وعرف أنها بادرة جديدة؛ لأن المؤدب لم يكن  يبادءهم بأمر، ولماذا يختار هذا البيت الذي هو مطلع قصيدة غزلية ليعلمهم به  بيتاً من البيوت ليس له خاصة، وعاتكة لا يعرفونها ولا يعرفون من هي؟!فرجع  إلى أصحابه فسألهم عن هذه القصيدة من شعر الأحوص فوجدها فإذا آخر بيت  فيها:وأراك تفعل ما تقول وبعضهممذق الحديث يقول ما لا يفعلفعرف أن هذا  البيت هو بيت القصيد، فأتى والده فقال: هل وعدت المؤدب بعدة لم تنجزها؟  قال: نعم، فهل أخبر بما يدل على ذلك؟ قال: لا، ولكننا خرجنا معه وكان لا  يحدثنا إلا إذا سألناه، فمررنا ببيت فقال: هذا بيت عاتكة الذي يقول فيه  الأحوص: يا بيت عاتكة الذي أتعزلحذر العدى وبه الفؤاد موكلفلم أعرف وجه  إنشاده للبيت، فرجعت إلى القصيدة فوجدت فيها قوله: وأراك تفعل ما تقول  وبعضهممذق الحديث يقول مالا يفعلفأعجب هارون بذلك، فأنجز العدة للمعلم  وضاعفها، وأعجب بولده كذلك حين فهم هذا الفهم.ونظير هذا ما حصل لـأبي  العلاء المعري في مجلس أحد الأمراء، فقد كان أبو العلاء معجباً بـأبي الطيب  المتنبي إعجاباً شديداً، كان يتعصب له، وكان أمراء ذلك الزمان يمقتونه؛  لأنه يتعالى عليهم ويتكبر، فتكلم الأمير في المتنبي وعابه وذمه، فوصل  الكلام في الحلقة إلى المعري فسألوه عن رأيه في أبي الطيب فقال: لم يكن له  من الشعر إلا قوله: لكِ يا منازل في القلوب منازلأقفرتِ أنتِ وهن منكِ  أواهللكفته هذه القصيدة، ففكر الأمير لحظة فإذا القصيدة ليست من عيون شعر  المتنبي، فعرف أنه يقصد بيتاً فيها، فأمرها على ذهنه فوجد فيها:وإذا أتتك  مذمتي من ناقصفهي الشهادة لي بأني كاملفأمر به فجر برجله حتى أخرج من  المجلس، فلم يشعر الحاضرون بذلك ولم ينتبهوا له، وإنما انتبه له الأمير  لحدة ذهنه.ولذلك فينبغي أن لا يختار لتدريس الأولاد إلا من كان ذا ذهن  ونباهة، فالتحفيظ إذاً يختار له أهل الذهن والنباهة ومن كان خلوقاً مرناً؛  لأنه الذي يستطيع التأثير عليهم بهذا الوجه.                                                                
 معرفة طبيعة الطلاب وقدراتهم                                                                                              
                              أن يعلم الذي يدرس الأولاد أنهم ليسوا حجارة ولا حديداً ولا  يستطيع تكييفهم وفق هواه وبالتالي لابد أن يجعل لهم وقتاً للراحة وأن يقبل  منهم الاعتذار في بعض الأحيان، وإن كان يجد معهم فلا يقبل العذر أيضاً في  أحياناً أخرى، وأن يجعل لهم وسيلة للترفيه تحبب إليهم الدراسة أياً كانت  هذه الوسيلة، وأن لا يكثر من ذلك أيضاً حتى يكونوا غير جادين ويتربوا تربية  غير جادة.                                                                
 عدم الإكثار من المحفوظ                                                                                              

                              كذلك فيما يتعلق بالحفظ: أن لا يشق عليهم بالإكثار منه  فلابد أن يختار المقاطع القليلة، وليحاول كذلك أن ينبههم على بعض  الاستنباطات منها أو شرح الكلمات الغريبة أو ذكر أسباب النزول والقصص أو ما  يحبب إليهم حفظ ذلك من المسابقات والمنافسات ونحوها.                                                                
 التشجيع والتأديب                                                                                              

                              التشجيع والتأديب، فالتشجيع بإعطاء الجوائز والتقبيل  والدعاء والتنويه بالحافظ أمام زملائه وتقديمه عليهم، والتأديب يكون على  قدر الجِرم والجُرم، يشمل أمرين: يكون على قدر الجِرم وقدر الجُرم، فالقوي  الشديد المتين تأديبه ليس مثل تأديب النحيف الضعيف؛ لأن جرمهما مختلف،  وكذلك الجُرم الذي يعبث بالمصحف ويلعب به هذا ذو جرم عظيم، والذي أخطأ في  كلمة وتتعتع فيها هذا جرمه دون ذلك.ومن هنا قال أهل العلم: ينبغي أن لا  يزيد على ثلاث ضربات أو ثلاث غطات للتعليم في كل درس؛ لأن جبريل عليه  السلام إنما غطى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاثاً ولم يتعد ذلك؛ ولهذا قال  شيخي رحمه الله: يؤخذ بالتثليث غط أحمدعند ابتداء وحيه بادي بدأأن لا يزيد  الضرب للصبيانعلى ثلاثة لدى الزرقاني ذكرها الزرقاني في شرح الموطأ.                                                                
 أن يكون حسن الصوت                                                                                              

                              كذلك فيما يتعلق بالتحفيظ ينبغي للمحفظ أن يكون حسن الصوت؛  لأن العواطف يشدها الصوت الجميل الحسن، فإذا قرأ أمامهم فإنهم سيتنافسون  على محاكاة صوته، ويستعديهم ذلك إلى اتقان مهارات التجويد، فالذي صوته مزعج  بذاته لا يصلح لهذه المهنة، وهو منفر لمن يتعلم من الصبيان.                                                                
 اتقانه للمقاطع المتشابهة                                                                                              

                              ينبغي لمن يشتغل بتحفيظ القرآن أن يتقن المقاطع التي فيها  اشتباه، فيعرف مواضعها وينبه الطلاب على ذلك؛ لأن القرآن فيه كلمات  متشابهات يكثر فيها الخطأ، وألفية السخاوي رحمه الله جمعت كثيراً من هذه  المواطن.                                                                
 تنبيه الطلاب على وقار القرآن                                                                                              

                              من المهارات المهمة فيما يتعلق بتحفيظ القرآن: أن ينبه  الطلبة على وقار القرآن في كل درس وعلى الإخلاص فيه لله، وأن يرى خاشعاً،  وإذا سمع قارئاً منهم يقرأ يتأدب هو بأدب السامع للقرآن حتى يروا منه ذلك  الأدب ويروا فيه ذلك الخشوع فيحاولوا محاكاته في ذلك.                                                                
 عدم الإكثار من الطلاب  

                              وأيضاً ينبغي أن لا يكثر من الطلاب فكل شخص له مقدرة محددة  كيف يكون المحفظ الواحد يحفظ سبعين طالباً أو خمسين طالباً هذا لا يمكن، لا  بد أن يختار مجموعة يسيرة يستطيع التأثير عليهم، ويستطيع ملاحظتهم،  ويستطيع أن يسمع من كل واحد منهم درسه.                                                                
 مراجعة المحفوظ وربطه بالسابق                                                                                              

                              وأيضاً: أن يعلم المحفظ أن كثيراً من الناس قد يحفظ بالمرة  الواحدة حفظاً سريعاً وما حفظ سريعاً ينسى سريعاً فلا يغتر بذلك، فالذي  يحفظ بالمرة الواحدة أو المرات القليلة أرجعه وحاول أن تثبته على كثرة  القراءة ومراجعة النص حتى يرسخ لديه؛ لأن ما حفظ بسرعة ينسى بسرعة.وكذلك  عليه أن يجعل الرجوع إلى المتن وعدات بين فلا يجعل المتن مظلاً، فإذا حفظ  درسه في الصباح يحاول أن تعيده إليه في المساء، وأن تعيده إليه في صباح  اليوم اللاحق أو مسائه وقت الحلقة الأخرى ولا تتعجل؛ لأن ذلك التعجل مضر  به.وأيضاً محاولة ربط كل درس بالذي قبله لئن لا يبقى الدرس منقطعا ًفي ذهن  الطالب، فإذا وصل نهاية الدرس كان عقبة لديه كؤود لا يدري ماذا وراءها  فلابد من المهارات المتقنة، وهذا داخل فيما ذكرناه من قبل من اختيار المقطع  المناسب.والناس في هذا قرائح متفاوتة فمنهم من يستطيع أن يحفظ في الحلقة  الواحدة ثمناً، أي ثمن الحزب ومنهم من يستطيع ثمنين ومنهم من يستطيع أقل من  ذلك وهكذا.والمقطع المناسب الأنسب لأكثر الناس هو عشر آيات من الآيات  القصار أو المتوسطة؛ لحديث عبد الرحمن السلمي أخبرنا الذين كانوا يعلموننا  القرآن من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (ما كنا نقرأ عشر آيات  ونتجاوزها حتى نتعلم ما فيها من العلم وحتى نعمل بها، قالوا فتعلمنا القرآن  والعلم والعمل ).                                                                
 الاستعانة بالوسائل التعليمية                                                                                              

                              كذلك عليه أن يحاول الاستعانة بوسائل تعليمية أخرى إما  بسبورة أو بألواح يكتب فيها أو بأشرطة يستمع إليها أو نحو ذلك فهذه  المحفزات تعينه وترسخ الحفظ في أذهان الطلاب.                                                                
 التشجيع بالرواية والإجازة                                                                                              

                              وكذلك التشجيع بالرواية والسماع والإجازة، فالذي يرجى فيه  أن يحفظ القرآن يقول له: إن شاء الله تحاول أن تكمل خلال شهرين أو ثلاثة  أشهر أو هذه السنة حفظ القرآن كاملاً، ويكتب لك في الإسناد تروي عني كتاب  الله وهكذا، يشجعهم بمثل هذا، هذا مما يزيدهم إتقاناً.                                                                
 المنافسة بين الطلاب                                                                                              

                              ثم بعد هذا يحاول أن ينافس بين الطلاب، أن يعقد بينهم  المنافسة دائماً، فكثيراً من الطلاب إذا شعروا بأنهم مهملون وبأنهم في آخر  القائمة وفي آخر الركب رضوا بذلك ولم يتقدم شيئاً يذكر، وكثير من الأساتذة  لا يعتني بهؤلاء المخلفين ويراهم مثل المتردية والنطيحة وما أكل السبع ومن  هنا لا يهتم بهم.والواقع أن المعلم يجب عليه الاهتمام بطلابه على حد السوء  ولا يحل له تفضيل بعضهم على بعض فلذلك يحاول تشجيع أولئك وليعرف نقاط الضعف  التي لديهم هل هي نقاط راجعة إلى البيت فهؤلاء أعانهم آباؤهم وأمهاتهم على  الحفظ والآخرون لم يعنهم أحد وحينئذٍ عليه هو أن يسد لهم هذه الثغرة، أو  هي أمور فطرية راجعة إلى ملكاتهم وحينئذٍ يحاول تحريك الملكات بما يستطيع،  أو هي أمور راجعة إلى أحوال نفسية بالتعاملات والأزمات والمشكلات النفسية  التي تحصل للطلاب، فالطالب قد يشق عليه حفظ سورة معينة فينغلق ذهنه دونها،  وحينئذٍ تستطيع أن تتجاوز به تلك السورة إلى سورة أخرى سهلة، فإذا حفظها  بسهولة ويسر أعانه ذلك عند الرجوع للسورة الأخرى فيتقنها.وطرق الناس في هذا  متباينة بحسب أوقاتهم وأزمنتهم، والناس في زماننا هذا شغل أولادهم  بالدراسة في المدارس فلم يعد الوقت الصافي المختار جاهزاً لتحفيظ القرآن،  وحينئذٍ أصبح تحفيظه مهمة مقسوماً بين أهل البيت وبين صاحب الحلقة ومعلم  القرآن، هذا عن تحفيظ الصغار.                                                                                           
مهارات تحفيظ الكبار                                                                                                                                                                                                               

          أما عن تحفيظ الكبار فهو مهمة لا تقل شأناً عن سابقتها، وعلى  الإنسان فيها أن يبعث الأمل في نفوس الكبار؛ لأن كثيراً منهم تنغلق مجال  الأمل لديه فلا يستطيع الحفظ ويظن أنه لم يعد من أهل القرآن ولا يمكن أن  يكون من حفظته في المستقبل ويتوقف شأنه عند هذا الحد، وهذا غلط في التصور؛  لأن القرآن منحة ربانية يهبها الله لمن شاء من عباده لمن جد وبذل جهداً  وأخلص لله، وبالتالي فالرجاء مطلوب شرعاً والقنوط مذموم،  وَمَنْ يَقْنَطُ  مِنْ رَحْمَةِ رَبِّهِ إِلاَّ الضَّالُّونَ [الحجر:56].  ‏                              
 بعث الأمل في نفوسهم                                                                                              

                              ومن هنا ما من أحد قد حكر عليه القرآن وحجر عليه لا يستطيع  أن يحفظه، بل قد قال الله تعالى:  وَمَا كَانَ عَطَاءُ رَبِّكَ مَحْظُوراً  [الإسراء:20]، فيحاول بعث الأمل في نفوسهم، وتشجيعهم على تنظيم أوقاتهم؛  لأن الذي يحول بين الكبار وبين حفظ القرآن في الغالب راجع إلى الوقت.                                                                
 الأخذ بالقليل                                                                                              

                              ثم محاولة أن لا يأخذه جزافاً أن يكون كابحاً في وجوههم  يمنعهم من أخذ الكثير، يقول للكبير أنت مشغول بعملك ووظيفتك وعيالك وأهلك  فلا تأخذ صفحة كاملة، بل نصف الصفحة فقط في الأسبوع، وإذا حفظتها فقد نجحت  في الامتحان ولا يحاول المشقة عليهم وإزعاجهم.                                                                
 تذكيرهم بالإخلاص والتدبر                                                                                              
                              وكذلك محاولة تنبيههم أيضاً إلى ما نبه عليه الصغار من  الإخلاص لله ومن التفهم في القرآن والتدبر فيه وربط المعلومات السابقة  باللاحقة، وإصلاح ما كان لديهم من الأخطاء في النطق أيضاً، الكبار إصلاح  نطقهم وتجويدهم لمخارج الحروف وصفاتها أصعب بكثير من إصلاح ذلك عند الصغار،  حتى النغمات الصوتية فالصغار يستطيعون محاكاتها والكبار يشق عليهم ذلك بل  لا يستطيعونه أصلاً.                                                                
 أن يكون رحيماً                                                                                              
                              ومن هنا يحتاج المعلم للكبار أن يوجد من نفسه رحمة لديهم،  فيحاولوا أن يجدوا فيه قرآناً يمشي يتخلق لهم بأخلاق القرآن ويحببه إليهم،  يشجعهم على تعليمه، يتصل بهم في بيوتهم، يذكرهم بالدرس الذي لديهم.                                                                
 التشجيع بالإجازة                                                                                              

                              وكذلك يحاول تشجيع من تقدم في القرآن بذكر الإجازة والإسناد  وبذكر الفضل الكبير الوارد في ذلك وببيان منزلة الذين يحفظون القرآن  ويعلمونه.                                                                
 استخدام الوسائل التعليمية                                                                                              

                              وبمحاولة إهداء بعض ما يعينهم على ذلك من الأشرطة أو من  الكتب التي فيها تفسير المفردات أو من المصاحف أو نحو هذا من الأمور التي  تعين وتشجع هؤلاء الكبار على الازدياد من حفظ كتاب الله.                                                                
 الربط بين الحفظ والمراجعة                                                                                              

                              كذلك على معلم القرآن سواءً اشتغل بتعليم الكبار أو بتعليم  الصغار أن يوازن بين أمرين: بين حفظ المستجد، وتثبيت ما كان قد وجد، فلديه  مستجد قد حفظه الطالب الآن، وشيء كان يحفظه فإما أن تستجد وتحفظ شيئاً  جديداً وتنسى ما مضى وإما أن تحافظ على الماضي فيقل حفظك للجديد، عليه أن  يوازن بين الأمرين، كثيراً من الناس يشغل الطلاب بحفظ شيء جديد وينسى ما  كانوا قد حفظوه فيذهب ويكونوا كالعلب المخروقة يصب فيها ولا تمتلئ كلما صب  فيها خرج من مكان آخر، وهذا النوع خطأ في التعليم بل عليه أن يعلم أن حفظ  الموجود أولى من طلب المفقود، ومن هنا فلابد من تخصيص وقت لابأس به لمراجعة  الماضي، وأن لا يعمد الأستاذ في مثل هذا إلى القياس؛ لأن هذا الطالب مثلاً  حفظه جيد معناه أن زملاءه كذلك أو حفظه لهذه السورة جيد معناه أن حفظه  للتي تليها كذلك هذا لا ينفع، ومن هنا فالامتحانات التي تأتي في المدارس لا  تكون محيطة بسماع المقرر وإنما يختار منه أماكن مثلاً خلط عشواء تارة يصيب  فيها الطالب فتارة يحفظه ويجيده فيأخذ العلامة كاملة وتكون ما سوى ذلك  المكان غير مفهوم لديه، وتارة يصيب أيضاً آيات لديه فيها بعض التعثرات  فتنتقص درجاته والواقع أنه متقن لما سواها، فلابد من العدل في مثل هذا وأن  لا يقيس الإنسان في هذا الباب بل لابد من سماع الجميع.                                                                
 عدم الضجر من التعليم                                                                                              

                              ومن هنا فعلى الذي يدرس القرآن أن لا يضجر بتعليم الناس،  فقد كتب عمر في كتابه إلى أبي موسى: (وإياك والضجر) فإذا ضجر الإنسان  بتعليم الكبار فإن ذلك مدعاة لتركهم لهذا بالكلية، يجلس إليك من يريد كتاب  الله ويريد مائدة الله في الأرض ويريد أن تكون أنت وسيلته لهذا الشيء، فإذا  وجدت منه خطأً يتردد على لسانه وصعب عليك انتزاعه منه قابلته بالشدة  والقسوة فيكون ذلك رادعاً له عن تعلم القرآن أصلاً، فما الذي حمله على أن  يذل نفسه؟ سيترك هذا. لكن إذا كنت في كل مرة تبتسم في وجهه وتقول: ( الذي  يقرأ القرآن ويتتعتع فيه وهو عليه شاق ممن يؤتى أجره مرتين ) كما قال النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم، وتحاول معه الرجوع إلى تلك الكلمة بوقت وتسمعه إياها  من قرأتك أنت عدة مرات، تسمعه إياها في الشريط، تنبهه على مخارج الحروف  وصفاتها، تكثر من سؤاله عن الكلمة التي يغلط فيها دائماً كي ينتبه لها، هذا  مما يعينه على الحفظ والاستمرار فيه.هذه بعض مهارات للذين يشتغلون بتحفيظ  القرآن.                                                                                           
                                                                                      الأسئلة                                                                                                                                                                                                               
          ‏                              
 سور القرآن بين السهولة والصعوبة                                                                                              

                              السؤال: لو كان الواحد مثلاً يحفظ نصف الصفحة في الأسبوع  وصفحات المصحف ستمائة صفحة يعني أنه لن يحفظ القرآن إلا في فترة  طويلة؟الجواب: هذا في البداية وهو امتحان لجده وطلبه فإذا استطاع ذلك ونجح  فيه بالإمكان أن يزيد وسيجد نفسه داعية للزيادة من الحفظ، وسيجد أماكن من  القرآن مختلفة عن غيرها فالقرآن لم ينزل على سورة واحدة؛ ولذلك فثاني حديث  في صحيح البخاري يقول فيه البخاري رحمه الله: حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف قال:  أخبرنا مالك عن هشام بن عروة عن أبيه عن عائشة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم أن حارث بن هاشم سأل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( يا رسول  الله! كيف يأتيك الوحي؟ قال: أحياناً يأتيني مثل صلصلة الجرس وهو أشده علي  فيفصم عني وقد وعيت ما قال، وأحياناً يتمثل لي الملك رجلاً فيكلمني فأعي ما  يقول )، قالت عائشة: (ولقد رأيته ينزل عليه في اليوم الشديد البرد فيفصم  عنه وإن جبينه ليتفصد عرقاً)، فهذا يدلنا على أن القرآن ليس على مستوىً  واحد حتى من ناحية الوقع وقع ألفاظه.فالذي يشتغل بالرقى أو التدبر البلاغي  في القرآن يعرف التفاوت الواضح في أساليبه وهذا من أنواع إعجازه، وبذلك إذا  قرأت على من تلبس به الجن مثلاً فإن وقع القرآن عليه مختلف، يعني: في  الآيات التي هي أشد وقعاً من غيرها، وكذلك إذا أتيت سليم الذوق في البلاغة  فإنه يتأثر ببعض المواقع تأثراً بالغاً بالرهبة والشدة ويتأثر ببعضها  تأثراً بالغاً بالانشراح والانبساط وهكذا.فلذلك لابد أن تعلم أن بعض الآيات  يمكن أن تحفظها في مدة أقل مما تحفظ فيه غيرها وبعض السور كذلك.أعرف رجلاً  طبيباً أتاه شخص يشتكي من السمنة فسأله فقال: هل تحفظ سورة يونس؟ قال: لا.  قال: اجتهد أن تحفظ سورة يونس خلال هذا الأسبوع فقط وائت بي وسأعمل لك  دواءً حينئذٍ إن شاء الله، فاجتهد خلال أسبوع لحفظ السورة، فأتاه ولم  يحفظها، فقال: إذاً أعطيك أسبوعاً آخر مهلة أخرى لعلك تحفظها فيه، فأعطاه  أسبوعاً آخر فجاء وقد انتقص وزنه بخمسة وعشرين كيلو خلال الأسبوعين،  لاشتغاله بحفظ هذه السورة.                                                                
 تعليم الرجال للنساء كتاب الله سبحانه وتعالى                                                                                              

                              السؤال: ما حكم تعليم الرجال للنساء كتاب الله سبحانه  وتعالى؟الجواب: إذا كان الأداء ليس بصوت مطرب ولا بتغن فيجوز للمرأة، يعني:  بدون خلوة ومن غير فتنة، من غير ما يدعو إلى الفتنة، وإن كانت المرأة  تتغنى بالقرآن كما هو مندوب لها في خلوتها وفي نفسها، فحينئذٍ لا يحل  للمدرس أن يسمع منها الصوت المطرب.يسمع منها القراءة العادية التي ليس فيها  تغن ليعرف هل هي تصلح للقراءة وتتقنها أو لا، لكن ما يسمع منها الصوت الذي  فيه تغن بالقرآن، لكن يأمرها أن تتغنى به في خاصة نفسها إذا بقيت مع  محارمها أو مع نفسها لكن لا تتغنى به أمامه هو.                                                                
 تلقي النساء للعلم عن الرجال والعكس                                                                                              

                              السؤال: عن طريق تلقي النساء للقرآن والعلم عن الرجال مثلاً  أو تلقي الرجال كذلك عن النساء؛ لأن كل ذلك وارد في تاريخنا الإسلامي  وأيضاً يدعو إليه شرعنا؟الجواب: أن أمهات المؤمنين كن يعلمن الناس القرآن  فكن يقرأن والناس يسمعون وكان القارئ يقرأ وهن يستمعن فيصلحن أيضاً، وقد  أمرهن الله بذلك في قوله:  وَاذْكُرْنَ مَا يُتْلَى فِي بُيُوتِكُنَّ مِنْ  آيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَالْحِكْمَةِ [الأحزاب:34]، وهذا مقتضٍ لأن يعلمن ما يتلى  في بيوتهن من القرآن والسنة، ومثل ذلك من بعدهم. وقد كان النساء يحضرن  مجالس العلم مثلما يحضرن الصلاة فينعزلن في ناحية لا يختلطن فيها مع الرجال  ويسمعن مثلما يسمع الرجال ويسألن مثلما يسألون فيكن في ناحية من المسجد أو  المنزل ولا يخالطن الرجال، وكذلك إذا كانت المرأة شيخة للرجال فتجعلهم في  زاوية وتحدثهم ولا تختلط بهم ولا تخلو بأجنبي وحده.أقول قولي هذا وأستغفر  الله لي ولكم، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.                                                                                       
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*مقدمات في العلوم الشرعية [4] 
-   للشيخ : (            محمد الحسن الددو الشنقيطي       )                             
*

                  تفسير القرآن الكريم أشرف العلوم الشرعية وأهمها وأوسعها  لتناوله مختلف  مجالات العلم، والذي يريد أن يعد درساً في التفسير له  حالتان: الأولى:  درساً علمياً، فيطبعه طابع النقل، وهذه الحالة لها  مدارسها المشهورة: مدرسة  الأثر التي تعتني بما ورد عن السلف في تفسير آيات  كتاب الله، ومدرسة الرأي  وهي لا تعتمد على مجرد النقل بل فيها الاستنباط  من النص وذكر معانيه  اللغوية وغيرها، والمدرسة التخصصية وهي التي تعتني  بتفسير آيات مخصوصة  كآيات الأحكام مثلاً أو آيات السلوك أو نحو ذلك,  والحالة الثانية: ما يتعلق  باختيار موضوعات من كتاب الله تعالى والاستنباط  منها، وهذا الوجه ينبغي  فيه جمع النظائر والعناية بها وغيرها.                  

*طريقة  تدريس التفسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
*

          بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالحمد لله رب العالمين، وأصلي وأسلم على   من بعث رحمة للعالمين، وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن اهتدى بهديه واستن بسنته إلى   يوم الدين.أما بعد:فسنحاول إلقاء الظلال على طريقة تدريس التفسير.إن هذه   المادة من أشرف العلوم الشرعية وأهمها وأوسعها لتناولها لمختلف مجالات   العلم، فيدخل فيها العقائد والعبادات والمعاملات وعلوم المقاصد وعلوم   الوسائل، وتدخل فيها اللغات، وتدخل فيها بالعموم علوم الرواية وعلوم   الدراية، وعلوم ما يتعلق باختلاف القراءات وما ورد من الآثار في التفسير   وأسباب النزول، وعلوم الدراية على أوجه الاستنباط من كتاب الله سبحانه   وتعالى وما يتضمنه من الغرائب والعجائب التي لا حصر لها ولا نهاية، فهو   مائدة الله في الأرض لا يشبع منه العلماء ولا تنتهي عجائبه كما قال ابن   عباس رضي الله عنهما.                               

* طريقة الدرس العلمي                                                                                             * 

                              والذي يريد أن يعد درساً في التفسير له  حينئذٍ  حالتان:الحالة الأولى: أن يريد درساً علمياً، معناه: يطبعه طابع  النقل،  وهذا لابد أن يرجع إلى كثير من المراجع في التفسير، ويفضل حينئذٍ  التنويع  في مشارب المراجع التي يرجع إليها؛ لأن للتفسير مدارس متنوعة من  أشهرها:                                                                

* مدرسة الأثر                                                                                             * 

                              المدرسة الأولى: مدرسة الأثر وهي: المدرسة  التي تعتني بما  ورد عن السلف في تفسير آيات كتاب الله، فيجمع ذلك سواءً  كان أحاديث مرفوعة  أو آثاراً موقوفاً على الصحابة أو على التابعين أو من  دونهم فيجمع ذلك  سواءً تعلق باستنباط حكم أو بتفسير كلمة أو ذكر مجلس أو  نحو ذلك.ومن أشهر  الكتب المؤلفة في هذه المدرسة كتاب أبي جعفر محمد بن  جرير الطبري وهو سيد  هذه المدرسة ومقدمها، وكتابه من الكتب النافعة في شتى  أوجه التفسير فإذا  ذكر آية من كتاب الله أو مقطعاً من مقاطعه يقول: القول  في تأويل قول الله  تعالى كذا، ثم يبدأ بما جاء في المقطع الذي أورده من  اختلاف القراءات وما  يترتب على ذلك من اختلاف في الفهم، ثم يبدأ بتفسير  المفردات وشواهده  اللغوية وأقوال أهل اللغة فيها، ثم بعد ذلك يختم بما  يستنبط منها ويعتني  بالعقائد والفقه ويذكر أقوال أهل العلم وأدلتهم ويناقش  ويختار هو رأياً في  كل مسألة.إلا أن ابن جرير رحمه الله تعالى لا يمكن  الاعتماد عليه في كل ذلك  لأقدميته، والقرآن ليس منزلاً لعصر واحد من  العصور ولا يمكن أن يقصر فهمه  على طبقة من الطبقات أو وقت من الأوقات بل  هو منزل لهذه الأمة بكاملها  ولابد أن يدخر فيه لكل عصر ما لا يعطاه العصر  الآخر؛ ولهذا فلا يستغنى عن  تفسير في كل عصر من العصور، ما من عصر من  العصور تعيشها هذه الأمة إلا  احتاجت فيه إلى أن يكتب فيه تفسير مختص بذلك  الوقت ملبٍ لاحتياجات الناس  ومتتبع لما تجدد من مقاصد وأمور في العصر الذي  هم فيه.وعموماً فتفسير ابن  جرير كتب في وقت لم تكن القراءات فيه مشتهرة؛  ولهذا ربما حكم على قراءة  بالشذوذ وهي متواترة وهذا من الملحوظات الواردة  على ابن جرير رحمه الله فلم  تكن القراءات في زمانه قد دونت وانتشرت؛ فلذلك  يحكم على بعضها بالشذوذ مع  تواترها.وأيضاً فهو مجتهد مطلق لا يتبع قواعد  مذهب من المذاهب المشهورة؛  ولهذا ربما أتى بقول شاذ يخالف فيه جمهور أهل  السنة، كقوله في تفسير قول  الله تعالى:  وَامْسَحُوا بِرُءُوسِكُمْ  وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ إِلَى  الْكَعْبَيْنِ [المائدة:6]، حين أتى بالقراءتين  قراءة: (وأرجلكم) وقراءة:  (وأرجكم) كان الصواب: أن القراءتين كالآيتين  فأنا أقول بالخيار إن شئت  فاغسلهما وإن شئت فامسحهما، فخير في الاثنين بين  الغسل والمسح فهذا قول شاذ  مخالف لما عليه أهل السنة؛ فلهذا لا يمكن  الاعتماد عليه أحياناً.ومن الكتب  كذلك التي تعتني بالآثار وهي داخلة في  كتب هذه المدرسة تفسير عبد الرحمن  بن أبي حاتم الرازي وهو معاصر لـابن  جرير الطبري فقد توفي ابن جرير سنة  ثلاثمائة وعشر وتوفي عبد الرحمن سنة  ثلاثمائة وسبع وعشرين، ومثل ذلك تفسير  الإمام أبي عبد الرحمن أحمد بن شعيب  النسائي وهو من هذه الطبقة وفي هذا  العصر وقد توفي سنة ثلاثمائة وثلاث،  وكذلك تفاسير أهل الحديث المروية في  كتبهم وكتاب التفسير في كتب الحديث  كلها في هذه الطبقة.ومن الذين يعتنون  بالآثار من بعد هذه الطبقة الإمام  ابن كثير فقد جمع كثيراً من الآثار في  كتابه وينقلها عن الكتب المعتمدة  ويذكر في بعض الأحيان أسانيد تلك الكتب  ويحكم في بعضها عن الآثار تصحيحاً  وتضعيفاً لكنه ربما نقل بعض الإسرائيليات  المشوشة مثل أن الشجرة كانت تأكل  منها الملائكة ونحو هذا، فلا يخلو تفسيره  من بعض هذه من الهفوات القليلة  ومع ذلك فقد وضع عليه القبول وتداوله الناس  في الروايات.وكذلك تفسير  الإمام البغوي رحمه الله فهو أيضاً من هذه  المدرسة التي تعتني بالآثار.وقد  جاء الجلال السيوطي رحمه الله فجمع انتاج  هذه المدرسة بكامله في كتابه  الذي سماه الدر المنثور في التفسير بالمأثور،  فجمع ما يرويه هؤلاء وسلك في  ذلك طريقة المحدثين فإن اختلفت أسانيد هؤلاء  وألفاظهم لم يبال بذلك بل  يجمع النسبة إليهم فيقول: أخرج ابن منده وابن  جرير والبغوي وفلان وفلان  كذا ويأتي بلفظ أحدهم فيختار أتم الألفاظ وأكملها  كما يفعل البيهقي وغيره  من أئمة أهل الحديث؛ ولهذا قال العراقي رحمه الله  في الألفية:والأصل يعني  البيهقي ومن عزاوليت إذ زاد الحميدي ميزافإنما  يقصدون بذلك إخراج الأصل  أنهم أخرجوا أصل الحديث لا أخرجوا هذا اللفظ  بذاته.ومع هذا فلا يخلو  الكتاب من كثير من الأحاديث والآثار الواهية  والضعيفة بل وكثير من  الموضوعات؛ لأن صاحبه لم يشترط فيه الصحة وإنما اشترط  فيه الجمع وقد وفى  بجمعه فقد جمع فأوعى وأتى على عدد كبير من تفاسير السلف  المعتنين بالآثار  فجمع ما فيها في هذا الكتاب.وجاء بعده الإمام الشوكاني  رحمه الله فلخص  كلام السيوطي في فتح القدير وزاد عليه بعض مختاره من تفسير  القرطبي؛ ولذلك  سمى كتابه فتح القدير الجامع بين فني الرواية والدراية من  علم التفسير.                                                                 

* مدرسة الرأي                                                                                             * 


                              المدرسة الثانية: مدرسة الرأي، والمقصود  بالرأي: أن لا  يعتمد المفسر في تفسير آيات كتاب الله على مجرد النقل عن من  سبقه بل يُعمل  ذهنه في الاستنباط من النص وذكر معانيه اللغوية وما يمكن  أن يستنبط من  الأحكام من جمع هذا النص بغيره من النصوص، فهذه المدرسة هي  التي انتشرت  وكثر المؤلفون فيها.ومن مشاهير الكتب المؤلفة فيها كتاب ابن  عطية المسمى  بالمحرر الوجيز، وتفسير القرطبي أبي عبد الله المسمى بالجامع  لأحكام  القرآن، وقد تميز القرطبي بعنايته بنقل المذاهب الفقهية وذكر  أدلتها  والمقارنة بينها، والعناية بالأحاديث والشواهد اللغوية بتخريجها  وذكر من هي  له؛ ولهذا كان ديوانا ًمن دواوين العلم المهمة ومرجعاً من  مراجع الإفتاء  في كل العصور التي جاءت بعده.ومن كتب تفسير الرأي المهمة  تفسير ابن الجوزي  الذي سماه زاد المسير، وهو ينقل فيه بعض الآثار القليلة  ولكن كثيراً مما  يعتمد عليه في التفسير معلوماته هو ورأيه ولذلك هو مصنف  في مدرسة الرأي،  وهو ملخص جيد لخصه لولده يريد أن يغريه به عن شراء عدد  كبير من كتب التفسير  لكنه مع ذلك قد لا يشفي عليلاً في كثير من المسائل  التي يتعرض لها  لاختصاره.وكذلك تفسير الإمام الماوردي المسمى بالنكت  والعيون، وهو مختصر  ملخص إلا أن طريقة الماوردي رحمه الله هي طريقة منهجية  فهو متقن لتنظيم  المعلومات وترتيبها؛ ولذلك فمن أراد بحثاً في المسائل  الفقهية فلينظر إلى  تقسيمات الماوردي فإنها ستعينه على تصور المسألة وتتبع  شعبها وما يتعلق  بها، ومع هذا فهو مختصر كذلك لا يطيل النفس في بعض  المواطن التي يحتاج فيها  إلى توسع.وكذلك كتاب البحر المحيط لـأبي حيان  الأندلسي، وهو كتاب حافل بما  يتعلق بلغة القرآن سواءً كان ذلك متعلقاً  بالنحو أو بالصرف أو بالبلاغة أو  بغريب اللغة فعنايته بلغة القرآن بارزة  جداً وكذلك بتوجيه القراءات  وإعرابها، ولكنه لا يتوسع كثيراً في الأحكام  وأسباب النزول ونحو ذلك.وكذلك  من الكتب المهمة في هذا الباب تفسير الإمام  الفخر الرازي المسمى بالتفسير  الكبير أو بمفاتيح الغيب، وقد أطال فيه  النفس كثيراً حتى إنه جعل تفسير  الفاتحة في جزء كامل، وهذا التفسير قد  ملأه بالعلوم العقلية للمنطق  والفلسفة والجدل وغير ذلك، فهو مدرسة مخصوصة  بما يتعلق بفهم القرآن  واستيعابه على الطريقة العقلية، ولكن مشكلته أنه في  كثير من الأحيان يورد  كثيراً من المصطلحات غير المشهورة فلا يعرفها إلا  المتخصصون في تلك العلوم  العقلية، وكذلك يلام بأنه يورد في بعض الأحيان  شبهاً فيرد عليها رداً أضعف  منها، يقرر الشبهة ويوضحها ثم يرد عليها رداً  أضعف من الشبهة، ولذلك يحتاج  القارئ فيه إلى مهارة بعلم الكلام وعلم  المنطق وعلم الفلسفة وإلى إتقان رد  الشبهات كذلك.والغريب أن المؤلف رحمه  الله استمر على هذه الطريقة حتى بلغ  أواخر سورة الأنبياء فتوفي رحمه الله  عند تفسيره لقول الله تعالى:  إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ سَبَقَتْ لَهُمْ مِنَّا  الْحُسْنَى أُوْلَئِكَ عَنْهَا  مُبْعَدُونَ  *  لا يَسْمَعُونَ حَسِيسَهَا  وَهُمْ فِي مَا اشْتَهَتْ  أَنفُسُهُمْ خَالِدُونَ  *  لا يَحْزُنُهُمْ  الْفَزَعُ الأَكْبَرُ  وَتَتَلَقَّاهُم  ْ الْمَلائِكَةُ هَذَا يَوْمُكُمْ  الَّذِي كُنتُمْ  تُوعَدُونَ [الأنبياء:101-103]، فهذا المقطع هو آخر مقطع  فسره من القرآن  وتوفي، فانتدب أحد تلامذته لإكمال الكتاب فأكمله على طريقة  المؤلف ولا  يستطيع الماهر أن يفصل بين كلام الفخر الرازي وكلام تلميذه  لمهارته بأسلوب  الشيخ وإتقانه له.وكذلك من الكتب المهمة في هذه المدرسة  كتاب الزمخشري الذي  سماه بالكشاف، وقد سلك فيه أسلوباً رصيناً قوياً في  تفهيم معاني القرآن  ودلالاته، وأغرق في علم البلاغة وأوجه الإعجاز اللفظي،  ولكنه مع ذلك يلمح  فيه بإشارات خفية إلى مذهب المعتزلة فيستر فيه مذهب  المعتزلة في الأماكن  التي تخفى وتدق، وقد اعتمد عليه عدد من المفسرين  الذين جاءوا بعده، فمن  الذين اعتمدوا اعتماداً كلياً البيضاوي، وأبو  السعود، فكلاهما اعتمدا عليه  وأخذوا طريقته، ومن طريقته أنه يختم تفسير كل  سورة بما ورد في فضلها، وقد  أتى بحديث طويل وضعه أحد الوضاعين في فضائل  السور، وتبعه على ذلك البيضاوي  وأبو السعود، وهذا خطأ فادح، لكن عذر هؤلاء  أنهم لم يكونوا يعلمون أن هذا  الحديث موضوع، وإنما رأوا عبارته  فاستحسنوها واستهوتهم؛ فلذلك أوردوه في  تفاسيرهم، وقد أثنى المؤلف على هذا  الكتاب ثناءً عطراً، فقد قال فيه:  (الكتب كالداء والكشاف كالشافي).      إن التصانيف في الدنيا ذوو عددوليس  فيها لعمري مثل كشافيوقد أثنى عليه  أمير مكة الذي ساكنه فيها، ولهذا قال  مجد الدين الفيروزآبادي في القاموس:  (زمخشر كسفرجل بلدة بنواحي خوارزم،  اجتاز بها أعرابي فسأل عن اسمها واسم  كبيرها، فقيل زمخشر والرداد، فقال: لا  خير في شر ورد) وتركها، منها جار  الله محمود بن عمر وفيه يقول أمير مكة  علي بن عيسى بن وهاس الحسني:     جميع قرى الدنيا سوى القرية التيتبوأها  داراً فداء زمخشرا    وأحر بأن  تزهى زمخشر بامرئإذا عد في أسد الشرى زمخ  الشراوكذلك الذين استفادوا منه  واتبعوه كـالبيضاوي الذي ألف كتابه فأتقن  صنعته وترتيب المعلومات فيه على  جودة سبك ودقة في العبارة، وذكر لكثير من  النكت البديعة، ومن غرائب ما حصل  له فيه أنه حين ألفه وهو بأرض الروم التي  تسمى اليوم بتركيا ذهب به يريد  إهدائه إلى أحد الملوك، فنزل على رجل من  الزهاد من الصوفية فبات عنده  فسأله: أين تقصد أيها الشيخ؟ فقال: ألفت  كتاباً نادراً في التفسير أريد أن  أهديه لهذا الملك لعله يعينني على أمور  دنياي، فسكت الرجل، ثم بعد وقت  سأله فقال: ماذا قلت في تفسير قول الله  تعالى:  وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ  [الفاتحة:5]؟ ففهم البيضاوي إشارة الصوفي،  فقطع رحلته ورجع إلى بيته فما  وصل البيت حتى أتته معونة الملك، وكانت أضعاف  ما كان يتوقعه، لكنه مع هذا  يتأول كثيراً في آيات الصفات على مذهبه. وأيضا  فإن اتباعه للزمخشري في  التفسير أوقعه كما ذكرنا في جلب بعض الأحاديث  الموضوعة، ومثل ذلك أبو  السعود، إلا أنه قد أتقن جانب إعراب القرآن وبرز  فيه، فإعراب مفردات  القرآن وجمله من أحسن ما يميز تفسير أبي السعود على  اختصاره وبراعته في  الإبداع، ومثله أيضا تفسير الإمام النسفي، فهو تفسير  ملخص مختصر، حاو  لكثير من أوجه الاستنباط في القرآن، ومن قرأه فتحت أمامه  أبواب فهم الآية  حين يرى ألفاظها وما يتعلق بها مربوطاً بآيات أخرى وبأوجه  أخرى من أوجه  الاستنباط، وقد وقع في الإشكال السابق في تأويل بعض آيات  الصفات ونحو  ذلك.ومن الكتب المختصرة النافعة في هذا الباب تفسير ابن جزي  المسمى  بـ(التسهيل) وقد خلا من كثير من العيوب السابقة، فخلا من  الإسرائيليات،  وكذلك يندر فيه تأويل الصفات، وخلا كذلك من الأحاديث  الموضوعة، وأتى  بعبارة مختصرة دقيقة، ومؤلفه مشهور بدقة العبارة والاختصار،  فهو مؤلف  القوانين الفقهية في المذاهب الأربعة، ومؤلف التقريب في أصول  الفقه، وكتبه  مختصرة، جيدة السبك، وقد توفي شهيداً رحمه الله نسأل الله أن  يتقبله في  قتال الروم بالأندلس؛ ولذلك فكتابه من الكتب التي ينبغي أن تقرر  في  البدايات على صغار الطلبة، وللدروس المسجدية ونحو ذلك، وكتابه سهل يسهل   تدبره والتذاكر فيه، ومعلوماته منضبطة، فإذا أراد الإنسان أن يتقيد بشرح   كتاب واحد في التفسير كما سنذكره في طرائق التفسير فبالإمكان أن يخصص هذا   الكتاب لذلك.وكذلك من الكتب المختصرة في هذا الباب تفسير الجلالين، الجلال   المحلي والجلال السيوطي، وهذا الكتاب بدأه الجلال المحلي رحمه الله  فافتتحه  بتفسير سورة الكهف حتى أكمل القرآن، وفسر سورة الفاتحة، ووافاه  الأجل  المحتوم عندما أكمل تفسير الفاتحة، وقد أتقن سبكه فيدرج الكلمات في  أثناء  مواقعها ليتبين لك بها الإعراب وأوجه القراءات دون أن يفصلها عن  القرآن،  ولهذا كان بعض علمائنا يحفظه مع القرآن حفظا كما هو، يحفظ كلماته  مع القرآن  كما هي، له كلمات قليلة مختصرة، وأسلوبه رصين جداً، ومن العجيب  دقته في  التعبير ونباهة صاحبه وذكاؤه في تقدير المضمرات وتقدير الأفعال  التي ينصب  بها ونحو ذلك، فيقدرها بدقة بالغة، وقد أكمله الجلال السيوطي  رحمه الله  فافتتح تفسيره من بداية سورة البقرة حتى وصل سورة الكهف، وقد  وضع القبول  على هذا الكتاب فانتشر في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها، وكثرت الحواشي  عليه،  وأهمها على الإطلاق حاشية الشيخ سليمان الجمل الشافعي، المسماة  بالفتوحات  الإلهية.وهذا الكتاب تميز بجمعه لما يتعلق بإعراب القرآن، فقد  أتقنه إتقانا  عجيباً، وقد رجع للذين سبقوه في الإعراب فحصر أقوالهم  ونقحها، فجمع ما  ذكره أبو حيان في تفسيره وما ذكره أبو السعود في تفسيره،  وما ذكره كذلك  السمين الحلبي في إعرابه للقرآن، وما ذكره العكبري في إملاء  ما من به  الرحمن من إعراب القرآن، فجمع كل ما في هذه المراجع، فكان  مغنياً عن كتب  إعراب القرآن.كذلك من الكتب النافعة في هذا الباب كتب  المتأخرين ومن أهمها:  كتاب روح المعاني للألوسي رحمه الله فقد سلك فيه  طريقة بديعة في التفسير،  فيذكر الآثار الواردة في التفسير، ثم يذكر أوجه  الاستنباط على طريقة الرأي،  ثم يورد بعد ذلك ما يسميه بالتفسير الإشاري أي  ما يمكن أن يفهم من الآية  أو ترمز إليه بوجه من الوجوه، حتى لو كان ذلك  بأعداد الحروف أو نحو هذا،  وكتابه سلس العبارة، سهل الفهم، إلا أن التفسير  الإشاري فيه مزالق حين يجزم  الإنسان بأن هذا من تفسير القرآن أو من معنى  الآية أو نحو ذلك، ومثله كتاب  شيخه روح البيان فهو كذلك جامع لكثير من هذه  الأوجه.وكذلك من الكتب  النافعة في الرأي من كتب المتأخرين كتاب جمال  الدين القاسمي، وقد حاول  المؤلف كذلك التعبير فيه بلغة عصرية وأن يكون  دقيقاً في تنظيم معلوماته  وترتيبها، وهو مشهور بذلك فكتبه مشهورة بدقة  الاختيار والنقل، فكتابه قواعد  التحديث هو أهم كتب المتأخرين في مصطلح  الحديث بلا منازع، وإتقانه لتلخيص  التفسير جيد إلا أنه قد وقع في بعض ما  وقع فيه من سبقه من الأخطاء في تأويل  بعض الآيات ونحو ذلك.وكذلك من الكتب  النافعة من كتب المتأخرين كتاب الإمام  محمد الطاهر بن عاشور، فهو كتاب  حافل، وبالأخص فيما يتعلق بإعجاز القرآن  سواءً كان ذلك من ناحية التشريع،  أو من ناحية علم الاجتماع، أو من ناحية  البلاغة والتركيب، والمؤلف ضليع في  هذه الفنون كلها فقد كان مفتي تونس في  زمانه يلقب بشيخ الإسلام، وقد مهر  في الحديث والتفسير وعلوم اللغة وعلم  الاجتماع والفلسفة، واطلع على ثقافات  الأمم الأخرى؛ فلذلك كان كتابه من أهم  هذه الكتب على الإطلاق، وكتابه  اسمه (التحرير والتنوير).وكذلك من كتب  المتأخرين المهمة في هذا الباب  تفسير السعدي رحمه الله فقد لخص فيه ما ذكره  القرطبي، بالإضافة إلى كثير  من فوائد ابن القيم في كتبه الكثيرة، وأتى  بذلك على طريقة القرطبي،  فـالقرطبي رحمه الله يقول: قول الله تعالى، ويأتي  بآية ويقول: فيه كذا  وكذا مسألة، مثلاً يقول: فيه مائة وسبع مسائل، أو  سبعون مسألة، أو خمس  وثلاثون مسألة، ويأتي بتلك المسائل مرتبة، وهذه  الطريقة هي في الأصل لـابن  العربي وابن الفرس في كتابيهما (أحكام القرآن)  وسلكها القرطبي ثم تبعه  عليها السعدي، وعدد من المتأثرين بـالقرطبي رحمه  الله، وكتابه ملخص جيد  كذلك إلا أن أسلوبه ليس أسلوباً معاصراً، بل الذي  يقرأ فيه يستشعر أنه  يقرأ في لغة عصور قد مضت من السالفين، لكنه مع هذا  ملخص جيد خال من كثير  من العيوب السابقة.وكذلك من الكتب أضواء البيان للشيخ  محمد الأمين رحمه  الله ولم يقصد به أن يكون تفسيراً متكاملاً للقرآن،  وإنما قصد به أن يلم  بالآيات التي يفسر بعضها بعضاً، فأصل الكتاب كله تفسير  لآية واحدة من كتاب  الله وهي قول الله تعالى:  اللهُ نَزَّلَ أَحْسَنَ  الْحَدِيثِ كِتَابًا  مُتَشَابِهًا مَثَانِيَ تَقْشَعِرُّ مِنْهُ جُلُودُ  الَّذِينَ يَخْشَوْنَ  رَبَّهُمْ ثُمَّ تَلِينُ جُلُودُهُمْ وَقُلُوبُهُمْ  إِلَى ذِكْرِ اللهِ  [الزمر:23]؛ ففكرة الكتاب كلها تفسير لهذه الآية وحدها،  أراد أن يفسر هذه  الآية فجنح إلى أن يذكر كل موضع من القرآن يفسر موضعاً  آخر أو له به تعلق،  ولذلك لم يستوعب كل آيات القرآن، وما كان منها واضح  الدلالة تجاوزه، وقد  استطرد الشيخ في مواطن من الكتاب، ففي سورة الأعراف  استطرد في علم أصول  الفقه وإثبات القياس وما يتعلق بذلك، وفي تفسير سورة  الحج استطرد في أحكام  الحج وما يتعلق به، والترجيح بين المذاهب، حتى كان  تفسير آيات الحج من  كتابه منسكاً واسعاً، بل هو من أكبر المناسك التي عرفت  في زماننا هذا،  وأوسعها على الإطلاق، والشيخ كذلك متأثر بأسلوب القرطبي،  وإن كان الشيخ  يتعرض لكثير من المسائل العصرية، كالقوانين الوضعية والحكم  بغير ما أنزل  الله، وكالعلاقات مع الدول الكافرة، العلاقات الدبلوماسية،  وكالقوانين  التي توقع عليها الدول الإسلامية من باب الإكراه، كقوانين الأمم  المتحدة  وغير ذلك، وتعرض كذلك لكثير مما يعرض للمسلمين في زماننا هذا من  الأوضاع  الحرجة كتقاسم الدول، فالأصل أن يكون خليفة المسلمين واحداً، وألا  يكونوا  دولاً، الأصل أن يكونوا دولة واحدة، ويترتب على ذلك أحكام، تعرض  الشيخ  لبعض هذه المسائل وأجاد فيها، وقد بحث في كثير من الأمور بحثاً  علمياً  دقيقاً، ومع هذا فإن كثيراً من الناس قد لا يستفيدون من بحثه، لأن  أسلوب  الشيخ أسلوب علمي، والذي يريد أن يفهمه لابد أن يكون متنوع  المعلومات،  فالشيخ يبحث في دقائق التفسير، وفي علم أصول الفقه، وفي علم  الفقه، وفي  علم الجدل، وفي غير ذلك من أنواع العلوم.كذلك من الكتب النافعة  في هذا  الباب كتاب (في ظلال القرآن) لـسيد قطب رحمه الله وهذا الكتاب كذلك  لم يرد  مؤلفه أن يجعله تفسيراً كاملاً للقرآن وإنما أراد أن يبين الوجهة  الفكرية  والثقافة الإسلامية البارزة من خلال القرآن لينشأ عليها الجيل  وليتربى  عليها، ولهذا فقد أبدع في المقدمات التي يضعها للسور، فكل سورة يضع  لها  مقدمة يذكر فيها الموضوع الذي ركزت عليه السورة، والمواضيع الجانبية  التي  تناولتها والعلاقة بين هذه المواضيع، فيجعل السورة وحدة متكاملة بين  يديك،  ولهذا فإن كثيراً من أهل العلم قال: إذا أردت درساً في التفسير فابدأ  من  مقدمة الظلال، المقدمة التي يضعها في السورة، ثم راجع ما شئت من كتب   التفسير بعد ذلك في تفسير الآيات، ومع هذا فإن المؤلف رحمه الله قد ألف   أكثره في السجن، ولما خرج راجعه إلى سورة الحديد، وقتل عند بلوغه في   المراجعة قول الله تعالى:  اعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا   لَعِبٌ وَلَهْوٌ وَزِينَةٌ وَتَفَاخُرٌ بَيْنَكُمْ وَتَكَاثُرٌ فِي   الأَمْوَالِ وَالأَوْلادِ كَمَثَلِ غَيْثٍ أَعْجَبَ الْكُفَّارَ نَبَاتُهُ   ثُمَّ يَهِيجُ فَتَرَاهُ مُصْفَرًّا ثُمَّ يَكُونُ حُطَامًا وَفِي   الآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ مِنَ اللهِ وَرِضْوَانٌ وَمَا   الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا إِلَّا مَتَاعُ الْغُرُورِ [الحديد:20]،  سَابِقُوا   إِلَى مَغْفِرَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَجَنَّةٍ عَرْضُهَا كَعَرْضِ السَّمَاءِ   وَالأَرْضِ أُعِدَّتْ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِاللهِ وَرُسُلِهِ   [الحديد:21].وكذلك من الكتب النافعة في هذا الباب تفسير المنار للشيخ محمد   رشيد رضا رحمة الله عليه، وهذا الكتاب يبدو فيه تنوع المعارف والاجتهادات   لدى الرجل فقد بدأه في البداية على طريقته الأولى التي كان عليها أيام كان   مع شيخه محمد عبده وبذلك يظهر في الأجزاء الأولى من الكتاب عقلانية الرجل   وفلسفته، بل إنه كثيراً ما يُأول كثيراً من الأمور الغيبية ويحملها على   أمور معنوية فقط، ثم رجع عن هذا المذهب بالكلية، واعتنى بدراسة الحديث   وتخريجه والحكم عليه، وكان صاحب مدرسة بارزة في هذا الباب، تأثر بها عدد   كبير من الناس كالشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمة الله عليه وكالإمام حسن البنا رحمة   الله عليه فقد تأثر بـمحمد رشيد رضا في هذه المدرسة، مدرسة الرجوع إلى   الحديث، وهذه المدرسة هي التي اشتهرت فيما بعد بمدرسة التخريج، وأثرت في   الشام وفي مصر ثم انتشرت في البلدان الأخرى، والشيخ هو منشئ هذه المدرسة   رحمة الله عليه، وقد بلغ في التفسير قول الله تعالى في سورة يوسف:  رَبِّ   قَدْ آتَيْتَنِي مِنَ المُلْكِ وَعَلَّمْتَنِي مِنْ تَأْوِيلِ الأَحَادِيثِ   فَاطِرَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ أَنْتَ وَلِيِّي فِي الدُّنْيَا   وَالآخِرَةِ تَوَفَّنِي مُسْلِمًا وَأَلْحِقْنِي بِالصَّالِحِينَ   [يوسف:101]، فكتب تفسير هذه الآية بعد صلاة العصر، وتوقف ومات في حادث سير   في صبيحة اليوم الذي يليه، رحمة الله عليه، ومع هذا فهذا القدر الذي كتبه   في التفسير فيه كثير من الأبحاث المعاصرة، والرد على شبهات المستشرقين   والعلمانيين، والمدارس المختلفة، وتعرض لكثير من النوازل والمستجدات التي   حصلت في زمانه، فهو مرجع في هذا الباب، وعنايته بما يتجدد من الأمور واضحة،   وأسلوبه كذلك أسلوب عصري سلس، فإذا راجع الإنسان كتب هذه المدرسة تبين   بجلاء أن الفكرة التي تدور على ألسنة كثير من الناس بذم مدرسة الرأي،   وتمجيد مدرسة الأثر في التفسير فكرة غير صحيحة، فليس المقصود بمدرسة الأثر   أنها المدرسة التي لا تأتي بشيء من الرأي وإنما تأتي فقط بالأحاديث، بل   أكثر ما ينقله الذين ذكرناهم من مدرسة الأثر كله آراء عن بعض الصحابة أو   بعض التابعين، والمرفوع من ذلك إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شيء يسير جداً   لا يمثل إلا واحداً في المائة أو أقل، وما عدا ذلك كله آراء لكنها آراء   مروية عن بعض الصحابة أو التابعين أو من دونهم، فإذاً ما هي إلا رأي، لكنه   رأي لأولئك السلف السابقين، وكذلك مدرسة الرأي ليست كما يتصورها كثير من   الناس أنها من الرأي المذموم، والقول على الله بغير علم، أو القول في كتابه   بما يخالف ما قال به رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم كما يتوهمه كثير من الناس،   بل المقصود أن المؤلف فيها لا ينطلق من قناعات من سبقه، بل ينطلق من   قناعاته هو، فيؤلف على أساس فهمه وما توصل إليه وعلى أساس اختياره في   التفسير.                                                                

* مدرسة التخصص                                                                                             * 


                              المدرسة الثالثة: المدرسة التخصصية في تفسير  كتاب الله، وهي  التي تعتني بتفسير آيات مخصوصة كآيات الأحكام مثلاً أو  آيات السلوك أو نحو  ذلك، وهذه المدرسة من مشاهير المؤلفين فيها البيهقي  رحمه الله فقد جمع  أحكام القرآن للشافعي، وهو كتاب مطبوع، جمع فيه الآيات  التي نزع بها  الشافعي واستدل بها وبين أوجه استدلاله بها، ثم بعده الإمام  الجصاص الحنفي،  فقد ألف كتابه (أحكام القرآن) وأورد فيه كثيراً من المسائل  الفقهية التي  مرجعها الاستنباط من آيات الأحكام من كتاب الله، وكثيراً ما  ينتصر للمذهب  الحنفي عندما يبين مأخذه من القرآن، ومع ذلك فهو متحرر إلى  حد كبير، بل إنه  يخالف الحنفية في بعض المسائل مخالفة صريحة، كمسألة  الخروج على الحكام  ونحوها من المسائل التي تعرض لها؛ فإنه كان يرى أن لا  إجماع في المسألة وأن  ركون المتأخرين إلى عدم الخروج على حكام الجور إنما  هو من باب الذلة  والمسكنة والاستضعاف وأن الأدلة تدل على خلافه، وأطال  النفس في هذا الباب  وذكر أن هدي الصحابة خير من هدي الفقهاء، وقد خرج  الصحابة والتابعون وذكر  كثيراً من السلف الذين خرجوا في الحكم بغير ما  أنزل الله.وكذلك ابن الفرس  المالكي الأندلسي، فقد ألف أحكام القرآن على  هذه الطريقة، ولكن كتابه لم  يطبع حسب علمي إلى الآن وهو موجود مخطوط،  وكذلك ابن العربي أبو بكر القاضي،  فقد ألف كتابه أحكام القرآن، وحاول فيه  حصر الاستنباط، من كتاب الله دون  التحيز لمذهب محدد، لكنه كان سليط  اللسان، شديداً على خصومه، فكثيراً ما  يتهكم بالأئمة، فيقول مثلاً قال:  الشافعي وهو عند أصحابه سحبان وائل،  ويقول: قال مالك: ولم يبلغنا فيها  شيء، قلت: فماذا؟ فيتهكم بالأئمة، وذلك  لسلاطة لسانه وقوة أسلوبه، وكثيراً  ما يأتي بمسألة ينقل فيها كلام من سبقه  من العلماء ثم يقول: بالله الذي  لا إله إلا هو لقد زلت أقدام العلماء في  هذه المسألة، ومع ذلك فالرجل  مؤتىً له في تلخيص العلم، عندما بلغ تفسير قول  الله تعالى:  وَأَحَلَّ  اللهُ الْبَيْعَ وَحَرَّمَ الرِّبَا [البقرة:275]  قال: البيوع التي نهى  عنها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثمانية وخمسون  بيعاً وحصرها بالترتيب،  وهذه دقة نادرة، حيث يحصر كل الأحاديث الواردة في  الباب ويلخصها لك في نصف  صفحة، ومع ذلك فمن المؤسف أن الكتاب لم يطبع حتى  الآن طبعة صحيحة،  فالطبعات الموجودة المنتشرة لا تمثل شيئاً من الكتاب، بل  كثيراً ما يقول:  قول الله تعالى كذا فيه خمس مسائل أصولية، وثلاث فقهية،  وأربع مسائل  عقدية، فإذا رجعت أنت إلى المسائل وجدت أربعا فقهية، وثلاثاً  أصولية،  واثنتين عقديتين وهكذا، فلا تجد المسائل منضبطة مع العد الذي ذكره،  وهذا  يبين لك أنه حصل فيه سقط كثير، وحذف منه كثير من المباحث المهمة،  وكان ابن  العربي رحمه الله في المجال السياسي توفيقياً، يسعى للتوفيق بين  طوائف  الأمة المختلفة، ولهذا كان يرد التهم التي يوجهها المؤرخون في أيام  دولة  بني العباس إلى بني أمية، وكان يرى أن كثيراً منها لا يصح من ناحية   الإسناد وهو كذلك منكر من ناحية العقل، ولهذا ألف كتابه (العواصم من   القواصم) بدأ فيه أولا بالصحابة رضوان الله عليهم وكل التهم السياسية   الموجهة إليهم، وكل ما يثار بينهم، إما أن ينفيه ويقول لا يصح هذا ويدرسه   من ناحية الإسناد ويحكم عليه بالضعف أو الوضع، وإما أن يثبته ثم يجد له   مخرجاً شرعياً، ووجهاً واضحاً من أوجه الاجتهاد، ثم بعد ذلك عدل إلى خلفاء   بني أمية وخلفاء بني العباس، فرأى أن التاريخ الإسلامي مشوه وأن كل دولة   يكتب مؤرخوها على حسب هوى ملوكها، وعموماً فكتابه هذا من الكتب التي لا   يستغنى عنها في مجال تفسير آيات الأحكام.ومن أهم الكتب المختصة في آيات   الأحكام كتاب السيوطي (الإكليل في استنباطات التنزيل) وهو كتاب صغير الحجم   كثير العلم غزير الفائدة، أوراقه قليلة، حيث جمع فيه ما يستنبط من هذه   الآيات التي هي آيات الأحكام خمسمائة آية أورد ما يستنبط منها دون أن يرجح   في ذلك مذهباً من المذاهب بأسلوب مختصر دقيق؛ ولهذا فإن بعض أهل العلم   يمتحنون طلابهم في الاستنباط من هذا الكتاب، عندما يذكر مثلاً الكثير من   المسائل المستنبطة من الآية الواحدة يقال: بين وجه الاستنباط في هذه   المسألة؟ وهكذا على طريقة الامتحان.ومن الكتب (دقائق التفسير) المنسوبة   لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، فهي دقائق في بعض آيات القرآن، ولم تكن تفسيراً   كاملاً، ومثل ذلك الكتاب المنسوب إليه المطبوع تحت عنوان التفسير الكبير   لـابن تيمية، فليس هو تفسيراً مقصوداً لكل القرآن وإنما هو دقائق استنباط   الشيخ من الآيات، ومثل ذلك الكتاب المطبوع تحت عنوان (التفسير القيم لـابن   القيم) إنما هو من باب كلامه في آيات مختلفة بأوجه الاستنباط العجيبة،   فـابن القيم رحمه الله كثيراً ما يستنبط من آية واحدة كثيراً من الفوائد،   وظهر ذلك في كثير من كتبه ولهذا فكتابه (مدارج السالكين بين مقامي إياك   نعبد وإياك نستعين) مع أنه تلخيص لكتاب الهروي، لكنه جعله تفسيراً فقط   لمنازل إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين.فهذه المدارس الثلاث إذا كان الإنسان يريد   أن يكون مفسراً لا بد أن يختار من كتبها ما يناسبه من المراجع فيرجع إليه   في الموضوع الذي سيحضر فيه درساً وإذا استطاع الرجوع إلى هذه الكتب كلها   فبها ونعمت، والكتب التي سميناها هي مختارات فقط ولا تمثل كتب التفسير كلها   ولا أغلبها بل هي مختارات، وقد كان بعض أهل العلم إذا أراد أن يفسر رجع   إلى ثلاثين مفسراً، فيجمع الأقوال في ذهنه، ومن رجع إليها استطاع أن يثبت   المعلومات لديه، وأن يكون ما سيقدمه في الدرس بعض ما لديه فقط كما بينا في   القواعد السابقة. وهذا النوع إذا أراد فيه الإنسان درسا متسلسلاً فإما أن   يلتزم كتابا معيناً يقرأ عليه ويشرحه بما قرأ في الكتب الأخرى، وينبغي له   حينئذ أن يعلم أن القرآن لم تنته معانيه عند الحد الذي بلغه أهل التفسير   به، بل لابد أن يبحث هو عن أوجه الاستنباط الجديدة، وعما يتعلق بواقعه، وأن   يجتهد في ذلك، ولعلنا نذكر أمثلة إن شاء الله تعالى حيث نختار بعض الآيات   مما كان هو مقرراً ونتناولها من أوجه متعددة، نذكر منها ما يتصل بواقعنا   وما نعيشه.أما إذا كان الإنسان لا يتقيد بكتاب واحد بل يفسر من تلقاء نفسه   فهذا مستوىً عال راق يحتاج فيه الإنسان إلى صفاء ذهن وجودة حفظ، وإتقان   لتسلسل المعلومات، ولذلك لا ينبغي أن يقدم عليه إلا من هو أهل لذلك، كما   قال أبو العلاء المعري:أرى العنقاء تكبر أن تصادافعاند من تطيق له   عنادافالذي ينطلق في التفسير من خلفيته العلمية دون الارتباط بكتاب معين   لابد أن يكون أعد لذلك العدة، هذا هو الوجه الأول فيما يتعلق بتحضير درس في   التفسير.                                                                 

* طريقة الدرس الموضوعي                                                                                             * 


                              الحالة الثانية: ما يتعلق باختيار موضوعات  من كتاب الله  تعالى والاستنباط منها، وهذا الوجه ينبغي فيه جمع النظائر  والعناية بها،  ولا يمكن أن يتم ذلك إلا لمن درس علوم القرآن، فالدارس  لعلوم القرآن يعرف  النظائر في القرآن وأوجه التقابل فيها والتقارب، فإن  أهل علوم القرآن لم  يتركوا وجهاً مما يتعلق بالقرآن إلا وألفوا فيه  وخدموه، كل شيء في القرآن  معدود، حروف القرآن معدودة، نقاط القرآن معدودة،  والمصحف ما فيه من النقاط  معدود، مليون وخمسة وعشرون ألفاً وثلاثون نقطة،  هي ما في القرآن من النقاط،  ومثل ذلك ما فيه من الفواصل، وما فيه مما  يتعلق بالمواضيع المحددة مثلاً  ما يتعلق بالبعث بعد الموت جاء فيه سبع  مائة وسبعة وستون آية في القرآن، في  إثبات البعث بعد الموت فقط، وهكذا،  فالذي يريد هذا النوع من التفسير عليه  أن يرجع إلى كتب علوم القرآن حتى  يعرف النظائر والأشباه، وإذا انطلق من هذه  الخلفية استطاع حينئذ أن يحصل  هذه المعلومات في ذهنه، ويستطيع تفسير بعض  القرآن ببعض، وحينئذ لن يركز  على معاني الألفاظ وأوجه القراءات ونحو ذلك  كما يركز عليه المفسر في  الطريقة الأولى وإنما يركز على المعاني التي يريد  إبرازها، كالذي يريد  إبراز معنى التضحية في سبيل الله مثلاً في القرآن  فيختار لذلك الآيات التي  ورد فيها هذا مثل قول الله تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَا  لَكُمْ إِذَا قِيلَ لَكُمُ انفِرُوا فِي سَبِيلِ  اللهِ اثَّاقَلْتُمْ  إِلَى الأَرْضِ أَرَضِيتُمْ بِالْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا  مِنَ الآخِرَةِ فَمَا  مَتَاعُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا فِي الآخِرَةِ إِلَّا  قَلِيلٌ  *  إِلَّا  تَنفِرُوا يُعَذِّبْكُمْ عَذَابًا أَلِيمًا  وَيَسْتَبْدِلْ قَوْمًا  غَيْرَكُمْ وَلا تَضُرُّوهُ شَيْئًا وَاللهُ عَلَى  كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ  *   إِلَّا تَنصُرُوهُ فَقَدْ نَصَرَهُ اللهُ إِذْ  أَخْرَجَهُ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا ثَانِيَ اثْنَيْنِ إِذْ هُمَا فِي الْغَارِ  إِذْ يَقُولُ  لِصَاحِبِهِ لا تَحْزَنْ إِنَّ اللهَ مَعَنَا فَأَنزَلَ اللهُ  سَكِينَتَهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَأَيَّدَهُ بِجُنُودٍ لَمْ تَرَوْهَا وَجَعَلَ  كَلِمَةَ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا السُّفْلَى وَكَلِمَةُ اللهِ هِيَ الْعُلْيَا  وَاللهُ  عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ  *  انفِرُوا خِفَافًا وَثِقَالًا وَجَاهِدُوا   بِأَمْوَالِكُمْ وَأَنفُسِكُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللهِ ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ   إِنْ كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ [التوبة:38-41]، وقوله تعالى:  هَاأَنْتُمْ   هَؤُلاءِ تُدْعَوْنَ لِتُنفِقُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللهِ فَمِنْكُمْ مَنْ   يَبْخَلُ وَمَنْ يَبْخَلْ فَإِنَّمَا يَبْخَلُ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ وَاللهُ   الْغَنِيُّ وَأَنْتُمُ الْفُقَرَاءُ وَإِنْ تَتَوَلَّوْا يَسْتَبْدِلْ   قَوْمًا غَيْرَكُمْ ثُمَّ لا يَكُونُوا أَمْثَالَكُمْ [محمد:38]، وقوله   تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا هَلْ أَدُلُّكُمْ عَلَى تِجَارَةٍ   تُنجِيكُمْ مِنْ عَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ  *  تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللهِ وَرَسُولِهِ   وَتُجَاهِدُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللهِ بِأَمْوَالِكُمْ وَأَنفُسِكُمْ ذَلِكُمْ   خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ  *  يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ   وَيُدْخِلْكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ وَمَسَاكِنَ   طَيِّبَةً فِي جَنَّاتِ عَدْنٍ ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ  *    وَأُخْرَى  تُحِبُّونَهَا نَصْرٌ مِنَ اللهِ وَفَتْحٌ قَرِيبٌ وَبَشِّرِ   المُؤْمِنِينَ [الصف:10-13]، فيجمع المقدم للدرس هذه الآيات، ويستنبط منها   ويجعل لها محوراً تدور عليه مثل محور الترغيب ومحور الترهيب مثلاً، أو   أنواع الحوافز التي أتى الله بها في كتابه للحفز على التضحية والبذل في   سبيله.ثم محور آخر وهو أنواع البذل المطلوبة، البذل من البدن، البذل من   الوقت، البذل من الجاه، البذل من المال، البذل من العلم.. إلى آخره،   ويستنبطها من مجموع هذه الآيات، وحينئذ لا يبالي بدلالات الألفاظ، ولا   بأوجه القراءات، ولا بما يتعلق بذلك مما يعتني به المفسر في الطريقة   الأولى، وهذه الطرية تشبه ما نسميه اليوم بالمحاضرات العامة، وإن كانت هي   وجهاً من أوجه دروس التفسير، وهو تقريباً ما يسمى بالتفسير الموضوعي، أو   تشبه التفسير الموضوعي إلا أن التفسير الموضوعي فيه مع ذلك تعرض للجوانب   السابقة.وعموماً سواءً اخترت الطريقة الأولى أو الطريقة الثانية عليك أن   تحاول الإبداع وألا تكون من المتحجرين الذين يتقيدون باجترار آراء من   سبقهم، وأن تحاول أن تأتي بجديد، وأن تتعرض لنفحات الله فأنت تريد خدمة   كتابه العظيم، والله سبحانه وتعالى خص كثيراً من الذين خدموا كتابه بكثير   من الفتوحات التي لم ينلها من قبلهم، فلتتعرض لذلك بإنابة وإخلاص وخشوع   واحترام لما تقرأه وتفسره من كتاب الله سبحانه وتعالى فلعل الله يفتح لك   بما لم يفتح به على من سبقك، ولتتذكر أن الفهم في كتاب الله تعالى كما   ذكرنا من قبل نعمة ينعم الله بها على من شاء من عباده، ولا تختص بإنسان ولا   بزمان، لهذا قال أحد العلماء:وقسمة الحظوظ فيها يدخلفهم  المسائل  التي    تنعقلفيحرم الذكي من فهم الجليإن لم يكن من حظه في الأزلالقضية حظوظ   مقسومة، ولهذا فاستنباط علي رضي الله عنه لأقل مدة الحمل من الجمع بين قوله   تعالى:  وَحَمْلُهُ وَفِصَالُهُ ثَلاثُونَ شَهْرًا [الأحقاف:15]، وقوله   تعالى:  وَفِصَالُهُ فِي عَامَيْنِ [لقمان:14] وجه دقيق جداً اختصه الله   به، فإن قوله تعالى:  وَحَمْلُهُ وَفِصَالُهُ ثَلاثُونَ شَهْرًا   [الأحقاف:15]، جعلت مدة الرضاع ومدة الحمل محصورة في ثلاثين شهراً، وقوله   تعالى:  وَفِصَالُهُ فِي عَامَيْنِ [لقمان:14] جعلت الرضاع في سنتين، فبقي   من ثلاثين شهراً ستة أشهر هي أقل الحمل، ومثل ذلك استنباط مالك رحمه الله   جواز إصباح الصائم جنباً من قول الله تعالى:  فَالآنَ بَاشِرُوهُنَّ   وَابْتَغُوا مَا كَتَبَ اللهُ لَكُمْ وَكُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا حَتَّى   يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمُ الْخَيْطُ الأَبْيَضُ مِنَ الْخَيْطِ الأَسْوَدِ مِنَ   الْفَجْرِ ثُمَّ أَتِمُّوا الصِّيَامَ إِلَى اللَّيْلِ [البقرة:187] قال:   لم يترك الله وقتاً للاغتسال، قال: (فالآن باشروهن) ولم يحد ذلك إلا بقوله:    حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمُ الْخَيْطُ الأَبْيَضُ مِنَ الْخَيْطِ   الأَسْوَدِ مِنَ الْفَجْرِ [البقرة:187]، فلم يترك وقتاً للاغتسال فدل هذا   على جواز إصباح الإنسان جنباً، وهذا استيعاب عجيب وفهم دقيق في هذه   الآيات.كذلك إذا أراد الإنسان أن يفسر عليه أن يراعي مستويات الحضور الذين   يحضرون عنده، فلا ينبغي للذي يشتغل بالتفسير العام على الطريقة الأولى من   الطريقتين اللتين ذكرنا أن يجعل ذلك درساً عاماً يحضره عوام الناس  وبلداؤهم  وجهالهم لأنه بذلك سيفتنهم، فيسمعهم كثيراً مما يحدث لديهم شبهات  لا  يستطيعون ردها، إنما يحسن بالعوام الطريقة الثانية، التي هي طريقة  محاضرة  عامة يورد فيها الإنسان شواهد متعددة من القرآن على معنىً من  المعاني، أو  قاعدة من القواعد الشرعية المسلمة، ويستنبط لذلك أوجهاً  تطبيقية من واقعه  الذي هو فيه يسهل على العوام إدراكها، أما ما يتعلق بجمع  النصوص التي  ظاهرها التعارض، وكذلك الجمع بين أوجه القراءات ونحو هذا  فهذا من الدقائق  التي لا يدركها العوام ولا ينبغي تحديثهم بها، ( وما أنت  بمحدث قوما حديثاً  لا تبلغه عقولهم إلا كان فتنة عليهم )، وقال علي رضي  الله عنه: (حدثوا  الناس بما يفهمون، أتحبون أن يكذب الله ورسوله؟).هذا أهم  شيء فيما يتعلق  بتحضير درس في التفسير، وإذا أراد الإنسان تطبيق ذلك كأن  يكلف بدرس منهجي  لمجموعة محددة عليه أن ينظر إلى مدى استيعابها وإلى مدى  الوقت الذي يريد أن  يقدم فيه الدرس، فإن كان الدرس مفتوح الوقت متسع الوقت  فحينئذ بالإمكان أن  يرجع إلى مراجع كثيرة وأن يكثر النقول والاستشهادات  وأن يستطرد في  المجالات العلمية المفيدة، وإذا كان الوقت محدوداً غير قابل  للتمديد فحينئذ  عليه أن يقتصر على الأهم، وأن يستوعب هو ما يمكن أن يعرض  من الأسئلة فإذا  سئل عن شيء كان الجواب حاضراً في ذهنه لأنه قد توسع في  الدراسة وقرأ أكثر  مما كتب.وفي الترتيب على الذي يفسر الآية أن يبدأ أولا  بضبط ألفاظها سواء  كان ذلك على مقتضى قراءة واحدة أو قراءات، وبعد ذلك  يبين دلالات مفرداتها،  ثم يبين إعرابها، ثم يبين معناها جملة، ثم يبين بعد  هذا ما يتعلق بها من  الآثار، سواءً كان ذلك في أسباب النزول أو مكان  النزول المكي والمدني أو  نحو ذلك، ثم يورد في الأخير ما يستنبط منها من  الأحكام، وتنزيلها على واقع  الناس الذي يعيشونه، وينبغي للذي يكتب في  التفسير أو يقدم فيه درساً أن  يتقيد بآداب التفسير، فكثير من المصطلحات  يمكن أن تطلق في غير تفسير  القرآن، فمثلاً إذا أردت إعراب بيت من الشعر  بالإمكان أن تقول: (من) هنا  زائدة أو (لا) زائدة، أو نحو هذا وإذا أردت  التفسير فينبغي أن تتحرز من مثل  هذه الألفاظ الاصطلاحية التي فيها نقص أدب  مع القرآن، ولهذا يقول  المفسرون: (من) صلة أو (لا) صلة،  لا أُقْسِمُ  بِهَذَا الْبَلَدِ  [البلد:1]، يقولون (لا) صلة ثم استأنف بقوله: (أقسم  بهذا البلد) أو هي نفي  لمحذوف وهكذا، ومثل ذلك تقدير المحذوف فعلى الإنسان  أن لا يجزم بلفظ واحد  في الجملة، إنما يبين المعنى كقول الله تعالى:  ق  وَالْقُرْآنِ المَجِيدِ  [ق:1] فأين المقسم عليه؟ المقسم عليه محذوف لا  محالة لكن ما هو؟ يمكن أن  تقول: (لتبعثن) أو هو إثبات البعث لأن كل ما جاء  بعده يصب في هذا السياق  والسورة جاءت لذلك، ولهذا قال بعده مباشرة:  بَلْ  عَجِبُوا أَنْ جَاءَهُمْ  مُنْذِرٌ مِنْهُمْ فَقَالَ الْكَافِرُونَ هَذَا  شَيْءٌ عَجِيبٌ  *  أَئِذَا  مِتْنَا وَكُنَّا تُرَابًا ذَلِكَ رَجْعٌ  بَعِيدٌ  *  قَدْ عَلِمْنَا مَا  تَنْقُصُ الأَرْضُ مِنْهُمْ وَعِنْدَنَا  كِتَابٌ حَفِيظٌ [ق:2-4]؛ فهذا كله  لإثبات البعث بعد الموت فعلم أن  المحذوف هنا هو إثبات البعث، لكن لا ينبغي  أن تجزم بلفظ واحد تقول المقسم  عليه هو إثبات البعث عموماً فيمكن أن يقدر  ذلك بقوله: ( لتبعثن) لأن هذا  اللفظ جاء في آية أخرى  لَتُبْعَثُنَّ ثُمَّ  لَتُنَبَّؤُنَّ بِمَا  عَمِلْتُمْ [التغابن:7].كذلك على الإنسان الذي يكتب  في هذا الزمان في  تفسير القرآن أن ينظم ذلك بطريقة منهجية، وألا يستهويه  كلام السابقين،  فكثير من الناس إذا درس في مدرسة تأثر بأسلوب تلك المدرسة،  وينبغي للإنسان  ألا يكون إمعة حتى في اتباع أهل العلم في تعبيراتهم وفي  ألفاظهم، بل عليه  أن يكون ذا أسلوب يتميز هو به وأن يكون ذلك الأسلوب  واضحاً يفهمه الناس  وألا يكون من المتقعرين، فقد ذم رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم المتقعرين  المتفيهقين في الكلام، والله تعالى يقول لرسوله صلى  الله عليه وسلم:   وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ المُتَكَلِّفِين  َ [ص:86]، يأمره بأن  يقول ذلك عن نفسه،  فقد ذم التكلف عموماً، وعلى هذا فعلى الإنسان إذا كتب  لأهل زمان أن يكتب  بما يتناسب مع واقعه.ومن الذين سلكوا هذا المنهج  الترتيبي من المعاصرين  المراغي رحمه الله؛ فإنه بتفسيره أتى به على طريقة  مدرسية منهجية فيذكر  المقطع ثم يذكر بعده تفسير المفردات وأسباب النزول ثم  يذكر المعنى  الإجمالي وما يستنبط من الآيات، وكذلك سلك بعضه الصابوني، إلا  أن الصابوني  أراد تلخيص كتب سابقة فلذلك عباراته ليست عبارات معاصرة إنما  هي عبارات  منقولة عن من سبق ولذلك كتبه تلخيصات لكلام السابقين ويحذف  كثيراً مما لا  يتناسب مع هذا الوقت أو مما فيه إسهاب أو تطويل ويلخص زبدة  المقصود من  التفسير الذي يريد تلخيصه. أما تفسير الشيخ سعيد حوى رحمه الله  المسمى  بـ(الأساس في التفسير) فلا شك أن أسلوب الشيخ فيه متميز بين لكنه  ركز على  جهة التأثير الروحي في القرآن والتربية فيه؛ وبهذا فيمكن أن لا يعد   تفسيراً كاملاً من كل الأوجه وإنما يركز على أمثال القرآن ومواعظه ورقائقه   ونحو هذا.                                                                                            


*الأسئلة                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
          ‏                              
                                                          الاستنباطات في  القرآن                                                                                               
*
                              السؤال: [هل يشترط للاستنباطات الاطلاع على  كتب  السابقين؟]الجواب: بالنسبة للاستنباطات لا يشترط فيها أن يكون الإنسان  قد  اطلع عليها من غيره بل هذا لا يسمى استنباطاً إنما الاستنباط هو ما  أعمل  الإنسان فيه ذهنه حتى يستخرجه من دلالة القرآن، ويجوز للإنسان أن  يفعل ذلك  وليس هذا من القول على الله بغير علم بل قد أمر الله بتدبر  القرآن بقوله:   أَفَلا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ أَمْ عَلَى قُلُوبٍ  أَقْفَالُهَا  [محمد:24]، وفي قوله:  كِتَابٌ أَنزَلْنَاهُ إِلَيْكَ  مُبَارَكٌ  لِيَدَّبَّرُوا آيَاتِهِ وَلِيَتَذَكَّرَ أُوْلُوا الأَلْبَابِ  [ص:29]،  وقال تعالى:  فَاعْتَبِرُوا يَا أُولِي الأَبْصَارِ [الحشر:2] وحض  على  التدبر في كتابه ولا يمكن أن يتعارض هذا مع قوله:  قُلْ إِنَّمَا  حَرَّمَ  رَبِّيَ الْفَوَاحِشَ مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَمَا بَطَنَ وَالإِثْمَ   وَالْبَغْيَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَأَنْ تُشْرِكُوا بِاللهِ مَا لَمْ   يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللهِ مَا لا   تَعْلَمُونَ [الأعراف:33]، ولا مع قوله:  وَلا تَقْفُ مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ   عِلْمٌ إِنَّ السَّمْعَ وَالْبَصَرَ وَالْفُؤَادَ كُلُّ أُوْلَئِكَ كَانَ   عَنْهُ مَسْئُولًا [الإسراء:36]؛ لأن الاستنباط إعمال الذهن في تدبر آيات   القرآن وما تدل عليه، وقد ذكرنا أن دلالاتها لا يمكن أن تكون محصورة على   زمان وإلا لانتهى الإعجاز منها. أما ما لا يعلمه الإنسان فالقول فيه على   الله بغير علم من أعظم الذنوب وأشدها والوعيد الوارد فيه شديد جداً كتحرج   أبي بكر رضي الله عنه من تفسير (الأب) في قوله:  وَفَاكِهَةً وَأَبًّا   [عبس:31]؛ لأنها ليست من لغته ولم يكن يعرف معناها فلذلك ما لا يعرف   الإنسان معناه لا يحل له أن يتجاسر عليه ولا أن يتجرأ عليه.                                                                 
* كتاب في ظلال القرآن                                                                                              
*

                              السؤال: [الأخطاء في كتاب في ظلال  القرآن]الجواب: بالنسبة  لكتاب في ظلال القرآن مثل غيره من كتب التفسير كما  ذكرنا، لا تسلم من خطأ،  والذي لا خطأ فيه هو القرآن فقط أما ما سواه من  الكتب فلابد أن يكون فيه  أخطاء ولذلك فإن البويطي رحمه الله قال: (ناولني  الشافعي كتابه فقال: خذ  هذا الكتاب على خطأ كثير فيه قلت: يا أبا عبد الله  أصلحه لنا قال: كيف وقد  قال الله تعالى:  وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ  غَيْرِ اللهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ  اخْتِلافًا كَثِيرًا [النساء:82] أبى الله  العصمة إلا لكتابه) فكتاب الله  وحده هو المعصوم أما ما سواه من الكتب  فلابد أن تبقى فيها أخطاء لقول الله:   وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ  اللهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلافًا  كَثِيرًا [النساء:82]، ومع هذا يكفي  الكتاب أن يكون نفعه أكثر من ضرره وأن  يكون صوابه أكثر من خطأه؛ فهذا كاف  ولذلك يقول الحكماء:        إذا كنت في  كل الأمور معاتباصديقك لم تلق الذي  لا تعاتبه        ومن ذا الذي ترضى  سجاياه كلهاكفى المرء نبلا أن تعد  معايبهويقول النابغة:      ولست بمستبق  أخاً لا تلمهعلى شعث أي الرجال  المهذبوبالنسبة لأخطاء الكتاب قليلة جداً  إذا ما قورنت بما فيه من النفع  وأوجه الاستنباط الواضحة والصواب الكثير،  وأكثرها تبع فيه سيد رحمه الله  بعض السابقين له من المفسرين وكثير منها قد  رجع عنه وأصلحه كما ذكرنا فقد  أصلح الكتاب إلى سورة الحديد، أما ما بعد  سورة الحديد فقد بقي فيه بعض  الأخطاء لأنه لم يصلحها هو توفي قبل إصلاحها  ولم يصلحها أحد، لم ينبر لها  أحد على أن يصلحها على الطريقة التي فعل هو؛  ولذلك ما بعد سورة الحديد فيه  بعض الأحيان تأويل بعض الصفات أو نحو ذلك من  الألفاظ الموهمة التي ينقلها  عن غيره من المفسرين.بالنسب   للذين وقعوا في  مخاطرات في مجال الإعجاز  إنما هم الذين جزموا بمعان غير معروفة في لغة  العرب وجزموا بدلالة الآية  عليها ومن هؤلاء رفاعة الطهطاوي في تفسيره  "الجواهر" ومثل ذلك الغماري في  "إعجاز القرآن" فقد ذكرا كثيراً من الأمور  جزماً بأنها هي دلالة القرآن،  القرآن يدل عليها وهي من النظريات العلمية  التي في زماننا هذا بالإمكان أن  يشكك فيها أصلاً، وجزما أنها المقصود  بالآيات وهذا خطر وخطأ، لكن طريقة  الشيخ عبد المجيد الزنداني مخالفة لهذه  فلا يجزم أولاً بالطريقة العلمية  وإنما يقول: إن هذه الآية أو الحديث يلمح  إلى كذا أو يمكن أن يفهم منه كذا  وقد جربنا ذلك فنجح وبالإمكان أن تلاحظوا  التجربة ويظهر التجربة للناس أو  يذكر المراجع العلمية المثبتة له، ويذكر أن  أصل الفكرة أنه قرأ هذه الآية  أو هذه السورة في وقت من الأوقات فلفت  انتباهه الموضوع الفلاني فيها.                                                                 

* تفسير ابن العربي                                                                                              
*
                              السؤال: [الكلام على تفسير ابن  العربي]الجواب: الكتاب  الكبير لـابن العربي الأسلوب الذي فيه قطعاً أسلوب  ابن العربي، لكن كتب ابن  العربي كلها المشهور منها لا يمثلها، مثلاً كتابه  "عارضة الأحوذي في شرح  صحيح الترمذي " مبتورة كذلك وحذف منها كثير من  الأبواب بكاملها وكثير من  المسائل ومثل ذلك أحكام القرآن، و ابن العربي من  طريقته أن يؤلف كتاباً  كبيراً ثم يختصر منه مثل ما فعل في شروح الموطأ  فقد ألف كتاباً كبيراً شرح  الموطأ وسماه " المدارك في تفسير موطأ الإمام  مالك " ثم لخصه بكتابه "القبس  في شرح موطأ مالك بن أنس" وطريقته هكذا مثل  طريقة الأندلسيين كلهم، الباجي  أيضاً كتابه الكبير في شرح الموطأ وسماه "  الانتهاء" واختصره بـ"المنتقى".                                                                  

* المجاز في القرآن                                                                                              
*
                              السؤال: عن القول بثبوت المجاز في القرآن،  وهذا من المسائل  التي تعرض أمام المفسر ويكثر الخوض فيها؟ الجواب: أن  المسائل الاصطلاحية،  والألفاظ الاصطلاحية كلها يستفصل فيها فيبحث أولاً عن  دلالتها لأنه لا  مشاحة في الاصطلاح فإذا عرفت المعنى فاحكم عليه هل هذا  المعنى صحيح أو غير  صحيح، أما اللفظ فلا مشاحة فيه لأنه اصطلاح وتسمية لك  الحق أن تسميها؛  ولهذا فإن أهل البلاغة يقسمون دلالة اللفظ إلى قسمين:  حقيقة ومجاز؛  فالحقيقة هي اللفظ المستعمل في ما وضع له أولاً أي: في  المعنى المتبادر عند  إطلاقه والمجاز اللفظ المستعمل في غير ما وضع له أولا  أي: في المعنى الذي  لا يتبادر عند إطلاق اللفظ، ولا يكون ذلك في المفردات  وإنما يكون في  التركيب؛ فالمفردات كلها حقيقة والتركيب هو الذي تعرف به  هل اللفظ حقيقة أو  مجاز عند التركيب، ولا شك أن العرب تستعمل أساليب  متنوعة في التعبير عن  المعاني، هذه الأساليب سواء سميناها مجازاً أو لم  نسمها مجازاً لا مشاحة في  مثل هذا؛ ولهذا فالذين ينفون المجاز في القرآن  يقولون.. إذا وصلوا إلى  مجاز من مجازاته يقولون: هذا أسلوب من أساليب  العربية، نحن ما ادعينا أن  المجاز أسلوب من أساليب الإنجليزية! المجاز ما  هو إلا أسلوب من أساليب  العربية، وخلافنا إذاً خلاف في الاصطلاح فقط وسبب  التشدد في منعه -حتى قال  ابن القيم: هو أحد الطواغيت الأربعة- راجع فقط  إلى أن كثيراً من المتأولين  الذين يؤولون صفات الله سبحانه وتعالى يعتمدون  في ذلك على حمل هذا على  المجاز، ولكن ذلك لا يستقيم حتى مع قاعدة المجاز  لأن المجاز يشترط له  أمران:أولاً: القرينة التي تدل على عدم إرادة  الحقيقة، ثانياً: العلاقة بين  المعنيين، لابد أن تكون بين المعنيين المعنى  الأصلي والمعنى الذي نقل إليه  اللفظ علاقة، وهذه العلائق خمسة وعشرون  علاقة معروفة في البلاغة وفي  الأصول كذلك، ولابد كذلك من قرينة تدل على  عدم إرادة المعنى الأصلي. وكذلك  فالذين يعترضون على إطلاق المجاز منهم من  أبعد النجعة كشيخ الإسلام ابن  تيمية حيث قال: المجاز كذب لأنه ضد الحقيقة،  فالحقيقة هي الحق وضدها مجاز  ولا يمكن أن يكون الكذب في القرآن، والجواب  عن هذا: أن الحق يطلق على ضد  الكذب ويطلق على ما يستحقه الإنسان ويطلق على  الثبوت، فتقول: لي حق على  فلان، الحق الذي لك على فلان هل هو ثابت أو غير  ثابت؟ لو كان الحق هنا ضد  الكذب لما قلت: هل الحق ثابت أو غير ثابت؟  فالحق بمعنى المستحق الذي يمكن  استحقاقه، وتقول: حق عليهم القول معناه:  وقع وليس معنى ذلك: صدق عليهم  القول؛ لأن القول كان صدقاً، كلام الله صدق  على كل حال،  حَقَّتْ كَلِمَةُ  رَبِّكَ [غافر:6] معنى (حقت كلمات ربك)؟  أي: وقعت وليس معناه أنها كانت  كاذبة فتحققت معاذ الله!  وَمَنْ أَصْدَقُ  مِنَ اللهِ حَدِيثًا  [النساء:87]؛ فإذاً هذا مصادرة لأنه لا يقصد بالحقيقة  لدى أهل البلاغة  الصدق حتى يكون ضدها الكذب وإنما يقصد بها ما تقرر عليه  وضع اللفظ أي: ما  وقع عليه اللفظ وليس المقصود كذلك ما توهمه شيخ الإسلام  ابن تيمية رحمه  الله حين ذكر أن البحث في الحقيقة والمجاز مقتض من الإنسان  أن يحضر وضع  اللغة أصلاً حتى يعرف لأي معنى وضع اللفظ؛ فيقول: هل حضرتم  وضع المعاني حتى  عرفتم أن الأسد في الأصل يطلق على الحيوان المفترس لا على  الرجل الشجاع؟  الجواب عن هذا أنه لا يقصد بذلك الوضع التاريخي وإنما يقصد  به الأسبقية في  الذهن فقط، أول ما يتبادر إلى ذهنك وأنت من أهل اللغة إذا  سمعت كلمة (أسد)  ما هو؟ الذي يتبادر إلى ذهنك هو الحقيقة والذي يدل عليه  هذا اللفظ دون أن  يتبادر إلى ذهنك فهو المجاز، وحينئذ كان الاعتراض في غير  موضعه، وعلى هذا  فلا مانع أبداً من إثبات المجاز في القرآن كما تثبت فيه  الحقيقة ولهذا قال  الإمام أحمد رحمه الله حين سأل عن قول الله تعالى:   تَجْرِي بِأَعْيُنِنَا  [القمر:14] قال: هذا من مجاز اللغة، حيث جمع العين  فقال (بأعيننا) ولا  يقتضي ذلك إثبات الأعين لله سبحانه وتعالى بصيغة  الجمع. ولا يمكن أن تقول  مثلاً: لا يدخل المجاز في آيات الأسماء والصفات؛  لأن هذا مصادرة أيضاً غير  صحيح بل يدخل المجاز في آيات الأسماء والصفات  لكنه يدخل على وجه لا يقتضي  تأويلها على غير المراد مثل قول تعالى:   لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ  السَّمِيعُ البَصِيرُ [الشورى:11]، هذه  آية من آيات الصفات وقطعاً فيها  مجاز وهو قوله:  لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ  [الشورى:11]؛ لأنه أتى بأداتي تشبيه  الكاف و (مثل) ولا يمكن أن يكون  المعنى: (ليس مثل مثله شيء) هذا لا يمكن أن  يحمله عليه عاقل، بل هو مجاز  والمقصود بذلك (ليس مثله شيء) هذا النوع يسمى  المجاز بالزيادة. وكذلك فيما  ذكرنا في:  تَجْرِي بِأَعْيُنِنَا  [القمر:14]؛ فإن الله سبحانه وتعالى  قال:  وَلِتُصْنَعَ عَلَى عَيْنِي  [طه:39]؛ فأثبت لنفسه عيناً في هذه  الآية، وفي هذه الآية جاء الجمع وقد  حمله الإمام أحمد وغيره على أن الجمع  مجاز؛ لأنه لا يحسن أن يضاف المفرد  إلى الضمير الذي يدل على الجمع وهو  (نا) فلو قال: (تجري بعيننا) أو  (بعينينا) لكان هذا مستبشعاً في اللفظ  فلذلك حسن في اللفظ أن يقال:  (بأعيننا)، مثل قوله تعالى:  فَقَدْ صَغَتْ  قُلُوبُكُمَا [التحريم:4]، ومثل  قولك: قطعت رؤوس الكبشين، على القاعدة  المعروفة في اللغة.                                                                 
* الكلام على تفسير الشوكاني                                                                                              
*

                              بالنسبة للشوكاني رحمه الله تفسيره يمكن أن  يكون جامعاً بين  مدرستين كما سماه هو؛ ولهذا فإنه يذكر الرأي أولاً ثم  يذكر الآثار في آخر  تفسيره للمقطع الذي يفسره؛ وبذلك فهو من الكتب النافعة  لو قرر تدريسها،  ولكنه يحتاج إلى أن يحكم الإنسان على الآثار التي يوردها  لأن الشوكاني  يعتمد فيها على السيوطي اعتماداً مطلقاً ولا يحكم على شيء  منها، وإنما ينقل  كلام السيوطي كما هو، وكذلك في الرأي يعتمد على القرطبي  اعتماداً كاملاً  في تفسير المفردات والاستنباط وبعض المسائل الفقهية التي  تعرض لها مع أنه  لم يكثر كثيراً من المسائل الفقهية وكذلك في أوجه  القراءات مع أن القرطبي  توسع في نسبة القراءات إلى ذويها والشوكاني لم  يفعل ذلك رحمه الله، بل  اعتمد قراءة نافع فتفسيره كتب معه القرآن بطريق  الأصفهاني عن ورش عن نافع  وقد كانت طريق الأصفهاني مقروءً بها في اليمن  ذلك الوقت وقد اندرست اليوم  فنحن نقرأ بـورش ولا نعرف طريق الأصفهاني إنما  نقرأ بطريق أبي يعقوب الأزرق  عن ورش وبينهما فروق كثيرة جداً، ولذلك إذا  قرأ الإنسان المصحف المكتوب مع  تفسير الشوكاني وبالأخص الطبعات القديمة  قبل أن يغيره الطابعون ربما  استشكل بعض الكلمات أو كتابتها لأنها على  رواية ورش بطريق الأصفهاني.   

* العناية بطبعات التفاسير                                                                                              
*
                              بالنسبة للعناية بالطبعات في كتب التفسير من  الأمور المهمة  جداً لأن كثيراً من كتب التفسير قد مسخت بالطباعة التي  طبعت بها؛ فالبتر  والتحريف وتغيير الكلمات كثير جداً؛ ولهذا فعلى الإنسان  أن يختار الطبعات  وإن استطاع أن يقارن بين طبعتين فأكثر فهذا أجود؛ ولذلك  فإن أهل الحديث  منعوا أن يقرأ الإنسان في كتاب لم يقابل على أصول خطية  موثوق بها وحرموا  ذلك في الحديث، ونظيره في التفسير، والنووي رحمه الله  قال: على أصل واحد  قال العراقي: قال النووي: أصل فقط، قال: إذا كان لديه  أصل موثوق فيه بلاغات  وسماعات فيمكن أن يقابل عليها، على أصل واحد، فيكفيه  ذلك لكن ابن الصلاح  وغيره رأوا أنه لابد من عدة أصول، ومن هنا فالطبعات  لهذه الكتب لابد من  الاختيار فيها، بالنسبة لـابن جرير الطبري خير طبعاته  الطبعة التي خدمها  الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمة الله عليه قد خدمها من الناحية  الحديثية مع أنه لم  يتعب نفسه كثيراً فيما يتعلق بالقراءات واللغة مع أنه  هو لا بأس به في  اللغة ومع ذلك فلم يكمل الكتاب رحمة الله عليه، وفي  الطبعات الأخرى كثير من  الأخطاء هذا لابد من مقارنة الطبعات. وكذلك تفسير  ابن كثير فإن له حوالي  أربع عشرة طبعة في المكتبات اليوم، وأكثرها لا تخلو  من أخطاء ومن أضعف هذه  الطبعات طبعة دار الكتب العلمية وطبعة دار الشعب  في مصر ففيهما كثير من  التحريف والسقط وغير ذلك، والذي يريد الرجوع إلى  تفسير من هذه التفاسير  لابد أن يتوثق من مقارنة بين الطبعات. وأما تفسير  ابن أبي حاتم وتفسير  البغوي وتفسير النسائي فهذه قد حققت في رسائل علمية؛  فعلى الأقل حكم على  أحاديثها ومع هذا لا تخلو من أخطاء طباعية ويبدو أن  الخطأ الطباعي سمة  المطبوعات في زماننا هذا، إذا قرأ الإنسان الصفحة قل ما  يجد صفحة خالية من  الأخطاء. وكذلك تفسير القرطبي خير نسخه النسخة التي  حققها إبراهيم أطفيش  ورفقاؤه هي الطبعة القديمة وهي أحسن الطبعات وأدقها.  وبالنسبة لتفسير ابن  عطية قد طبع طبعتين، الطبعة مشتركة بين قطر والمغرب  والطبعة الجديدة التي  في خمس مجلدات والطبعة القديمة خير من الجديدة،  وكذلك تفسير أبي حيان طبع  ثلاث طبعات ومن أحسنها التي هي في ثمان مجلدات  خرج بعض أبياتها وشواهدها،  وكذلك تفسير الرازي طبع طبعتين كلتاهما فيها  أخطاء وينبغي الاعتماد على  النسخة القديمة فيه وقد بينا من قبل أن الطبعة  الأولى من الظلال فيها أخطاء  فادحة وأن المؤلف أصلحها إلى سورة الحديد  فالطبعات التي طبعتها دار الشروق  أحسن من الطبعات القديمة، طبعة دار  الشروق هي أحسن طبعاته، وهكذا في بقية  التفاسير لابد أن يعتني الإنسان  باختيار النسخ وإن استطاع مراجعتها على  مخطوطات أو على الأقل مقابلة عدة  أصول مطبوعة فسيتبين له كثير من الأخطاء  الفادحة التي فيها.أقول قولي هذا  وأستغفر الله لي ولكم، وصلى الله وسلم على  نبينا محمد، وعلى آله وصحبه  أجمعين.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

مقدمات في العلوم الشرعية [5] 
-   للشيخ : (            محمد الحسن الددو الشنقيطي       )                             

علم القراءات: علم من علوم الرواية المحضة، والإنسان فيه محتاج إلى كثير من  الضبط والدقة في العزو، وفائدة التوسع في هذا العلم زيادة الأجر لأن  الإنسان كلما قرأ حرفاً من كتاب الله كتب له به عشر حسنات، وهذا العلم أصل  تقعيده قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن هذا القرآن أنزل علي على سبعة  أحرف فلا تختلفوا فيه)، والقراءات التي لدينا ليست هي الأحرف السبعة التي  أنزلت لكن يمكن أن تكون كل قراءة منها ملفقة من الحروف السبعة كلها، فلم  تكن القراءات المتواترة مجموعة في الصدر الأول حتى جمعها ابن مجاهد فاختار  منها سبع قراءات.                 
*
*
**علم القراءات                                                                                                                                                                                                              * *

          الحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد، وعلى آله  وأصحابه أجمعين.أما بعد:فإن علم القراءات هو علم من علوم الرواية المحضة  والإنسان فيه محتاج إلى كثير من الضبط والدقة في العزو، وفائدة التوسع في  هذا العلم زيادة الأجر لأن الإنسان كلما قرأ حرفاً من كتاب الله كتب له به  عشر حسنات ( لا أقول: (الم) حرف، ولكن ألف حرف ولام حرف وميم حرف )،  واختلاف القراءات يقتضي اختلاف عدد الحروف، وكذلك اختلاف القراءات قد يكون  مؤثراً في المعنى؛ كقول الله تعالى: (قلنا احمل فيها من كل زوجين اثنين  وأهلك) فإن قوله: (من كل زوجين اثنين) يصعب فهمها هكذا، فإذا قرأت القراءة  الأخرى:  قُلْنَا احْمِلْ فِيهَا مِنْ كُلٍّ زَوْجَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ  وَأَهْلَكَ [هود:40]؛ تبين لك معنى قوله: (من كل زوجين اثنين) ونظير هذا  كثير جداً في القرآن، وبعض القراءات تفيد معاني جديدة كقوله تعالى: (وجعلوا  الملائكة الذين هم عند الرحمن إناثاً) إذا قرأت بالقراءة الأخرى:   الَّذِينَ هُمْ عِبَادُ الرَّحْمَنِ إِنَاثًا [الزخرف:19]؛ ازددت معنى  جديداً وتوسعت مداركك وفهمت إعجاز القرآن حيث لا تختلف الكتابة ولا الرسم  وإنما يختلف النطق فقط.                                                         

**معنى الأحرف السبعة                                                                                                                                                                                                              * *

          وهذا العلم أصل تقعيده قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( إن هذا  القرآن أنزل علي على سبعة أحرف فلا تختلفوا فيه )، وقد اختلف الناس في معنى  قوله: ( أنزل علي على سبعة أحرف )، وأوصل العلماء ذلك إلى أربعين قولاً،  في تفسير هذا الحديث أشهرها وأقواها ثلاثة أقوال: القول الأول: أن المقصود  بالحرف وجه القراءة أي: أن ينزل عليه على وجه يقرأه عليه ثم على وجه آخر ثم  على وجه آخر، وهذا أقوى ما يفسر به هذا الحديث، ودليله: أن هشام بن حكيم  بن حزام عندما قرأ سورة الفرقان فسمعها عمر فقال: ( إن هذا قرأ سورة  الفرقان على غير ما أقرأتنيها فأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هشاماً أن  يقرأ فقرأ فقال: هكذا أنزل، ثم أمر عمر أن يقرأ فقرأ فقال: هكذا أنزل )،  هذا دليل على أن المقصود بقوله على سبعة أحرف أوجه القراءة، وهو دليل واضح  جداً، وهو سبب ورود الحديث وسبب ورود الحديث مقدم في تفسيره وشرحه. القول  الثاني: أن المقصود بقوله: (على سبعة أحرف) على سبع مترادفات؛ كأن يأتي  بلفظ ثم بما يرادفه، وهذا القول شهره كثير من أهل التفسير ويرد عليه كثير  من الاعتراضات: أولاً: أنه يندر في لغة العرب أن تجد كلمة لها سبع  مترادفات، بل أنكر بعض أهل اللغة الترادف أصلاً فـ(جلس) و (قعد) ليستا  مترادفتين بينهما فرق، و (قام) و (وقف) ليستا مترادفتين بينهما فرق وهكذا.  وهذا القول سبب ترجيح كثير من أهل التفسير له أنه رأي ابن مسعود رضي الله  ولكن يبدو أنه اجتهاد منه، ولا أرى ترجيحه. القول الثالث: أن قوله: (أنزل  علي على سبعة أحرف) أي: على سبع لغات من لغات العرب فهي مجتمعة فيه ولا  يقتضي ذلك اختلاف النطق بل تأتي كلمة من لغة حمير وكلمة من لغة قريش وكلمة  من لغة تميم وكلمة من لغة طيء وهكذا، وهذا الوجه لا منافاة بينه وبين  الأوجه الأخرى كلها لأنه لا شك أن القرآن نزل بلسان عربي مبين ولم ينزل  بلغة قبيلة واحدة من العرب، لكن حصر عدد القبائل العربية أو حصر اللهجات  العربية واللغات العربية في سبع فقط مشكل؛ لأن قبائل العرب أكثر من هذا،  والقبائل كذلك لا تختلف لغاتها باختلاف أنسابها وإنما تختلف باختلاف  مناطقها وبيئتها، ولا يمكن أن تصل إلى هذا العدد وقد اشتهر قديماً من لهجات  العرب أربع لهجات: اللهجة اليمانية، وهذه أقواها وأكثرها انتشاراً في صدر  الإسلام، واللهجة الحجازية وهي التي جاءت بها النصوص في أغلبها، واللهجة  النجدية، ثم لهجة أهل الشمال والبادية؛ فهذه أربع لهجات هي التي اشتهرت  فلهجة أهل الشمال والبادية قد خالطتها لهجة الأنباط الذين خالطوا الأعاجم  من العرب ولهجة أهل نجد تأثرت ببيئتها؛ ولذلك فيها الإمالة وتسهيل الهمزة  وغير ذلك، ويمكن أن تقول: إن أبعد هذه اللهجات عن أن تكون مندثرة أو أن  تكون داخلة في غيرها هي اللهجة اليمانية فبينها وبين اللهجة الحجازية فروق  واضحة وقد حصلت مناظرات بين أصحاب هذه اللهجات في صدر الإسلام فقد كان في  مجلس الرشيد رجل من قريش من بني هاشم ورجل من أهل اليمن ففخر اليماني حتى  قال: (والقرآن قد نزل بلغتنا) وعد كثيراً من الكلمات التي هي في القرآن  بلغة أهل اليمن ولا يعرف معناها أهل الحجاز وعد منها قوله:  وَفَاكِهَةً  وَأَبًّا [عبس:31]، وقوله:  عَلَى تَخَوُّفٍ [النحل:47]، وغير ذلك من  الكلمات؛ فقال الرشيد للهاشمي الذي عنده: ما تقول في ما يقول هذا؟ قال: لا  أدري ما يقول غير أن الله تعالى يقول:  جَعَلُوا أَصَابِعَهُمْ فِي  آذَانِهِمْ [نوح:7]، ولم يقل: جعلوا شناترهم في صناراتهم! فلغة أهل اليمن  الأصابع يقولون فيها: الشناتر والآذان يقولون فيها: الصنارات، قال: إن الله  تعالى يقول:  جَعَلُوا أَصَابِعَهُمْ فِي آذَانِهِمْ [نوح:7]، ولم يقل:  جعلوا شناترهم في صناراتهم! ومع ذلك فالكلمات التي جاءت في القرآن على لغة  أهل اليمن كثيرة جداً فقد روي أن عمر بن الخطاب كان في مجلسه فجاءته امرأة  من اليمن فقالت: (يا أمير المؤمنين إن بعلي عبد حقي وترك الوصيد رهواً ولي  عليه مهيمن فهل لي عليه مسيطر؟) أو (من مسيطر؟) فقال عمر: ما فهمت ما  تقولين؟ فقال ابن عباس: (كلمات كلهن في كتاب الله) قولها: (إن بعلي) أي: إن  زوجي فقد قال الله تعالى:  وَهَذَا بَعْلِي شَيْخًا [هود:72]، (عبد حقي)  أي: تركه وقد قال الله تعالى:  إِنْ كَانَ لِلرَّحْمَنِ وَلَدٌ فَأَنَا  أَوَّلُ الْعَابِدِينَ [الزخرف:81]، أي: التاركين لعبادته أو لعبادة ذلك  الولد، (وترك الوصيد رهواً) أي: ترك الباب مفتوحاً؛  وَكَلْبُهُمْ بَاسِطٌ  ذِرَاعَيْهِ بِالْوَصِيدِ [الكهف:18]،  وَاتْرُكِ الْبَحْرَ رَهْوًا  [الدخان:24]، (ولي عليه مهيمن) أي: شاهد  وَمُهَيْمِنًا عَلَيْهِ  [المائدة:48]، (فهل لي عليه من مسيطر؟) أي: حاكم،  لَسْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ  بِمُصَيْطِرٍ [الغاشية:22]، فاستغرب عمر ذلك! وعموماً فإن الأحرف السبعة  التي أنزلت على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على القول الذي اخترناه أن  المقصود بها أوجه القراءة لم يبين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كل وجه من هذه  الأحرف السبعة أو هذه الأوجه السبعة في القرآن كله حتى يكون ذلك قراءة عن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وإنما روى الناس عنه القرآن بهذه الأحرف كلها  ولم يأمر أحداً من الأعراب أو من أهل الحاضرة بتغيير نطقه بالحروف، بل كان  يأتيه النجدي ويقرأ عليه القرآن فيقرأه هو على هيئة الحروف فلا يأمره  بتغيير ذلك، ويأتيه اليماني فيقرأ عليه القرآن فيقرأه بطريقة نطقه بالحروف  فلا يأمره بترك ذلك وهكذا. وعموماً فالقراءات التي لدينا ليست هي الأحرف  السبع التي أنزلت لكن يمكن أن تكون كل قراءة منها ملفقة من الحروف السبعة  كلها؛ فمثلاً بالإمكان أن نتصور أن الحرف الأول الذي أنزل على النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم ليس فيه إمالة ولا إشمام ولا وقف بالروم وليس فيه ترقيق  للراء ولا تسهيل للهمز ولا نقل للحركة مثلاً، والحرف الثاني فيه الإمالة  وليس فيه بقيتها، الحرف الثالث فيه الإشمام وليس فيه بقيتها، الحرف الرابع  فيه نقل الهمزة وليس فيه بقيتها، الحرف الخامس فيه تسهيل الهمزة وليس فيه  بقيتها، والحرف السادس فيه اثنان من هذه، والحرف السابع فيه كل هذه.. وهكذا  حتى تجتمع لدينا أوجه القراءة. وقد أمر عثمان الصحابة بكتابة المصاحف  فكتبوها فكانت ممكنة من قراءة الأحرف السبعة كلها، فقد حوت الأحرف السبعة  كلها وهذا هو الراجح. وقد ذهب بعض أهل التفسير إلى أن الأحرف السبعة قد  نسخت إلا الحرف الأخير وهو العرضة الأخيرة التي عرضها جبريل على النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم في العام الذي توفي فيه لكن هذا الذي قالوه مرجوح؛ لأن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذكر الأحرف السبعة في وجه الامتنان وبيان التوسعة  على الأمة قال: ( أنزل علي على سبعة أحرف فلا تختلفوا فيه )، فلو كانت  الأحرف الأخرى قد نسخت لما كان لهذا معنىً ولا فائدة فلذلك الراجح بقاء  الأحرف السبعة وأنها لم تنسخ وما كتبه الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم من المصاحف  يمكن أن تقرأ منه هذه الأوجه المختلفة في القراءة وهذا وجه من الإعجاز في  القرآن، ومع هذا لم يقع الاختلاف بين المصاحف التي كتبها الصحابة إلا في  حروف معدودة؛ ففي مصحف أهل مكة إثبات (من) في سورة التوبة ولم يثبتها شيء  من المصاحف الأخرى في قول الله تعالى:  جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي تَحْتَهَا  الأَنْهَارُ [التوبة:100]؛ فالمصاحف الأخرى كلها لم تثبت (من) والمصحف الذي  أرسله عثمان إلى أهل مكة فيه إثبات (من) ولذلك قرأ بها ابن كثير وحده دون  بقية القراء، كذلك في مصحف أهل الكوفة وأهل البصرة وأهل مكة إثبات واوات  ليست في مصحف أهل المدينة ومصحف عثمان ومصحف أهل الشام هذه الواوات هي قول  الله تعالى في سورة آل عمران:  وَسَارِعُوا إِلَى مَغْفِرَةٍ مِنْ  رَبِّكُمْ [آل عمران:133]، وقوله تعالى في سورة المائدة:  وَيَقُولُ  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَهَؤُلاءِ الَّذِينَ أَقْسَمُوا بِاللهِ جَهْدَ  أَيْمَانِهِمْ إِنَّهُمْ لَمَعَكُمْ حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ فَأَصْبَحُوا  خَاسِرِينَ [المائدة:53]، وقوله تعالى في سورة التوبة:  وَالَّذِينَ  اتَّخَذُوا مَسْجِدًا ضِرَارًا وَكُفْرًا [التوبة:107]، وكذلك الفاء في  قوله تعالى في سورة الشورى:  وَمَا أَصَابَكُمْ مِنْ مُصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا  كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَيَعْفُوا عَنْ كَثِيرٍ [الشورى:30]، وكذلك الواو  بدل الفاء في قول الله تعالى في سورة الضحى:  وَلا يَخَافُ عُقْبَاهَا  [الشمس:15] بدل: (فلا يخاف عقباها) كذلك إضافة لفظة (هو)  فَإِنَّ اللهَ  هُوَ الْغَنِيُّ الْحَمِيدُ [الحديد:24]، في سورة الحديد في مصحف الكوفيين  والبصريين دون بقية المصاحف فقط هذه الألفاظ التي اختلفت فيها المصاحف، أما  ما عداها فلا اختلاف بين المصاحف فيه أصلاً، وهذه الألفاظ التي اختلفت  فيها المصاحف لا تأثير لها في المعنى نهائياً ولا علاقة لها به سواءً أثبت  الواوات أو حذفتها أو أثبت الفاء في قوله:  وَمَا أَصَابَكُمْ مِنْ  مُصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ [الشورى:30]، أو حذفتها لا فرق في  المعنى،  فَإِنَّ اللهَ هُوَ الْغَنِيُّ الْحَمِيدُ [الحديد:24] (إن الله  الغني الحميد) لا فرق في المعنى؛ فلذلك لا شك أن إثباتها حرف من الحروف  المنزلة وأن حذفها حرف من الحروف المنزلة؛ فهي قطعاً كلها من ما أنزل الله  على رسوله سواءً بالإثبات أو بالحذف. واتفقت المصاحف في ما سوى ذلك على  هيئة تمكن من قراءة الأحرف كلها؛ ولهذا فإن الصحابة اجتهدوا في كتابة  الكلمات التي أنزلت بالجمع تارة وبالإفراد تارة فكتبوها على طريقة حذفوا  منها ألف الجمع وأثبتوا فيها التاء بدل الهاء في الكتابة مثل قول الله  تعالى: (وتمت كلمات ربك صدقاً وعدلاً) فمنهم من قرأها بالجمع ومنهم قرأها  بالإفراد:  وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ صِدْقًا وَعَدْلًا [الأنعام:115]،  فكتبوها بالتاء ولم يكتبوها بالهاء وحذفوا الألف فكان ذلك معجزاً لأنه ممكن  من قراءة الوجهين، ونظير هذا كثير. ولم تكن النقاط موجودة في عصر الصحابة  ولذلك سهل بأن تقرأ الكلمة على اختلاف النقط مثل قوله:  كَيْفَ نُنشِزُهَا  [البقرة:259] (كيف ننشرها) ومثل قوله: (الذين هم عند الرحمن)  الَّذِينَ  هُمْ عِبَادُ الرَّحْمَنِ [الزخرف:19] فالفرق فقط هو فرق في النقط دون غيره  ولم يكن الضبط موجوداً في عصر الصحابة والضبط هو الشكل؛ ولذلك كثر  الاختلاف في الضبط، والضبط إما أن يكون مع حذف بعض الحروف أو مع الإضافة أو  دون ذلك فمع حذف بعض الحروف حذف بعض الحروف دون تغيير الشكل مثل قوله:  (ملك يوم الدين)  مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ [الفاتحة:4] فالضبط كما هو وإنما  حصل الاختلاف بإثبات المدة أو حذفها فقط، ومثل ذلك رسم الحرف بوجه يمكن أن  ينطق به بأوجه مختلفة مثل (صراط)  اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ المُسْتَقِيمَ  *   صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ [الفاتحة:6-7]، أو (اهدنا السراط  المستقيم سراط الذين أنعمت عليهم) أو بالإشمام بقرب الزاي، نعم، ومثل ذلك  (بمسيطر) (بمصيطر) و (يبسط) و (يبصط) ونحو هذا؛ فتكتب بحرف واحد ويقرأ  الحرف الآخر لتقاربهما في المخرج ولعدم اختلاف المعنى باختلاف الحرف. وأما  اختلاف الشكل مع حذف حرف فهو مثل: (وما يخادعون إلا أنفسهم) أو  وَمَا  يَخْدَعُونَ إِلَّا أَنفُسَهُمْ [البقرة:9]؛ فالشكل يختلف مع إثبات الحرف و  حذفه، وأما اختلاف الشكل دون تغير رسمي فمن أمثلته قول الله تعالى:  قَالَ  اللهُ هَذَا يَوْمُ يَنفَعُ الصَّادِقِينَ صِدْقُهُمْ [المائدة:119] (قال  الله هذا يومَ ينفع الصادقين صدقهم) (حتى إذا استيأس الرسل وظنوا أنهم قد  كذبوا جاءهم نصرنا فنجي من نشاء ولا يرد بأسنا عن القوم المجرمين)  حَتَّى  إِذَا اسْتَيْئَسَ الرُّسُلُ وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ قَدْ كُذِبُوا جَاءَهُمْ  نَصْرُنَا فَنُجِّيَ مَنْ نَشَاءُ وَلا يُرَدُّ بَأْسُنَا عَنِ الْقَوْمِ  المُجْرِمِينَ [يوسف:110]، ومثل قوله : (ليحصنكم من بأسكم) و  لِتُحْصِنَكُمْ مِنْ بَأْسِكُمْ [الأنبياء:80]، اختلاف النقط فقط، ونظير  هذا كثير؛ فهذا إذاً فيه تكمن أهمية علم القراءة، والذي يريد أن يحضر درساً  في هذا لابد أن يستوعب أولا تاريخ القراءات وتحديدها فبدايتها كلها من  تعليم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأصحابه واختلافهم في الرواية عنه وكلها  راجعة إلى المصاحف المرسومة، وهي تنقسم إلى قسمين: إلى قراءات متواترة  وقراءات شاذة، والمقصود بالمتواترة التي رواها أهل الأمصار وثبتت بنقل  الكافة عن الكافة ونسبتها لشخص معين لا ينافي ذلك فإذا قلنا: هذه قراءة  نافع وهذه قراءة عاصم ليس معنى ذلك أنه لم يروها في طبقة من طبقات الإسناد  غير هذا القارئ، بل المقصود أنها قراءة ذلك البلد قراءة نافع هي القراءة  التي اشتهرت في المدينة قراءة عاصم مثلاً قراءة أهل الكوفة قراءة أبي عمرو  البصري قراءة أهل البصرة قراءة ابن كثير قراءة أهل مكة قراءة ابن عامر  قراءة أهل الشام وهكذا فهذا نقل الكافة عن الكافة، ولكنها اشتهر من مدرسيها  بين الكافة هذا القارئ، والقارئ الذي اشتهر بين الكافة بالرجوع إليه في  عصر التابعين وأتباعهم هو الذي تنسب إليه القراءة بلفظ القارئ يسمى قارئاً،  ومن اشتهر بالنقل عنه سواءً كان نقل عنه بالمباشرة أو نقل عنه بالواسطة  يسمى راوياً، ومن اشتهر عن الراوي بالنقل عنه يسمى طريقاً؛ فهذا الاصطلاح  لابد من معرفته أن يميز الإنسان بين القراءة والرواية والطريق؛ فالقراءة هي  الكبرى وتحتها الرواية وتحت ذلك الطريق.   


**القراءات والقراء السبعة                                                                                                                                                                                                              * *

          والقراءات المتواترة لم تكن مجموعة في الصدر الأول حتى جمعها ابن  مجاهد فاختار منها سبع قراءات هي قراءة نافع بالمدينة وابن كثير بمكة وأبي  عمرو بالبصرة وعبد الله بن عامر بدمشق وعاصم بن بهدلة بن أبي النجود  بالكوفة وعلي الكسائي كذلك وحمزة الزيات كذلك؛ فهذه السبع التي اختارها ابن  مجاهد واشتهرت بالقراءات السبع بين الناس، وهي قطعا متواترة يجوز التعبد  بها والقراءة بها في الصلاة وقراءتها على الملأ، بل يطلب ذلك ويثاب الإنسان  عليه؛ فهذه السبع قطعاً متواترة.وهذه السبع اشتهرت رواياتها فعن نافع  قالون وورش، وهما أشهر من روى عنه وقد روى عن نافع كثير سواهما لكن اشتهرت  قراءته من هاتين الروايتين من رواية عيسى ابن ميناء وهو قالون ومن رواية  عثمان المشهور بـورش، وكذلك قراءة ابن كثير اشتهرت من رواية البزي وقنبل  ولم يرويا عنه بالمباشرة وإنما رويا عنه بالواسطة، ومثل ذلك قراءة أبي عمرو  بن العلاء البصري اشتهرت من رواية حفص الدوري وأبي شعيب السوسي ولم يرويا  عنه بالمباشرة، وإنما رويا عنه بالإسناد، ومثل ذلك قراءة عبد الله بن عامر  فقد اشتهرت عنه من رواية هشام الدمشقي وعبد الله بن ذكوان وكذلك قراءة عاصم  بن بهدلة اشتهرت عنه من رواية أبي بكر بن عياش المشهور بـشعبة ومن رواية  حفص وكذلك قراءة الكسائي اشتهرت عنه من رواية أبي الحارث ومن رواية حفص  الدوري الذي سبقت روايته عن أبي عمرو وكذلك حمزة اشتهرت قراءته من طريق خلف  ومن طريق خلاد فهما اللذان رويا عنه، فيتحصل لدينا هنا سبع قراءات من أربع  عشرة رواية، وكل رواية كذلك فيها طريقان؛ فمثلاً رواية ورش عن نافع من  طريق أبي يعقوب الأزرق ومن طريق الأصبهاني ورواية قالون من طريق ابن نشيط  ومن طريق الحلواني، وكذلك حفص عن عاصم من طريق عبد الله بن الصباح أو عبيد  بن الصباح ومن طريق عمرو بن الصباح، وهكذا؛ فهذه يحصل لنا منها ثمانية  وعشرون طريقاً، ثم نكمل العشرة؛ فنضيف أبا جعفر يزيد بن القعقاع بالمدينة  وهو شيخ نافع ونضيف كذلك خلفاً الذي ذكرناه راوياً عن حمزة فله قراءة  مستقلة ونضيف كذلك يعقوب الخراساني فله قراءة مستقلة، وكل واحد من هؤلاء  الثلاثة اشتهر عنه راويان كذلك فيكمل بذلك لدينا عشر قراءات من عشرين  رواية، وكل رواية فيه طريقان مشتهرتان؛ فتكمل لدينا إذا أربعون طريقاً،  ويمكن أن نضيف ثلاثة إلى العشرة وهم الأعمش وابن محيصن والحسن البصري؛  فلهؤلاء قراءات اشتهرت عنهم أيضاً.                                                         

**القراءات الشاذة والاحتجاج بها                                                                                                                                                                                                              * *

          فهذه القراءات عليها المعول كذلك في فهم كتاب الله سبحانه  وتعالى؛ لأن بعض القرآن يفسر بعضاً، ويقدر كذلك تقييده به عند الإطلاق؛  فالقراءات وإن كانت شاذة إلا أنها يؤخذ منها تفسير المتواتر، وكذلك يحتج  بها في اللغويات مطلقاً واختلف في الاحتجاج بالشاذ في الشرعيات في أخذ  الأحكام من القراءات الشاذة على ثلاثة أقوال:القول الأول: أنها حجة مطلقاً،  وبهذا أخذ الشافعية وهو رواية عن الحنابلة أن القراءة إذا صح إسنادها فهي  حجة مطلقاً، ومثال ذلك قراءة ابن مسعود في سورة المائدة قول الله تعالى:  (فكفارته إطعام عشرة مساكين من أوسط ما تطعمون أهليكم أو كسوتهم أو تحرير ر  قبة فمن لم يجد فصيام ثلاثة أيام متتابعات ذلك كفارة أيمانكم إذا حلفتم)  فلفظة (متتابعات) شاذة لأنها ليست موافقة لرسم المصحف وهي قراءة ابن مسعود  فأوجب الشافعية والحنابلة في رواية تتابع صيام كفارة اليمين بناءً على هذه  القراءة الشاذة، ومثل ذلك قول الله تعالى في قراءة أبي وابن مسعود:  (والسارق والسارقة فاقطعوا أيمانهما جزاءً بما كسبا نكالاً من الله) فإن  القراءة المتواترة أيديهما وهذه القراءة الشاذة فيها تخصيص ذلك بالأيمان،  ويترتب على هذا عدم القطع ثانية إن سرق بعد القطع معناه: إذا سرق قطعت  يمينه فإن سرق أخرى لم يترتب على ذلك إلا التعزير، انتهى الحد، وعند  الجمهور إذا سرق المرة الأولى تقطع يمينه وتحسم ثم إذا سرق الثانية تقطع  شماله أو رجله اليسرى ثم يسرى يديه ثم رجله اليمنى كذلك، ثم بعد هذا يحبس  وينفق عليه من بيت المال. والجمهور يستدلون بأن لهذا جنسا في الشرع لأن  التدرج في إقامة الحد شرعي بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( إذا زنت أمة  أحدكم فليجلدها الحد ولا يثرب عليها ثم إذا زنت الثانية فليجلدها الحد ولا  يثرب عليها ثم إذا زنت الثالثة فليجلدها الحد ولا يثرب عليها ثم إذا زنت  الرابعة فليبعها ولو بحبل )، فالتدرج في مثل هذا مقصد شرعي وموجود في  الحدود عموماً. القول الثاني: أن القراءات الشاذة ليست حجة مطلقاً؛ لأنها  ليست قرآنا إذ ليست بين دفتي المصحف ولا هي حديث لأنها لم تنسب إلى النبي  صلى الله عليه من قوله، وهذا القول هو مذهب مالك؛ ولذلك فإن المالكية يرون  أن الرضاع لا يحتاج فيه إلى خمس رضعات معلومات حيث قال مالك: هذا الذي روته  عائشة: (كان مما يتلى عليكم عشر رضعات معلومات يحرمن ثم نسخن بخمس وتوفي  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو مما يتلى عليكم) ليس بقرآن لأنه ليس في  المصحف ولا هو حديث لأنها لم تنسبه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من قوله  والحجة إنما هي بالكتاب أو بالسنة وليس هذا كتاباً ولا سنة، وقد احتج بهذا  الشافعية والحنابلة على أن نصاب الرضاعة المحرم هو خمس رضعات معلومات على  خلاف بينهم في تحقق الرضعات الخمس هل تحصل بالمصات أو بالرضعة حتى ينتزع  فاه من الثدي وكذلك في ضبط ما إذا احتلبت له فشرب كم يعتبر خمس رضعات من  ذلك؟ وهذا الخلاف يقتضي تضعيفاً لهذا القول لأنه يبدو فيه عدم  الانضباط.والقول الثالث: أن القراءات الشاذة حجة كحجية الأحاديث لا كحجية  القرآن، معناه أنها مثل أخبار الآحاد من الحديث لا تعارض المتواتر من  الكتاب أو السنة لكن يمكن أن يخصص بها أو يقيد وتعارض ما دون المتواتر إذا  ساواها في المرتبة وهذا القول هو اختيار الشافعي وإليه إشارة السيوطي رحمه  الله بقوله:          وأجمعوا أن الشواذ لم تبحقراءة بها ولكن الأصح           كخبر في الاحتجاج تجريوأنها التي وراء العشر(وأجمعوا أن الشواذ لم تبح  قراءة بها) أي في الصلاة أو القراءة لتعليم القرآن (ولكن الأصح كخبر في  الاحتجاج تجري) أنها كخبر الآحاد في الاحتجاج تجري (وأنها التي وراء  العشر). ثم القراءات الشاذة أجمع على أن ما زاد على الثلاثة عشر شاذ حتى لو  نسب إلى صحابي وثبت إسناده عنه يعتبر شاذاً، واختلف فأجمع كذلك على أن  السبعة متواترة، القراءات السبع الأولى التي عددناها أولا بالإجماع  متواترة، وبين هاتين المنزلتين سنذكر إن شاء الله في الفقه أننا عند ذكر  المسائل الخلافية خطوات ذلك أن تذكر الأقوال ثم يحرر محل النزاع ثم تذكر  الثمرة المترتبة على الخلاف فتحرير محل النزاع أن تقول: لا خلاف أن ما زاد  على الثلاثة عشر غير متواتر إلا خلافاً ضعيفاً في القراءة الرابعة عشرة  لبعض الأصوليين ولا خلاف كذلك أن السبعة متواترة إلا خلافاً يسيراً وهو  الخلاف في ما اختلف فيه القراء وفي هيئة الأداء هل هي متواترة أم لا؟  فمثلاً هيئة الأداء التي يسمعها الإنسان عند المشارقة غير هيئة الأداء عند  المغاربة وذلك راجع إلى النغمات والتأثر بأصوات الأشخاص ومراعاة التفاصح  ونحوه فاختلف هل هذا متواتر أو غير متواتر نظراً لتباين الناس فيه؟ وكذلك  ما اختلف فيه القراء من الألفاظ فيه خلاف هل هو متواتر أم لا؟ ما حصل  الاختلاف فيه اللفظ نفسه الذي حصل الاختلاف فيه، فيه خلاف هل متواتر أم لا؟  وهذان الخلافان أشار إليهما السيوطي رحمه الله في قوله:والسبع قطعا  للتواتر انتما   وقيل إلا هيئة الأداءقيل وخلف اللفظ للقراءثم الخلاف في  مرتبتين: المرتبة الأولى الثلاث المتممة للعشر وهذه الراجح فيها التواتر إن  شاء الله وقد جزم بها الجزري، ومع ذلك فقد رأى عدد من أهل العلم عدم  تواترها ومنهم الإمام الشاطبي رحمه الله فإنه لم ينظمها في الشاطبية نظم في  الشاطبية السبعة فقط ولذلك قال في مقدمتها:       جزى الله بالإحسان عنا  أئمةهم نقلوا القرآن عذباً مسلسلا       فمنهم بدور سبعة قد توسطتسماء  العلا والعدل زهراً وكملا       لا شهب عنها استنارت فنورتسواد الدجى حتى  تفرق وانجلا       وسوف تراهم واحداً بعد واحدمع اثنين من أصحابه  متمثلافذكر السبعة ولم يذكر تمام العشرة، ونظم ابن الجزري الثلاثة المتممة  للعشرة في الدرة التي تتمها على وزن الشاطبية وجعل لها رموزاً كرموز  الشاطبية لكن هذه الرموز من حفظها مع الشاطبية التبست عليه لأنه يرمز بنفس  الرموز التي رمز بها الشاطبي من قبل للقراء لأن الشاطبي يقول: (جعلت أبا  جاد على كل قارئ دليلاً على المذكور في النظم أولاً أو على الترتيب أول  أولا) فما ذكره مرتب على هذه الحروف فالألف لـنافع والباء لـورش والجيم  لـقالون والدال لـابن كثير .. وهكذا حتى يتم الأحرف إلا أن الواو لم يجعلها  رمزا لأنها تأتي عاطفة فتخلص منها، والرموز الجمعية مثل الثاء التي جعلها  رمزاً جمعياً ومثل لفظة (سماء) ومثل لفظة (الحرمي) ومثل لفظة (حصن) وبعض  الألفاظ التي يجمع بها عدداً من القراء على اصطلاحه وقد بينه في المقدمة  هذه لا لبس فيها لكن الحروف التي رتب عليها ابن الجزري الدرة هي نفس أبا  جاد في بداية الترتيب عند الشاطبي.ثم إن ابن الجزري رحمه الله عندما ألف  مختصره للتيسير، تيسير كتاب الإمام أبي عمرو الداني ضمنه القراءات السبع  فقط أضاف إليه ابن الجزري الثلاثة المكملة للعشر ولخصه في كتابه "تحبير  التيسير" فيضيف القراءات الثلاثة دائما عندما يغفلها الداني يذكرها هو،  ونظم ذلك في أرجوزته الموسعة التي سماها "طيبة النشر" وقد ذكر فيها الطرق  التي ليست في الشاطبية والدرة ووسعها أراد بها تقريباً استيعاب أشهر ما  ذكره في النشر لأن النشر ذكر فيه ألف طريق وطريق واحد، وهذه الطرق كلها من  طريق أبي داود وسليمان بن نجيح عن أبي عمرو الداني، نعم.فلهذا الراجح أن  الثلاثة المتممة للعشرة متواترة، أما الثلاثة الزائدة على العشرة متممة  للثلاثة عشرة فإنما قال بتواترها بعض المشارقة وبعض الأصوليين، بعض  المشارقة من القراء وبعض الأصوليين والراجح فيها عدم التواتر، الراجح فيها  أنها ليست متواترة؛ وعليه تندب الإعادة في الوقت لمن صلى بها أما إذا خرج  الوقت فلا تندب له الإعادة مراعاة للخلاف لأن بعض أهل العلم يرى أنها  متواترة وقد ثبت إسنادها، وقد استشكل بعض أهل العلم التواتر في بعض  القراءات السبعية نظراً لمخالفته للعربية لأن الضابط الذي ذكره ابن الجزري  رحمه الله في التواتر هو قوله:        وكل ما وافق وجها النحووكان للرسم  احتمالا يحوي        وصح إسناداً هو القرآنفهذه  الثلاثة الأركانقوله: (صح  إسناداً) يقصد به ما تواتر. فهذه القيود الثلاثة تقريباً مخرجة لسكتات خلاد  على (أل) القمرية ونحوها فـخلاد يسكت سكتات، ومثلها سكتات البزي عن ابن  كثير، وهذه السكتات لا تكاد توافق العربية وبالأخص ما كان منها بين المد  وسببه فالمد هو حرف المد الذي يمد به الصوت وسببه الهمزة أو السكون؛ فعند  خلاد تقف على المد قبل الهمزة تقول: (سيقول السفهاءْ من الناس) يسكن  يسيراً، وهذا لا يوافق العربية في الأصل، لا يوافق الوجه النحوي لكن مع ذلك  يدخل في الخلاف السابق في ما ذكرنا في المسائل التي انفرد بها كل قارئ هل  تعتبر شاذة أو متواترة من السبع؟ وأما ما روي عن الإمام أحمد أنه أنكر  تواتر قراءة حمزة وكره القراءة بها في الصلاة فلعلها لم تصل إليه متواترة  أو لم تكن متواترة في زمانه ثم تواترت بعد ذلك والتواتر يمكن على التعريف  الذي سقناه من قبل أن يتجدد ولعل أحمد رحمه الله إنما أنكر تقعر بعض القراء  بها لأن كثيراً من القراء يقع في التقعر ولهذا فإن الذهبي رحمه الله في  كتابه الصغير "زغل العلم" ذكر ملحوظة على القراء هي التقعر وعد الأوجه  ومثَّل لذلك مثلاً بأوجه التوسط في مد البدل في: (آلآن وقد عصيت قبل)  (آلآن) في قراءة ورش له في هذه الكلمة اثنا عشر وجهاً، كلمة واحدة فيها  اثنا عشر وجها لـورش وحده في المدين، فأنكر الذهبي هذا وقال هذا من التقعر  والتكلف الذي نهي عنه محمد صلى لله عليه وسلم في قوله تعالى:  وَمَا أَنَا  مِنَ المُتَكَلِّفِين  َ [ص:86]، ومثل ذلك لعل أحمد أنكر كثرة الإمالات  المحضة في قراءة حمزة لأن حمزة اجتمع في قراءته أربع إمالات في كلمة واحدة  (كهيعص) إمالتان محضتان وإمالتان بالتقليل: كاف ها يا عين صاد، أربع إمالات  في كلمة واحدة وهذه التي ألغز بها أحد القراء في قوله:        أخبروني عن  آية جاء فيهاكل حكم قد كان للنونات        وإمالات أربع بمحلقد عزوها لحمزة  الزياتإذاً هذا ما يتعلق بالحكم على هذه القراءات.                                                         


**من آداب دارس علم القراءات                                                                                                                                                                                                              * *

          بقي من آداب الذي يدرس القراءات ومما ينبغي له أن يراجع ويحضر  دائماً وأن لا يتكل على حفظه في ما يتعلق باختلاف الأوجه لأن من النادر أن  تستوي ذاكرة الإنسان في قراءات متعددة، يمكن أن يكون الإنسان حاضر الذاكرة  في قراءتين في ثلاث لكن ما زاد على ذلك يصعب عليه استحضاره دائماً، ومن هنا  يحسن به قبل الدرس أن يراجع كتب القراءات فيما يتعلق بالدرس نفسه دائماً  بهيئة دائمة، كذلك من واجباته أن يقرأ بكل وجه ذكره حتى يسمع الطالب ذلك من  نطقه هو لأن الأصل في القراءات أنها سنة متبعة وأنها تؤخذ من أفواه الرجال  لا من ألفاظ الكتب؛ ولذلك فكثير من الأمور لا تحقق في القراءات إلا عن  طريق السماع كالإمالة والإشمام والروم والوقف بالتقليل وغير ذلك من الأوجه  التي لا يمكن أن تدرك بمجرد قراءتها مكتوبة، فلو قارنا هذا بالمهارات  العلمية اليوم المدروسة لطرق التدريس فإن ما يسميه أهل طرق التدريس  بالقراءة الصامتة، القراءة الصامتة يقصد بها تدبر الكلمات استخراج الكلمات  العويصة لشرحها واستنباط الفوائد من النص هذا أيضا فيما يتعلق بالقراءة  الناطقة مهارة من مهارات تدريس القراءات هو أمر لابد منه، وهذه القراءة  مختلف في هيأتها على قولين: القول الأول: أنها يجوز فيها الجمع والفرق،  القول الثاني: أنها لابد فيها من الفرق ولا يجوز فيها الجمع، والجمع هو أن  يقرأ الإنسان آية في الأصل بقراءة واحدة من رواية واحدة ثم يبين من اندرج  مع ذلك الراوي في تلك القراءة، يبين من اندرج معه وإذا حصل انفراد أو زيادة  يتمم القراءات في تلك القراءة ثم يتركها ويذهب إلى ما بعدها وبهذا يكون في  الآية الواحدة أو في المقطع الواحد قد جمع القراءات كلها على طريقة  الاندراج؛ لأنك في الأصل مثلا تقرأ بـقالون ثم يقال لك: من اندرج معه؟  فتقول: فلان وفلان وفلان إلا في كذا فقد قرأ قالون مثلاً ميم الجمع  بالتخيير بين الضم والإسكان (وقالون بتخييره تلا) وكذلك في ما يتعلق  بالإمالة في التوراة فيها وجهان لـقالون وكذلك ما يتعلق بالإبدال بـ(الذئب)  وفي (بئر معطلة) وفي (المؤتفكات) خلاف لـقالون أيضاً، فإذا أردت أن تقرأ  به تبين من اندرج معه في الوجه الأول من أوجهه مثلاً ثم تأتي بالوجه الثاني  وتبين من اندرج معه وكثيراً ما تستوعب القراءات إذا كان المقطع قصيراً  بهذا. هذا القراءة بالجمع.الوجه الثاني: القراءة بالفرق أو بالإفراد، وهو  أن تقرأ ختمة لكل قارئ على حدة ولا شك أن هذه أسلم وأقرب لمنهج السلف فيما  يتعلق بتعلم القراءات، وأيضاً فإن الذي يقرأ بالفرق هو الذي يمهر ويتقن  بخلاف من يقرأ بالجمع دائماً، الماهر هو الذي يقرأ بالفرق.                                                         


**مراجع في علم القراءات                                                                                                                                                                                                              * *

          بالنسبة للرجوع إلى المراجع الأصلية في هذا العلم فإن مراجعه  التي ينبغي حفظها لمن اشتغل بهذا العلم أو يجب حفظها لمن يشتغل بعلم  القراءات أهمها متن الشاطبية ولابد أن يتقن الإنسان رموزها وحفظ هذه الرموز  وأن يتقن كذلك إصلاح كلماتها ففيها كثير من الكلمات الغريبة في اللغة  وكثير من الكلمات التي يشق ضبطها فيحتاج الإنسان إلى مراجعة الشروح، وشروح  الشاطبية من أعظمها وأهمها كتاب "سراج القارئ" فهو من أكثرها نفعا من أكثر  المطبوع منها نفعا وقد طبع لها ثلاثة شروح لكن أهمها هذا الشرح وطبع معه  كذلك كتب نافعة مثل "غيث النفع" وغيره مطبوعة على الهامش، وكذلك "الدرة"  التي هي تكملة الشاطبية فينبغي للقراء بالعشر حفظها وكذلك "طيبة النشر" لمن  أراد التوسع في هذه القراءات العشر وكذلك نظم ابن بري المسمى بـ(الدرر  اللوامع في مقرئ الإمام نافع ) وهو نظم نافع جداً كما سماه مؤلفه فهو درر  لوامع في الواقع وهذا الكتاب له شروح متعددة أحسنها "النجوم الطوالع" وهو  مطبوع شرح متوسع جيد، وله شروح أخرى وعليه منظومات، إضافات إليه، والذي  يبتدئ في علم القراءات ينبغي أن يبدأ به لسهولته ويسره ولأن أول ما يبدأ به  في القراءات قراءة نافع؛ فهي أول القراءات دائما عند كل المؤلفين في  القراءات جميعاً وهو قد أتقنها أتقن روايتي ورش وقالون، ورش من طريق أبي  يعقوب الأزرق وقالون من طريق أبي نشيط.ثم الكتب التي هي للمطالعة من أيسرها  "تحبير التيسير" وهذا الكتاب ينبغي أن يكون دائماً مع كل شخص في حقيبته  الخاصة لأنه يحل له إشكالات القراءات بسرعة ويسر وسهولة ليس فيه رموز ولا  إشكالات يبين لك القواعد المطلقة ثم يردفها بالفرش ويرتب ذلك على ترتيب  المصحف للسور، وهو في حجمه لطيف وكذلك لغته واضحة وسهلة.ثم بعد هذا "النشر"  وهو بحر لا ساحل له ومشكلته العويصة رداءة الطبعة فقد طبع طبعة واحدة فيها  كثير من الأخطاء ومن ليس من أهل القراءات كثيراً ما يلتبس عليه الأمر لأنه  يحذف من هذه الطبعة (لا) النافية فيقال: يجوز عند فلان كذا بدل: لا يجوز،  ونحو هذا؛ فلذلك هذا الكتاب ينبغي فيه الرجوع إلى أهل القراءات ومن كان  لديه منه نسخة لابد في الحكم أن يصححها على مراجع أخرى أو على من كان  مختصاً. وكذلك كتب الإمام الداني فهي أصل هذا العلم كله وهي المرجع عند  الاختلاف وأعظمها "التيسير" وهو أيضاً قد طبع طبعة فيها أخطاء فادحة وفيها  سقط بين بعض الأحيان تتجاوز ثلاثة أسطر بين سطرين ونحو هذا لكنه متوفر  مخطوطاً ويحقق الآن وسينشر إن شاء الله وملخصاته كثيرة، الكتب التي هي  اختصارات له أو شروح طبع منها عدد.                                                     


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

مقدمات في العلوم الشرعية [6] 
-   للشيخ : (            محمد الحسن الددو الشنقيطي       )                             

علم علوم القرآن، هو تجميع لعلوم شتى، بعضها راجع إلى اللفظ وبعضها راجع  إلى المعنى، ومن هذه العلوم ما يتعلق بتاريخ القرآن، وأسباب النزول، وما  يتعلق بمناسبات السور بعضها لبعض ومناسبات الآيات بعضها لبعض ومناسبات  الكلمات بعضها لبعض، وما يتعلق بغريب القرآن وهو من أهم علوم القرآن،  والمكي والمدني والشتوي والصيفي.                     


علم أسباب النزول                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

           الحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد، وعلى  آله وأصحابه أجمعين.أما بعد:فبعدما أتينا على ما أردنا قوله فيما يتعلق  بعلم القراءات، نضيف إليه علم علوم القرآن، وهذا العلم في الواقع هو تجميع  لعلوم شتى ليس واحد منها كبيراً وإنما هو علم يجمع علوماً متفاوتة، هذه  العلوم بعضها راجع إلى اللفظ وبعضها راجع إلى المعنى وبعضها تاريخي أي:  يرجع إلى تاريخ القرآن، فمما يرجع إلى المعنى منها أسباب النزول، وهذا باب  من أبواب علوم القرآن لكنه قد أفرد وألف فيه بعض الكتب أشهرها كتاب الواحدي  النيسابوري ثم كتاب السيوطي كلاهما مسمى بأسباب النزول، وقد اهتم أهل  التفسير كثيراً بأسباب النزول لما ذكرنا من قبل من أنها تعين على فهم  الآيات.                                                                  

علم مناسبات القرآن                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

           ثم مما يتعلق بالمعنى كذلك مناسبات القرآن مثل مناسبات السور  بعضها لبعض ومناسبات الآيات بعضها لبعض ومناسبات الكلمات بعضها لبعض؛  فالقرآن معجز في ترتيبه وتنسيقه ولهذا فالترتيب فيه إعجاز عجيب فقد بدأ بعد  الفاتحة، الفاتحة ملخص للقرآن بكامله فكل معاني القرآن مجتمعة في الفاتحة  جمعت كل ما تناوله القرآن من معاني سواءً كان ذلك في التوحيد والثناء على  الله وذكر اليوم الآخر أو كان في الأحكام والعبادات والمعاملات أو كان في  ما يتعلق بحاجات بني آدم واحتياطاتهم وما يصلح أمور دينهم ودنياهم فقد بدأت  الفاتحة أولا بالثناء على الله وتوحيده وتمجيده: الْحَمْدُ للهِ رَبِّ  الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ[الفاتحة:2-3]، ثم ذكر فيها اليوم  الآخر وما اشتمل عليه من البعث وفي ما بعده في قوله: مَالِكِ يَوْمِ  الدِّينِ[الفاتحة:4]، ثم بعد ذلك ذكرت العبادات كلها في قوله: إِيَّاكَ  نَعْبُدُ[الفاتحة:5]، وذكرت المعاملات كلها في قوله: وَإِيَّاكَ  نَسْتَعِينُ[الفاتحة:5]، وذكر كذلك احتياجات بني آدم كلها في الدنيا  والآخرة في قوله: اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ المُسْتَقِيمَ * صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ  أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ[الفاتحة:6-7]، وذكر كذلك القصص وأخبار السالفين  وأيام الله وإهلاكه للأمم في قوله: غَيْرِ المَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا  الضَّالِّينَ[الفاتحة:7]؛ فجمعت الفاتحة ملخصاً شاملاً للقرآن كله، كل  الموضوعات التي تناولها القرآن موجودة في الفاتحة، بعدها جاءت طوال السور  التي تتناول كثيراً من المعاني والأحكام وكلما ذهبت مع القرآن كلما قصرت  السور حتى تصل إلى نهايته والتناسب بينها واضح كذلك التناسب في الأحكام وفي  الأسلوب اللغوي وفي القصص واضح جداً، وكذلك التناسب بين الآيات فترتيب  الآيات كذلك معجز وهذا التناسب بعضه راجع إلى الفواصل، والفواصل أيضاً علم  من علوم القرآن المستقلة والمقصود به رؤوس الآي التي يوقف عليها لأن  الفاصلة في القرآن مثل السجعة في السجع ومثل القافية في النظم، فالقرآن نوع  من الكلام مستقل ليس مثل السجع ولا مثل النظم ففيه فواصل يقابلها في الشعر  القوافي ويقابلها في السجع السجعات، وهذه الفواصل إنما كانت تعرف بوقف  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وبعده للآيات فقد كان يعد الآيات لأصحابه كما  ثبت: (أن أبياً سأل ابن مسعود فقال: كأين تقرؤون سورة الأحزاب آية؟ فقال:  ثلاثاً وسبعين فقال: قط..) أي: ما كانت كذا قط، فقد كانت مثل سورة البقرة  ثم نسخ منها الكثير وكان مما نسخ منها آية الرجم نسخ لفظها وبقي حكمها.  والفواصل قد وضع لها أهل العلم قواعد تعرف بها من أهمها قضية التناسب، فإذا  كانت الفاصلة على حرف معين إذا وجدت حرف معين يمكن الوقف عليه وقبله فاصلة  فيها نفس الحرف وبعده فاصلة فيها نفس الحرف فاعلم أن ذلك رأس آية واعلم  أنه فاصلة من فواصل القرآن؛ ومن هنا فمثلاً سورة الإسراء فيها مائتا فاصلة  كلها على الألف التي هي حرف مد إلا الآية الأولى منها فالفاصلة فيها على  حرف الراء الساكنة فقط الساكنة في الوقف سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي أَسْرَى  بِعَبْدِهِ لَيْلًا مِنَ المَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ إِلَى المَسْجِدِ الأَقْصَى  الَّذِي بَارَكْنَا حَوْلَهُ لِنُرِيَهُ مِنْ آيَاتِنَا إِنَّه هُوَ  السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ[الإسراء:1]؛ فهذه الراء وحدها هي التي ليس بعدها ألف  في فواصل السورة كلها ما بعد ذلك كله بالألف وَآتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ  وَجَعَلْنَاهُ هُدًى لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَلَّا تَتَّخِذُوا مِنْ دُونِي  وَكِيلًا * ذُرِّيَّةَ مَنْ حَمَلْنَا مَعَ نُوحٍ إِنَّهُ كَانَ عَبْدًا  شَكُورًا[الإسراء:2-3].. وهكذا بالألف كلها إلى نهاية السورة. وفي بعض  الأحيان تقع المناسبة بين الأحرف التي تقع عليها الفواصل من جهة تشابهها في  المخرج أو من جهة تشابهها في الصفة كالنون والميم ونحو ذلك، وهذا كثير في  القرآن، والفواصل أيضاً قد أفردت بالتأليف وأهم المؤلفات المفردة في علم  الفواصل "ناظمة الزهر" وهي قصيدة للإمام الشاطبي وهي مشروحة مطبوعة وألف  فيها عدد من الأئمة بعد الشاطبي فزادوا زيادات على الشاطبي في مواضع الخلاف  لأن العد متباين باختلاف القراءات، عد الآي مختلف باختلاف القراءات فقد  ذكرنا من قبل أن لأهل المدينة عدين، يسمى العد المدني الأول وهو العد الذي  يوافق قراءة أبي جعفر يزيد بن القعقاع والعد المدني الثاني وهو العد الذي  يوافق قراءة نافع، والعد المكي واحد وهو موافق لقراءة ابن كثير والعد  الكوفي واحد وهو موافق للقراءات الكوفية الثلاثة، والعد البصري واحد، والعد  الشامي واحد؛ فهذه أعداد للآيات وهي متباينة بحسب الاعتبارات فمثلا  الفاتحة في العد المكي: بِسْمِ اللهِ الْرَّحمَنِ الْرَّحَيمِ[الفاتحة:1]  آية منها، واهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ المُسْتَقِيمَ * صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ  أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ المَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا  الضَّالِّينَ[الفاتحة:6-7]، آية واحدة؛ لأن الفاتحة صرح بأنها سبع آيات،  فإذا عددت البسملة آية منها فلابد أن تجعل آخرها آية واحدة حتى يتم العدد،  ومثل ذلك الفواتح فواتح السور في بعض القراءات تعد آية مستقلة فيقال:  (الـم) آية (الـمص) آية (الــر) آية (الـمر) آية وهكذا (ق) آية (ن) آية،  وبعضهم يصلها بما بعدها فيعد ذلك آية واحدة ومن هنا اختلفوا في سورة البقرة  على ثلاثة أقوال في عد آياتها؛ فالمشهور أنها مائتان وستة وثمانون آية  وبعضهم يجعلها خمس وثمانون آية وبعضهم يجعلها أربع وثمانون آية على هذه  الاعتبارات السابقة؛ ولذلك فالعد عد آي القرآن كله على العد الكوفي ستة  آلاف ومائتان وأربع وثلاثون آية، وعلى العد المدني الثاني - وهو قراءة نافع  - ستة آلاف ومائتان وأربعة عشرة آية على هذا الخلاف الذي سبق، وقد بينا  عناية الناس بالعد في هذا حتى عد النقاط ذكرنا أن النقاط التي وضعها أبو  الأسود الدؤلي في القرآن مليون وخمسة وعشرين ألف وستة وثلاثين نقطة في  القرآن كله. وقد اعتنوا بعد الحروف التي اختلف فيها القراء كذلك، فالقراء  اختلفوا في إثبات الحروف كما ذكرنا في: مَالِكِ يَوْمِ  الدِّينِ[الفاتحة:4]و (ملك يوم الدين) يُخَادِعُونَ[البقرة:9]، و(يخدعون)  المد المتصل بميم الجمع في قوله: صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ  عَلَيْهِمْ[الفاتحة:7]، (عليهُمْ) (عليهِمِ) (عليهُمُ) وهكذا فهذا المد حرف  فإذا عددته ازداد عدد الحروف ومن هنا اختلفوا في تجزئة القرآن الخلاف  المشهور فيما يتعلق بالتحزيب والتثمين والتربيع وغير ذلك كله راجع إلى عد  الحروف باختلاف القراءات؛ فتجدون بعض الأجزاء مختلفة في بدأها فمثلاً الحزب  الأول من القرآن مختلف في نهايته هل بداية الحزب الثاني قوله تعالى:  وَإِذَا لَقُوا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قَالُوا آمَنَّا[البقرة:76]، أو قوله  تعالى: أَفَتَطْمَعُونَ أَنْ يُؤْمِنُوا لَكُمْ[البقرة:75]، محل خلاف  تجدونه في المصاحف ومثل ذلك قوله تعالى: لَنْ تَنَالُوا الْبِرَّ حَتَّى  تُنْفِقُوا مِمَّا تُحِبُّونَ[آل عمران:92]، مختلف هل هذا بداية الحزب أو  قوله: كُلُّ الطَّعَامِ كَانَ حِلًّا لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ[آل عمران:93]،  بجعل الآيتين تبعاً للحزب السابق محل خلاف، وهكذا في كل القرآن، ونظير هذا  في انتصاف القرآن وتربيعه أي أرباعه فالنصف مختلف فيه هل ينتهي عند  وَلْيَتَلَطَّفْ[الكهف:19]، عند هذه الكلمة نصف الحروف قيل ينتهي عند اللام  من (وليتلطف) وقيل عند الفاء منها وأغرب بعض الناس فجعله ينتهي في سورة  الحج؛ لأن الكلمات هي التي تنقسم في سورة الحج فذهب بعضهم إلى أن الحروف  أيضاً تنقسم في سورة الحج عند قوله تعالى: وَالْبُدْنَ جَعَلْنَاهَا لَكُمْ  مِنْ شَعَائِرِ اللهِ[الحج:36]، قال أحد مشايخنا - اسمه محمد أحيد، له  ثلاثة وسبعون نظماً في علوم القرآن كلها ما ترك علماً من علوم القرآن إلا  ونظم فيه نظماً-:والبدن بين لامها والألفتناصفت حروف هذا المصحففالذي يبدو  لي أن الجزم بأن (والبدن) هي التي حصل التناصف بين حروفها أن هذا غلط لأن  الذي ينتصف في الحج الكلمات لا الحروف، الحروف لا خلاف في ما أعلم أنها  تنتصف في سورة الكهف هي نصف القرآن الحقيقي الواقعي في سورة الكهف؛ ولذلك  فإن المصاحف أعدلت إلى نهاية سورة الكهف وجعلت الانتصاف عند بداية سورة  مريم وكذلك الأرباع الربع الأول عند نهاية الأنعام على الراجح وبعده النصف  عند سورة الكهف ثم الربع الآخر نهايته عند نهاية سورة فاطر بداية ياسين  وقيل عند نهاية سورة الصافات وبداية  على خلاف هذا الخلاف فقط في سورتين  في سورة ياسين وسورة الصافات هل هما من الربع الثالث أو من الربع الرابع  ولا خلاف أن سورة  من الربع الرابع..والتسبيع ليس راجعاً إلى هذا لأن  التسبيع إنما هو راجع إلى أوراد الناس في ما يقرؤونه يومياً من القرآن، فقد  روي عن بعض الصحابة هذا التسبيع على التجزئة المعروفة للأسباع بالسور،  وطبعاً هذه الأسباع غير متفقة من ناحية العدد بعضها أطول من بعض؛ ولذلك ليس  راجع إلى عدد الحروف ولا عدد الكلمات، التسبيع خارج عما نحن فيه نتكلم هنا  عن ما يتعلق بالتربيع والتثمين والتحزيب ونحو ذلك.                                                                  

علم غريب القرآن                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

           كذلك مما يتعلق بالألفاظ من علوم القرآن ما يتعلق بغريب القرآن  وهو علم مستقل وقد ألف فيه عدد من المؤلفات وأول معجم ألف في الإسلام هو  معجم الراغب الأصفهاني الذي سماه "المفردات" أي مفردات القرآن رتبه على  الترتيب المعجمي ويمكن أن يكون بذلك تأثر بأهل الحديث فتابع البخاري وهو  أول من ألف على المعاجم أول من ألف على ترتيب المعجم في كتابه "التاريخ"  الذي حين عرضه على إسحاق بن راهويه قال: ما هذا إلا السحر! لأن فيه ترتيب  ما كان العرب يعرفونه، رتب الأسماء ترتيباً حاصراً على الحروف هو أول من  عمل ذلك وبعده تتابعت المعاجم، وأول من ألف معجماً في اللغة على هذه  الطريقة هو الراغب الأصفهاني وكتابه في مفردات القرآن وهو مشهور مطبوع عدة  طبعات، كذلك ألف الإمام مكي بن أبي طالب "غريب القرآن" وألف أبو عبيد  القاسم بن السلام كتابه "غريب القرآن" وألف أبو عبيدة معمر بن المثنى كتاب  "الغريبين" غريب القرآن وغريب الحديث، وألف الشافعي رحمه الله كذلك "غريب  القرآن" وعدد كبير من أهل العلم ألفوا في هذا الباب مثل أبو هلال العسكري  وغيره، ولا شك أن الغرابة متفاوتة ولهذا فالغريب في زماننا هذا يدخل فيه  كثير من الكلمات التي لم تكن غريبة لدى السلف لأننا ابتعدنا عن العربية  وكلما ابتعدنا ازداد عدد الغريب، كثير من الألفاظ لم تكن غريبة في الزمان  الأول وأصبحت غريبة اليوم لندرة استعمالها في كلام الناس المعتاد لأن الناس  لا يتكلمون في ما بينهم في العادة بالعربية الفصحى؛ فلذلك يصبح كثير من  ألفاظها غريباً في التداول.وعلم الغريب من أهم علوم القرآن لأن به فهم كثير  من الألفاظ التي هي وعاء المعاني هي مندرجة فيها ومن لم يكن من أهل الغريب  قال أهل العلم: لا يحل له التفسير أصلاً لأنه سيقدم على القول في الكتاب  بغير علم، وهذا الذي امتنع منه أبو بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما، ولذلك نجد  اليوم بعض الذين يتجاسرون على دروس التفسير يجلس في درس يفسر سورة يوسف  فلما بلغ قول الله تعالى: فَأَرْسِلْ مَعَنَا أَخَانَا نَكْتَلْ[يوسف:63]  قال: نكتل اسم أخي يوسف! فهذا النوع من الجهل بمفردات القرآن يؤدي إلى  القول على الله بغير علم.                                                                  
*
*
علم التناسب بين السور والآيات                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

           كذلك من علوم القرآن المتعلقة بالألفاظ ما يتعلق بالتناسب كما  ذكرنا، التناسب بين السور والتناسب بين الآيات وكذلك التناسب بين الكلمات  هو نوع آخر من أنواع التناسب، وهذا التناسب بين الكلمات معجز وله كثير من  الأمثلة في القرآن مثل قول الله تعالى: إِنَّ المُسْلِمِينَ  وَالمُسْلِمَاتِ وَالمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالمُؤْمِنَاتِ وَالْقَانِتِينَ  وَالْقَانِتَاتِ وَالصَّادِقِينَ وَالصَّادِقَاتِ وَالصَّابِرِينَ  وَالصَّابِرَاتِ وَالْخَاشِعِينَ وَالْخَاشِعَاتِ وَالمُتَصَدِّقِ  ينَ  وَالمُتَصَدِّقَ  اتِ وَالصَّائِمِينَ وَالصَّائِمَاتِ وَالْحَافِظِينَ  فُرُوجَهُمْ وَالْحَافِظَاتِ وَالذَّاكِرِينَ اللهَ كَثِيرًا  وَالذَّاكِرَاتِ أَعَدَّ اللهُ لَهمْ مَغْفِرَةً وَأَجْرًا  عَظِيمًا[الأحزاب:35]، فجاء ترتيبها ترتيباً لفظياً عجيباً في ما يتعلق  بالتشابه بين الحروف في المخارج والصفات قوله: إِنَّ المُسْلِمِينَ  وَالمُسْلِمَاتِ وَالمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالمُؤْمِنَاتِ[الأحزاب:35]؛ فهذا يشترك  في الميم التي بدأ بها وتوسطته، فالكلمات الأربعة كلها مبدوءة بالميم  وتوسطت الميم فيها المُسْلِمِينَ وَالمُسْلِمَاتِ وَالمُؤْمِنِينَ  وَالمُؤْمِنَاتِ[الأحزاب:35]، كذلك قوله: وَالْقَانِتِينَ وَالْقَانِتَاتِ  وَالصَّادِقِينَ وَالصَّادِقَاتِ[الأحزاب:35] تجتمع في القاف كذلك فالقاف  في الكلمات الأربع، وَالْخَاشِعِينَ وَالْخَاشِعَاتِ[الأحزاب:35]كذلك مع  وَالْقَانِتِينَ وَالْقَانِتَاتِ[الأحزاب:35] تشترك معها في العين التي هي  حلقية.. الكلمة التي قبلها: وَالصَّادِقِينَ وَالصَّادِقَاتِ[الأحزاب:35]،  نعم، (الصادقين والصادقات) وَالْخَاشِعِينَ وَالْخَاشِعَاتِ[الأحزاب:35]؛  فالدال والشين مخرجهما واحد من شجر الفم فيشتركان في ذلك، وكذلك قوله:  وَالمُتَصَدِّقِ  ينَ وَالمُتَصَدِّقَ  اتِ[الأحزاب:35]؛ فالدال كذلك فيها  مناسبة للشين التي قبلها وَالْخَاشِعِينَ وَالْخَاشِعَاتِ[الأحزاب:35]،  ووَالصَّائِمِين  َ وَالصَّائِمَاتِ[الأحزاب:35] مناسبة لـ:  وَالمُتَصَدِّقِ  ينَ وَالمُتَصَدِّقَ  اتِ[الأحزاب:35] بالاشتراك في الصاد  كذلك ووَالْحَافِظِين  َ فُرُوجَهُمْ وَالْحَافِظَاتِ[الأحزاب:35]؛  فالاستعلاء الذي في الصاد كذلك نظيره في الظاء، (الحافظين فروجهم  والحافظات) ووَالذَّاكِرِين  َ اللهَ كَثِيرًا وَالذَّاكِرَاتِ[الأحزاب:35]؛  فالذال أيضاً والظاء صفتهما مشتركة فكان هذا تناسباً عجيباً وفيه تدرج  أيضاً من ناحية المعنى لكن نحن نقصد هنا من ناحية اللفظ. ومثل ذلك من ناحية  اللفظ في التناسب قول الله تعالى: هَاأَنْتُمْ هَؤُلاءِ تُدْعَوْنَ  لِتُنفِقُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللهِ فَمِنْكُمْ مَنْ يَبْخَلُ وَمَنْ يَبْخَلْ  فَإِنَّمَا يَبْخَلُ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ وَاللهُ الْغَنِيُّ وَأَنْتُمُ  الْفُقَرَاءُ وَإِنْ تَتَوَلَّوْا يَسْتَبْدِلْ قَوْمًا غَيْرَكُمْ ثُمَّ  لا يَكُونُوا أَمْثَالَكُمْ[محمد:38]؛ فقد اجتمع في هذه الآية أنواع الفعل  المضارع كلها الفعل المضارع المجزوم بالسكون والمجزوم بالحذف والمعل  والمجزوم بحذف النون كلها مجتمعة في هذه الآية الواحدة، والتناسب في ذلك  واضح، وكذلك اجتماع أحكام النون وأحكام الميم في آية واحدة وهي الآية  السادسة من سورة الأنعام قوله تعالى: أَلَمْ يَرَوْا كَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا مِنْ  قَبْلِهِمْ مِنْ قَرْنٍ مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ مَا لَمْ نُمَكِّنْ  لَكُمْ وَأَرْسَلْنَا السَّمَاءَ عَلَيْهِمْ مِدْرَارًا وَجَعَلْنَا  الأَنْهَارَ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهِمْ فَأَهْلَكْنَاهُ  مْ بِذُنُوبِهِمْ  وَأَنشَأْنَا مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ قَرْنًا آخَرِينَ[الأنعام:6]، هذه آية واحدة  جمعت جميع أحكام النون والتنوين وجميع أحكام الميم كذلك، كلها اجتمعت في  آية واحدة من كتاب الله وهي التي سبق الإلغاز بها في البيت السابق:خبروني  عن آية جاء فيهاكل حكم قد كان للنوناتواللغز قاصر لأنه لم يذكر الميمات  كذلك فالآية فيها أحكام النونات وأحكام الميمات كلها، فيها الإدغام الخالص  والإدغام بالغنة والإخفاء والإقلاب والإظهار كلها مجتمعة في ما يتعلق  بالنون، وفيها كذلك فيما يتعلق بالميم الإدغام الشفوي والفك والإخفاء كلها  مجتمعة.                                                                  

علم المكي والمدني                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

           كذلك من الأحكام المتعلقة بالتاريخ من علوم القرآن المكي  والمدني والشتوي والصيفي ونحو ذلك؛ فهذا راجع إلى التاريخ وبه يعرف الترتب  فيما يتعلق بالنسخ والتقييد والإطلاق فليست معرفة التاريخ شرطاً في النسخ  فقط كما يتوهمه من درس التفسير أو درس الأصول بل إذا عرفنا المتأخر عرفنا  كيف جاء التدرج في تشريع الأحكام مثل قول الله تعالى: تَتَّخِذُونَ مِنْهُ  سَكَرًا[النحل:67]، هذه أول ما نزل فيه ذكر الخمر امتن الله بها على أنها  من الرزق لكنه أفردها على الرزق الحسن فجعلها ليست رزقاً حسناً لأنه عطف  عليها قوله: وَرِزْقًا حَسَنًا[النحل:67]، والعطف يقتضي المغايرة فدل هذا  على أن الخمر وإن كان رزقاً ليس رزقاً حسناً، ثم جاء بعدها: لا تَقْرَبُوا  الصَّلاةَ وَأَنْتُمْ سُكَارَى حَتَّى تَعْلَمُوا مَا  تَقُولُونَ[النساء:43]؛ فحرمت الخمر في وقت الصلاة فقط، ثم بعد ذلك أرشد  إلى تركها وبينت مضارها دون أن يجزم في ذلك كقوله تعالى: يَسْأَلُونَكَ  عَنِ الْخَمْرِ وَالمَيْسِرِ قُلْ فِيهِمَا إِثْمٌ كَبِيرٌ وَمَنَافِعُ  لِلنَّاسِ وَإِثْمُهُمَا أَكْبَرُ مِنْ نَفْعِهِمَا[البقرة:219]، ثم جاء  التحريم البات في قوله تعالى: إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ يُوقِعَ  بَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاءَ فِي الْخَمْرِ وَالمَيْسِرِ  وَيَصُدَّكُمْ عَنْ ذِكْرِ اللهِ وَعَنِ الصَّلاةِ فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ  مُنتَهُونَ[المائدة:91]؛ فحرمها تحريما جازما وهذا أبلغ في التحريم مما لو  قال: (فانتهوا) لأنه قال: فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُنتَهُونَ[المائدة:91] تهديداً  ولذلك يقال: إن عيينة بن حصن شرب الخمر فقيل له: ألم يحرمها الله؟ فقال:  لا، إنما قال: فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُنتَهُونَ[المائدة:91] وسكت وسكتنا، فما  قلنا: نعم ولا قلنا: لا.لكنه أسلم بعد ذلك، فيعتبر من الصحابة لأنه رأى  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مؤمناً به، ثم رجع للإسلام بعد ردته.                                                                  

علم الإعجاز البلاغي                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

           كذلك من علوم القرآن ما يتعلق بالمعنى وهو كثير جداً، منه ما  يتعلق بالإعجاز البلاغي فيه، وبلاغة القرآن اعتنى بها عدد من المفسرين قد  سبقت الإشارة إلى ذلك كـالزمخشري ومحمد الطاهر بن عاشور ومن المتأخرين  الصابوني، فهؤلاء الذين اعتنوا بأوجه البلاغة، وكذلك هذا الذي ألف كتاب  الجدول في إعراب القرآن وبيانه بما يتعلق بالبيان، وكذلك أحد المشايخ  الموريتانيين ألف كتاباً سماه "البيان والتعريف بما في القرآن من أحكام  التصريف" هذا في التصريف فقط ليس في البلاغة، "البيان والتعريف بما في  القرآن من أحكام التصريف" وهو مطبوع في مجلدين.                                                                  

علم أسرار التكرار                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

           كذلك من هذه العلوم المتعلقة بالمعاني في القرآن ما يتعلق  بأسرار التكرار؛ لأنه يقع التكرار في القرآن سواءً في القصص أو في الأخبار  أو غير ذلك، وهذا التكرار قطعاً له سر بلاغي أو سر حكمي، فاستنباط ذلك من  المهمات، فقد يكون هذا على وجه الإلغاز مثل ما جاء في قول الله تعالى:  فَبَدَأَ بِأَوْعِيَتِهِم  ْ قَبْلَ وِعَاءِ أَخِيهِ ثُمَّ اسْتَخْرَجَهَا  مِنْ وِعَاءِ أَخِيهِ[يوسف:76]، فهنا ما السر في التكرار؟ لأن الأسلوب  المناسب في الأصل أن يقول: (فبدأ بأوعيتهم قبل وعاء أخيه ثم استخرجها منه)  أو (من وعائه) وهكذا، لكن الجواب عن هذا أن هذا حصل فيه إلغاز ألغز فيه أحد  العلماء الشناقطة بقصيدة يقول فيها:سؤال غريب دون شنقيط أرضهمن البعد تيه  يتصلن بتيهإذا شبه الهادي بها وجه مرشدتشابه في عينيه وجه متيهوأرسلها إلى  المغاربة فلم يجيبوه، لم يهتدوا إلى جوابه؛ فأجابه أحد العلماء الشناقطة  بقصيدة على نفس الروي يقول فيها:سؤال قد أعيا أهل فاس وغيرهمفكنا بحمد الله  مفتتحيهوهذه يقول فيها: إن السر العجيب فيها أنه لو قال: (فبدأ بأوعيتهم  قبل وعاء أخيه ثم استخرجها منه) لكان هذا مما تأنف عنه الأنفس لأنه كأنه  استخرجها من أخيه، ولو قال: (ثم استخرجها من وعائه) لأوهم هذا أنه استخرجها  من وعاء نفسه، من وعاء يوسف وليس ذلك مقصوداً فلا يمكن أن نتخلص من هذا  إلا بالتصريح بالاسم الظاهر، وقد ألف الكرماني في أسرار التكرار وهو كتاب  مطبوع، أسرار التكرار في القرآن، وألف غيره كذلك، لكن كتاب الكرماني تناول  كثيراً من الآيات التي فيها هذا النوع من التكرار مع أن هذه الآية لم  يذكرها، سبحان الله! ما علق عليها.   


علم تاريخ نزول القرآن                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

           كذلك من علوم القرآن ما يتعلق بنزوله، تاريخ نزوله؛ كنزوله  منجماً ومثل التفريق بين مكيه ومدنيه، فالمدني عشرون سورة والمكي اثنتان  وثمانون سورة، واثنتا عشرة سورة مختلف فيها، هل هي مكية أو مدنية أو مما  تكرر نزوله؟ فالمدني عشرون سورة هي: البقرة وآل عمران والنساء والمائدة  والأنفال والتوبة والنور والأحزاب ومحمد والفتح، سورة الفتح وإن كانت لم  تنزل بالمدينة إلا أنها نزلت بعد الهجرة، وهذا ضابط المدني، والحجرات  والحديد والمجادلة والحشر والممتحنة والجمعة والمنافقون والتغابن والتحريم  والنصر؛ فهذه عشرون متفق على أنها مدنية، واختلف في اثنتي عشرة سورة منها  الفاتحة والمجموعة التي معها هل هي مدنية أو مكية أو مما تكرر نزوله؟ ومنها  المعوذتان كذلك، وأما اثنتان وثمانون سورة فمتفق على أنها مكية، قد كنت  نظمت هذا في الصغر وما أحفظه لكن فيه:المدني من كتاب اللهعشرون سورة بلا  اشتباهأولها بقرة فالآلثم النسا المائدة الأنفالفتوبة فالنور فالأحزابمحمد  فالفتح لا كذابفالحجرات فالحديد فالجدالفتح امتحان جمعة نفاق تالوالباق مكي  وذا ثنتانمع الثمانين بلا بهتانفمعرفة هذا مما يعين الإنسان على تفهم  القرآن والتدبر فيه والتفريق بين الأساليب المتنوعة فيه.                                                                  

الكتب المؤلفة في علوم القرآن                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

           والكتب التي تجمع علوم القرآن المتنوعة من أعظمها كتاب الزركشي  المسمى بـ(البرهان في علوم القرآن) وكتاب السيوطي المسمى بـ(الإتقان في  علوم القرآن) كذلك، ومن كتب المعاصرين في هذا الباب كتاب الزرقاني المسمى  "مناهل العرفان" وهو جيد لخصه من كتاب السيوطي تقريباً وأضاف إليه بعض ما  يتعلق بترجمة القرآن وغير ذلك من الأبحاث النافعة.ثم من الكتب المتعلقة  بعلوم القرآن للمحدثين كذلك كتاب الشيخ مناع القطان رحمة الله عليه، واسمه  "مباحث في علوم القرآن" وكذلك كتاب صبحي صالح رحمة الله عليه، المسمى أيضاً  "مباحث في علوم القرآن" والذي يريد تدريس علوم القرآن الأفضل له أن يتقيد  بكتاب محدد من هذه الكتب، وألا يتجاوز ذلك لأنه بتجاوزه سيضطر للتداخل بين  علم علوم القرآن وعلم التفسير، سيقع في التداخل، وبالأخص الموضوعات  المدروسة في الجانبين مثل الحروف السبعة وما يتعلق بها، هذا في مقدمات  التفسير يدرسه المفسرون كـابن جرير الطبري الذي أتى به في المقدمة والقرطبي  الذي أتى به في المقدمة وابن جزي الذي أتى به في المقدمة، ويدرسه أهل علوم  القرآن كذلك، ومثل هذا ما يتعلق بأسباب النزول فهو المشترك كذلك، من  المباحث المشتركة بين علوم القرآن وعلم التفسير، ومثل ذلك..                                                                  

علم الوحي                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

           أما ما يتعلق بظاهرة الوحي فإنه مما يشترك فيه علم علوم القرآن  مع علوم الحديث؛ لأن ظاهرة الوحي يشرحها أهل الحديث ويعقدون لها الأبواب  والبخاري رحمه الله بدأ صحيحه بباب: كيف كان بدء الوحي إلى رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم وقول الله تعالى: إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا  أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ[النساء:163]، وأورد فيه الأحاديث المتعلقة ببدء  الوحي، فهذا مما يدرسه أهل علوم القرآن كذلك لأن الوحي جاء على أوجه متعددة  أوصلها بعضهم إلى اثني عشر وجهاً بجمع النصوص الواردة بذلك، ومعظمها ترجع  إلى ثلاث هي المذكورة في قول الله تعالى: وَمَا كَانَ لِبَشَرٍ أَنْ  يُكَلِّمَهُ اللهُ إِلَّا وَحْيًا[الشورى:51] أي: في رؤيا النوم، أَوْ مِنْ  وَرَاءِ حِجَابٍ[الشورى:51]، بالكلام مثل ما حصل لموسى وللنبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم، أَوْ يُرْسِلَ رَسُولًا فَيُوحِيَ بِإِذْنِهِ مَا  يَشَاءُ[الشورى:51]، وهذا هو الأكثر تنزيل الرسالة عن طريق الملائكة، فأكثر  الوحي راجع إلى هذه الثلاثة، لكن هذه لها أنواع متعددة مثل الحديث الذي هو  ثاني حديث في الصحيح يقول فيه البخاري: (حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف قال:  أخبرنا مالك عن هشام بن عروة عن عائشة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( أن  الحارث بن هشام سأل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: يا رسول الله، كيف  يأتيك الوحي؟ قال: أحيانا يأتيني مثل صلصلة الجرس وهو أشده علي، وأحيانا  يتمثل لي الملك رجلاً فيكلمني فأعي عنه ما يقول )، قالت عائشة: ( ولقد  رأيته ينزل عليه في اليوم الشديد البرد فيفصم عنه وإن جبينه ليتفصد عرقاً )  ) فهذا ذكر نوعين من أنواع نزول الوحي، ولا شك أن كل واحد منهما له صور؛  لأن الرجل الذي يأتيه يأتي تارة في صورة دحية الكلبي وتارة يأتي في صورة  رجل مجهول، شديد بياض الثياب شديد سواد الشعر لا يرى عليه أثر السفر ولا  يعرفه منا أحد، وكذلك يأتي مثل صلصلة الجرس تارة يأتي بشدة هائلة مثل ما  حدث زيد بن ثابت: ( أنه كان جالساً إلى جنب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  فأسند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ركبته إلى فخذه فنزل عليه الوحي فارفضت  فخذي )، كادت فخذه تتكسر من شدة ما غشيه من هول الوحي، وهذا النوع كان إذا  نزل على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو راكب راحلته لا يقوى له شيء أي دابة  يركبها تمس الأرض إلا القصوى وحدها فكان إذا نزل عليها هذا النوع من الوحي  ضربت بأخفافها الأرض ووقفت حتى ينقطع، لا تتحرك حتى ينقطع، ومنه ما دون  هذا؛ ولهذا يتفاوت الناس فكان عمر إذا كان بمجلس النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  فنزل عليه هذا النوع من الوحي يسمع مثل أزيز النحل، النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم يسمع مثل صلصلة الجرس الشديد، مثل السلسلة الضخمة من الحديد التي تجر  في الجبل الصلب، صوت شديد جداً وعمر يسمعه مثل أزيز النحل فقط، كل وقدرته  بحسب ذلك، ومن دون عمر لا يسمع شيئاً أصلاً. فإذاً على الباحث أو المدرس  الذي يريد تدريس هذا العلم الذي هو علوم القرآن أن يعلم أنه ملفق من عدة  علوم وأنه الأفضل له أن يرتبط بكتاب محدد يدرسه وألا يجعله كما سبق في  تدريس التفسير لا يرتبط فيه الإنسان بكتاب معين، في إحدى الطريقتين اللتين  ذكرنا، وإذا ارتبط بالكتاب فليس معنى ذلك أن يتابع الكتاب في كل ما فيه بل  عليه أن يضيف ويزيد وأن يوضح ويبين وأن يحاول كذلك تلخيص ما تشعب ونظم ما  انتثر والتمثيل لما أغفل والاعتراض على ما يمكن الاعتراض عليه والإجابة عن  الاعتراضات؛ فهذا من أوجه التفهيم المهمة جداً في كل العلوم. وبهذا نكمل ما  نريد بيانه عن علوم القرآن                                                                  
                                                                                            الأسئلة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
           ‏                                
 الالتباس فيما يتعلق برموز الشاطبية والدرة                                                                                                    

                                السؤال: يحصل عندما يحفظ الإنسان الشاطبية والدرة في  الالتباس بالألف والباء والجيم والدال ونحو ذلك من الرموز المشتركة، كيف  يتخلص منه الإنسان؟الجواب: إنما يتخلص منه بإتقان حفظ القصيدتين، أن يحفظ  كل واحدة منهما حفظا محكماً بحيث لا تلتبس عليه بالأخرى؛ لأن الالتباس إنما  يقع عند عدم إتقان الحفظ، إذا حفظت هذه وحفظت هذه وكان حفظك غير محكم  تتداخل عليك وتلتبس؛ ولذلك كثير من الذين يحفظون الشاطبية والدرة اليوم إذا  امتحنتهم بالمفاجأة فسألتهم عن بيت هل هو من الشاطبية أو من الدرة؟ التبس  عليهم الأمر، وهذا الذي يقتضي الوقوع في خطأ مثل هذا.ويمكن التخلص من ذلك  أيضاً بإتقان القراءة نفسها فمن كان متقناً للسبع أو لإحداها عرف ما كان من  الدرة مما كان من الشاطبية؛ لأن ما كان من الدرة ليس فيه ذكر للسبع أصلاً  وبالأخص أن القراءات الثلاث تابعة يمكن أن نتجوز فنقول مثل يقوله أهل  العلوم الطبيعية، يسمون النبات سلالات معينة يقصدون مجموعات متشابهة، فكذلك  القراءات بعضها بنت بعض؛ فقد سبق خلف وهو أحد القراء العشرة راو كذلك في  القراءات السبع كما سبق.                                                                      
*
*
أسلوب تقسيم المعاصرين في تفسير القرآن                                                                                                    

                                السؤال: هذا السؤال الثاني: هل التقسيم الذي سلكه بعض  المعاصرين في التفسير بحيث يبدأ بالمفردات، ثم بالإعراب، ثم بالكلام على  أسباب النزول، ثم الناسخ والمنسوخ، ثم بالأحكام، ثم النكات البلاغية، هل  هذا التقسيم مناسب أو غيره أحسن منه؟الجواب: أن لكل إنسان أسلوبه الخاص  فيما يتعلق بالترتيب، وقد ذكرنا من قبل أن الأحسن أن يسير الإنسان على منهج  واحد سواءً اختار أي ترتيب معين، ينبغي إذا اختار ترتيباً أن يسلكه ويستمر  عليه ليكون ذلك منضبطاً.وبالنسب   للقرآن لا يمكن أن يطبق عليه منهج واحد  في كل آياته؛ لأن كثيراً من الآيات تجد فيها تبويبا غير موجود لديك في  الآيات السابقة، مثلاً بعض الآيات لا يكون فيها مفردات غريبة أصلاً، وبعض  الآيات فيها اختلاف للقراء واضح فتدرج فيها القراءات، وبعض الآيات لها  أسباب نزول مروية وبعضها ليس لها أسباب نزول أصلاً، بعض الآيات كذلك تتكلم  عما يتصل بواقعنا نحن، وأنت تبحث فيها وتستنبط لعل الله يكتب لك ويفتح لك  بما يختصك به بأن تكون من السابقين إلى فهم بعض ما أرجئ من كتابه لأهل هذا  العصر، وبعض الآيات ليست كذلك لا تتعلق بأحكام ونحو هذا وهكذا؛ فإذاً لا  يمكن أن يسير الإنسان على ترتيب مثل هذا في كل القرآن، بل ربما كان هذا  أغلبياً فقط .                                                                      

 الجمع بين القراءات في الصلاة                                                                                                    

                                السؤال: [ما حكم الجمع بين القراءات في الصلاة؟] الجواب:  لأن القراءات أصلاً الشاذة لا توجد في التسجيلات ولا في الإذاعات ولا يعتني  أحد بقراءتها ولا تجوز قراءة القرآن بها تعبداً لذاتها إنما تجوز القراءة  بها في التعليم ونحو ذلك، أما القراءات المتواترة فهي التي حصلت لها  تسجيلات وإن كانت يسيرة وما طبع منها في المصاحف إلا أربعة مصاحف إلى الآن،  طبعت رواية حفص عن عاصم، وهذه انتشرت وكثرت مصاحفها، وطبعت كذلك رواية ورش  عن نافع وانتشرت وكثرت مصاحفها، وطبعت رواية قالون عن نافع طبعتين فقط،  الطبعة التونسية والطبعة الليبية، وطبعت كذلك رواية حفص الدوري عن أبي عمرو  بن العلاء طبعة واحدة هي الطبعة السودانية، فهذه أربع مصاحف فقط هي  الموجودة اليوم في العلم كله أما المصاحف الأخرى فهي خطية وقد جاءت  محاولتان الآن في السوق لاستيعاب القراءات في مصحفين، ويبدو أن الأخير  منهما الذي طلع هذه السنة أدق من سابقه؛ لأن السابق كان يتكل في القواعد  على ما سبق من المقدمات، وإنما يذكر الفرش فتجده يذكر في الأسفل الإمالات  وزوائد الياءات ياءات الإضافة نحو هذا فقط ولا يتعرض لغير ذلك من الأمور  التي تتعلق بالتسهيل وترقيق الراءات وميم الجمع ونحو هذا، والجديد أظنه أدق  من سابقه وما ختمته إلى الآن، لكن أظن أنه يمكن أن يكون أدق من سابقه فقد  قرأت بعض الأمور التي فيه فيها إتقان، فالأول طبع بالقراءات العشر  المتواترة باسم "القراءات العشر المتواتر" والثاني ما أذكر اسمه لأنه جديد  طبع هذه السنة، لكن عموماً أظن أن صاحبه أكثر دقة ويمكن أن يكون استفاد من  تجربة السابق، وهذا كما ذكرنا مفضول لأن الأفضل الفرق، أن تطبع المصاحف  مفرقة كل رواية تطبع وحدها هذا الأولى والأجدى. أما الجمع بين القراءات فإن  كان ذلك في كلمة واحدة لم يجز كأن يقول الإنسان: وَالآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ  وَأَبْقَى[الأعلى:17]، فـ(الآخرة) جمع فيها الإنسان بين نقل الهمزة وبين  تفخيم الراء، ولا أحد يجمع بين هذين في كلمة واحدة، لا أحد من القراء يجمع  بين هذين، فالذي ينقل الهمزة هو ورش، وورش يرقق الراء: (والآخرة خير وأبقى)  فالذي يقرأ: (والآخرة) هذا قطعاً فعل محرماً لأنه جمع بين وجهين في كلمة  واحدة لم يجمع بينهما قارئ فيها. أما الجمع بين القراءتين في الآية الواحدة  فهو مكروه كراهة شديدة لأنه يوقع في الإلباس وربما أدى إلى اختلاف المعنى،  أما الجمع بين القراءتين في الآيات المختلفة، أن يقرأ هذه بقراءة وهذه  بأخرى فهذا لا حرج فيه، لكنه في مقام التعليم لا ينبغي لأنه يشوش أذهان  الطلبة؛ فلذلك يقال: خلاف الأولى فقط، ويلجأ إليه المعلمون في القراءات  عندما يسمى بوقف الاختبار، لأنه من علوم القرءان علم الوقف والابتداء، وهذا  علم مهم يهمله الناس اليوم مع الحاجة الشديدة إليه، فقد سمعت قارئاً قرأ  في سورة الأعلى في الصلاة فقرأ قول الله تعالى: بَلْ تُؤْثِرُونَ  الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا[الأعلى:16]،قال: (بل تؤثرون الحياة الدنيا والآخرة)  ثم استأنف فقال: خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَى[الأعلى:17]، فيفسد المعنى تماماً بوقفه  وابتدائه، ونظير هذا كثير، لكن قليل من ينتبه له لأن كثيراً من أوجه الوقف  لا يتقنها إلا من كان ماهراً بالقرآن يعرف ما يؤدي إلى الاختيارات في الوقف  والابتداء، ولا تكاد تصلي مع إمام إلا أخطأ فيما يتعلق بالوقف والابتداء.  والأسلم في ذلك والأحوط هو من يلتزم فواصل الآيات، هذا أحسن شيء؛ لأنه  أولاً يعينه على عد الآيات وضبطها، وعدم تجاوز أي شيء منها كما كان النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم يفعل، وأيضاً فيه مهارة جديدة لأنه يقتضي من الإنسان أن  يطيل نفسه حتى يتم الآية، والآية إعجاز من إعجاز القرآن، والله سبحانه  وتعالى جعل وحدة القرآن آية، فالمحافظة على وحدات القرآن مهم جداً، إذا لم  يستطع الإنسان ذلك على الأقل لابد أن يتقن مبادئ الوقف والابتداء، ولذلك  فالوقف عند القراء ينقسم إلى أربعة أقسام: إلى وقف تام، ووقف كاف، ووقف  حسن، ووقف قبيح، هذه أربعة أقسام لابد من التمييز بينها، فالوقف التام هو  الذي يقع عند تمام المعنى، بحيث تنتهي التعلقات تتم العمدة وتتم الفضلة  وتتم متعلقات الفعل، ولا يبقى منصوب ولا مجرور متعلقاً بما سبق، فيتم  المعنى كاملاً، فهذا يسمى الوقف التام. الوقف الثاني، هو: الوقف الكافي،  وهو الوقف المعتبر شرعاً حتى لو لم يتم المعنى، وهو الوقف عند رؤوس الآي،  حتى لو تعلق بالآية مما بعدها مجرور أو نحو ذلك كقول الله تعالى في سورة  البقرة: لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَفَكَّرُونَ * فِي الدُّنْيَا  وَالآخِرَةِ[البقرة:219-220]، فلو وقفت على قوله: (لعلكم تتفكرون) فلا حرج  لأن الوقف هنا كاف، لأنه عند رأس الآية، لكن في الابتداء لابد أن ترجع لما  قبله، ولا تبتدئ بقوله: (في الدنيا والآخرة) كما يفعله بعض الناس؛ فكثيراً  ما نصلي خلف الأئمة في بعض البلدان فيفتتحون بمثل هذا النوع من الابتداءات،  إمام في تركيا -الله يهديه- يفتتح قراءته دائماً من وسط الكلام افتتح  قراءته في صلاة الصبح قال: بعد الفاتحة آمين، (ذو العصف والريحان فبأي آلاء  ربكما تكذبان) وعدة مرات هكذا يفتتح دائماً القراءة من موضع عجيب، ولا  تدري كيف اهتدى لمثل هذا! فمن كان يفهم لا يستطيع أصلاً أن يفتتح من هذا  المكان حفظه لا يساعده على ذلك. كذلك الوقف الحسن، وهو أن يكمل الإنسان  الجملة فيأتي بما يحسن السكوت عليه على الأقل، تكمل العمدة ويبقى بعض  الفضلات وما يتعلق بالفعل من منصوباته ونحو ذلك قد يقف الإنسان دونه، لكن  عمدة الكلام قد انتهى.الوقف الرابع الوقف القبيح، وهو الوقف بين المبتدأ  والخبر أو المضاف والمضاف إليه أو بين الفاعل والفعل، أو نحو ذلك بينما  تعلقه عضوي داخل الجملة، وهذا الوقف يجب فيه الرجوع، ولا يحل تعمده إلا عند  انقطاع النفس، لا يحل تعمد الوقف القبيح إلا عند انقطاع النفس؛ ولذلك سمعت  قارئاً يقرأ: (وقال) ثم قال: (الله) وَقَالَ اللهُ لا تَتَّخِذُوا  إِلَهَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ[النحل:51]، فقال: (قال) (الله لا تتخذوا إلهين اثنين  إنما هو إله واحد) وهذا لا يحل قطعاً، وفيه إفساد للمعنى وتقطيع له، فهؤلاء  جعلوا القرآن عضين كما فعل المستهزئون من قبلهم؛ ولهذا لابد من إتقان  الابتداء مثل ما تتقن الوقف.والرجوع إلى ما سبق في الوقف القبيح محل خلاف،  فقالت طائفة من أهل العلم: يكفيه أن يرجع إلى كلمة واحدة، لأن الربط يحصل  بها، كأنه ما وقف، وقالت طائفة: بل لابد أن يرجع لبداية كلامه؛ لأن هذا  ابتداء والابتداء لا بد منه، وهذا الخلاف هو الذي أشار إليه السيوطي رحمه  الله بقوله:الوقف بالتمام وتماموالكاف في تعلق الكلامويقف المضطر في  القبيحوالبدء من قبل على الصحيحأي: أن الصحيح أنه يبدأ من بداية مقطع ولا  يبدأ بكلمة فقط، إذا رجع في الوقف القبيح يرجع مما يمكن الابتداء به، سواءً  ابتدأ بفعل أو مبتدأ لكن المهم أن يبدأ بجملة.من المؤلفات المتعلقة  بالتناسب فقد ألف فيه كثير من الكتب المهمة ومن أعظمها كتاب "تناسق الدرر  في تناسب الآيات السور" للإمام البقاعي وهو كتاب ضخم كبير، وكذلك كتاب  السيوطي في تناسب الآيات والسور، "تناثر الدرر في تناسب الآيات  والسور"..البقاعي مطبوع، والسيوطي كذلك مطبوع.                                                                      


 المعنى العام الذي تدور حوله السور في القرآن                                                                                                    

                                السؤال: هل لكل سورة معنىً عام تدور حوله؟الجواب: هذا  السؤال من أسئلة التفسير، وليس من أسئلة القراءات ولا من علوم القرآن، ونحن  الليلة في القراءات وعلوم القرآن وقد سبق أن بينا أن الذين يشتغلون  بالتفسير الموضوعي استطاعوا أن يستنبطوا محور كل سورة أن يجعلوا لها  محوراً، وليس معناه أنها لا تتناول سوى ذلك المحور للتداخل الواضح في  الأساليب وهو معجز، لكن المهم أن تلك السورة تنزل بشيء معين لأمر معين،  فيغلب عليها ذلك فيكون محور السورة؛ ولهذا فالمقدمات التي وضعها سيد قطب  رحمه الله في كتابه "في ظلال القرآن" تبين المحور الأساسي لكل سورة من  السور، وعلى هذا يقوم التفسير الموضوعي كله.                                                                      

 كيفية الوقف والابتداء والاستعاذة والبسملة                                                                                                    

                                السؤال: [ما هي طرق الوقف والابتداء؟]الجواب: بالنسبة  للوقف الكافي لا إشكال فيه لأنه من السنة وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  يفعله لكن المشكلة هل الابتداء الذي بعده هل هو دائماً برأس الآية أو  بالرجوع؟ فالوقف على: لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَفَكَّرُونَ[البقرة:219] لا إشكال فيه  قطعا لكن هل يجوز الابتداء بقوله: فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ[البقرة:220]  أو لا يجوز ذلك إلا بالرجوع؟ هذا محل خلاف والأفضل أن يرجع الإنسان، وألا  يبتدئ بذلك؛ فالوقف لا إشكال فيه لكن الإشكال في الابتداء.بالنسب   لما  يتعلق بالاستعاذة والبسملة أو بوصلهما بما بعدهما أو الوقف أو السكوت هذا  مما يدرسه أهل القراءات ويبدءون به، فإن الافتتاح في بداية السور لا خلاف  في أنه يكون بالبسملة ما عدا سورة براءة، والافتتاح بالأجزاء، معناه بما  دون السور لا خلاف كذلك في أنه يفتتح فيها بالتعوذ، والتعوذ مختلف في هيئته  هل هو على ما ورد في سورة النحل: فَإِذَا قَرَأْتَ الْقُرْآنَ فَاسْتَعِذْ  بِاللهِ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ[النحل:98]، على هذا اللفظ (أعوذ  بالله من الشيطان الرجيم) أو يزاد على ذلك التعوذ من جهنم ومن الشيطان  الرجيم، أو يزاد الثناء فيقال: (أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان  الرجيم) فكل ذلك لا حرج فيه وقد حقق فيه المهدوي أن هذه الزيادات مطلوبة  كلها، وقد وردت فيها أحاديث لا يصح شيء منها، أما وصل ذلك بما بعده فوصل  البسملة إن كان الإنسان يقرأ بين سورتين فلا يجوز وصلها بآخر السورة  السابقة والافتتاح بأول الثانية قطعا لا يجوز أن يقول: لَكُمْ دِينُكُمْ  وَلِيَ دِينِ[الكافرون:6] بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، ويقف، ثم يقول: إِذَا  جَاءَ نَصْرُ اللهِ وَالْفَتْحُ[النصر:1]؛ لأن البسملة بداية سورة قطعاً،  ولذلك ما كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلم نهاية السورة حتى ينزل عليه  جبريل ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، فلا يجوز وصلها بأواخر السور، ولك فيها  وجهان جائزان: إما أن تقف قبل البسملة وبعدها، وإما أن تقف قبلها فقط  وتصلها بما بعدها، لا حرج في هذا إلا في أربع سور هي محل خلاف، هي سورتان  مفتتحتان بـ(ويل) وسورتان مفتتحتان بـ(لا) فــ:لا أُقْسِمُ بِيَوْمِ  الْقِيَامَةِ[القيامة:1]و: لا أُقْسِمُ بِهَذَا الْبَلَدِ[البلد:1]، و:  وَيْلٌ لِلْمُطَفِّفِين  َ[المطففين:1]، و: وَيْلٌ لِكُلِّ هُمَزَةٍ  لُمَزَةٍ[الهمزة:1]، هذه السور الأربع اختلف العلماء في حكم وصلها  بالبسملة، فذهب بعضهم إلى كراهة ذلك للجمع بين النفي والإثبات واسم الله  والويل حينئذ فاستحبوا السكوت أو الوقف بين البسملة وبين بداية السورة  حينئذ، أما التعوذ فإن افتتح الإنسان بما فيه ضمير غائب فإن الأفضل أن يقف  أيضاً وألا يصل، مثل ما لو افتتح فقال: (أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم) ثم  قال: إِلَيْهِ يُرَدُّ عِلْمُ السَّاعَةِ[فصلت:47]، أو: إِلَيْهِ يَصْعَدُ  الْكَلِمُ الطَّيِّبُ[فاطر:10]، أو نحو ذلك مما فيه ضمير غائب؛ لأنه يوهم  أن الشيطان هو الذي إليه يصعد الكلم الطيب، أو هو الذي إليه يرد علم الساعة  وليس ذلك صحيحاً، بل ينبغي أن يقف الإنسان، أن يقول: (أعوذ بالله من  الشيطان الرجيم) ويقف، ثم يبتدئ فيقول: إِلَيْهِ يُرَدُّ عِلْمُ  السَّاعَةِ[فصلت:47]، أو: إِلَيْهِ يَصْعَدُ الْكَلِمُ  الطَّيِّبُ[فاطر:10]، أو نحو ذلك، وإذا وقف انقطع هذا الإيهام قطعاً، لذلك  قال ابن بري في كتابه الدرر اللوامع، يقول:وبعضهم بسمل عن ضرورةفي الأربع  المعلومة المشهورةللفرق بين النفي والإثباتإلى أن يقول:... واسم الله  والويلات.   

 أسماء السور توقيفية                                                                                                    

                                السؤال: [هل أسماء السور توقيفية؟ ]الجواب: بالنسبة لأسماء  السور هي توقيفية على الراجح، لكن مع ذلك فقد كره ابن عمر بعض التسميات  التي اشتهرت في زمانه، كره أن يقال: سورة البقرة أو سورة بني إسرائيل، فكان  يقول: السورة التي تذكر فيها البقرة والسورة التي يذكر فيها بنو إسرائيل  وذلك تحرجاً من أن ينسب بعض القرآن إلى البقرة أو إلى بني إسرائيل ونحو  هذا، وهذا تورع منه رضي الله عنه لكن هذه الأسماء ثابتة لهذه السور، فسورة  بني إسرائيل هي سورة الإسراء، وسورة البقرة هي سورة البقرة المعروفة،  وأسماء السور يدرسها كذلك أهل التفسير ويعتنون بها، ومن أفضل من اعتنى بها  محمد بن يعقوب الفيروزآبادي في كتابه "بصائر ذوي التمييز في لطائف الكتاب  العزيز" فقد اعتنى بأسماء السور وهذبها، وكذلك يعتني بها أبو حيان في  "البحر" وابن عطية في "المحرر الوجيز" والقرطبي كذلك في تفسيره.                                                                      

 المقارنة بين علم القراءات وعلم التفسير                                                                                                    

                                السؤال: [هل هناك مقارنة بين علم القراءات وعلم  التفسير]الجواب: بالنسبة للمقارنة بين الاشتغال بعلم القراءات وعلم التفسير  لا شك أنه من ناحية الفائدة في التفهم والتطبيق أن علم التفسير أولى  وأشرف؛ ولذلك فإن كثيراً من أهل العلم يقول: هو أشرف العلوم على الإطلاق؛  لأنه يتعلق بفهم كتاب الله تعالى، ويتناول غيره من العلوم كلها، فالعلوم  كلها مندرجة فيه، فيدخل فيه التوحيد، ويدخل فيه الحديث، ويدخل فيه الأحكام،  ويدخل فيه التعبدات كلها، كل شيء في هذا العلم والقصص والمواعظ والعبر  والأخلاق والآداب كلها داخلة في علم التفسير. أما الاشتغال بعلم القراءات  فهو من مساعدات التفسير، لا ينبغي للإنسان أن يقتصر على القراءات وينشغل  بها عن غيرها من العلوم، بل هذا علم مساعد للمفسر ومعين له ومن لم يكن  متقناً له يصعب عليه في الواقع إتقان التفسير، بل الذي يقرأ دائما بقراءة  واحدة قد أثمه بعض أهل العلم إذا كان قادراً على أن يتعلم غيرها فإن الله  تعالى يقول: فَاقْرَءُوا مَا تَيَسَّرَ مِنْهُ[المزمل:20]، وقد تيسر له أن  يقرأ غيرها في الغالب؛ ولذلك قال السيوطي: (ما تيسر منه: القراءات العشر  برواياتها العشرين) قال: متيسرة في زمانه.بالنسبة لترتيب السور توقيفي في  العرضة الأخيرة التي عرضها جبريل على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد عرضه  بهذا الترتيب الذي لدينا، ولذلك ثبت عن أبي وزيد بن ثابت أن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم أمرهما أن يؤخرا سورة كذا ويضعانها في مكان كذا فهذا يدل على  هذا الترتيب، وأما ما أخرجه أبو بكر بن أبي داود في كتاب "المصاحف" من أن  ابن عباس قال لـعثمان: (ما بالكم أخذتم سورة الأنفال فجعلتموها في المئين؟  فاعتذر إليه عثمان بما يدل على أن ذلك اجتهاد منه) فهذا لا ينافي ما ذكر بل  هو إنما يحمل على أن ابن عباس لم يبلغه الترتيب فيما يتعلق بسورة الأنفال  فقط وبلغه فيما سواها؛ لأن الترتيب جاء على أطوار؛ ففي الترتيب الأول كانت  سورة النساء قبل سورة آل عمران، ثم جعلت سورة آل عمران مما يلي سورة البقرة  قبل النساء، وذلك في حديث حذيفة وابن مسعود . ومن هنا فأنبه إلى أن كتاب  "المصاحف" المطبوع اليوم قد طبع بعناية مستشرق وقد دس فيه كثيراً وحرف فيه  كثيراً من النصوص، وقد اطلعت على مخطوطة فيه فوجدت فيها كثيراً من التحريف  الواضح ويحققها أحد الإخوة من أهل المدينة في جامعة اسكتلندا في إدنبرة،  يحقق الكتاب وقد أجبروه على ألا يسب هذا المستشرق الذي حرف الكتاب، هو يشرف  عليه مستشرق تلميذ لذلك ومتأثر به، فيقول: هذا لا تمكن مخالفته، ومخالفته  خطأ علمي، مخالفة المستشرق هذا خطأ علمي! تحسم عليه درجة.                                                                      

 مخالفة ترتيب السور في الصلاة                                                                                                    

                                السؤال: [هل يجوز التنكيس في القراءة في الصلاة؟]الجواب:  بالنسبة لمخالفة الترتيب في الصلاة مختلف فيها فقيل: تكره لأن الله اختار  له هذا الترتيب، وتعمد مخالفته مكروه، وقيل: لا يكره التنكيس، ومثل ذلك ما  يتعلق بالتكرير فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كرر سورة الزلزلة في الصلاة  قرأ بها في الركعتين معاً، فقيل: كان متعمداً وقيل: إنما فعل ذلك من باب  السهو؛ ولذلك اختلف في التكرير والراجح كراهته في غير سورة الزلزلة إذا  فعلها الإنسان تسنناً مرة فلا حرج، لكن يكره في غيرها، وهذا ما أشار إليه  أحد العلماء بقوله:لا يكره التنكيس في الشهيروشهروا كراهة التكريربيت واحد  جمع المسألتين.                                                                      

 مراتب علم التجويد                                                                                                    

                                السؤال: [ما هي مراتب علم التجويد؟]الجواب: بالنسبة للسؤال  عما يتعلق بالتجويد قد أشرنا من قبل إلى مراتبه فذكرنا أنه ليس منزلة  واحدة من ناحية الحكم الشرعي؛ فمنه ما يجب وهو ما يستقيم به الكلام ويفهم  به؛ فهذا واجب لا خلاف فيه، وخلافه لحن واللحن في القرآن محرم قطعاً، ومن  تعمد اللحن فيه جمهور العلماء يكفرونه:روى عياض أنه من غيراحرفا من القرآن  عمدا كفراإن تعمد ذلك؛ لأنه بهذا يستهزئ بكتاب الله ما يتعمد ذلك إلا  مستهزئ.والدرجة الثانية هي ما يكون إتقاناً وإحساناً مثل إتقان المد ومخارج  الحروف وصفاتها فهذا سنة مؤكدة ولكنه لا يجب، هو سنة مؤكدة، ومنه مراعاة  الشدات والإدغام والفك ونحو ذلك، وعند الحنابلة يجب ذلك في الفاتحة فإذا  نقص إحدى الشدات في الفاتحة فإن ذلك مبطل لصلاته في الرواية المشهورة عند  الحنابلة..وشدات الفاتحة هي: شدة (لله) هذه شدة واحدة، الْحَمْدُ  للهِ[الفاتحة:2]، و(رب) رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ[الفاتحة:2]، شدة أخرى،  (الرحمن) شدة (الرحيم) شدة أخرى، (الدين) مَالِكِ يَوْمِ  الدِّينِ[الفاتحة:4]، الشدة الخامسة، (إياك) الشدة السادسة، إِيَّاكَ  نَعْبُدُ[الفاتحة:5]، وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ[الفاتحة:5] الشدة السابعة،  اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ[الفاتحة:6] الشدة الثامنة، صِرَاطَ  الَّذِينَ[الفاتحة:7] الشدة التاسعة، أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ  المَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا الضَّالِّينَ[الفاتحة:7] الشدة العاشرة في  الضاد، (الضالين) فيها شدتان: شدة الضاد واللام.فهذه إحدى عشرة شدة من نقص  منها واحدة بطلت صلاته عندهم لأنه لم يأت بالفاتحة التي أمر بها الشارع في  كل ركعة.لكن الذي يبدو أن محل هذا عند التعمد، التعمد أصلاً كفر عند  الجمهور كما ذكرنا من قبل، ومع ذلك فقد قرئ في الشواذ: (صراط لذين أنعمت  عليهم) وهذه لغة من لغات العرب، (لذين) بدل (الذين) و(لذي) بدل (الذي) لغة  معروفة من لغات العرب، وقرئ بها في الشواذ فقط، ولم يقرأ بها في المتواتر.  وكذلك القسم الثالث هو ما يندب من التجويد وهو تحسين الصوت بالقرآن وإتقانه  فهذا مندوب، يزيد الأجر وفيه فليتنافس المتنافسون، الناس فيه متفاوتون حسب  ملكاتهم وقدراتهم. والرابع: ما يكره وهو ما يؤدي إلى تمطيط زائد، أو  مبالغة في القلقلة حتى إن بعض القراء يحرك القلقلة، يجعلها حرفاً محركاً،  فيختلفون هل القلقلة مكسورة أو مضمومة، فإذا قرأ يقول: (قل هو الله أحد)  يكسر.. يجعل الدال دالين، يقول: (الله الصمد) يبالغ، نعم، (قدِ أفلح) هذه  مبالغة في القلقلة حتى تكسر دالا أخرى غير الدال الساكنة، والقلقة هي مجرد  ارتجاف الحرف في المخرج، أن يرتجف في المخرج فقط؛ فهذا النوع من المبالغات  مكروه لأنه يغير المعنى.والخامس هو المحرم وهو ما كان فيه من تقطيعه على  هيئة أنغام وأناشيد مما يخرجه عن أصله الذي أنزل له من التدبر والسكينة  والوقار فهذا محرم، ولم يكن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلم الأعراب مخارج  الحروف وصفاتها ونحو ذلك من الأمداد لأن هذه من لغتهم في الأصل، ولا  يحتاجون إلى تعلمها؛ فهم يعرفونها بفطرتهم وأصلهم، ( لكن ابن مسعود عندما  قرأ عنده: إِنَّمَا الصَّدَقَاتُ لِلْفُقَرَاءِ وَالمَسَاكِينِ[التوبة:60]  قال: إنما الصدقات للفقرآء والمساكين ) فعلمه المد، علمه طريقة ذلك؛ ومن  هنا يعلم أن هذا النوع من الأمداد التي قد يستعجل عنها الإنسان فلا يلقي  لها بالاً في بعض الأحيان ينبغي أن يرجع إليها ويتقنها.أقول قولي هذا  وأستغفر الله لي ولكم، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد، وعلى آله وصحبه  وسلم.                                                                                                   


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

مقدمات في العلوم الشرعية [7] 
-   للشيخ : (            محمد الحسن الددو الشنقيطي       )                             


من العلوم المتعلقة بالقرآن الكريم علم التفسير وهو علم يبحث فيه عن معاني  كتاب الله وما يتصل بها، وقد اشتهر عدد من المفسرين من أصحاب النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم, بالتفسير: كالخلفاء الأربعة, وعبد الله بن عباس, وعبد الله  بن مسعود، وعبد الله بن عمر، وفي زمان التابعين اشتهر من المدارس  التفسيرية ثلاث مدارس: مدرسة أهل مكة، ثم مدرسة أهل المدينة، ثم مدرسة أهل  العراق. وقد كان التفسير جزء من أجزاء كتب الحديث ثم أفرد بالتصنيف، وأول  من أفرده بالتأليف، قيل: يزيد بن هارون، وقيل: عبد الرزاق بن همام  الصنعاني. وأشهر التفاسير وأنفعها تفسير ابن جرير الطبري.                     

**تعريف علم التفسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           الحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد، وعلى  آله وأصحابه أجمعين.أما بعد:فبعد أن انتهينا من الكلام على علم القراءات  والعلوم الأخرى المرتبطة به وبغيره، نعود إلى إيضاح المبادئ العشرة في علم  التفسير مثلاً.فأولها: حده أي: تعريفه، وتعريف التفسير ينقسم إلى تعريفين:  إلى تعريف لقبي وإلى تعريف إضافي، فالتعريف الإضافي هو باعتبار أن التفسير  كلمتان تفسير القرآن، فالتفسير في اللغة مصدر (فسر الشيء) إذا شققه وقطعه  ومنه تفسير اللحم، وهو مشتق من الفسر وهو الإبانة، والقرآن في اللغة:  القراءة، ويطلق كذلك على الجمع أياً كان، فقرأ الشيء بمعنى جمعه، ومنه قول  عمرو بن مضاض الجرهمي:صاح هل سمعت براعرد في الضرع ما قرى في الحلاب أي: ما  جمع فيه.والتفسير في الاصطلاح هو المعنى اللقبي الذي سنذكره.والقرآن في  الاصطلاح هو كلام الله المنزل على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم للإعجاز بسورة  منه، المتعبد بتلاوته، وبعضهم يضيف المروي تواتراً، وهذا القيد لا حاجة  إليه في تعريف القرآن لأنه في زمان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن هذا  القيد موجوداً، فلا يمكن أن يقال عند نزوله على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  لم يكن قرآناً حتى تواتر بعد ذلك، فهذا القيد إذاً لا فائدة فيه؛ لأنه وقت  نزول جبريل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم به هو قرآن، ولم يتواتر إذ ذاك.  أما تعريف التفسير في الاصطلاح فهو: علم يبحث فيه عن معاني كتاب الله وما  يتصل بها، فقولنا: (علم) هذا جنسه، (يبحث فيه) أي: أن هذا تعريف للفن، وليس  تعريفاً لما في قلب الإنسان؛ لأن ما في قلب الإنسان يقال: (العلم بمعاني  كتاب الله) لو أردت تعريف التفسير كعلم في صدر الإنسان تقول: هو العلم  بمعاني كتاب الله، لكن إذا أردت فناً من فنون العلم تعرفه فإنك تقول: علم  يبحث فيه عن معاني كتاب الله، والمعاني جمع (معنىً) وهي تشمل معاني الأخبار  ومعاني الإنشاءات؛ فمعاني الأخبار مثل القصص عن الماضي وعن المستقبل ينقسم  إلى قسمين: قصص عن الماضي، أيام الله وقصص الأنبياء السابقين وقصص عن  المستقبل كأشراط الساعة ومشاهد القيامة.  والإنشاءات هي الأحكام، وما يتعلق  بذلك يشمل هذا أسباب النزول، وما لا بد منه للمفسر من القراءات، وما  يستنبط من الآيات مما ليس من معاني المفردات.وكذلك ما يتعلق بالإعجاز ونحوه  من إعراب الكلمات وتصريفها، فهذا كله مما يتعلق بالتفسير ومن متمماته التي  لا بد منها.                                                                  

**واضع علم التفسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *


           أما واضعه فالمقصود به: أول من جعله علماً مستقلاً، ولا يقصد به  أول من فسر القرآن؛ لأن من أول من فسر القرآن الله سبحانه وتعالى, فإن بعض  القرآن يفسر بعضاً, ثم رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد أمره الله ببيانه بعد  أن بينه له؛ لأن الله هو أول من فسر القرآن, فقد قال لرسوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم:  لا تُحَرِّكْ بِهِ لِسَانَكَ لِتَعْجَلَ بِهِ  *  إِنَّ عَلَيْنَا  جَمْعَهُ وَقُرْآنَهُ  *  فَإِذَا قَرَأْنَاهُ فَاتَّبِعْ قُرْآنَهُ  *   ثُمَّ إِنَّ عَلَيْنَا بَيَانَهُ [القيامة:16-19], ففسره له, ثم الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم وهو المفسر لنا لقول الله تعالى: وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ  الذِّكْرَ لِتُبَيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ مَا نُزِّلَ إِلَيْهِمْ[النحل:44]. ثم بعد  ذلك اشتهر عدد من المفسرين من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, ومشاهيرهم  عشرة من الذين اشتهروا بالتفسير: الخلفاء الأربعة, وعبد الله بن عباس الذي  كان يلقب بترجمان القرآن, وعبد الله بن مسعود الذي كان له درساً أسبوعياً  في تفسير القرآن كل يوم خميس, وعبد الله بن عمر الذي عاد إليه علم أصحاب  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, وأبي بن كعب الذي قال فيه النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( وأقرأكم أبي ), وزيد بن ثابت الذي قال فيه النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم ( أفرضكم زيد ), فقد اشتغل بذلك, ومعاذ بن جبل الذي قال فيه: (  وأعلمكم بالحلال والحرام معاذ بن جبل ), وبعضهم يجعل مكان معاذ بن جبل  -لقدم موته فقد توفي في أول الخلافة عمر - عائشة وقد روي عنها شيء من  التفسير.وفي زمان التابعين اشتهر من المدارس التفسيرية ثلاث مدارس:مدرسة  أهل مكة: وكان فيها تلامذة ابن عباس، وأشهرهم مجاهد بن جبر وعطاء بن أبي  رباح وطاوس بن كيسان.ثم مدرسة أهل المدينة: ومن مشاهير المفسرين فيها زيد  بن أسلم، وأبو العالية، ومحمد بن كعب القرظي .ثم مدرسة أهل العراق: ومن  مشاهير المفسرين فيها سعيد بن جبير وزر بن حبيش, وعبيدة السلماني، وعامر بن  شراحيل الشعبي، وقتادة بن دعامة السدوسي.أما في أتباع التابعين فقد كان  التفسير إذ ذاك جزءاً من الحديث, فعند بداية جمع الحديث جعل التفسير باباً  من أبواب الحديث، ولهذا تجدون كتاب التفسير في صحيح البخاري: كتاب فضائل  القرآن وكتاب التفسير, وفي صحيح مسلم آخر كتاب فيه كتاب التفسير, وكذلك في  الكتب التي هي من جوامع الحديث فيها كتب للتفسير. واختلف في أول من أفرد  التفسير بالتأليف، فقيل: يزيد بن هارون ولم يصل إلينا تفسيره، وقيل: عبد  الرزاق بن همام الصنعاني، وتفسيره الموجود اليوم فيما يبدو جزء من مصنفه,  لكنه أفرد عنه, وقد روي عن عدد من المحدثين أنهم أفردوا التفسير مستقلاً  ومنهم الإمام أحمد، قد روي أن تفسيره فيه أربعون ألف حديث, وقد استغرب هذا  كثير من المحدثين الذين ترجموا للإمام أحمد، فقالوا: كيف يكون هذا؟ وقد قال  أحمد: ثلاثة لا أصل لها يقصد، أن الأحاديث التي فيها قليلة ومنها  التفسير.ومن مشاهير القدماء الذين ألفوا في التفسير: محمد بن يزيد بن ماجه  القزويني صاحب السنن, وأبو عبد الرحمن أحمد بن شعيب النسائي وتفسيره موجود,  ثم محمد بن جرير الطبري أبو جعفر, ثم عبد الرحمن بن أبي حاتم الرازي،  وهؤلاء متعاصرون تقريباً, فابن ماجه توفي سنة مائتين وست وسبعين, والنسائي  توفي سنة ثلاثمائة وثلاثة, ومحمد بن جرير الطبري توفي ثلاثمائة وعشر, وعبد  الرحمن بن أبي حاتم الرازي توفي ثلاثمائة وسبعة وعشرون, فهم تقريباً في  فترة متقاربة, ومن هذه الطبقة كذلك عبد بن حميد قد ألف تفسيراً مستقلاً،  والسدي . وقد اشتهر من الضعفاء الذين اشتغلوا بالحديث الصغير، الكبير هو  أكبر من هذه الطبقة, قد اشتهر من الضعفاء الذين اشتغلوا في جمع تفاسير  السلف أبو صالح، والكلبي، والناس يسمون سلسلتهما سلسلة الكذب، فكلاهما  وضاع, وأكثر تفسيرهما مروي عن ابن عباس يروون كثيراً من التفاسير عن ابن  عباس، وقد جمعها محمد بن يعقوب الفيروزآبادي في كتابه تنوير المقباس في  تفسير ابن عباس، ويسمى المقباس والمقباس هو نور في ذاته, ومع ذلك فكثير مما  فيه من الموضوعات والضعاف.وعموماً أشهر تفاسير هؤلاء وأنفعها كتاب ابن  جرير الطبري، ولذلك قال فيه ابن تيمية وغيره: المفسرين عيال على محمد بن  جرير.سؤال هنا: لماذا تنقل أقوال هؤلاء في التفسير مع أنهم ضعفاء وكذلك ما  رووه؟ فمثلاً! لا تكاد تجد تفسيراً من تفاسير السلف إلا وفيه نقل عن أبي  صالح والكلبي وعبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم، وكل هؤلاء ضعفاء لدى أهل  الحديث؟والجواب: أن ضعفهم يتعلق بروايتهم لا بدرايتهم، فما كان من التفسير  راجعاً إلى عقولهم ودرايتهم فلا يضره غفلتهم أو قبولهم للتلقين أو ضعفه في  الحديث, وما كان من ذلك راجعاً إلى روايته فهو المردود, وعموماً فإن الناس  يحكمون على ما يوردونه من طريقهم ما كان من روايتهم يحكمون عليه  ويضعفونه.وبالنس  ة لتفاسير الشيعة الإمامية, والخوارج؛ فما أعرف لهم  تفسيراً مطبوعاً, الشيعة لهم عدة تفاسير.والإباضي   ما أعرف لهم تفسيراً  مطبوعاً.مداخلة: وتفسير الطفيش؟الشيخ: الطفيش ما له تفسير له تحقيقات  وجمع.تقصد تفسيره، تفسيره الموجود هو فقط نقل من تفاسير أهل السنة، لكن لا  بد أن يدرج فيه بعض الأمور, لكن إبراهيم الطفيش مات قبل سنوات قليلة أربع  سنوات أو خمس، فالقدماء ما عرفوا لهم تفسيراً مطبوعاً بالنسبة  للأباضية.مداخلة: الزيدية.الشيخ: ولا الزيدية، الزيدية اشتغلوا بالحديث،  كثير من أئمتهم اشتغلوا بالحديث والفقه, وقليل منهم من اشتغل بالتفسير،  واحد اشتغل بجمع أحاديث التفسير من أئمة الزيدية، ولكن كتابه إلى الآن  مخطوط سيطبع السنة هذه، وجمع فيه جمعاً عجيبا، لكنه لم يبد فيه مذهب  الزيدية، بل اشتغل بجمع الأحاديث المتعلقة بالآيات.مداخلة: ما اسمه؟الشيخ:  ما أذكر أسمه لكنه من أئمة اليمن من أئمة الزيدية، وحققه واحد موريتاني  وسيخرج الكتاب ويطبع الآن.مداخلة: فيه تفسيرات غريبة على مر التاريخ تفسير  القرآن من أئمة؟الشيخ: لا فقط أغرب التفاسير هو تفاسير الروافض، قد سبقت  الإشارة إليها، من أمثاله قولهم في قول الله تعالى:  وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى  لِقَوْمِهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تَذْبَحُوا  بَقَرَةً[البقرة:67], قالوا: هي عائشة أم المؤمنين. كيف يقول هذا موسى  لأصحابه يذبحوا بقرة وتكون عائشة.وكذلك قالوا:  وَأَوْحَى رَبُّكَ إِلَى  النَّحْلِ [النحل:68]، قالوا: النحل بنو هاشم، وبعضهم قالوا: هم بنو علي بن  أبي طالب، ولذلك قال لهم أحد علماء أهل السنة كان من بني هاشم فجمع بولاً  وأمرهم أن يشربوه، فقال:  يَخْرُجُ مِنْ بُطُونِهَا شَرَابٌ مُخْتَلِفٌ  أَلْوَانُهُ فِيهِ شِفَاءٌ لِلنَّاسِ [النحل:69].                                                                  

**موضوع علم التفسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.**

الحمد لله رب العالمين, والصلاة والسلام  على نبينا محمد سيد الأولين والآخرين, وعلى آله وأصحابه، ومن اهتدى بهديه  واستن بسنته إلى يوم الدين.أما بعد:فالمقدمة الثالثة من مقدمات علم التفسير  هي موضوعه, وموضوع كل فنٍ ما يبحث فيه أي: في ذلك الفن عن عوارضه، أي:  عوارض الموضوع الذاتية, أي: ما يعرض له من الأمور الراجعة إلى ذاته لا  العوارض الخارجية التي تعرض عليه, فموضوع علم الطب مثلاً جسم الإنسان؛ لأن  هذا العلم يبحث فيه عن عوارض جسم الإنسان الذاتية التي تعرض له، ولا يبحث  فيها عن عوارض الإنسان الخارجية، مثلاً: كنسبه كونه بن فلان, أو كونه أباً  لفلان هذا لا يعني من الناحية الطبية، اللهم إلا ما كان بالتعدي مثل عوامل  الوراثة أو نحو ذلك.ومثل هذا علم التفسير موضوعه كلام الله سبحانه وتعالى؛  لأنه يبحث في علم التفسير عن معاني هذا القرآن ودلالاته, فمعانيه ما يتضمنه  اللفظ بذاته منطوقاً أو مفهوماً, ودلالاته ما لا يتضمنه اللفظ ولكنه  يقتضيه بوجه ما، سواء كان ذلك الوجه لزوماً ذهنياً, أو لزوماً عقلياً أو  نحو ذلك. فمن دلالاته مثلاً: ما فهمه علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه من قول  الله تعال:  وَحَمْلُهُ وَفِصَالُهُ ثَلاثُونَ شَهْرًا [الأحقاف:15], وقوله  تعالى: وَفِصَالُهُ فِي عَامَيْنِ[لقمان:14], ففهم من هذا أن أقل أمد  الحمل ستة أشهر, وليس هذا من تفسير كلام الله مباشرة، ولا هو من معاني هذه  الألفاظ، لكنه من دلالاتها التي تلزم عليها عقلاً؛ لأن الله جعل الحمل  والفصال في عامين, وعامان ثلاثون شهراً، ثم أفرد الفصال.. لا أقصد في  ثلاثون شهراً، حمله وفصاله ثلاثون شهراً، ثم أفرد الفصال في عامين, وعامان  أربعة وعشرون شهراً، فإذا اختزلت أربعة وعشرون من ثلاثين لم يبقَ غير  ستة.ومثل ذلك ما فهم الإمام مالك رحمة الله من قول الله تعالى:  فَالآنَ  بَاشِرُوهُنَّ وَابْتَغُوا مَا كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَكُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا  حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمُ الْخَيْطُ الأَبْيَضُ مِنَ الْخَيْطِ  الأَسْوَدِ مِنَ الْفَجْرِ ثُمَّ أَتِمُّوا الصِّيَامَ إِلَى اللَّيْلِ  [البقرة:187], فهم من هذا جواز إصباح الصائم جنباً؛ لأن الله أجاز مباشرتهن  حتى يتبين الفجر, وإذا كان كذلك فمعناه أنه لم يترك وقتاً للغسل, وإذا لم  يبقَ وقت للغسل لزم عقلاً أن يترتب على هذا إصباح الصائم جنباً. فهذا النوع  هو الذي يسميه الأصوليون دلالة الإشارة, ومثله دلالة الاقتضاء عند  الأصوليين وهي دلالة اللفظ على محذوف لا يستقيم الكلام إلا به، سواء توقفت  صحته عليه، أو توقف صدقه عليه, فالمحذوف الذي يتوقف عليه الصدق مثل قول  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( رفع لي عن أمتي الخطأ والنسيان وما استكرهوا  عليه ), فهذا يتوقف صدقه على محذوف لا يستقيم الكلام إلا به وهو إثم الخطاء  والنسيان؛ لأن الخطاء والنسيان لم يرفع عنه العقل، أنت تنسى وتخطئ, فالخطأ  والنسيان موجودان أو معدومان في هذه الأمة؟موجودان، فلا يستقيم إذاً  الكلام ولا يصدق إلا بذلك المحذوف معناها: رفع عن أمتي إثم الخطأ والنسيان  وما استكرهوا عليه, الخطأ والنسيان والإكراه كلها موجودة في الأمة. والذي  لا تستقيم صحة الكلام عرفاً إلا به، أقصد عقلاً إلا به مثل قوله تعالى:   وَكَانَ وَرَاءَهُمْ مَلِكٌ يَأْخُذُ كُلَّ سَفِينَةٍ غَصْبًا [الكهف:79],  فإن خرق السفينة لا يخرجها عن أن تكون سفينة, فالمقصود: كل سفينة صالحة  غصباً, فخرقه للسفينة هل نقل عنها اسم السفينة؟ ما نقل عنها اسم السفينة،  وهو أخبر أن الملك يأخذ كل سفينة, فعلم أن المعنى كل سفينة صالحة غصبا،  وهذه السفينة غير صالحة فلن يأخذها الملك غصباً.والذي يتوقف صحته عليه  ذهناً أو عرفاً مثل قول الله تعالى:  فَأَرْسِلُونِ  *  يُوسُفُ أَيُّهَا  الصِّدِّيقُ أَفْتِنَا فِي سَبْعِ بَقَرَاتٍ سِمَانٍ [يوسف:45-46], معناه:  فأرسلوني فأرسلوه فقال: يوسف أيها الصديق، والجملتان وهما: فأرسلوه, وجملة  (فقال) محذوفتان لكنهما تفهمان من السياق, ومثل ذلك قول الله تعالى في  خطابه لـموسى:  اضْرِبْ بِعَصَاكَ الْحَجَرَ [البقرة:60], ونحوها فانبجست  أو ((فَانفَجَرَتْ مِنْهُ اثْنَتَا عَشْرَةَ عَيْنًا)) [البقرة:60]، فهنا  اضرب بعصاك الحجر،  اضْرِبْ بِعَصَاكَ الْحَجَرَ [البقرة:60], معناه فضرب  فانفجرت أو فانبجست في الآيتين, فإن الانبجاس والانفجار لم يتوقفا ولم  يترتبا على الأمر، وإنما ترتبا على الضرب المحذوف، معناه: فضرب فانفجرت  اثنتا عشر عينا. ومثل ذلك:  فَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى أَنِ اضْرِبْ  بِعَصَاكَ الْبَحْرَ فَانفَلَقَ فَكَانَ كُلُّ فِرْقٍ كَالطَّوْدِ  الْعَظِيمِ [الشعراء:63]، اضرب بعصاك البحر فانفلق, هل انفلاق البحر توقف  وترتب على مجرد الأمر، أو ترتب على الضرب؟ ما ترتب إلا على الضرب, والضرب  محذوف, فأصل الكلام (فضرب), وهذا النوع من الدلالات هو الذي توسع فيه أصحاب  التفسير الإشاري، وربما توسع فيه أيضاً المفسرون من الفقهاء، فكثيراً ما  يأخذون من بعض النصوص ما ليس من صريح معانيها.ألا تنظرون إلى أخذ الشافعية  والحنابلة من قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( إذا أتيتم الصلاة فلا تأتوها  وأنتم تسعون وأتوها وعليكم السكينة والوقار، فما أدركتم فصلوا وما فاتكم  فأتموا ), أخذ الشافعية والحنابلة من هذا الحديث أن ما يدركه المسبوق من  الصلاة هو أولها وأن ما يقضيه هو آخرها, لكن هل هذا هو معنى الحديث؟ هذا  ليس معنى الحديث؛ لأنه لم يقل: فما أدركتم فصلوه وما أدركتم فأتموه، لو كان  هكذا لكان قال: فما أدركتم فأتموا، وهو لم يقل: فما أدركتم فأتموا، إنما  قال: فما أدركتم فصلوا وما فاتكم فأتموه, لو كان ما يصليه المسبوق بعد سلام  الإمام إتماماً لما سبق بدلالات الحديث لقال: فما فاتكم فصلوه وما أدركتم  فأتموه, أو قال: فما أدركتم فأتموا فقط؛ لأنك تتممه بما بعده, فهذا النوع  من الدلالات ليس من معاني النص لا من منطوقه ولا من مفهومه، وإنما هو توسع  في دلالته, وقد توسع الفقهاء في هذا كثيراً وبالأخص فيما يتعلق بدلالات  العموم والمخصصات المنفصلة وغير ذلك.وكذلك توسع النحويون المفسرون من أهل  النحو المشتغلون به كـأبي حيان والسمين الحلبي وأبي السعود وسليمان الجمل  وأبي البقاء العكبري وغير هؤلاء في الدلالات النحوية وما بتعلق بها, توسعاً  زائداً، وسبب ذلك أن هذه المصطلحات التي هي مصطلحات العلوم ترسخت في أذهان  الدارسين حتى ظنوا أنها مثل دلالات اللغة الأصلية قبل نزول القرآن، والفرق  شاسع بين الأمرين، الفرق بين الوجوب والندب والتحريم والكراهة في  الاصطلاح، والفرق بينها في اللغة متباين, ولهذا فحملنا في نص من النصوص على  هذه المصطلحات إنما هو تقييد للنص بما هو أخص من دلالته.ولاشك أن هذه  المصطلحات العلمية لا تنافي من دلالات النصوص في الواقع، لكن حملها عليها  فيه تجوز, ولهذا فإن المذاهب الأربعة متفقة على أن معنى قول النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( غسل يوم الجمعة واجب على كل محتلم )، أن معنى ذلك الطلب أنه  يطلب من كل محتلم، وليس معناه الوجوب الاصطلاحي، واختلفوا في قوله صلى الله  عليه وسلم: في إجابته للرجل الذي سأله: ( أنتوضأ من لحوم الإبل؟ قال: نعم  )، ما معنى ذلك؟ هل يقتضي وجوب الوضوء من لحوم الإبل، وأن أكلها ناقض  للوضوء أو لا يقتضي ذلك؟ وما معنى الوضوء هنا؟ هل هو الوضوء اللغوي أو  الوضوء الاصطلاحي؟هذا راجع إلى التوسع في الدلالات، في دلالات النصوص  الشرعية، ولذلك تجدون الخلاف عند المفسرين في دلالات حروف الجر في مثل  قوله:  وَامْسَحُوا بِرُءُوسِكُمْ [المائدة:6]، هل الباء للإلصاق أو  للتبعيض؟ ومثل ذلك قوله:  فَوَلِّ وَجْهَكَ شَطْرَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ  [البقرة:144]، أيضاً هل الشطر بمعنى النصف أو بمعنى الجهة؟ ونحو هذا من  الأمور التي هي راجعة للدلالات اللغوية, هذا هو موضوع علم التفسير.                                                                  

**نسبة علم التفسير إلى بقية العلوم                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

**المقدمة الرابعة:* *


نسبته إلى غيره من العلوم، نسبة علم التفسير  إلى غيره من العلوم هي نسبة العموم والخصوص الوجهي؛ لاشتراكه مع كل من  العلوم الشرعية واللغوية في جانب مما يدرس فيه، ولاختصاصه هو ببعض الجوانب  التي لا تدرس في غيره من العلوم, ولاختصاص تلك العلوم أيضاً بجوانب لا تدرس  في علم التفسير. فمثلاً: شرح الحديث هذا يشترك مع التفسير في كثير من  العلوم الموجودة في الحديث وفي القرآن؛ لأن الحديث في أكثره بيان للقرآن،  لكن ينفرد شرح الحديث في كثير من الأمور التي ليست في القرآن، وينفرد  التفسير بكثير من الأمور التي ليست في شرح الحديث, ومثل ذلك في علم النحو  مثلاً: كثير من الأبحاث النحوية التي يدرسها النحويون في كتبهم المتخصصة  موجودة لدى المفسرين, ولكن كثيراً أيضاً مما يعرج عليه النحويون لا يوجد له  ذكر في كتب التفسير؛ لأنه إما لغات ضعيفة أو تأويلات أو أمور شاذة ليست في  القرآن أصلاً، مثل: لغة أكلوني البراغيث ومثل الحروف الفرعية, ومثل نصب  الفاعل, ومثل جر المبتدأ بالباء الزائدة ونحو هذا، هذا المباحث يدرسها  النحويون ولا يدرسها المفسرون، إلا من توسع منهم وتطفل مثل الذين يتكلمون  عن جر الفاعل بالباء الزائدة وهو موجود في القرآن بكثرة، يتوسعون في بعض  الأحيان فيذكرون مواضع زيادة الباء كـأبي حيان مثلاً, أو الذين يفسرون  البسملة والباء التي فيها يترددون في دلالاتها هل هي للاستعانة أو للتسبب  أو للاستعلاء أو للإلصاق أربعة معاني ممكنة فيها, يبحثون هنا في معاني  الباء كلها توسعاً فقط.كذلك ينفرد التفسير بكثير من الأمور التي لا دخل  لأهل النحو فيها ولا يدرسونها أصلاً، دلالات القرآن في الأحكام، في  التشريع، في الأخلاق، في التوحيد وغير ذلك، فإذاً كل علم من العلوم بينه  وبين علم التفسير نسبة العموم والخصوص الوجهي. وفائدة ذكر النسبة هي مقدمة  من المقدمات أن يعرف الإنسان ارتباط هذا العلم بغيره حتى لو أراد دراسة علم  التفسير مثلاً من بين العلوم، عليه أن يعلم أن كثيراً مما فيه مما يشكل  عليه سيجده مشروحاً مستوفىً في العلوم الأخرى, إذا وجدت في التفسير  استشكالاً فلم تجده في كتب المفسرين فاعلم أن ذلك لا ينفي وجوده، بل ارجع  إليه في كتبه، في مظانه من الكتب الأخرى, ومن هنا ستكون الكتب كلها لديك  تفسيراً، لو استشكلت دلالة لغوية سترجع إلى القاموس واللسان، لو استشكلت  وجهاً أعرابياً أو فهماً من لغو سترجع إلى كتب النحو, لو استشكلت وجهاً  صرفياً سترجع إلى كتب التصريف، وهكذا ترجع إلى كتب الأصول في هذه  الدلالة.والذي يحقق مخطوطة في التفسير، أو يؤلف تفسيراً لا بد أن يعلم أن  مراجعه ليست مقصورة على كتب التفسير، بل سيحتاج إلى الرجوع إلى كتب هذه  العلوم الأخرى، وهي مما يعينه على فهم كلام المفسرين، ويعينه كذلك على  الازدياد في التفهم، كما ذكرنا من قبل أنه مخاطباً بالتعرض للنفحات  الربانية لعل الله يفتح له مما لم يتعلم غيره.                                                                  

**استمداد علم التفسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

**المقدمة الخامسة:**

 هي مستمد علم التفسير، ومستمد علم التفسير  مختلف باختلاف مدارسه، فقديماً مستمده علم الحديث وعلوم اللغة، ثم أضيف إلى  ذلك العلوم العقلية لدى المتأخرين، مستمده أي: العلم الذي يستمد منه  المفسرون، ويجعلون له مادة لهذا العلم، العلوم كلها تتقارب في ما بينها,  فالتفسير كان في الأصل باباً من أبواب الحديث كما ذكرنا من قبل ثم فصل عنه،  فإذاً مستمده الأول علم الحديث. ثم بعد ذلك استمد أيضاً من اللغة والنحو  والصرف وعلوم البلاغة، ثم أضيف إلى هذا كتب التاريخ والأخبار والسير، ثم  أضيف إليه أيضاً العلوم العقلية كالمنطق وعلم الكلام وعلم الفلسفة، هذه هي  العلوم العقلية هي تقريباً ترجع إلى أربعة علوم، الفلسفة، والمنطق، والجدل،  وعلم الكلام, وهذه العلوم الأربع إنما جعلها بعض المفسرين مستمداً له  لتخصصهم فيها، كالقاضي عبد الجبار، فإن تفسيره مستمد من علم الجدل وعلم  المنطق وعلم الفلسفة وعلم الكلام, ومثله الإمام الرازي فتفسيره كذلك مستمد  من هذه العلوم العقلية، ولهذا ينتقدونه فيقولون: فيه كل شيء إلا التفسير،  فيه كل علم من العلوم إلا التفسير.مداخلة: ...الشيخ: بلى، لكن القرآن لا  يقال: هو مستمد لعلم التفسير إلا لبعض التفاسير النادرة التي تفسر بعض  القرآن ببعض مثل مثلاً: أضواء البيان ونحو ذلك، لكن المقصود بمستمد علم  التفسير أي: الذي يرجع إليه المفسر وهو يفسر آية من الآيات، وتفاسير  السابقين من مستمده أيضاً, ونحن نقصد الجنس ولا نقصد تفسيراً بعينه.وفائدة  هذه المقدمة وهي المستمد كذلك التوثيق والرجوع إلى المنابع الأصلية  والعناية بذلك, ولهذا فإن ابن كثير رحمه الله في تفسيره رجع إلى المنابع  والمراجع الأصلية في علم الحديث، فأصل كتابه بالمستند الأصلي.                                                                  

**فضل علم التفسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

**المقدمة السادسة:**

 فضله وفضل كل علم إنما هو بحسب فائدته, وفائدة  علم التفسير ستأتينا قريباً، لكن لاشك أنه من أفضل العلوم وأحسنها, ولهذا  فإن عادة أهل العلم في الطلب ألا يدرسوا التفسير إلا بعد أن يتوسعوا في  العلوم الأخرى، فهو من علوم الغايات والنهايات. المبتدئون لا طمع لهم فيه  عادةً، وإنما يختص بالذين درسوا وأصلوا أنفسهم تأصيلاً لا بأس به في العلوم  المختلفة, وكذلك فإن عمومه للعقائد والأحكام والأخلاق وحسن الأدب مع الله  سبحانه وتعالى والسلوك كل ذلك يقتضي فضله وزيادة ترجيحه على غيره. وهذه  المقدمة فائدتها تحفيز الطلاب على الاشتغال به كمقدمة الفضل, فضل كل علم  إنما هي لتحفيز الهمم على الاشتغال به، ولا شك أن الذين اشتغلوا بعلم  التفسير من هذه الأمة قد برزوا وشهد لهم بالفضل وعرفوا بذلك، وتوسعت  مداركهم وأفادوا كثيراً. ويكفي لفضله إذا عرفت من هم المفسرون في زمن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم, ثم في زمن التابعين, ثم في زمن أتباع التابعين, فتجد  الأئمة في كل عصر هم الذين يشار إليهم بالبنان في علم التفسير, وبالأخص أنه  إحدى وظائف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم التي وظفه الله فيها, في قوله:   لِتُبَيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ مَا نُزِّلَ إِلَيْهِمْ [النحل:44]، فمن وظائف النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم الاشتغال في تفسير القرآن، ولذلك فينبغي التعريج على  علاقة السنة بالقرآن.                                                                  

**السنة وعلاقتها بالقرآن                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *


           والسنة علاقتها بالقرآن من أوجهٍ:الوجه الأول: أنها تكون مفسرة  له، مثل تفسير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للورود بالعبور في قول الله تعالى:   وَإِنْ مِنْكُمْ إِلَّا وَارِدُهَا كَانَ عَلَى رَبِّكَ حَتْمًا  مَقْضِيًّا [مريم:71], ففسر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الورود بالعبور على  الصراط, وفسر المغضوب عليهم والضالين في قول الله تعالى:  غَيْرِ  الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا الضَّالِّينَ [الفاتحة:7], باليهود والنصارى,  فهذا النوع من السنة مفسر للقرآن.الوجه الثاني: ما هو مخصصة لعمومه، كقول  الله تعالى:  وَالسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ فَاقْطَعُوا أَيْدِيَهُمَا  جَزَاءً بِمَا كَسَبَا نَكَالًا مِنَ اللَّهِ[المائدة:38], فقد خصص ذلك خصص  عموم الآية بفعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقوله، ففي فعله قطع يمين  السارق من الكوع، مع أن اليد تشمل إلى المرفق وإلى المنكب، لكن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم ما قطع إلا من الكوع فكان هذا تخصيصاً للعموم, وكذلك خصص  لفظ السارق، فلم يقطع عبيد حاطب حين سرقوا من ماله، وورد عنه التقييد بأنه  لا قطع في ثمرٍ ولا شجر, ولا قطع في ما لم يبلغ ثمن المجن, وكذلك في حريسة  الجبل قال: ( من أكل بفيه غير متخذ خبنة فلا قطع عليه ), فكل هذه الأحاديث  تدلنا على تخصيص إطلاق السارق.الوجه الثالث: تعميم السنة بما خص من القرآن  أي: زيادة على تبدله، مثل: إدخال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جحد الوديعة  للسرقة، فإن الله قال:  وَالسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ فَاقْطَعُوا  أَيْدِيَهُمَا [المائدة:38], السارق والسارقة هو من أخذ المال خفية خلسة من  حرزه, وقد قطع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فاطمة بنت عبد الأسود المخزومية،  وهي كانت تستعير الحلي فتجحده, فهذا جحد للعارية والوديعة، وليس سرقة  بالمدلول اللغوي.الوجه الرابع: أن تكون مقيدة لمطلقه، تقيد السنة مطلق  القرآن، مثل حديث كعب بن عجرة: ( حين أتاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعوده،  فرأى القمل يمشي على وجهه، فقال: ما كنت أظن أن المرض بلغ بك كما بلغ،  فأمره أن يحلق رأسه، وأن يصوم ثلاثة أيام أو يذبح شاة نسيكة أو يطعم ستة  مساكين لكل مسكين نصف صاع ), فهذا تقييد لقول الله تعالى:  فَمَنْ كَانَ  مِنْكُمْ مَرِيضًا أَوْ بِهِ أَذًى مِنْ رَأْسِهِ فَفِدْيَةٌ مِنْ صِيَامٍ  أَوْ صَدَقَةٍ أَوْ نُسُكٍ [البقرة:196], فإن الله أطلق الفدية من صيام أو  صدقة أو نسك, وقيدها حديث كعب بن عجرة، فجعل الصيام مقيداً بثلاثة أيام,  والإطعام والصدقة مقيدة بستة مساكين، لكل مسكين مدان نصف صاع, وقيد الهدي  بشاة نسيكة, وهو النسك, وهذه الآية أيضاً فيها دلالة إضمار كما سبق في  قوله:  فَمَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ مَرِيضًا أَوْ بِهِ أَذًى مِنْ رَأْسِهِ  [البقرة:196], معناه: فحلق؛ لأنه لا تجب عليه الفدية إلا بعد الحلق قطعاً،  لا يستقيم شرعاً إلزامه بالفدية إلا بعد الحلق، مجرد المرض لا يلزمه  الفدية.الوجه الآخر: هو أن تكون مطلقة لما قيده القرآن، يأتي التقييد في  القرآن فتطلقه السنة, وذلك مثل قول الله تعالى:  وَإِذَا ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي  الأَرْضِ فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَنْ تَقْصُرُوا مِنَ الصَّلاةِ إِنْ  خِفْتُمْ أَنْ يَفْتِنَكُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِنَّ الْكَافِرِينَ  كَانُوا لَكُمْ عَدُوًّا مُبِينًا [النساء:101], فقد قيد الله سبحانه  وتعالى جواز القصر من الصلاة بالخوف, كقوله:  إِنْ خِفْتُمْ [النساء:101],  وأطلق ذلك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بفعله، ( قصرنا مع رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم ونحن أكثر ما كنا قط وآمنهم )، وفي حديثه يعلى بن أمية أنه سأل  عمر بن الخطاب فقال: ( ما لنا نقصر وقد أمنا؟ فقال: لقد عجبت مما عجبت منه  فسألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: صدقة تصدق الله بها عليكم فاقبلوا  صدقته ), فهذا في الواقع إطلاق لما قيده القرآن, وهذان النوعان لا يذكرهما  أهل الأصول وما سمعتهما، لكن دارا بخاطري الآن وهما: تعميم السنة لما خصصه  القرآن، وإطلاقها لما قيده القرآن.القسم الآخر: إضافتها حكماً ليس في  القرآن, والسنة قد تضيف حكماً ليس في القرآن لقول الله تعالى، كقول النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( كل ذي ناب من السباع فأكله حرام، وكل ذي مخلب من  الطير فأكله حرام ), هذا الحكم ليس في القرآن، فالقرآن خص التحريم بأربعة  أصناف فقط:  قُلْ لا أَجِدُ فِي مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ مُحَرَّمًا عَلَى  طَاعِمٍ يَطْعَمُهُ إِلَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ مَيْتَةً أَوْ دَمًا مَسْفُوحًا  أَوْ لَحْمَ خِنزِيرٍ فَإِنَّهُ رِجْسٌ أَوْ فِسْقًا أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ  اللَّهِ[الأنعام:145], هذه أربعة أنواع هي التي جاء تحريمها من المطاعم  كلها, وأضاف إليها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( كل ذي مخلب من الطير وكل ذي  ناب من السباع ), ومثل ذلك قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( يحرم من الرضاع ما  يحرم من النسب ), فإن الله لم يذكر مما حرم من الرضاع إلا الأمهات والأخوات  في قوله:  وَأُمَّهَاتُكُم  ُ اللَّاتِي أَرْضَعْنَكُمْ وَأَخَوَاتُكُمْ  مِنَ الرَّضَاعَةِ [النساء:23], لم يذكر العمات من الرضاعة والخالات من  الرضاعة، وإنما زيد ذلك في حديث أبي هريرة هذا. ومثل ذلك: ( نهى رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم: أن تنكح المرأة على عمتها أو خالتها ), فالجمع إنما  قصر في القرآن على الأختين:  وَأَنْ تَجْمَعُوا بَيْنَ الأُخْتَيْنِ إِلَّا  مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ [النساء:23], فأضاف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى ذلك  بنفس العلة، جمع بين المرأة وعمتها وخالتها.النوع الآخر: أن تكون السنة  ناسخة للقرآن، وذلك مثل قول الله تعالى:  كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذَا حَضَرَ  أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ إِنْ تَرَكَ خَيْرًا الْوَصِيَّةُ لِلْوَالِدَيْنِ  وَالأَقْرَبِينَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ حَقًّا عَلَى الْمُتَّقِينَ [البقرة:180],  فقد نسخت الوصية للوالدين بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( إن الله تعالى  قد أعطى كل ذي حق حقه فلا وصية لوارث ) أي: سنة ناسخة للقرآن, ومثل ذلك قول  الله تعالى:  وَاللَّاتِي يَأْتِينَ الْفَاحِشَةَ مِنْ نِسَائِكُمْ  فَاسْتَشْهِدُوا عَلَيْهِنَّ أَرْبَعَةً مِنْكُمْ فَإِنْ شَهِدُوا  فَأَمْسِكُوهُنّ  َ فِي الْبُيُوتِ حَتَّى يَتَوَفَّاهُنَّ الْمَوْتُ أَوْ  يَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ لَهُنَّ سَبِيلًا [النساء:15], فقد نسخ ذلك بحديث عبادة  بن الصامت أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( خذوا عني، خذوا عني، فقد جعل  الله لهن سبيلاً، فالثيب بالثيب جلد مائة والرجم, والبكر بالبكر جلد مائة  وتغريب عام ), فهذا نسخ للقرآن بالسنة.الوجه الآخر: عكس هذا وهو نسخ السنة  بالقرآن، ومثاله حديث أبي سعيد الخدري أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( مكث  سبعة عشر شهراً من مهاجره يصلي إلى جهة بيت المقدس ), فهذا نسخ بقول الله  تعالى:  فَوَلِّ وَجْهَكَ شَطْرَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ [البقرة:144],  فهذا القرآن ناسخ للسنة هنا.الوجه الآخر: أن يكون معارضاً لها، معناه أن  يقع التعارض بين القرآن والسنة, والمقصود بذلك: التعارض غير الحقيقي؛ لأنه  لا يمكن أن يقع التعارض الحقيقي بأن يأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بخلاف  ما أمر الله به، إلا إذا كان ذلك على وجه النسخ, فالتعارض غير الحقيقي  معناه التعارض في الدلالات، أن تفهم أنت من دلالة القرآن شيئاً، وتفهم من  دلالة السنة ما يخالفه, وهذا كثير والمرجع فيه إلى الجمع أولاً ثم إلى  الترجيح بعد ذلك، تحاول الجمع أولاً، فإذا لم يكن ذلك عدلت إلى الترجيح,  فإذاً هذه هي أوجه علاقة السنة بالقرآن.أقول قولي هذا وأستغفر الله لي  ولكم، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

مقدمات في العلوم الشرعية [8] 
-   للشيخ : (            محمد الحسن الددو الشنقيطي       )                             


تعلم علم التفسير؛ فرض كفاية على الأمة، فيجب عليهم أن يتعلموا معاني  القرآن وأن يكون فيهم من يعرف ذلك, وأما التأليف فيه فهو كذلك فرض عين على  من تأهل له إذا كان سينشر جديداً مما ليس موجوداً في كتب السابقين، وفائدة  علم التفسير هي فائدة العلم كله؛ لأن العلم فائدته الحقيقية هي العمل, فليس  العلم مقصوداً لذاته إنما يقصد للعمل به، وأما مسائل علم التفسير فهي  المعاني التي عليها مدار القرآن: من العقائد وما يتعلق بالتوحيد، والتشريع  والأخلاق، والقصص والوعظ، وأشراط الساعة ومشاهد القيامة، وغيرها.                     


**حكم تعلم علم التفسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           الحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد، وعلى  آله وأصحابه أجمعين.أما بعد:فبعد أن انتهينا من المقدمة السادسة المتعلقة  بعلم التفسير، وهي فضل هذا العلم، نصل إلى المقدمة السابعة: وهي حكم هذا  العلم.أما حكم تعلم علم التفسير، فينقسم إلى قسمين: إلى حكم تعلمه, وحكم  كتابته والتأليف فيه.فحكم تعلمه الوجوب الكفائي، فهو فرض كفاية عن الأمة  يجب عليهم أن يتعلموا معاني القرآن وأن يكون فيهم من يعرف ذلك, وإذا لم  يوجد في قرية من قرى المسلمين أو بلد من بلدانهم من يعرف معاني القرآن، ولو  ليلة واحدة أو يوماً واحد فقد أثموا جميعاً, فلا بد أن يكون في كل بلد من  بلدان الإسلام من يعرف معاني القرآن، ويجيب عما فيه من المعاني, والحمد لله  أصبح الأمر ميسوراً بهذه الكتب التي حفظت علينا هذا، فما هي إلا بمثابة  أشخاص, كتب التفسير بمثابة علماء كما قال الحكيم:لنا جـلساء ما يمل  حـديثـهمألباء مأمونون غيباً ومشهدايفيدوننا من علمهم علم ما مضىوعقــــلاً  وتأديبـــاً ورأياً مسددا بلا فتنة تخشى ولا سوء عشرةولا نتقي منهم لساناً  ولا يدا فإن قلت أحياء فلست بكاذبوإن قلت أموات فلست مفنداأما التأليف فيه  فهو كذلك فرض عين على من تأهل له إذا كان سينشر جديداً مما ليس موجوداً في  كتب السابقين أو يسهل على الناس ما يتعلق بالسابقين, فالتأليف فيه لا يعدو  أن يكون مثل التأليف في غيره وهو يرجع إلى سبعة مقاصد، هي مقاصد التأليف  عموماً التي نظمها بعضهم في قوله: في سبعة حصروا مقاصد العقلاءمن التآليف  فاحفظها تنل أملأبدع تمام بيان لاختصارك فيجمع ورتب وأصلح يا أخي  الخللفقوله: (أبدع) هذا هو المقصد الأول من مقاصد التأليف أن يأتي الإنسان  بجديد لم يسبق إليه, والجديد نسبي؛ لأنه بالإمكان أن يكون قد تعرض له شخص  في موضع من المواضع أو تكلم عليه في مكان ما، لكن فتح أمامك أن أنت ذلك  باباً واسعاً أو أعطاك خيوطاً يمكن أن تصل بها إلى غير هذا, فالإبداع نسبي  دائماً, ولهذا تجدون كثير من أهل العلم يقولون فيما من الله عليهم به من  الفتوحات الربانية يقولون: ولم أسبق إليه في هذا. يقول ابن العربي رحمه  الله لما يورد مسألة من المسائل الفقهية النادرة من الأصولية يقول: وهذا..  أو قلت: وهذا علم ما شم المالكية رائحته, ولا تجاوز لأنه من علوم المشارق  ما وصل إلى المغرب نهائياً، هو أول من أوصله، يقول: ما شم أصحابنا رائحة  هذه المسألة قبلي، وإن لم تتعدى ... وخرسان؛ لأنه سبق إليها في مكان من  الأماكن دون غيره, ولذلك فإن صاحب القاموس عندما ألف قاموسه هو في الواقع  فيه إبداع، أنه أتى بالجديد من ناحية الترتيب والتأليف والتنسيق وغير ذلك,  وقال الفيروزآبادي في مقدمة القاموس: لولا ما يمكن أن ينتقد وتمثلت بقول  أديب معرة النعمان أحمد بن سليمان: وإني وإن كنت الأخير زمانهلآت بما لم  تستطعه الأوائل.فعدل عن ذلك وامتثل بقول حبيب وهو حبيب بن أوس الطائي أبو  تمام: (كم ترك الأول للآخر)، هذا فيما يتعلق بالإبداع.ثم بعد هذا (تمام)  يشير بها إلى إتمام ما سبق, فكثير من المباحث يبدأها إنسان على حسب مستواه  ووقته، وتبقى محتاجةً إلى تتمه، فيأتي من بعده لا يريد إبداعاً ولكن يريد  تتميماً, والمفسرون الذين تمموا له أعدلين، فقد ذكرنا أن أحد تلامذة الرازي  كمل تفسيره، قد بلغ الرازي بتفسير قول الله تعالى:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  سَبَقَتْ لَهُمْ مِنَّا الْحُسْنَى أُوْلَئِكَ عَنْهَا مُبْعَدُونَ  *  لا  يَسْمَعُونَ حَسِيسَهَا وَهُمْ فِي مَا اشْتَهَتْ أَنفُسُهُمْ خَالِدُونَ  *   لا يَحْزُنُهُمُ الْفَزَعُ الأَكْبَرُ وَتَتَلَقَّاهُم  ُ الْمَلائِكَةُ  هَذَا يَوْمُكُمُ الَّذِي كُنتُمْ تُوعَدُونَ [الأنبياء:101-103], ومات عند  تفسير هذا في وقته, كمل أحد تلاميذه تفسيره على نفس أسلوبه ومنهجه وما  شرطه في كتابه. ومثل ذلك ذكرنا عن السيوطي رحمه الله تتميمه لتفسير الجلال  المحلي، ويحكى هذا عن عدد من الذين أكملوا تفاسير السابقين, لكن أبدع من  أكمل الذي أكمل تفسير الرازي والسيوطي الذي أكمل تفسير الجلال المحلي،  فإكمالهما جاء على نفس شرط المؤلف لو كان المؤلف حياً ما فعل إلا هذا, كما  قال أبو الأعلى المودودي لما عرض عليه سيد قطب رحمه الله عرض عليه بعض كتبه  خصائص التصور الإسلامي، قال: هذا الكتاب لو لم يقع في يدي مطبوعاً مكتوباً  لقلت: هو من إنتاجي وقلمي، يوافق على كل ما فيه، فأسلوبه أسلوبه وأفكاره  أفكاره، فجعله صورة لما في خاطره، كأنه موافق لذكره ولكلامه، وكل ما فيه  مضموناً وألفاظاً وتعبيراً.ثم بعد هذا الثالث: في التفسير والشرح المذكور  في قوله: بيان، (أبدع تمام بيان)، والذين اشتغلوا بتبيين أقوال من سلف فهم  المحشون وهم كثر، فمثلاً على تفسير الزمخشري الكشاف حاشية الشيخ أحمد التي  بين فيها ما وقع فيها من الأخطاء تبع لمذهب المعتزلة، ومثل ذلك الحواشي على  تفسير البيضاوي، ومثل ذلك حاشية سليمان الجمل على تفسير الجلالين السيوطي  والمحلي، ومثل ذلك حاشية الصاوي أيضاً على تفسير الجلالين, فكثير من كتب  التفسير عليها حواشي, هذه الحواشي إما أن تكون بياناً لبعض ما أجمل فيها أو  ما استشكل, أو رداً على بعض الأخطاء التي فيها وتقويماً للكتاب.بعد هذا  الاختصار ومشار إليه بقوله: (لاختصارك), فكثير من المطولات تعيا دونها همم  قاصديهما، فيحتاج إلى تلخيصها واختصارها, ومن أعمال المعاصرين في مجال  الاختصار لكتب التفسير: مختصرات الشيخ محمد علي الصابوني لكثير من كتب  الماضين, فقد اختصر تفسير الطبري، وتفسير ابن كثير، وتفسير الألوسي، وعدداً  من التفاسير لخصها، في كتب مستقلة ثم جمع زبدتها في كتابه صفوة التفاسير.  وكذلك سبقه الإمام الشوكاني رحمه الله، فقد ذكرنا أن تفسيره فتح القدير  إنما هو تلخيص لكتاب السيوطي وكتاب القرطبي، جمع بين التفسيرين باختصار,  ومثله ما فعل صاحب النهر الماد من البحر، فقد لخص الأمور المهمة من كتاب  أبي حيان في النهر الماد. بل إن بعض المفسرين يضع تفسيراً كبيراً ثم يختصره  بتفسير دونه، منهم من له تفسير كبير وتفسير صغير, لا يوجد تفسيران مطبوعان  لأحد حسب علمي إلا السيوطي وله تفسير كبير هو الدور المنثور وله تفسيراً  صغير هو التحبير, نعم والواحدي كذلك له الكبير والصغير الواحدي النيسابوري.  (في جمع) هذا الجمع بين ما تفرق في كتبٍ أو علوم شتى، وهو مقصد من مقاصد  العقلاء في التأليف، والذين جمعوا من المفسرين ذوو عدد كـالخازن وغيره ومن  الذين جمعوا فقط، السيوطي مثلاً في الدور المنثور ما ظهرت له شخصية؛ لأنه  يجمع فقط ولا يحكم, فالجمع إذاً مقصد مهم لذاته؛ لأنه يغنيك عن الرجوع إلى  عدد كبير من المراجع بل بعضها مفقود، وبعضها لا تصل إليه إلا بشق الأنفس,  ولهذا قال ابن الجوزي في مقدمة كتابه: إنه ألفه لولده ليغنيه عن شراء الكتب  الطائلة الأثمان، وعن إفساد وقته كذلك في دراسة ما لا يسمن ولا يغني من  جوع، فلخص له جملة ذلك في كتابه.كذلك قوله: (ورتب) ترتيب ما تفرق، مقصد مهم  كذلك من مقاصد العقلاء في التفسير؛ لأن كثيراً من العلوم تنتشر عباراتها  فيشق استحضارها واستذكارها في الذهن في انتشار العبارات, فلو وضعت في نقط  مرقمة أو مرتبه لكان ذلك أسهل لحفظها وأيسر لها.أخيراً الإصلاح: وهو قوله:  (وأصلح يا أخي الخلل)، إصلاح خلل وقع فيه السابقون, وهذا ما ذكر عدد من  المفسرين أنه قصده كـالقرطبي ذكر أنه قصد التخلص من الإسرائيليات، وإن كان  قد نقل قليلاً منها، لكن يمكن أن يكون هذا الشرط تجدد في ذهنه، وأن يكون  المواضع التي ساق فيها ضعف الإسرائيليات ألفها قبل أن يحضر في ذهنه هذا  الشرط؛ لأن كثيراً من المفسرين لا يبدؤون التأليف من بداية القرآن, كما  يعرض أن يفسروا من مكان معين ثم يكملون. وقد تجدد بعد هذا بعض المقاصد منها  مثلاً: نظم المنثوري، ومنها قنص الشواربي نادرة جمع الشوارد النادرة,  وكذلك الضبط، والشكل لتصحيح الألفاظ، فهذه من مقاصد العقلاء في التأليف  أيضاً وما ذكرها أبو هلال، وقد ذكرها الشيخ محمد علي في قصيدته التي يقرب  بها شرح تلميذه محمد بن أبي مدين... في المصطلح يقول في هذه القصيدة:يحد  ذوو التأليف مقصوده حدابسبعة أقسام يعدونها عداوإني أرى الشيخ الإمام  محمداًيزيد كثير من يطيق له جحداكضبط بما عروا وإيضاح مشكلٍونظم لمنثور  وتقييد ما ندافيبليه داراً في الدروس منظماوينظمه عقداً ويحكمه عقداوذلك أن  الشيخ أطولهم يداًوأرواهم وعونا وأوراهم زنداوأسعدهم سعداً وأوعاهم  حجىًوأرحبهم باعاً وأسماهم جداوأمرؤهم غيثاً من الغوث ميلهفلا يهلك السعدان  عنه ولا صدافلا زال محسوداً بنصرٍ مؤيداولا زال باسم الناس تحمده حمداإذاً  هذه هي المقاصد التي يقصدونها في التأليف. بالنسبة لـمحمد بن أبي مدين  رحمة الله عليه، هو محمد بن أبي مدين بن الشيخ أحمد بن سليمان الديواني،  يرجع نسبه إلى أبي بكر الصديق من جهة أبيه, من جهة أمه, فأمه فاطمة ابنة  الشيخ بابل بن الشيخ سدية مجدد العلم في قطر الشنقيط، وقد اعتني به من صغره  فتربى تربية من نوع خاص, ودرس كثيراً من العلوم ومهر فيها، وبالأخص في علم  العلل والرجال ومتون الحديث وكان ذا حافظة قوية, اشتهر بذلك من بين أقرانه  وبحدته وشدته في المناظرة حتى كان الناس يلقبونه بـابن تيمية، انتشر هذا  اللقب عنه. وهو من علماء أهل الحديث بمعنى السلفيين في البلاد، في بلاد  شنقيط.قد توفي رحمه الله عن اثنتين وثمانون سنة، عام ألف وثلاثمائة وسبعة  وتسعون تقريباً, قد درس على كثير من الجلة العلماء الكبار، ومنهم شيخي محمد  علي بن عبد الودود وجده هو الشيخ بابل بن ..., وأبوه أبو مدين بن الشيخ  أحمد، وعدد من العلماء مختلف العلوم, ترك كثيراً من المؤلفات لم يطبع منها  إلا كتب يسيرة، منها كتاب: الصوارم والأسنة في الذب عن الخمسة السنة، مطبوع  طباعة فيها بعض الأخطاء لكنه جمع مفيد جداً.وكذلك كتاب آخر في أحكام  الرضاع وما ينشر الحرمة منه وما لا ينشرها، وهو رحمه الله كان يميل إلى  الاجتهاد المطلق لم يكن مقلداً لمذهب من المذهب على حال أهل الحديث, ولذلك  كثيراً ما يخالف بعض علماء قطره، ويقع بينهم ردود وكتابات في هذا الشأن,  ومن أهم مؤلفاته شرحه على ألفية العراقي في المصطلح، فقد جمع فيه كل ما  وصلت إليه يده من كلام أهل المصطلح، ويثبت كلام المؤلفين من كتبهم ينقله  باللفظ, فلذلك يعتبر شرحه من أحسن شروح الألفية وأوسعه وهو غير مطبوع، لكنه  مصور في مجلدين لدينا، وله كتب أخرى مثل: أرجوزة له في التقيد بالسنة وعدم  التقليد، وأرجوزة كذلك طويلة في أخلاق العلماء وطلاب العلم، له مؤلفات  كثيرة أخرى, ويرثيه الشيخ محمد سالم حفظه الله عند موته في قصيدة يقول  فيها: إن وجدي بخاتم الحفاظضاق عنه مجامع الألفاظ   لست أنسى مواقف الجد  منهحين يدعو الإسلام أهل الحفاظينصر الحق في حشود عظامكـخطيب مفوه في عكاظ   يوثر اللين ما استقام له اللينفإن حال مال للإغلاظذو وفاء وذو إباءٍ وذو  علموذو فطنة وذو استيقاظ    وسخاء بالمال والعلم والجاهوصفح عن زلة الاحفاظ               وشطاط إذا يقوم خطيباًيتحدى طبعاً حلى الحاوي      ووقار  وحكمة واحتقارلغرور المستكبر الجواظنال من دأب جده وأبيمدين حظاً أناف فوق  الأحاظ من الخال جد أبناء في الغدرالميامين سر الاستحفاظ شحنوا منه في  مكافحة البدععضباً على الرقاب الغلاظي إلى آخر القصيدة، ومراثيه كثيرة فقد  مات من غير مرض ومن غير ضعف أيضاً, نعم كان في قوته وشدته نعم.وما أعرف  محفوظاته بالضبط، لكنني أذكره وأنا صغير يحدث في المجالس الطويلة، يجلس  ويحدث من حفظه بالمتون والأسانيد مثلاً: ساعات متوالية دون تلكئ أو دون  تغيير, وقد اشتغل بالحديث واشتهر به حتى قال الشيخ محمد سالم فيه أبيات  يقول فيها: في ذكر آبائه وأجداده يقول: ففاقوا في القديم معاصريهموفقت رجال  عصرك في الحديث اسم الحديث.وقد ذكر عدد من المفسرين عند قول الله تعالى:  وَمَا يَعْلَمُ تَأْوِيلَهُ إِلَّا اللَّهُ[آل عمران:7], خلافاً في التفسير  هل المقصود بذلك ما يرجع إليه ما في القرآن من الغيبيات، مثلاً إذا جاء  خبر بأن شيئاً سيقع فهيئة وقوعه وزمان ذلك ومكانه هذا هو تأويله، ولا يعلمه  إلا الله, أو أن معناه وَمَا يَعْلَمُ تَأْوِيلَهُ إِلَّا اللَّهُ[آل  عمران:7], أي: صرفاً متشابهاً منه عن ظاهره؛ لأن المتشابه القرآن يصون  التشابه عنه بالتدريج، فيحال علم ذلك إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى. وقد كنت  قديماً في أيام الصبا حصل لدي التباس في مفهوم التأويل والتفسير، عند أول  الاشتغال بالدراسة لعلم التفسير, فخاطبت الشيخ ببيتين في السؤال عن هذا,  قلت فيهما:أريد فرقاً دقيقاً بين أولهوبين فسره من شرح ذي الجولي    وهل  سواء هما في قول خالقناتأويله وكما هو ظاهر الجمل الظاهر ما قاله  الجمل.الشيخ قال:الأوْل كـالعود في معنىً وفي زنةوالفعل كالفعل وفي وزن وفي  عملوعدد الضعف والتأويل مصدرهأي رد لفظٍ لمعنى فيه محتمليوالفسر كشف  المغطى لمعنى كالتفسيرفذهن فجل الفهم في المقليوقد يراد بلى هذا فيحسبه من  ليسيعرف ردفاً فاغنى عن جدليأبيات هكذا، ما أحفظها... لطول الأخذ به، لكن  فيها بيان الفرق بين التأويل والتفسير على هذا الوجه.                                                                  


**فائدة علم التفسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           أما المقدمة التاسعة: فهي فائدته، وفائدة علم التفسير هي فائدة  العلم كله؛ لأن العلم فائدته الحقيقية هي العمل, فليس العلم مقصوداً لذاته  إنما يقصد للعمل به, ولهذا جاء في الأثر: أن العلم ينادي بالعمل فإن أجابه  إلا ارتحل, يقول شيخي رحمه الله:العلم من دون العبادة هباءلا يستقر فحري أن  يذهبوالعلم في التمثيل مثل الشجرةأما العبادة فمثل الثمرة ففضله من جهة  وفضلهامن جهة ثمرة وأصلهاففائدة العلم العمل، وهو مرتب عليه، ولذلك قال  البخاري رحمه الله في الصحيح: باب العلم قبل القول والعمل لقول الله تعالى:   فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لِذَنْبِكَ  [محمد:19], فعلم التفسير فائدته العمل المقتضي للإيمان، والعمل لآيات  الأحكام، فيحكم الإنسان محكم القرآن ويؤمن بمتشابهه, ويستمد منه أسلوب  حياته كلها, فإنما يستمد ذلك من القرآن فهو دستور المسلمين وهو أحدث الكتب  بالله عهداً كما قال ابن عباس، ولذلك فهو مائدة الله في الأرض لا يشبع منه  العلماء ولا تفنى عجائبه, فهو حبل الله المتين من تمسك به عصم، ومن تركه من  جبار قصم الله ظهره. وفيه خبرنا وخبر من قبلنا وخبر ما يأتي بعدنا، والناس  محتاجون للتنوير في مثل هذا، ولا يمكن أن يعرف هذا إلا من خلال التفسير,  فهذه إذاً فائدة التفسير وأهميته, وقد قال المقري رحمه الله:وكل علم للمزية  اكتسبتفالفضل من معلومه له انتسبوهو إنما يأتي من فائدته ومعلومه, لهذا  يعلم أهمية علم التفسير, وأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بين أن قوماً يأتون  يقرءون القرآن يحفظون حروفه ويضيعون حججه، يقرءون القرآن لا يتجاوز تراقيهم  أو لا يتجاوز نحورهم, فهؤلاء حفظوا الحروف وضيعوا الحدود. وبين كذلك أن  الناس في زمان كثير علماؤه قليل قراؤه، كثير من يسأل قليل من يجيب, وسيأتي  على الناس زمان يكثر فيه القراء ويقل فيه العلماء, فكل هذا يدلنا على أهمية  التدبر في كتاب الله، وبالأخص أن التفسير لا يمكن أن يمتثل الإنسان ما  أمره الله به من تدبر القرآن إلا بواسطته, الله تعالى يقول:   لِيَدَّبَّرُوا آيَاتِهِ وَلِيَتَذَكَّرَ أُوْلُوا الأَلْبَابِ [ص:29],  ويقول:  أَفَلا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ أَمْ عَلَى قُلُوبٍ أَقْفَالُهَا  [محمد:24], فحض على التدبر فيه، فلا يمكن أن يتم هذا إلا من خلال التفسير،  هذا إذاً فائدة هذا العلم.                                                                  

**مسائل علم التفسير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           أما المقدمة العاشرة والأخيرة: فهي مسائله، وأصل ذلك التبويب،  أي: تبويبه, والعادة أن هذه المقدمة إنما يحتاج إليها في العلوم التي لا  تتقيد بشرح متنٍ, فالعلوم التي تتقيد بشرح متن معين تبويبها وتبويب ذلك  المتن التي تتعلق به, فمثلاً لو بحثت عن المسائل في النحو ستقول: أولاً  التمييز بين الكلمات الاسم والفعل والحرف، ثم بعد ذلك في الإعراب، ثم أوجه  الإعراب وعلاماته، ثم بعد ذلك تركيب الجمل, للتفريق بين المعرفة والنكرة  وأنواع المعارف، ثم تركيب الجمل، ثم ما يعرض لها من النسخ, ثم بعد ذلك  الجملة الفعلية، الفاعل والنائب عن الفاعل والاشتغال والتنازع، ثم بعد ذلك  الفضلات الثمانية, ثم بعد ذلك المجرورات، تبدأ بالمجرور بالحرف، ثم المجرور  بالإضافة, ثم إعمال مصدر، ثم إعمال اسم المصدر, ثم إعمال الأوصاف وأنواع  الأوصاف, ثم بعد هذا تكميل للتعجب مما يشيره وهو نعم وبأس وبعد هذا  التوابع, ثم بعد ذلك مكمل الفضلات وهو: المنادى وما يستحق به, ثم بعد ذلك  ما يتعلق بإعراب الفعل بالخصوص، والجوازم والنواصب، وأدوات الشرط غير  الجازمة, ثم بعد هذا ما يكمل الكلام من الحكاية والعدد ونصبه للتمييز وجره  له, ثم بعد هذا المباحث الصرفية تبدأ بما ينصرف وما لا ينصرف, ثم الجموع  جموع التكسير، ثم النسب والوقف والإمالة، والتصريف والإدغام ومخارج الحروف  فهذه هي مسائل النحو التي تدرس فيه. وهذه تختلف الكتب في التقديم والتأخير  بينها، لكن هذا الذي ذكرناه الآن هو فهرسة النحو التي سار عليها جمهور  المؤلفين من النحويين بعد ابن مالك في عصر ابن مالك ومن دونه، أما في  التفسير فلا يمكن أن نضع هذا التقسيم، لكن نقول: إن المعاني التي عليها  مدار القرآن أساساً هي أركان التشريع:أولاً: العقائد وما يتعلق  بالتوحيد.ثانياً: التشريع وما يتعلق بالأحكام.ثالثاً: الأخلاق.رابعاً:  القصص والوعظ.خامساً: أشراط الساعة ومشاهد القيامة وما يتعلق بذلك.سادساً:  ما ينظم حياة الناس من العلوم التي هي محل لاكتشافات ونحو هذا, وهذا منه ما  يتعلق بالطبائع, ومنه ما يتعلق باللغات, ومنه ما يتعلق بالأحياء وغير ذلك  مما يشمله القرآن, هذه الستة متناسبة مع عد الآي فآية القرآن ستة آلاف  وزيادة قليلة مختلف في تلك الزيادة، لكن ستة آلاف هي الأصل، الزيادة قد  أشرنا إليها من قبل لاختلاف العد فيها, فكل ألف تناسب معنى من هذه المعاني  الست التي ذكرناها.ويمكن أن نرتب المسائل ترتيباً آخر فنقول: إن علم  التفسير ينقسم إلى مقدمات وأصل, فالمقدمات هي: ما يضعه المفسر بين يديه  باشتغاله بالعلم، وهي تنقسم إلى قسمين: مقدمة كتاب, ومقدمة علم.فمقدمة  الكتاب التي يذكر فيها المؤلف شروطه في الكتاب ومنهجه فيه وسبب تأليفه  له.ومقدمة العلم: هي ما يتعلق بمصطلحات التفسير عموماً، مثل: أن يتكلم عن  الحروف السبعة والخلاف فيها, يتكلم فيما يتعلق بترجمة القرآن, يتكلم في  القول في القرآن في الرأي، في تفسير القرآن بالأثر ونحو هذا فهذه هي  المقدمة.ثم بعد ذلك الأصل: والأصل هو تفسير كل سورة من القرآن على حدة,  وينبغي أن يبدأ تفسيرها بالربط بينها وبين سابقتها ببيان وجه المناسبة في  الترتيب, ثم ببيان هل هي مكية أو مدنية وتاريخ نزولها, ثم بعد ذلك ببيان  تناسب آياتها ومقاطعها, وإذا استطاع الإنسان أن يبرز محور السورة والمعنى  الأهم فيها، مثلما فعل فيها سيد قطب رحمه الله, هذا مهم أيضاً, ومن السور  ما يكون طويلاً يتناول محاور كثيرة كـسورة البقرة وسورة النساء وسورة  المائدة, فهذه لها محاور كثيرة تشريعية وأخلاقية، وردود ومجادلات لقواعد  مختلفة.فيبين الإنسان هذه المحاور ويذكر الارتباط والمناسبة بين المقاطع,  ويذكر كذلك سبب النزول إن كان للسورة سبب نزول واحد فليذكره في المقدمة,  وإن كان لكل مقطع منها سبب نزول مستقل؛ ليبين ذلك عند ذلك المقطع بخصوصه،  فيجعل كل مقطع بمثابة السورة كاملة.وفي الأخير بعد أن يورد أن يصل إلى النص  لا بد أن يتكلم عن الألفاظ وطرق قراءتها, وأن يبين الأوجه المتواترة في  القراءة، ثم بعد ذلك ينسب هذه القراءات إلى القراء الذين اشتهرت قراءتهم  لها، ويبين أوجه الاختلاف بينها هل هو مؤثر في المعنى أو غير مؤثر، وهل  بعضها مفسر لبعض، ثم أوجه الإعراب في الآية كلها، وهذا ينبغي التركيز فيه  على الكلمات التي تختلف الدلالة باختلاف أوجه الإعراب بها, أما ما يتعلق  برفع الفاعل ونصب المفعول، هذه الأمور المعهودة معروفة لدى الناس لا ينبغي  للمفسر أن تأخذ جزءً كبيراً من وقته واهتمامه, لكن ما يتعلق بالجار  والمجرور ومتعلقه في المحذوف ونحو هذا من الأمور التي يركز عليها في  التفسير؛ لأن بها فهم النص.ثم بعد هذا التحليل البنيوي للألفاظ يأخذ قطعة  من مثلاً آية أو آيات مقطع فيحلله تحليلاً بنيوياً، فمع كل كلمة يذكر ما  يناسبها من ذلك التحليل، كل جملة يبين متعلقات الفعل بين المبتدأ والخبر،  ما يتعلق بترتيبهما، لماذا اختير هذا اللفظ بالخصوص لهذا الموضع؟ ما هي  الألفاظ التي كانت محتملة لأن توضع في هذا المكان وقد اختيرت هذه الألفاظ  عنها؟ وجه الإعجاز في ذلك وجه البلاغة فيه؟ والتركيز على الجانب البلاغي  والإعجاز التشريعي مهم جداً, وكذلك التركيز على الجوانب العلمية إن كان  الإنسان أهلاً لهذا, مثلما يتعلق بالعظمة، بعظمة الله من خلال عظمة الكون  وعظمة إتقان الصنعة، وما تشير إليه الآيات كثيرة في هذا الباب.ثم بعد هذا  ما يستنبط من المقطع، وليجعل ذلك آخراً وينبغي ألا ينسجه بتفسير الكلمات  وتحليل البنيوي لها، بل يتوصل إليه في النهاية, والاستنباطات ينبغي أن يدرج  فيها ما يؤخذ منها من الفقه والأصول والدلالات المختلفة، فيجعلها في  الآخر, وينبغي له ألا يميل مع المذهب الفقهي؛ لأن ذلك يقتضي منه تعصباً،  ويقتضي منه أن يحصر معنى الآية فيما ذكر، ولهذا فإن السيوطي رحمه الله كان  موفقاً في كتابه الإكليل في استنباطات التنزيل، حين لم ينسب مذهباً من  المذاهب إلى القائل به، يأتي بالآية يقول: قول الله تعالى كذا فيه كذا،  وفيه كذا، وفيه كذا أي: أخذ منه كذا, وكذا, وكذا، سواء كان ذلك الأخذ  صحيحاً أو ضعيفاً، أنا أبين لك وجه الاستنباط كيف استنبط العلماء من هذه  الآية وما استنبطوا منها؟ ولذلك بالإمكان أن أتكلم في نفس الآية في موضع  استنبط منه العلماء حكماً وفي الموضع الذي يليه استنبطوا حكماً مخالفاً  للسابق, وحينئذٍ نبحث عن أوجه الجمع وأوجه التفريق. ثم بعد هذا الأحسن  بالمفسر أن يضع في نهاية كل مقطع ما يؤدي إلى الربط الذهني، سواء كان  بأسئلة محددة عما سبق تبين مدى استيعاب الناس له، يضعها في آخر كل مقطع، أو  بالتخلص للوصول إلى الموضع الذي يليه، وهذا الذي سار عليه جمهور المفسرين،  يأتون في آخر الكلام مما يربطه بالموضوع الذي يليه, وأهل البلاغة يقسمون  السورة في الأصل إلى ثلاثة أقسام:القسم الأول: المقدمة. والقسم الأوسط  الصلب. والقسم الآخر الخاتمة, يقول السيوطي رحمه الله:ويطلب التأنيق في  ابتداءوفي تخلص وفي انتهائي وسور القرآن في ابتدائهاوفي خلوصها وفي  انتهائها وفي انتهائها واردة أكمل وجه وأجلوكيف لا وهو كلام الله جل  ومن  لها أمعن بالتأملبان له كل خفي وجلي وختم كتابه بهذه الخاتمة الجميلة.بهذا  نكون قد أتينا على المقدمات العشر في علم التفسير, ونصل هنا إلى أمر مهم،  وهو أن الدارس لعلم التفسير غير مفسر، فالمفسر هو الذي شغلنا وأخذ جمهور  وقتنا, أما الدارس فهو الطالب, والطالب لا بد أن يعرف قدره وأن يجلس دونه،  رحم الله امرءً عرف قدره وجلس دونه, ومن هنا فعليه ألا يتجاوز طوره وألا  يتعداه, فكيف يتم ذلك؟ إنما يتم بالانتخاب والاختيار، يختار المناسب له,  وهذا الاختيار في العادة لا يكون إلى الطالب وإنما يكون لشيخه, الشيخ الذي  يدرس التفسير في المسجد لا بد أن يختار لأهل مسجده الكتاب الذي يعرف أنه  مناسب لمستواهم ولوقتهم، ولا يجبرهم على كتاب ليس على مستواهم أصلاً  فيوقعهم في إشكالات وحرج كبير, ومن هنا فالعادة أن طلاب العلم على ثلاث  مستويات: فالمستوى الأول: المبتدئون، وهؤلاء ينبغي أن يأخذوا من التفاسير  ما سهل وخف مثل تفسير الجلالين، وتفسير السعدي، وتفسير ابن جزي، وتفسير  النسائي، فهذه التفاسير مختصره سهلة, وهي متكاملة فيما بينها, فمثلاً: أحسن  شيئ في مقدمات التفسير ما لخصه ابن جزي في مقدمة تفسيره, وهذا يغنيهم عن  الخوض في المقدمات الطويلة، مثلما ذكره ابن جرير الطبري والقرطبي في  تفسيره, فالمقدمات التي ذكره ابن جزي هي فوق العشرة, ينبغي لكل مشتغل بعلم  التفسير أن يثبتها في دماغه؛ لأنها تعينه كثيراً على هذا العلم, ومثل ذلك  مقدمة التفسير لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية مقدمة في أصول التفسير، أي: ذكر فيها  بعض القواعد المهمة في التفسير يفهم فيها الإنسان كثير من الأمور مثل  قوله: إن التفسير السلف ليس تفسيراً لكامل المعنى وإنما هو تفسير جزئي،  وهذه قاعدة ركز عليها شيخ الإسلام في هذه المقدمة, وأتى عليها بكثير من  الأدلة. قال: إن تفسير السلف هو بمثابة من قال لك: ما الخبز؟ فأخذت خبزة  فرفعتها قلت: هذا الخبز, فليس معناه أنك تزعم أن ما في الدنيا من الخبز  محصوراً بما في يدك, بل المعنى أنك تريد أن تفهمه وقد فهمه الخبز بمجرد  رؤيته، وهذا مثل الذي لا يعرف لغة العرب فسألك ما التمر؟ فأخذت تمرة  فرفعتها قلت: هذا التمر، يفهم بهذا التمر، وليس معناه أنك أنت تقصد انحصار  التمر فيما رفعته, ولذلك فقول عائشة رضي الله عنها في تفسير قول الله  تعالى:  وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ قَوْلًا مِمَّنْ دَعَا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَعَمِلَ  صَالِحًا وَقَالَ إِنَّنِي مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ [فصلت:33], هو المؤذن هذا  تفسير جزئي، ولا تقصد به أن هذا معنى الآية مطلقاً, معناه من هؤلاء المؤذن  فهم يدعون إلى الله ويقولون: أحسن القول وهو دعا إلى الله حيث قال: حي على  الصلاة، حي على الفلاح, (وعمل صالحاً) حين كبر: الله أكبر، الله أكبر, وقال  إنني من المسلمين: حين قال: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وأشهد أن محمداً  رسول الله, فالمؤذن فعلاً دعا إلى الله وعمل صالحاً وقال إنني من المسلمين,  لكن لا يقتضي هذا انحصار معنى الآية في هذا المثال.المستوى الثاني: هو  المستوى المتوسط بعد أن يقرأ الإنسان هذه الكتب مختصراً ملخصاً لا بد أن  يتجاوز هذا الحد ويصل إلى الحد الأوسط، وهذا يحصل فيه تفسير الشوكاني فتح  القدير، وإذا جمع الإنسان معه تفسير ابن كثير، ونحو ذلك فهذا مفيد له, ولو  ضم إلى ذلك أيضاً تفسير البيضاوي أو أبى السعود فإن ذلك مما ينفعه كثيراً,  وهذه المرتبة يقصد بها زيادة الاستيعاب وفهم توجهات المفسرين ومدارسهم  المختلفة, وكذلك تحفيز الهمم للازدياد من العلم.المرحلة الأخيرة: وهي التي  يكون الإنسان فيها مستعداً للتأليف في التفسير, هذه يركز فيها الإنسان على  تفسير الطبري، وتفسير القرطبي، وتفسير ابن عطية، وتفسير أبي حيان، فهذه  الكتب الجامعة الكبرى، وهذا المستوى الأعلى في التفسير, وإذا كان الإنسان  يريد أن يهذب لسانه وأقواله فليختر مع هذه بعض كتب المتأخرين لأسلوبهم  السهل، مثل كتاب الشيخ محمد طاهر بن عاشور التحرير والتنوير, فأسلوبه أسلوب  عصري رصين وهو ميسر وسهل. وإذا أراد كذلك أن يجعل نفسه مستوعباً للجانب  الفكري في القرآن فلا غنى به عن كتاب في ظلال القرآن لـسيد قطب رحمه الله,  والذي يريد أن يجعل مقدمات للسور كما ذكرنا أنه ينبغي أن يكون من شأن  المفسر دائماً, لا بد أن يرجع إلى هذا الكتاب، لا غنى به عنه، فإذاً هذه هي  المستويات الثلاث المعتاد في التفسير.وأقول قولي هذا واستغفر الله لي  ولكم.                                                                  
**الأسئلة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                

** الكلام على تفسير الثعالبي                                                                                                   * *
                                السؤال: [ما حال تفسير الثعالبي؟]الجواب: بالنسبة لتفسير  الثعالبي هذا التفسير أدبي يعتني بالأسلوب؛ لأن المؤلف كذلك أديب، فهو من  مشاهير الأدباء، هو مؤلف كتاب يتيمة الدهر، ومؤلف كذلك كتب كثيرة جداً من  مؤلفاته الآن مطبوعة تقريباً ستة عشر كتاباً في الأدب فقط، ألفها الثعالبي  مطبوعة، بالإضافة إلى أنه مؤلف أيضاً فقه اللغة، وله كتب كثيرة مطبوعة الآن  في علوم شتى.وله المثل السائر، وله أحسن ما سمعت، له النكات، وله التعميم،  له كثير من الكتب المطبوعة....كذلك التفاسير غير هذا مثل تفسير ابن الفرس،  وهو مختص بآيات الأحكام، أحكام القرآن فقط, والثعلبي تفسيره يقول شيخ  الإسلام ابن تيمية: إنه بالغ فيه في تأويل الصفات حتى كاد يصل إلى مستوى  الاعتزال، أنا ما قرأت كتابه هذا، وتفاسير المتقدمين لا حصر لها، أعداد  هائلة جداً, مثلاً تفسير أبي الليث السمرقندي، تفسير الإمام سلطان العلماء  العز بن عبد السلام، وأبي الليث تفسيره مطبوع في مجلد واحد.وبالنسبة لتفسير  سلطان العلماء مخطوط والآن يحقق في رسائل دكتوراه. وتفسير الواحد الكبير  كذلك موجود مخطوط.كتب معاني القرآن هذه مختصة بالألفاظ مثل: غريب القرآن،  معاني القرآن للفراء وغيرها هذه تعتني بالنحو والصرف.                                                                      

** تفاسير أصول الفقه                                                                                                   * *

                                السؤال: [هل هناك تفسير يتعلق بأصول الفقه؟]الجواب: ما فيه  تفسير يختص بأصول الفقه فقط، لكن كتاب الفخر الرازي ذكر فيه كثيراً من  المسائل الأصولية والمناورات الجدالية الأصولية, واعتنى بها في مجال  الأصول، فمن أحسن الكتب هذا الكتاب، بالإضافة إلى أن القرطبي يعتني كثيراً  بمسائل الأصول, وكذلك ابن العربي في أحكام القرآن، يقسم المسائل: مسائل  عقدية، مسائل فقهية، ومسائل أصولية.أقول قولي هذا وأستغفر الله لي ولكم،  وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

مقدمات في العلوم الشرعية [9] 
-   للشيخ : (            محمد الحسن الددو الشنقيطي       )                             


علم الحديث من العلوم المهمة في الشريعة فهو المصدر الثاني بعد كتاب الله  عز وجل، وإليه تعود معظم الأحكام وتفسيراتها، وقد اختلف العلماء في تعريف  الحديث في الاصطلاح وإطلاقه فمنهم من يرى أنه قول النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم، ومنهم من يرى أنه مرادف للسنة، ومنهم من يرى أنه ما روي بإسناد  مطلقاً.والسنة مرت بمراحل تدوين متعددة، ودونت بطرق مختلفة أهمها على أساس  أبواب العلم كموطأ مالك والصحيحين والسنن، وعلى أساس أحاديث الرجال  كالمسانيد، وعلى طريقة الترتيب المعجمي وأسماء الشيوخ كمعاجم الإمام  الطبراني.                     

**تعريف الحديث لغة واصطلاحاً                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *


           الحمد لله رب العالمين، وأصلي وأسلم على من بعث رحمة للعالمين،  وعلى آله وأصحابه، ومن اهتدى بهديه، واستن بسنته إلى يوم الدين. وصلنا إلى  علوم السنة، وهذه العلوم المتعلقة بالسنة أهمها: علم الحديث رواية, ثم علم  الحديث دراية, ثم علم شروح الحديث أو شرح الحديث, ثم علم الرجال والجرح  والتعديل, ثم علم العلل.أما علم الحديث رواية: فالمقصود به رواية كتب  الحديث، وهو العلم بحديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ لأن ما يتعلق بالرواية  هو أن تروى الأحاديث الواردة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بطرقها من  أوجهها المعروفة، وهو أول علم ظهر في الإسلام, وأول علم ألفت فيه الكتب هو  علم الحديث رواية.                                 

** تعريف الحديث في اللغة                                                                                                   * *

                                فلنبدأ أولاً بتعريف هذا العلم، فنقول: الحديث في اللغة:  ضد القديم، فيطلق على الكلام سواء كان مفيداً أو غير مفيد، فمن إطلاقه على  المفيد قول الله تعالى:  فَبِأَيِّ حَدِيثٍ بَعْدَهُ يُؤْمِنُونَ  [الأعراف:185],  أَفَمِنْ هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ تَعْجَبُونَ  *   وَتَضْحَكُونَ[النجم:59-60],  وَمَنْ أَصْدَقُ مِنَ اللَّهِ حَدِيثًا  [النساء:87], كل هذا بمعنى الكلام المفيد, ومن إطلاقه على غير المفيد قول  الشاعر:  وحديثها السحر الحلال لو أنهلم يجن قتل المسلم المتحرز إن طال لم  يملل وإن هي أوجزتود المحدث لو أنها لم توجز                                                                      

** تعريف الحديث في الاصطلاح                                                                                                   * *

                                وفي الاصطلاح لهم فيه ثلاثة أقوال: القول الأول: أن الحديث  قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, وهذا الموافق للمعنى اللغوي، فالمعنى  الاصطلاحي فيه قريب من المعنى اللغوي, فالحديث في اللغة الكلام كما ذكرناه,  فيطلق اصطلاحاً على كلام الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بالخصوص, فتكون (ال)  فيه خلفاً عن الضمير, أو تكون عهدية، فمعناه: حديثه صلى الله عليه وسلم أو  الحديث المعهود الذي هو حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, وهذا القول يضيق  مفهوم الحديث حيث يقصره على أقوال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دون أفعاله  وتقريراته، ودون أوصافه الخَلقية والخُلقية، ودون كلام غيره من أصحابه عليه  الصلاة والسلام ومن دونه.القول الثاني: أن الحديث مرادف للسنة، وهذا  يحوجنا إلى التعرف على السنة.فالسنة في اللغة الطريقة خيراً كانت أو شراً،  ومن إطلاقها على طريقة الخير قول الله تعالى:  سُنَّةَ مَنْ قَدْ  أَرْسَلْنَا قَبْلَكَ مِنْ رُسُلِنَا [الإسراء:77], ومن إطلاقها على الشر  قول الله تعالى:  قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ سُنَنٌ [آل عمران:137],  وتطلق على الطريق في الجبل فيقال: اسلك هذه السنة أي: الطريق في الجبل,  وتطلق على الصميم من كل شيء ومنه: سنة الوجه أي: صميمه، وقال غيلان:تريك  سنة وجه غير مقرفةملساء ليس بها خال ولا ندبوتطلق كذلك على العادة، (سنة  الله)  وَلَنْ تَجِدَ لِسُنَّةِ اللَّهِ تَبْدِيلًا [الأحزاب:62]، أي:  لعادة الله في خلقه، أي: ما أجراه الله مما يعود ويتكرر في الخلق فهذا معنى  السنة, كأنها على طريقة موحدة، ومنه أيضاً العادة؛ لأنها تبدأ وتعود، فهي  مشتقة من العود للذي يتكرر، فكذلك سنة الله بمعنى عاداته المتكررة في خلقه.  والسنة في الاصطلاح يختلف إطلاقها باختلاف المصطلحين، فهي عند أهل الحديث  ما أثر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من قول أو فعل أو تقرير أو وصف خَلْقي  أو خُلُقي, سواء صلح ذلك دليل لحكم شرعي أو لمصلحة، فكل ما روي عن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم أو ذكر فيه اسمه وهو مروي فهو حديث عندهم, فيدخل في ذلك  قوله وفعله وتقريره ووصفه الخَلْقي ووصفه الخُلُقي كذلك, إذا كان الواصف  ممن رآه أو عرفه، وهذا القيد لابد منه ولا يذكره أهل الحديث، لكن إطلاق هذا  اللفظ دون القيد يقتضي أن مدح الشعراء للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يكون من  السنة, وليس ذلك سنة قطعاً, فهم يصفونه ويمدحونه بأشعارهم ولم يروه، فذلك  غير داخل في السنة فلابد أن نأتي بهذا القيد وهو شريطة أن يكون الواصف ممن  رآه وعرفه. وفي اصطلاح الأصوليين ما أثر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من  قول أو فعل أو تقرير مما يصلح دليلاً لحكم شرعي، ويخرج من ذلك الأوصاف فلا  تصلح دليلاً لحكم شرعي. والذي يستدل به في الأحكام الشرعية من السنن ثلاثة  أقسام: الأقوال: ويستدل بها في جميع أقسام الخطاب التكليفي الخمسة كلها,  والأفعال: ويستدل بها في قسمين في الجائزات والمندوبات، والتقريرات: ويستدل  بها في قسم واحد وهو المباحات فقط، فهذه هي السنة عند الأصوليين.أما  الفقهاء فالسنة عندهم: هي وصف المأمور به شرعاً أمراً غير جازم, فالمأمور  به شرعاً إما أن يكون جازماً أو غير جازم, فإن كان جازماً فاسمه الوجوب  ووصفه الوجوب, وإن كان الأمر به غير جازم فيطلقون عليه سنة, فيقولون:  الرواتب سنة, صلاة الاستسقاء سنة, صلاة العيدين سنة وهكذا, فالسنة هنا  معناه وصف المأمور به شرعاً أمراً غير جازم. ولهم في ذلك تفصيلات، فمنهم من  يرى: أن السنة تختص من ذلك بما فعله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, وأظهره في  ملأ وواظب عليه، ودل الدليل على عدم وجوبه، فهي أعلى من المندوب والمستحب  والرغيبة والنفل والتطوع وهذه مراتب دونها, والخلاف هنا لفظي اصطلاحي فقط,  ومن يطلق السنن على الجميع قد وسع الاصطلاح، ومن يخص السنن بما فعله النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم وأظهره في ملأ وواظب عليه، ودل الدليل على عدم وجوبه  يخص بعض ذلك.والسنة عند أهل العقائد: الهدي الأول المعروف في حياة النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه, ولهم في ذلك إطلاقان: إطلاق عام تقابله  البدعة, وإطلاق خاص تقابله الشيعة، فيقال: هذا سني, وهذا شيعي في المقابل,  هذا الإطلاق خاص, ويقال: هذا سنة, وهذا بدعة هذا إطلاق أعم من ذلك.ولقب أهل  السنة لقب منتشر بين الناس، وهو يطلق على هذين الإطلاقين، يطلق على كل من  عدا الشيعة من فرق الإسلام، رغم كلما يحصل في هذه الفرق من انحرافات, ويطلق  كذلك على مقابل المبتدعة, ولكن الناس في هذا الإطلاق ساروا وراء فوضى  الاصطلاحات، فيكثر أن تسمع من يسأل: هل فلان من السنة؟ حتى إنك تسأل عن  أعلام أهل السنة الذين ما روي الحديث إلا من طريقهم، كـالحافظ ابن حجر،  فيقال لك: هل الحافظ ابن حجر من أهل السنة؟ يقال: لا يوجد اليوم على وجه  الدنيا سنة إلا عن طريق الحافظ ابن حجر، ولا تعرف رواية للحديث اليوم على  وجه الدنيا إلا من طريق الحافظ ابن حجر, كل الأسانيد الموجودة اليوم على  وجه الدنيا, أو إن لم نقل كلها فغالبها من طريق هذا الحافظ رحمه الله,  ويندر جداً أن توجد أسانيد من غير طريقه، وهي فقط أسانيد المحب الطبري  المكي, وهذه كثير منها من طريق الحافظ ابن حجر عن ابن فهد، وابن فهد المكي  من أصحاب الحافظ ابن حجر سمع عليه صحيح البخاري في يومين بالحرم المكي,  فأكثر السنن من طريق هذا الرجل، فكيف يسأل هل هو من أهل السنة؟ أهل السنة  اليوم منه هو، فلا يقال: هل هو من أهل السنة؟ ومثل ذلك إطلاقات هذا على  المذاهب, فلو قلنا: المذهب الحنفي من مذاهب أهل السنة، ليس معناه: أن كل من  تمذهب بهذا المذهب ملتزم بالسنة تماماً لم يبتدع في أي شيء, وكذلك إذا  قلنا: المذهب الأشعري من مذاهب أهل السنة ليس معنى هذا أن كل من انتسب إلى  هذا المذهب التزم بالسنة ولم يبتدع في أي شيء, بل هذه مذاهب في حد ذاتها  غير مخالفة للسنة, وأتباعها منهم المتسنن والملتزم, ومنهم من دون ذلك كما  قال تعالى:  ثُمَّ أَوْرَثْنَا الْكِتَابَ الَّذِينَ اصْطَفَيْنَا مِنْ  عِبَادِنَا فَمِنْهُمْ ظَالِمٌ لِنَفْسِهِ وَمِنْهُمْ مُقْتَصِدٌ  وَمِنْهُمْ سَابِقٌ بِالْخَيْرَاتِ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَضْلُ  الْكَبِيرُ  *  جَنَّاتُ عَدْنٍ يَدْخُلُونَهَا [فاطر:32-33], منهم من هو  ظالم لنفسه, ومع ذلك فيهم المقتصدون وفيهم السابقون بالخيرات.وأهل السنة  لهم أربعة مذاهب في الفقه كما سيأتي، ولهم ثلاثة مذاهب في الاعتقاد أيضاً  كما سيأتي, وإطلاق أهل الحديث على الحديث هذا الإطلاق الثاني الذي هو ما  يرادف السنة يفهم منه أن ما أثر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الأقوال  والأفعال والتقريرات والأوصاف الخَلقية والخُلقية فيكون أعم من القول  السابق؛ لأن القول السابق يقصر الحديث على أقوال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  فقط.والقول الثالث: أن الحديث هو المروي بإسناد مطلقاً، فكل ما روي بإسناد  من العلم يسمى حديثاً, لكن يقال: حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, وحديث  أصحابه, وحديث التابعين, وحديث فلان من الناس, قالوا: هذا حديث ابن جرير,  وهذا حديث عطاء, وهذا حديث ابن عباس، وهذا حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، فيدخل في ذلك المرفوع والموقوف والمقطوع, والمرفوع: المنسوب إلى  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, والموقوف على صحابي, والمقطوع الموقوف على من  دون الصحابي، فكل هذه الأنواع تسمى حديثاً على هذا القول الذي هو أوسع هذه  الأقوال الثلاثة، وهذا القول به أخذ كثير من أهل الحديث, ولذلك تجد في  كلامهم السؤال عن حديث فلان وعن حديث فلان وهي أحاديث موقوفة ومقطوعة  ويطلقون عليها الحديث.وبالإطلا   الأول أخذ المتقي الهندي حين جمع الأحاديث  القولية المروية عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يجمع معها الأحاديث  الفعلية ولا التقريرية ولا الوصفية, فاختص الحديث عنده فقط بالأحاديث  القولية.                                                                                                        
**مراحل تدوين السنة النبوية                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                

** النهي عن تدوين الحديث في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم                                                                                                   * *

                                وقد كان هذا الحديث في زمان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  منهياً عن كتابته وتدوينه, فقد قال: ( لا تكتبوا عني غير القرآن ومن كتب  عني غير القرآن فليمحه ), ومع ذلك أذن لبعض أصحابه، منهم من أذن له إذناً  مطلقاً في كتابة ما سمع منه، ومن هؤلاء عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص، فقد أذن  له بالكتابة عنه، فكان يكتب ما سمعه عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من  الأحكام، فقال له رجال من قريش: ( إنك تكتب عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم وإنه يتكلم وهو غضبان، فأتاه فقال: إن قريشاً نهوني عن أن أكتب عنك،  وقالوا: إنك تتكلم وأنت غضبان, فقال: اكتب فو الذي نفسي بيده لا يصدر منه  إلا الحق ), وأشار إلى فمه ولسانه. ولذلك قال أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه: لم  يكن أحد من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أكثر مني حديثاً إلا ما كان من  عبد الله بن عمرو فإنه كان يكتب ولا أكتب, والواقع أن عبد الله بن عمرو ليس  أكثر حديثاً من أبي هريرة، بل أبو هريرة أكثر منه, ولذلك فإن مروياتهما  إذا قورنت تجدون البون الشاسع فيها, فمرويات أبي هريرة في مسند بقي بن مخلد  خمسة آلاف وثلاثمائة وأربعة وسبعون حديثاً, ويليه في الإكثار ابن عمر ثم  عائشة ثم ابن عباس ثم بعد ذلك أنس بن مالك، ثم جابر بن عبد الله، ثم يأتي  عبد الله بن عمرو في هذه المرتبة, لكن عموماً هو معدود في المكثرين الذين  رووا أكثر من ألفين حديث.                                                                      

** كتابة بعض الصحابة لأحاديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حالات خاصة                                                                                                   * *

                                وكذلك فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر بالكتابة لـأبي  شاه، وهو رجل من أهل اليمن حضر خطبته بمكة فلم يحفظها، فسأل النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم أن يأمر به أن يكتب له فقال: ( اكتبوا لـأبي شاه ). وكذلك كتب  كتاباً لعمرو بن حزم الأنصاري أرسله به حين ولاه على جمع الصدقات، وفيه  كثير من الأحكام منها ما يتعلق بالجنايات والدماء والقصاص، ومنها ما يتعلق  بالزكاة والأروش وغير ذلك. واستمر الأمر على هذا الحال في حياة الخلفاء  الراشدين، فلم يكتب في زمانهم شيء من السنن, فلما ذهبت الخلافة الراشدة بدأ  بعض الصحابة يكتبون أو يكتب عنه بعض الأحاديث, فقد صح في صحيح البخاري أن  معاوية بن أبي سفيان رضي الله عنه كتب إلى المغيرة بن شعبة أن يكتب إليه  حديثاً سمعه من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فكتب إليه الذكر الذي سمعه  منه بعد نهاية الصلاة. وكذلك فإن أبا هريرة رضي الله عنه كتب صحيفة مما  سمعه من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يسميها الصادقة، وهي التي رواها عنه  همام بن منبه؛ لأن كل ما فيها سمعه من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، قد رواها  همام بن منبه ورواها عن همام معمر بن راشد، ورواها عن معمر بن راشد عبد  الرزاق بن همام الصنعاني. كذلك فإن أبا بكر رضي الله عنه من قبل كتب لـأنس  كتاباً فيه تفصيل الزكاة حين ولاه عليها، لكن لم يرفع ذلك إلى النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم وقد عملت الأمة على مقتضى رفعه؛ لأنه لا يؤخذ إلا من طريق  التوقيف، كتاب أبي بكر لـأبي حمزة أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه في شأن الزكاة.  ولكن الغالب في هذه الكتب الانقطاع في الأسانيد؛ لأن الناس يتكلون على  أنها موجودة مكتوبة لديهم فلا يعتنون بحفظها في الغالب, بخلاف ما كان  محفوظاً لديهم فيبقى الإسناد فيه متصلاً بالتحديث, ولذلك فإن أحاديث عمرو  بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده كانت من هذا القبيل؛ لأنها من مكتوبات عبد الله بن  عمرو بن العاص الذي كان يكتبه.وما كتبه سيفرط فيه أولاده في حفظه؛ لأنه  موجود لديهم مكتوباً، فلا يهتمون بحفظه مثلما يهتمون بحفظ المرويات، فلذلك  كل الكتب في صدر الإسلام في الغالب في روايتها انقطاع، حتى كتاب عمر إلى  أبي موسى الذي عليه مدار القضاء، وحتى أقضية علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه  التي رواها الشعبي وزر بن حبيش وعبيدة السلماني، كل هذه فيها انقطاع في  الأسانيد, والسبب هو أنما كتب يثق الشخص بأنه موجود لديه فيقل حفظه له، وقد  زال هذا في أيام أتباع التابعين حينما بدأ العلماء يحدثون من كتبهم, ولذلك  قال مكي بن إبراهيم شيخ البخاري: كتبت بأصبعي هاتين عن ستين من التابعين،  ولو علمت أني يحتاج إلي لكتبت عن أكثر, ومكي له خصائص عجيبة تزوج مائة  امرأة, وكتب عن ستين من التابعين, وحدث عنه مائة من الأعلام, وعنه روى  البخاري ثلاثياته.ولذلك ما دمنا في هذا الحديث نحدث ببعضها أو بأول حديث  عنه على الأقل، وهي أربعة وعشرون حديثاً بالإسناد، فقد حدثني شيخي محمد علي  بن عبد الودود عن شيخه يحظيه بن عبد الودود، عن محمد بن محمد بن سالم  المجلسي الأموي عن حامد بن عمر، عن الفقيه الخطاب، عن القاضي بن علي ممو  السباعي، عن شيخ الشيوخ الحسني، عن علي الأجهوري، عن البرهان العلقمي، عن  الجلال السيوطي، عن زكريا الأنصاري، عن الحافظ ابن حجر، عن إبراهيم البلخي،  عن أحمد بن أبي طالب الحجار، عن أبي الوقت عبد الأول بن عيسى السجزي، عن  الحسين بن المبارك، عن عبد الرحمن بن محمد الداودي، عن عبد الله بن أحمد  السرخسي، عن محمد بن يوسف بن مطر الفربري، عن محمد بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم  بن المغيرة البخاري، قال: حدثنا مكي بن إبراهيم، قال: حدثنا يزيد بن أبي  عبيد، عن سلمة بن الأكوع عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ( من  يقل علي ما لم أقل فليتبوأ مقعده من النار ), هذا أول حديث من ثلاثيات  البخاري, بين البخاري فيه وبين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاثة هم: مكي  بن إبراهيم ويزيد بن أبي عبيد وسلمة بن الأكوع.                                                                      

** أمر عمر بن عبد العزيز بكتابة السنة                                                                                                   * *

                                ثم لما انتهى عهد الصحابة وتحقق الوعد الذي أخبر به النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقد كان فيهم ذات ليلة كما في حديث ابن عمر في  الصحيحين فقال: ( أرأيتكم ليلتكم هذه، فإنه لا يبقى على وجه الأرض بعد مائة  سنة منها مما هو عليها أحد ), وفي رواية: ( فإنه لا يبقى على وجه الأرض  ممن هو عليها بعد مائة سنة منها ذو نفس منفوسة ), فلم تتم مائة سنة بعد تلك  الليلة وعلى وجه الأرض أحداً من الصحابة, بل ماتوا جميعاً قبل تمام المائة  من الهجرة, وآخرهم موتاً أبو الطفيل عامر بن واثلة المكي، وقد توفي في عام  ثمانية وتسعين من الهجرة, فلما تولى عمر بن عبد العزيز الخلافة في عام  مائة كتب إلى علماء الأمصار وأمرهم بتدوين السنن, فكان من المنتدبين لذلك  محمد بن مسلم بن شهاب الزهري، وكذلك أبو بكر بن محمد بن عمرو بن حزم  الأنصاري. والزهري كان يمتنع من قبل عن كتابة الحديث عناية بالحفظ, وكان  يمتحن الناس في حفظ الحديث, فمن أتقن الحديث أهدى إليه هدايا ووصله بصلة  دائمة, فكان ينفق على المتميزين البارزين في حفظ الحديث, ولذلك فإنه أتى  المدينة في حجة من حجاته فاجتمع عليه أهل المدينة يسألونه الحديث, فحدثهم  في مجلسه بستين حديثاً بأسانيدها, فكأنه تعب, فقالوا: زدنا، فقال: لا  أزيدكم حتى تعيدوا علي ما حدثتكم به, فقال له ربيعة بن أبي عبد الرحمن، وهو  ربيعة بن فروخ المشهور بـربيعة الرأي: إن في مجلسك من حفظ ما قلته اليوم  ولم يكن يحفظ شيئاً منه, فقال: من هو؟ فأشار إلى مالك بن أنس، فدعاه فسأله  فأعاد عليه حديثه بترتيبه الذي قال، لم يخطئ في حرف منه, فقربه الزهري وكان  بعد ذلك يهدي إليه ويصله ويعتني به. وقد امتحن هشام بن عبد الملك الزهري  رحمه الله في حفظ الحديث امتحاناً عجيباً, دعاه وأجلسه معه على سريره وأجلس  رجالاً وراء الستر، أمرهم أن يكتبوا الأحاديث الذي سيحدثه بها وأمسك بيده،  وقال: حدثني بأربعمائة حديث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأسانيدك  فيها, فأمسك بيده فحدثه بأربعمائة حديث يعدها والرجال يكتبونها والزهري لا  يشعر بذلك في مجلس واحد، فلما كان بعد عام دعاه فأجلسه في نفس مجلسه، فقال:  أعد علي الأحاديث التي حدثتني بها العام الماضي كما هي على ترتيبها، وأمر  رجاله بكتابتها من وراء الستر, فأعادها كما هي بترتيبها دون أن يخطئ في شيء  منه, فدعا هشام بالأوراق فطابقها فجاءت متطابقة متقابلة.                                                                                                        
**طرق تدوين السنة النبوية                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** الترتيب على أساس أبواب العلم                                                                                                   * *

                                ولكن الزهري وأبا بكر بن محمد بن عمرو بن حزم، ومن كان في  طبقتهما من صغار التابعين لم يدونوا هذه السنن على أساس التبويب والترتيب,  فكل علم في بداية نشأته لابد أن يمر بكثير من التجارب, ولهذا فتجارب أهل  الحديث فيه جاءت على أوجه كثيرة, فمن أحسنها الترتيب على أساس أبواب العلم،  وهذا الذي انتهجه مالك ومن بعده من أصحاب المصنفات والسنن والكتب الصحيحة,  فيرتبون الحديث على أساس أبواب العلم.                                                                      

** الترتيب على أساس حديث الرجال                                                                                                   * *


                                النهج الثاني: الذي انتهجه أصحاب المسانيد وهو الترتيب على  أساس حديث الرجال، حديث الصحابة يبدأ أولاً بحديث أبي بكر، ثم بحديث عمر،  ثم بحديث عثمان، ثم بحديث علي، ثم يرتب الصحابة حسب ما بدا لواضع المسند  بعد ذلك بحسب الفضل والسبق في الإسلام، فأحاديث العشرة يبدأ بها قبل غيرهم،  ثم أحاديث من دونهم، ومن أول من ابتكر هذه الطريقة أبو داود الطيالسي،  وتبعه عليها أحمد بن حنبل ومسدد وأبو بكر بن أبي شيبة وشاعت وانتشرت بعد  ذلك، فأصحاب المسانيد سلكوا هذا الطريق.                                                                      

** الترتيب المعجمي على أسماء الشيوخ                                                                                                   * *

                                الطريقة الثالثة: هي الترتيب المعجمي على أسماء الشيوخ،  فيبدأ الإنسان بشيوخه الذين روى عنهم ويرتبهم على الحروف الأوائل، وعادتهم  في ذلك أن يبدءوا بالأحمدين ثم بالإبراهيمين فيعكسون الترتيب فقط فالأحمدين  يقدمونهم على الإبراهيمين، وإن كان الترتيب المعجمي يقتضي سبق إبراهيم على  أحمد، لكن أحمد اسم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو أفضل من اسم إبراهيم  فيقدم، ومن الذين رتبوا هذا الترتيب الإمام الطبراني، وقد وضع عليه معاجمه  الثلاثة: الكبير، والأوسط والصغير.                                                                      

** إفراد كل علم بكتاب مستقل                                                                                                   * *

                                ثم منهم من يفرد كل علم بكتاب مستقل، أو يؤلف في بعض  العلوم، فمن العلوم التي أفردت علم العقائد أي: ما يتعلق بها من الأحاديث  والآثار، وهذا الذي كان يسمى في صدر الإسلام بالسنن وبالإيمان أيضاً، وقد  ألف أيضاً عدد كبير من الأئمة باسم كتاب السنة، مثل كتاب السنة للإمام أحمد  بن حنبل، وكتاب السنة لـأبي داود السجستاني، وكتاب السنة لـابن أبي عاصم،  وكتاب السنة للخلال، وكتاب السنة لـعبد الله ابن الإمام أحمد، وأصول السنة  للحميدي، وشرح أصول أهل السنة للالكائي، والشريعة في السنة للآجري،  والمختار في السنة لـابن البنا، فكل هذه لخدمة هذا العلم وحده. ومثلها  الكتب المترجمة بالإيمان كالإيمان لـأبي بكر بن أبي شيبة، والإيمان لـأبي  خيثمة زهير بن حرب شيخ مسلم بن الحجاج كلاهما شيخ مسلم بن الحجاج، والإيمان  لـابن منده، وكذلك التوحيد ككتاب التوحيد لـابن خزيمة، فهؤلاء أفردوا ما  يتعلق من الحديث بالعقائد في كتب مستقلة. ثم منهم من أفرد ما يتعلق بالزهد  والرقائق في كتب مستقلة، فمنها كتاب الزهد لـعبد الله بن وهب صاحب مالك،  وكتاب الزهد والرقائق لـعبد الله بن مبارك صاحب مالك أيضاً، وكتاب الزهد  لـوكيع بن الجراح، وكتاب الزهد لـأسد السنة، وكتاب الزهد للإمام أحمد بن  حنبل، وكتاب الزهد لـابن أبي عاصم النبيل، وغيرها من الكتب الموسومة بهذا  الاسم، وكذلك كتاب الزهد لـهناد بن السري شيخ أبي داود وغيره. كذلك ما  يتعلق بأبواب أخرى من العلم كالعلم مثلاً، فقد ألف فيه عدد منهم بعنوان  العلم، أي: ما يتعلق بالعلم من الأحاديث، ومن الذين أفردوا ذلك بالتأليف  ابن أبي شيبة، وابن أبي عاصم وبعدهم عدد من المؤلفين المتأخرين كـالخطيب  البغدادي اقتضاء العلم العمل وتقييد العلم وغير ذلك من كتبه. ومنهم من أفرد  كذلك أبواباً أخرى من أبواب الحديث بالتأليف, وقد اشتهر من الذين أكثروا  المؤلفات المستقلة ابن أبي الدنيا، فقد ألف في عناوين كثيرة تتصل بالزهد  والرقائق وغير ذلك كـالمنامات، والأهوال والعيال، وذم الهوى وغير ذلك من  كتبه الكثيرة. ومثل ذلك ما يتعلق بالقدر فقط، فقد ألف فيها عدد كبير منهم،  فكتب مالك رسالة القدر, وكتب الليث بن سعد كتاب القدر, وكتب عبد الله بن  وهب كتاب القدر, وكذلك كتب الإمام أحمد كتاب الورع, وكتب ابن أبي عاصم كذلك  كتاب الأمثال في الحديث وكتاب الورع كذلك, فأفردوا كثيراً من الأبواب  العلمية بكتب حديثية مستقلة، ولذلك فإن المتأخرين أيضاً أفردوا أدلة  الأحكام من الحديث بكتب مستقلة، فمن أول من سعى لذلك أبو داود رحمه الله  فإن كتابه السنن لم يرد فيه جمع الأحاديث، وإنما أراد فيه جمع أدلة  الأحكام, ولذلك كتب في رسالته إلى أهل مكة: هذا كتاب السنن جمعت لكم فيه  أربعة آلاف وثمانمائة حديث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كلها في  الأحكام. وجاء بعده ابن الجارود فألف كتابه المنتقى من أدلة الأحكام, ثم  بعد هذا جاء الحافظ المقدسي فألف عمدة الأحكام، وجاء الحافظ عبد الحق  الأشبيلي بن الخراط فألف كتب الأحكام الثلاثة: الأحكام الكبرى والأحكام  الوسطى والأحكام الصغرى, ثم جاء الحافظ أبو الفضل زين الدين العراقي فألف  كتابه: تقريب الأسانيد وجامع المسانيد، أراد به تسهيل حفظ الأسانيد على  ولده أبي زرعة عند ابتداء الطلب, وابتكر فيه طريقة عجيبة لحفظ الأسانيد,  فكل حديث ذكر معه صحابياً, أو ذكر من دون الصحابي, والصحابي فإن ذلك يرمز  للإسناد من أسانيده الذي دونها في مقدمة الكتاب، فلا يحتاج إلى أن يعيد  الأسانيد، بل إذا قال: عن أبي هريرة بالإطلاق حفظت الإسناد؛ لأنه إسناد  واحد حفظته في المقدمة, وإذا قال: عن سالم بن عبد الله عن أبيه حفظت  الإسناد؛ لأنه إسناد متقدم، وإذا قال عن ابن عمر عرفت الإسناد وهكذا، فهذا  يسهل حفظ الأسانيد جداً. ثم جاء بعده الحافظ ابن حجر فألف كتابه بلوغ  المرام, وجاء قبله أيضاً عبد السلام بن تيمية فألف كتابه منتقى الأخبار،  وكذلك ابن عبد الهادي الذي ألف كتابه: المحرر لأدلة الأحكام، وغير هؤلاء  كثير الذين أفردوا هذا النوع في كتب.  

** طريقة تدوين موطأ مالك وما كان بعده وفي زمنه من الكتب * * 


                                وعموماً كانت بداية التدوين على طريقة المجاميع، أي:  الطريقة التي تجمع أبواب العلم على ترتيبها، ولا يعرف من ابتدأ هذا  التأليف، وعموماً لو عرفناه لقلنا هو واضع علم الحديث رواية, لكننا لا  نعرفه، فقد ألف عدد من الأئمة في وقت واحد، منهم مالك بن أنس بالمدينة,  وعبد الملك بن جريج بمكة، وعبد الملك بن صبيح بالبصرة, ويزيد بن هارون كذلك  وهشيم بواسط، وهؤلاء كانوا في عصر واحد فألفوا كتبهم, وكذلك ابن أبي ذئب  وأبو يوسف صاحب أبي حنيفة ألف كتاب الآثار, ومحمد بن الحسن الشيباني ألف  كتاب الآثار، وإن كان هذان أنزل طبقة من الطبقة السابقة. وعموماً فتلك  الطبقات لم يصل إلينا من كتبها إلا موطأ مالك بن أنس، فلهذا يزعم بعض الناس  أن مالك بن أنس هو واضع علم الحديث رواية؛ لأن كتابه أول كتاب وصل إلينا،  وإلا فلا يمكن الجزم بذلك من ناحية التاريخ بالضبط, لكن عموماً كتب الله له  أجراً كثيراً؛ لأنه بهذا الكتاب كان سبباً لابتكار هذه الطريقة, وحين  ابتكرها تبعه عليها الناس فقيل: له يا أبا عبد الله كثرت الموطآت, فقال: ما  كان لله فسيبقى، فلم يبق شيء من تلك الموطآت غير موطأ مالك، وكان ينتقي  فيه ويجتهد فيحذف كثيراً مما يجمع فيه، ففي كل سنة وفي كل عرضة يعرض عليه  يحذف بعض ما فيه ويأمر بإسقاطه، وما ذلك إلا تحرزاً واحتياطاً لحديث رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, فالموطآت التي رويت عنه اشتهر منها ستة وعشرون  موطأً, والمطبوع منها اليوم تقريباً من الموطآت الكاملة موطأ يحيى بن يحيى  المصمودي الليثي، وموطأ محمد بن الحسن الشيباني، وموطأ سويد بن سعيد، وموطأ  أبي مصعب الزهري، هذه أربعة التي طبعت كاملة, وطبعت قطعة من موطأ عبد الله  بن مسلمة القعنبي، وقطعة من موطأ علي بن زياد القيرواني، وطبع كذلك مسند  من موطأ عبد الرحمن بن القاسم العتقي هذه سبعة موطآت التي طبعت إما بالكمال  وإما بالنقص. ويوجد موطأ يحيى بن يحيى التميمي، وموطأ عبد الرحمن بن  القاسم القعنبي، وموطأ ابن وهب، كل هذه توجد مخطوطة في مكتبات العالم  متفاوتة الوجود.ثم بعد مالك ألف أصحابه في الحديث كتباً كثيرة من أشهرها في  ذلك العصر: مصنف عبد الرزاق بن همام الصنعاني، وسنن سعيد بن منصور، وجامع  عبد الله بن وهب، وجامع سفيان الثوري، ومسند سفيان بن عيينة، ومسند عبد  الله بن المبارك، وكتاب السنن للشافعي، ثم بعد هذه الطبقة أصحابهم ومن  أشهرهم أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة الذي ألف المصنف وألف المسند كذلك, والحميدي  صاحب الشافعي وصاحب سفيان بن عيينة الذي ألف المسند كذلك, ومسدد الذي ألف  المسند, وأبو داود الطيالسي الذي ألف المسند كذلك, وأحمد بن حنبل الذي ألف  المسند, وأبو يعلى الموصلي الذي ألف مسنده كذلك, ويعقوب بن شيبة، وأحمد بن  منيع، والإمام البزار.  

** صحيح البخاري ومسلم                                                                                                   * *

                                ثم بعد هذا جاء الذين رتبوا على الصحة ولا شك أن واضع ما  يختص بالصحة من الحديث من مؤلفات حديثه هو محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري فهو أول  من أفرد الصحيح بالتأليف دون خلاف، لا خلاف في هذا بين أهل العلم, ولذلك  فأول ما ينبغي للمشتغل بعلم الحديث رواية أن يدرسه من الكتب هذا الكتاب  الصحيح صحيح البخاري، فهو أشرف هذه الكتب وأكثرها نقلاً, قد رواه عن  البخاري في مجلس واحد تسعون ألفاً في بغداد, وألقى الله عليه القبول فسارت  به الركبان في حياة مؤلفه, وتناقله الناس, واليوم لا ينتشر من رواياته إلا  رواية واحدة وهي رواية محمد بن يوسف بن مطر الفربري عن البخاري، وينتشر  رواية جزء منه من طريق المحاملي، وروايته عن البخاري غير كاملة فلم يرو عنه  الصحيح كاملاً, وكما سيأتي على صحيح البخاري ثمانية وثمانون شرحاً اليوم  معروفة.ثم يليه صحيح مسلم لـأبي الحسين مسلم بن الحجاج بن مسلم القشيري  النيسابوري، وقد أحكم صحيحه وأتقنه, وهو مع البخاري في رتبة فهما صحيحان,  ويشتغل به المشتغل بالحديث مع صحيح البخاري أو بعده, وكذلك ألقى الله عليه  القبول وقد رواه عدد كبير من الناس عن مسلم، وانتشرت في الدنيا رواية ابن  سفيان عنه من طريق الجلودي، وهي رواية معروفة اليوم من روايات صحيح مسلم،  وقد وضع الله عليه القبول كذلك فشرحه عدد كبير من الناس, واختصره عدد كبير  واستخرج عليه عدد كبير كما سيأتينا.                                                                      

** صحيح ابن حبان وابن خزيمة ومستدرك الحاكم                                                                                                   * *

                                ثم بعد هذين الكتابين أفرد رجال الحديث الصحيح ولكن لم تكن  شروطهم على قدر مستوى دقة هذين الرجلين, فمن أولئك الإمام ابن حبان الذي  ألف كتابه التقاسيم والأنواع وسماه الصحيح, وكل ما فيه هو صحيح على الشرط  الذي وضعه هو للصحيح، ولكن تصوره هو عن الصحيح لا يوافقه عليه أكثر أهل  الحديث, فهو يرى أن رواية المستور داخلة في ضمن الصحيح, وأن رواية الصدوق  تعتبر صحيحة كذلك.ثم بعده الإمام ابن خزيمة ألف صحيحه كذلك، وكان شرطه دون  شرط ابن حبان، ثم جاء بعدهما أبو عبد الله أحمد بن بيع الحاكم النيسابوري  فألف كتابه المستدرك على الصحيحين، وهو يداني الكتابين السابقين من ناحية  الشرط. ثم بعد هؤلاء بزمان جاء الحافظ المقدسي فألف كتابه: المختارة في  الأحاديث الصحيحة, فإذا قيل: الكتب التي تلتزم الصحة ما هي؟ فقل: الصحيحان،  وصحيح ابن حبان، وصحيح ابن خزيمة، ومستدرك الحاكم، والمختارة للمقدسي،  فهذه الكتب التي تلتزم الصحة. وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد، وعلى آله  وصحبه وسلم.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

مقدمات في العلوم الشرعية [10] 
-   للشيخ : (            محمد الحسن الددو الشنقيطي       )                             

دون العلماء كتب السنة على طرق مختلفة ومن ذلك تدوينها على أبواب العلم،  وكتب السنن قد سلك فيها أصحابها هذه الطريقة كسنن أبي داود وسنن الترمذي  وسنن النسائي  وسنن ابن ماجه وسنن الدارمي وسنن الدارقطني وغيرها.كما دونت  السنن على طريقة المسانيد وأشهرها مسند الإمام أحمد بن حنبل، وكذلك مسند  بقي بن مخلد ومسند أبي يعلى ومسند البزار وغيرها.ومنهم من صنف الكتب  الجامعة التي تجمع بين أكثر من كتاب، ومنهم من اهتم بالكتب المتعلقة  بالزوائد، ومنهم من صنف في المستخرجات.                     

**كتب السنن الجامعة لأحاديث السنة النبوية                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
**
           الحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد، وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين.أما بعد:                                 


** سنن أبي داود                                                                                                    
**
                                فبعد أن استعرضنا الكتب التي تلتزم الصحة من دواوين السنة  نصل إلى كتب السنن وأشهرها سنن الإمام أبي داود سليمان بن الأشعث  السجستاني، الذي سبق ذكره وهو كتاب من دواوين الإسلام الحافلة، قد ألقى  الله عليه القبول كذلك, فتنافس الناس قديماً في حفظه وروايته, واشتهر في  الدنيا منه رواية اللؤلؤي التي طبقت الآفاق وانتشرت، وله روايات كثيرة  سواها، فللحافظ أبي القاسم بن عساكر وحده عشرة أسانيد إلى أبي داود يخرج  منها في تاريخه تاريخ دمشق الكبير, لكن رواية اللؤلؤي هي التي انتشرت في  الدنيا كلها.                                                                      

** سنن الإمام الترمذي                                                                                                    
**
                                ثم يليه سنن الإمام أبي عيسى محمد بن عيسى بن سورة  الترمذي, ولم يشترط فيه الصحة وإنما سماه الجامع، ومع ذلك فهو ملحق بكتب  الصحة كسنن أبي داود, وقد التزم فيه الحكم على الأحاديث, ويذكر أهل العلم  بالحديث أنه من أنفع الكتب لطالب العلم.    ومن ميزته أنه أورد كل شيء في  كتابه بخلاف سنن أبي داود مثلاً، فلا تجد فيه المناقب ولا السير، ولا فضائل  القرآن ولا غير ذلك مما ذكره الترمذي. الوجه الثاني: أنه مستخرج على  الصحيحين، فالحديث إذا وجده من غير طريق الشيخين أورده من غير طريقهما, ثم  يقول بعد ذلك: وفي الباب عن فلان وفلان وفلان من الصحابة, ولا يورد الحديث  المشهور الذي في الصحيحين في الغالب, مثلاً: إذا كان الحديث يوجد في  الصحيحين من رواية أبي هريرة، ووجده الترمذي من رواية أنس فيأتي به من  رواية أنس، ثم يقول: وفي الباب عن أبي هريرة، ويلمح إلى الحديث  المشهور.الوجه الثالث: حكمه على الأحاديث ووضعه لميزان الحكم، حيث يحكم  بالصحة أو بالحسن أو بهما معاً، أو بالغرابة فقط، أو بالحسن والغرابة, أو  بالصحة والغرابة، أو بالحسن والصحة والغرابة كلها، هذه أحكام الترمذي.   

** سنن النسائي                                                                                                    
**
                                ثم بعده كتاب أبي عبد الرحمن أحمد بن شعيب النسائي، الذي  سماه: المجتبى من السنن الكبرى, وقد رواه عنه أبو بكر بن السني ولم يعرف له  راوٍ سواه, وقد اشتهر في العالم كله من رواية أبي بكر بن السني حتى زعم  بعض من ليس من أهل النظر في الأثر أن هذا الاختيار إنما هو اختيار ابن  السني من كتاب النسائي الكبير، الذي هو السنن الكبرى, ولكن الواقع يشهد  بخلاف ذلك، فليس كتاب السنن الكبرى مستوعباً لكل السنن الصغرى؛ بل في السنن  الصغرى كثير من الأحاديث ليست في السنن الكبرى، مما يدلنا على أن هذا من  تأليف النسائي نفسه. فسنن النسائي كما تقدم لا توجد إلا من رواية أبي بكر  بن السني، وبالنسبة لسنن الترمذي لا توجد اليوم إلا من رواية ابن محبوب  فقط.                                                                      

** سنن ابن ماجه                                                                                                    
**
                                ثم بعده كتاب السنن لـمحمد بن ماجه القزويني وهو كتاب  أحكمه صاحبه وأتقنه من ناحية الترتيب والتبويب بشكل عجيب, ولكنه في الشرط  دون السنن السابقة، ولذلك فإن أبا السعادات بن الأثير عندما ألف كتاب جامع  الأصول لم يدرجه في الأصول الستة، وإنما جعل الأصول الستة: الموطأ،  والصحيحين، وسنن أبي داود، وسنن الترمذي، وسنن النسائي، وأضاف إليها مسند  رزين ولم يضف إليها سنن ابن ماجه؛ لأن العادة أن ما انفرد به عن بقية الكتب  لا يصل إلى درجة السهو, لذلك تعقبه البوصيري بكتابه مصباح الزجاجة, فأخرج  منه زوائده، أي: ما زاده عن الكتب الأخرى, والغالب أن يحكم على ما زاده ابن  ماجه بالضعف, وهو من مظنة الحسن كذلك، أي: أن بعض ما انفرد به قد يصل إلى  درجة الحسن, وبعضه يصل إلى درجة الصحيح وهو نادر جداً.                                                                      

** سنن الدارمي                                                                                                    
**
                                ثم سنن الإمام الكبير الدارمي وهو متقدم من ناحية العمر،  ولكن كتابه نازل عن هذه الكتب، بل هو في المنزلة التي تليها, وقد سماه بعض  أهل الحديث بمسند الدارمي وأدرجوه ضمن المسانيد، ولكن الواقع أنه ليس من  كتب المسانيد؛ لأنه غير مرتب ترتيب المسانيد؛ بل ترتيبه على ترتيب السنن  كما هو واضح ومعروف.                                                                      

** سنن الدارقطني                                                                                                    
**
                                ثم بعد هذا كتاب السنن للإمام الكبير حافظ الدنيا  الدارقطني، وهو من أحفظ مشاهير هذه الأمة في الحفظ، وكتابه قد خصه بالأحكام  فقط، فلم يدخل فيه ما ليس من الأحكام، وذكر فيه عدداً كبير من الأحاديث  التي هي مرجع الفقهاء في المذاهب كلها، ولم يشترط فيها الصحة ولا الحسن ولا  الضعف، بل يذكر كل ذلك ويحكم عليه بالغالب, وحكمه لطيف مختصر، يأتي  بالحديث من عدة أسانيد ثم يقول: مداره على العرزمي وهو متروك مثلاً, أو  مداره على محمد بن مسلم بن عقيل وهو ضعيف, أو مداره على مسلم بن خالد  الزنجي وهو ضعيف, وأحكام الدارقطني فيه دقيقة جداً، ومشكلة هذا الكتاب  الوحيدة نقص التبويب فيه, فإنه يجمع كثيراً من الكتب في باب واحد, البيوع  والأقضية وما شاكلها كل هذه في باب واحد، فهو بحاجة إلى أن يبوب مثل ما فعل  النووي والقرطبي والأبي بصحيح مسلم، فمسلم وضع الكتب ولم يضع الأبواب كما  فعل البخاري، وشراحه هم الذين وضعوا له هذا التبويب, وسنن الدارقطني محتاج  إلى من يفعل به هذا.وله شرح لا يعتبر شرحاً بمعنى شرح الحديث, لكننا سنذكره  في شروح الحديث عموماً.   

** السنن الكبرى للبيهقي                                                                                                    
**
                                ثم بعده السنن الكبرى للإمام البيهقي, وهو أحد دواوين  الإسلام الكبيرة التي جمعت أحاديث الأحكام تقريباً، وفيه أحد عشر ألف حديث  في الأحكام تقريباً, ويعتني كذلك البيهقي فيه بالآثار الواردة عن الصحابة؛  لأنها تدل على عدم نسخ الحديث, وتدل كذلك على العمل به؛ لأن مما يؤيد  الدليل إثبات عدم نسخه, وإثبات العمل به في زمان السلف, وهذا مقصد من مقاصد  البيهقي رحمه الله. وأيضاً فإنه يستخرج الأحاديث على الصحيحين، لكن إذا  قال: أخرجاه، فلا يقصد بذلك لفظهما وإنما يقصد أصل الحديث فقط, فقد يرويه  هو من وجه غير وجههما, وكتابه ديوان جمع كثيراً من الكتب السابقة، فقد  استوعب أكثر ما يتعلق بالأحكام من المستدرك، فيقول فيه: أخبرنا أبو عبد  الله الحافظ، أي: من المستدرك, وكذلك كثيراً من المسانيد كمسند الطيالسي  فأكثر أحاديثه موجودة في السنن الكبرى للبيهقي. وقد ذكر كثير من أهل الحديث  أن هذا الكتاب ينبغي للحافظ إذا قرأ الكتب الستة أن يركز عليه فيقولون: كل  الصيد في جوف الفراء, وكثير من الكتب الأخرى موجودة فيه، فهو فراء كتب  الحديث، والفراء: حمار الوحش، فقد اصطاد أعرابي حمار وحش فلما ذبحه وبقر  بطنه وجد فيه ضباً وأرنباً وأشياء أخرى فقال: كل الصيد في جوف الفراء,  فأرسلها مثلاً.                                                                      


** شرح السنة للبغوي                                                                                                    
**
                                ثم بعد هذا كتاب البغوي الذي سماه شرح السنة, وهو كذلك  ينسب للصحيحين ويقصد الأصل لا اللفظ كحال البيهقي، وقد امتاز كتابه بما  يذكره من فقه الحديث ومما يستنبط منه, واعتمد كذلك على الترمذي في نسبة  الأقوال إلى ذويها؛ لأن الترمذي من شرطه كذلك في السنن إذا كان الحديث  معمولاً به في بعض المذاهب أن يبين ذلك، فيقول: وبهذا أخذ بعض أهل العلم،  وبهذا أخذ جمهور العلماء, وبهذا أخذ من لقيناه أو من كتبنا عنه من أهل  العلم, فـالترمذي يعتني بفقه الحديث بهذه العبارات, والبغوي كذلك اعتنى  بفقه الحديث وأخذ عن الترمذي هذا الوجه, وقد أفرد كتابه الآخر الذي سماه  مصابيح السنن، للذين لا يشتغلون بعلم الحديث رواية، وهم مشغولون إما  بالتجارات، وإما بالزهد والعبادة, وإما بالفقر وضيق ذات اليد، فألف لهم  كتاب مصابيح السنن, واختار لهم فيه وانتخب عدداً لا بأس به من الأحاديث  يقول: من حفظها أغنته في دينه ودنياه, لكنه رتبها ترتيباً مخصوصاً، فكل باب  يجعل فيه فصلين: الفصل الأول للصحيح, والفصل الثاني: للحسن, ويقصد بالصحيح  ما أخرجاه في الصحيحين, ويقصد بالحسن ما أخرجه أصحاب السنن، وقد أنكر عليه  هذا بعض أهل الحديث؛ ولذلك قال العراقي رحمه الله في الألفية:والبغوي إذ  قسم المصابحإلى الصحاح والحسان جانحا  أن الحسان ما رووه في السننعيب عليه  إذ بها غير الحسنففيها ما هو ضعيف، وفيها ما هو صحيح, فكيف يسمي كل ذلك  حسناً؟                                                                                                        
**كتب السنة المؤلفة على المسانيد                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** مسند الإمام أحمد بن حنبل                                                                                                    
**
                                ثم كذلك الكتب المؤلفة على المسانيد وهي أنزل من المؤلفة  على السنن بدرجة، وأعظمها كتاب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل، لكن الإمام أحمد لم  يخرجه في حياته فلم يروه عنه غير ابنه عبد الله، ولم يروه عن عبد الله غير  أبي بكر القطيعي، ولذلك وقع فيه كثير من الضرب أي: الأحاديث التي ضرب عليها  الإمام أحمد وبقيت مقروءة، والأحاديث التي أمر بإثباتها في كتابه ولم تثبت  فيه, فكان عبد الله يزيدها بعد ذلك، وأضاف إليها عبد الله بعض الأحاديث من  مروياته هو، إما عن أبيه، وإما عن غير أبيه، وعموماً هو كتاب حافل  بالحديث.                                                                      

** مسند بقي بن مخلد                                                                                                    
**
                                ومثل مسند أحمد كتاب بقي بن مخلد الأندلسي أو هو أحفل منه  وأكبر، ولكن هذا الكتاب لم يصل إلينا، بل لا يوجد منه في الدنيا حتى الآن  حسب علمي إلا أجزاء قليلة في مكتبة الإسكوريـال في أسبانيا، كان من الكتب  التي فقدها المسلمون في الحروب مع الصليبيين, وهو أضخم المسانيد وأعظمها.                                                                      

** مسند أبي يعلى ومسند البزار                                                                                                    
**
                                ثم بعد هذا المسانيد التي سقنا من قبل، ومن أهمها مسند أبي  يعلى الموصلي، ومسند البزار، أما مسند أبي يعلى فلشهرة أحاديثه وانتشارها,  وأما مسند البزار فلعنايته بالتعليل، ومن النوادر أن يتم مسند معلل، فكل  الذين كتبوا مسانيد معللة توفاهم الله قبل أن يكملوها إلا البزار فهو  الوحيد الذي أكمل مسنداً معللاً, وأما كالدورقي ويعقوب بن شيبة وغيرهما من  الذين كتبوا المسانيد المعللة ماتوا قبل أن يكملوها.ومعنى معللاً أي: إذا  ذكر حديثاً يذكر ما فيه من العلل وما جاء فيه من الأوجه من الوقف والرفع  والإرسال والقطع وغير ذلك.                                                                                                        

**الكتب الجامعة بين المصنفات                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
**
           ثم بعد هذا الكتب الجامعة، فمنها ما جمع الصحيحين فقط، ومن أهم  الكتب الجامعة لهما كتاب الجمع بين الصحيحين لـعبد الحق الإشبيلي, ثم كتاب  الحميدي المتأخر اسمه الجمع بين الصحيحين, وكذلك الجمع بين الصحيحين  للصاغاني, ثم كتب الجمع لأكثر من ذلك ومن أعظمها كتاب جامع الأصول لـابن  الأثير.                                                                  

**الكتب المتعلقة بالزوائد                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
**
           ثم الكتب المتعلقة بالزوائد أي: التي تعتني بما زاده بعض الكتب  على بعض, ومن أهم من أشتغل بهذا الفن، أو قل: واضع هذا الفن الذي هو فن  الزوائد هو الحافظ الهيثمي أبو بكر رحمه الله, فقد اعتنى بهذا نظراً لعناية  شيخه الإمام العراقي به, فتفرد هو لهذا العلم، فكتب زوائد مسند الإمام  أحمد وحده, ثم زوائد مسند البزار، ثم زوائد مسند صحيح ابن حبان، ثم زوائد  المعجمين الأوسط والصغير, ثم زوائد المعجم الكبير, فجمع هذه الزوائد كل  واحد منها في كتاب مستقل, ثم جمع هذه الزوائد في كتابه الذي سماه: مجمع  الزوائد ومنبع الفوائد, ومن النادر أن يسقط عليه بعض الأحاديث. ومنها كذلك  كتاب المطالب العالية في زوائد المسانيد الثمانية للحافظ ابن حجر, وكتابه  كذلك من زوائد المسانيد العشرة, وكذلك كتاب الحافظ البوصيري: إتحاف المهرة  الخيرة في زوائد المسانيد العشرة. ومثل ذلك الكتب التي تعتني بتخريج أحاديث  هذه الكتب، ومن أهمها كتاب تحفة الأشراف للحافظ المزي، وبهامشه كذلك النكت  الظراف للحافظ ابن حجر وهو استدراكات عليه, وقد جمع المزي في كتابه مزايا  كثيرة، ومن أهمها إتقان الترتيب، فقد جمع فيه بين الترتيب المعجمي والترتيب  المسندي، والترتيب الجامعي، فالتراتيب الثلاثة التي في علم الحديث رواية  جمع كلها في كتابه؛ لأنه يذكر الإسناد من الوسط، لا يذكر من بداية إسناده  هو، بل يختزل الإسناد فيذكره من الوسط إلى أن يصل إلى الصحابي ويعد  الأحاديث التي اجتمع فيها هذا الإسناد كله أولاً, ثم التي سقط منها الرجل  الأول, ثم التي سقط منها رجلان الأول والثاني، معضل طبعاً، ثم التي سقط  منها هذا الإسناد إلى الصحابي، والتي بإسناد آخر إلى الصحابي وهكذا حتى  يحوي أحاديث كل صحابي, فيكون بترتيبه على الصحابة ترتيباً مسندياً،  وبترتيبه على من دون الصحابة ترتيباً معجمياً, وبأبواب العلم كذلك رتبه  ترتيباً جامعياً، أي: نسبة إلى الجوامع.                                                                  


**الكتب المستخرجات على الصحيحين                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
**
           ثم بعد هذا المستخرجات التي تستخرج على الكتب، فيروى فيها ما في  الكتب من أحاديث من رواية غير طريق أصحابها، ومن أهمها المستخرجات على  الصحيحين, وفائدتها ثلاثة أمور:أولاً: وجود المواطأة أي: وجود المتابعة لكل  حديث، فالحديث الذي لا يرى إلا من وجه واحد يتعرض دارسه لكثير من  المشكلات, لكن الحديث الذي له متابعة أكثر طمأنينة وثباتاً.ثانياً:  الزيادات التي تكون على نفس الشرط وفيها علم جم.الثالث: علو رتبة الإسناد  في بعض الأحيان, فإن المستخرج قد يأتي بما هو أعلى إسناداً من الكتاب الذي  استخرج عليه، ومن المستخرجات على الصحيحين كتاب المستخرج على صحيح مسلم  لـأبي عوانة، ومستخرج الإسماعيلي كذلك على صحيح البخاري، ومستخرج أبي نعيم  على صحيح مسلم وعلى صحيح البخاري كذلك, ومستخرجات كثيرة, ومع الأسف لم يطبع  منها إلى الآن غير كتابين فقط، مستخرج أبي عوانة الذي يسمى بالمسند وليس  هو مسند ولا مرتباً ترتيب المسانيد, ومستخرج الإسماعيلي سمعت أنه طبع  حديثاً وما رأيته إلى الآن.ومستخرج أبي نعيم طبع أيضاً.                                                                   

**الكتب الجامعة التي تتعلق بأدلة الأحكام من المرفوعات والآثار                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
**
           ومن الكتب الجامعة كذلك ما يتعلق بأدلة الأحكام من المرفوعات  والآثار، من أهمها كتاب شرح معاني الآثار للطحاوي، وقد جمع فيه عدداً  كبيراً من الأحاديث، وعدداً كبيراً كذلك من الآثار، وحاول استيعاب الآثار  التي يستدل بها الحنفية, وكذلك كتاب معرفة السنن والآثار للإمام البيهقي،  فقد حاول استيعاب الأحاديث والآثار التي يستدل بها الشافعي. قد ذكرنا من  قبل أن أبا يوسف له كتاب الآثار، وأغلبه من روايته هو عن أبي حنيفة، وكذلك  محمد بن الحسن الشيباني له كتاب الآثار كلاهما مطبوع منتشر, هذا فيما يتعلق  بعلم الحديث رواية، والدارس لهذا العلم لابد أن يعلم أن العمدة فيه إنما  هي على الحفظـ، ولذلك فأهم شيء لديه الوقت, والذين يشتغلون بعلم الحديث  رواية هم أشد الناس جداً واجتهاداً وحفظاً لأوقاتهم، فإنهم قالوا: يندب  للمشتغل بالحديث الإسراع في ثلاثة أمور: في الأكل والمشي والكتابة, إذا أكل  يأكل بسرعة حتى لا يضيع وقته, وإذا مشى يمشي بسرعة حتى يأتي على عدد كبير  من الشيوخ ويحضر كثيراً من المجالس, وإذا كتب يكتب بسرعة حتى لا يفوته  شيئاً من المستملي. والعمدة في ذلك على الحفظ، ولذلك فإن كثيراً من الناس  يلومون المشتغلين بهذا العلم، بل ينسبونهم إلى أنهم لا يفهمون شيئاً؛ لأنهم  إنما يروون هذا للناس فهم الصيادلة، والفقهاء هم الأطباء الذين يصفون  للناس العلاج مما لدى الصيادلة, ولهذا قال الزمخشري في قصيدته التي أمليتها  عليكم من قبل: وإن كنت من أهل الحديث وحزبهيقولون تيس ليس يدري ويفهمقد  ذكرنا في ثنايا كلامنا بعض المقدمات عن هذا العلم، منها: حده, ومنها الكلام  في واضعه.                                                                  

**موضوع علم الحديث رواية ومستمده وفضله                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
**
           وموضوعه المرويات عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه ومن  دونهم.أما مستمده فهو قائم بنفسه؛ لأن مستمده الرواية، ما أثر عن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه ومن دونهم, وأما فضله: فهو أصل كل العلوم وذلك  مقتض لفضله, ولهذا قال الإمام أبو القاسم بن عساكر: لقول الشيخ أخبرنا  فلانوكان من الأئمة عن فلانإلى آخر قصيدته, هذا أحب شيءٍ تسمع إليه أذنه:  أخبرنا فلان، وكان من الأئمة قال: أخبرنا فلان.. إلى آخره.                                                                  

**حكم تعلم علم الحديث رواية                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
**
           كذلك فإن حكم تعلمه الوجوب الكفائي؛ لأن الله خص هذه الأمة  بالإسناد, والإسناد نسب الحديث، ولولا الإسناد لقال من شاء ما شاء، ولذلك  لا يحل تركه، فلابد أن يكون في الأمة مسندون يروون بأسانيدهم. وقد سهل أهل  العلم ذلك فقسموا الإجازة وحدها وهي إحدى ثماني طرق للتلقي إلى تسعة أنواع  ليسهل ذلك, ومع الأسف فكثير من الناس يزهد في هذا العلم والعناية به في  زماننا هذا؛ بل قد انقطع اليوم من الدنيا من يملي الحديث إملاءً كما كانت  مجالس الإملاء التي كان يعقدها العلماء، انقطعت من الدنيا اليوم حسب علمي،  لا يوجد أحد اليوم يملي الأحاديث بإسناده, وقد انقطعت في فترات مضت وأحياها  عدد من الأئمة فقد أحياها العراقي بعد انقطاع, وأحياها الحافظ ابن حجر  كذلك بعده، ثم الجلال السيوطي بعد هذا، كذلك يقول:عاب إملائي الحديث رجالقد  سعوا في الضلال سعياً حثيثاًإنـا ينكـر الأماني قوملا يكادون يفقـهون  حديثاًوالمقصود من انقطاعها من قبل، انقطاعها في بلد من البلدان دون غيره,  وإلا فقبل زماننا هذا لم تنقطع بالكلية في أصقاع الأرض, لكن زماننا هذا قد  انقطعت فيه ولله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد، نسأل الله أن يعيد ذلك للمسلمين.                                                                  

**نسبة علم الحديث رواية إلى غيره من العلوم                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
**
           أما نسبته إلى غيره من العلوم فهي نسبة العموم والخصوص المطلق؛  لأن العلوم كلها داخلة فيه، فمنه استخرجت العلوم كلها؛ لأنه أصل العلوم,  علم الحديث رواية هو أصل كل العلوم الإسلامية، فيتفرع منه التفسير، وعلم  العقائد، وعلم الفقه، وعلم الأصول، وعلوم اللغة التي تخدمه وغير ذلك، كل  هذه مأخوذة من علم الحديث فهو أصل هذه العلوم كلها, والحديث رواية هو أصل  كل العلوم الشرعية، فنسبته إلى كل العلوم نسبة العموم والخصوص المطلقين فهو  أعم مطلقاً وغيره أخص مطلقاً.                                                                  

**اسم علم الحديث وفائدته                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
**
           أما اسمه: فهو علم الحديث أو علم الحديث رواية لينفصل علم  الحديث دراية وهو علم المصطلح.فائدته: التعرف على أقوال النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم وأخذ الدين عن ثبتٍ, فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( من  أفتي على غير ثبتٍ فإثمه على مفتيه ), والله تعالى يقول:  قُلْ إِنَّمَا  حَرَّمَ رَبِّيَ الْفَوَاحِشَ مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَمَا بَطَنَ وَالإِثْمَ  وَالْبَغْيَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَأَنْ تُشْرِكُوا بِاللَّهِ مَا لَمْ  يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لا  تَعْلَمُونَ [الأعراف:33], ويقول:  وَلا تَقْفُ مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ  عِلْمٌ إِنَّ السَّمْعَ وَالْبَصَرَ وَالْفُؤَادَ كُلُّ أُوْلَئِكَ كَانَ  عَنْهُ مَسْئُولًا [الإسراء:36], والاشتغال بهذا العلم يجعل الإنسان على  بصيرة وثبت, ولهذا قال يحيى بن بكير لـأبي زرعة الرازي حين سأله عن حديث  حدث به قال: ممن سمعت هذا الحديث؟ قال: يا أبا زرعة ليس هذا زعزعة أو  زوبعة، هذا مالك عن نافع عن ابن عمر ما بينك وبين أن ترى رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم إلا أن ترفع الستر فتراه, فالذي يستند إلى هذا العلم يستند  إلى ثبت، فهو معتمد على أمرٍ ثابت لا مرية فيه, ولذلك قال الإمام أحمد:  العلم قال الله قال رسوله, ولذلك يقال: ما من علم يكثر فيه الإنسان إلا غلا  وتجاوز الحد إلا علم الحديث لا يستطيع أن يغلب فيه ويتجاوز الحد لكثرته  وانتشاره. وقد ضمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بدعائه المستجاب للمشتغلين  بهذا العلم التنوير، وأن تبيض وجوههم في قوله: ( نضر الله امرءاً سمع  مقالتي فوعاها فأداها كما سمعها, فرب حامل فقه ليس بفقيه, ورب حامل فقه إلى  من هو أفقه منه ), قد كان أحد العلماء من أشياخ أشياخ أشياخي يحدث بهذا  الحديث ويشرحه، فسئل عن مثال ذلك: فذكر لهم أحد العلماء المشاهير فقال: مثل  فلان هذا، وكان جالساً في حلقته, كان من الحفاظ للحديث وكان لوجهه نور يشع  ويتلألأ، وهو أحد أجداد محمد بن مولود.                                                                  
**مسائل علم الحديث                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           أما مسائله فيمكن أن تقسمها إلى وجوه العلم كله، فتقول: مسائل  علم الحديث رواية ما يتعلق بالأحكام أي: الفقه عموماً، وما يتعلق بالعقائد,  وما يتعلق بالأخلاق والرقائق, وما يتعلق بالمناقب والفضائل, وما يتعلق  بالتفسير، فهذه هي أساساً هي أهم كتب علم الحديث, فإذا رجعت إلى الكتب  المؤلفة على هذه الطريق تجدها مستوعبة لهذه المسائل التي ذكرناها، وإن كان  ترتيبها متفاوتاً في ذلك، فقد بدأ مالك كتابه بكتاب وقوت الصلاة, ثم بعد أن  انتهى من المواقيت بدأ بالطهارة ثم بأحكام الصلاة ثم بالزكاة، ثم بالصوم  والاعتكاف ثم بالحج وهكذا حتى رتب كتابه بهذا الترتيب، وختمه رحمه الله  بصفة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, فآخر حديث فيه هو أسماء النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم: ( أنا محمد، أنا أحمد، وأنا الماحي الذي يمحي به الكفر، وأنا  الحاشر الذي يحشر الناس على قدمه، وأنا العاقب ), وسلك البخاري طريقاً آخر  فابتدأ كتابه ببدء الوحي، افتتحه بحديث: ( إنما الأعمال بالنيات ), وتبعه  على ذلك عدد من المؤلفين منهم البغوي في كتابيه شرح السنة والمصابيح, ومنهم  المقدسي في عمدة الأحكام، كل هؤلاء يبدءون بحديث: ( إنما الأعمال بالنيات  ), والحافظ ابن حجر كذلك. والبخاري ابتدأ صحيحه بكيف كان بدء الوحي إلى  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, أتى بعده بالإيمان، ثم بالعلم، ثم بعد ذلك  بالأحكام بدأها بالطهارة قبل الأوقات ورتبها على الترتيب السابق، ثم جمع  الأبواب كلها حتى ختم كتابه بصفة الجنة وآخر حديث فيه: ( كلمتان خفيفتان  على اللسان، ثقيلتان في الميزان، حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحانه الله وبحمده،  سبحان الله العظيم ). وابتدأ مسلم كذلك في مقدمة ذكر فيها منهجه في كتابه  تقريباً، وناقش فيها المخالفين له, ثم افتتح كتابه بكتاب الإيمان, ثم بعده  بالأحكام، وختم كتابه بكتاب التفسير، ويبدو أنه كان يريد زيادة في كتاب  التفسير فلم ينشط لذلك, ولم يكمل كتاب التفسير فيما يبدو, فتجد لديه كثيراً  من الأحاديث الصحيحة في التفسير لم يوردها؛ لأنه محا أحاديث البخاري  وأحاديث الزهري من صحيحه عندما حصلت مشكلة بينهما، فطمس كل أحاديث البخاري،  وكل أحاديث الزهري؛ عدلاً بين الرجلين. فإذاً: هذه هي مسائل هذا العلم،  وبهذا نكون قد أتينا على المقدمات العشر فيه نسأل الله أن يجعلنا من الذين  يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه, وأن ينفعنا بما علمنا وأن يعلمنا بما ينفعنا.  وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمداً وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

مقدمات في العلوم الشرعية [11] 
-   للشيخ : (            محمد الحسن الددو الشنقيطي       )                             


تصحيح وتضعيف الأحاديث من الأمور والمهمات الصعبة في علم الحديث؛ حيث لم  يتكلم في هذا العلم إلا القلائل من أصحاب الصدر الأول، وتجرأ الناس على ذلك  في العصور المتأخرة ووقع اللبس والتناقض ومخالفة أحكام السابقين.ولقد اهتم  علماء الحديث بشروح متون الحديث وتسهيلها، ومن ذلك كتاب الموطأ للإمام  مالك والذي تربو شروحه على ثلاثمائة شرح، ومن الكتب التي لاقت اهتماماً  وعناية وشرحاً كتاب الصحيح للإمام البخاري عليه رحمة الله ووصلت شروحه إلى  ما يقارب ثمانية وثمانين شرحاً.                     

**التصحيح والتضعيف                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *


           الحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد، وعلى آله  وصحبه وسلم.أما بعد: فبعد أن انتهينا من المقدمات العشر المتعلقة بعلم  الحديث رواية، نتكلم على قضية التصحيح والتضعيف، والتصحيح والتضعيف من  الأمور الشديدة الصعبة، والتضعيف أشد وأصعب من التصحيح, ولذلك الذين  يستطيعون الحكم بالتصحيح والتضعيف في الصدر الأول قلائل.                                

** إمكانية التصحيح والتضعيف في زماننا وتجرؤ الناس عليه                                                                                                   * *

                                واليوم في زماننا هذا بثورة التخريج تجرأ الناس على  التصحيح؛ لأنه أصبح صنعة لديه فيجعلونه بمثابة مكيال يكيلون به الأمور،  يقولون: هذا صحيح، وهذا ضعيف، وهذا حسن، ويصدرون هذه الأحكام العشوائية,  وكثيراً ما تتناقض وتختلف، وكثيراً ما تتناقض مع أحكام العلماء الكبار, مع  أن كثيراً من قواعد السابقين في التصحيح والتضعيف ليست راجعة إلى هذه  المكاييل والمقاييس المعينة، بل لو طبقتها ستجد كثيراً من الأئمة تواتروا  على تصحيح حديث حتى لا يبقى شك لمسلم فيه, وإذا طبقت أنت عليها هذا القواعد  ستجد فيها إشكالاً. فبعض الأحاديث مخرجة في الصحيحين لكنها من رواية بعض  المدلسين، أو من لم يصرح بالسماع، أو من رواية مضعف، أو متكلم فيه وهكذا,  لكن أولئك الأئمة كانوا يختارون وينتقون, والبخاري لم يكتب في صحيحه كتاباً  إلا بعد أن صلى ركعتين ودعا بدعاء الاستخارة، فاستخار الله أن يكتب هذا  حديثاً صحيحاً أو لا, قد اعتنوا عناية فائقة بالدقة والاختيار, ولهذا فإذا  كان الحديث في الصحيحين أو أحدهما فقد تجاوز القنطرة، لا يبحث في إسناده  ولا في صحته, والمشكلات التي تقع في بعض الأحيان من بحث في الأسانيد في  الصحيحين كلها قد تجاوزت القنطرة، الذين تكلم فيهم من رجال البخاري ثمانية  وستون رجلاً, والذين تكلم فيهم كذلك من رجال مسلم مائة وثلاثة عشر، هؤلاء  منهم عدد مشترك، وكذلك الأحاديث التي تعقبت مثل الأحاديث التي تعقبها  الدارقطني وهي ثمانية أحاديث في كتابه الإلزامات والتتبع وغير هذا، هذه  كلها قد تجاوزت القنطرة ولم تعد محلاً للبحث؛ لأن هؤلاء يختارون، وإذا  جزموا بصحته فإن الأمة قد رضيت بذلك وقلدتهم فيه.  

** رأي ابن الصلاح والنووي في إمكانية التصحيح والتضعيف                                                                                                   * *

                                والحافظ ابن الصلاح على تمرسه ومهارته في الحديث لم يصحح  طيلة عمره إلا حديثاً واحداً, مع كل هذه المهارة وتسليم الناس في مشارق  الأرض ومغاربها له بأنه محدث الدنيا ما صحح إلا حديثاً واحداً, والإمام  النووي كذلك ما صحح إلا حديثاً واحداً، بل قال ابن الصلاح: التضعيف في  زماننا متعذر، وذكر النووي أنه يمكن, لكن ابن الصلاح يقول: التضعيف ليس  ممكناً في زماننا, قال النووي: ممكن.وعنده التضعيف ليس يمكنفي عصرنا وقال  يحيى ممكن يحيى النووي قال: يمكن.  

** المقصود بالصحيح والضعيف عند المحدثين                                                                                                   * *

                                لكن الحكم بالصحة والضعف كلاهما إنما يقصد به في الظاهر  فقط لا جلية الأمر وواقعه إلا الله.لهذا قال العراقي: وبالصحيح والضعيف  قصدوافي ظاهر لا القطع فلا يقصد القطع بالتضعيف لو ضعفه ولا بالتصحيح صححه,  ولهذا فالجراءة التي تراه اليوم بادية في الناس جراءة غير طبيعية وغير  موافقة لما كان عليه السلف والأئمة, بل الأئمة الكبار الذين رووا هذه الكتب  ما فيهم أحد كان يقول: نخرج من سنن أبي داود مثلاً ما ليس صحيحاً, أو نخرج  من سنن الترمذي ما ليس صحيحاً وهكذا، ما فعلوا هذا قط, هذا متعذر جداً من  الناحية العلمية، والذين يقعون فيه من المتأخرين ما منهم أحد إلا بالإمكان  أن يستدرك عليه؛ لأن الموازين التي سلكوها غير منضبطة؛ ولأن الذي وصل إلى  أيديهم من كتب الحديث محصور إذا ما قورن بالكتب غير الموجود لديهم، وأيضاً  الغفلة ممكنة في هذا كثيراً, وأكثر الذين يشتغلون بالتخريج أيضاً ليسوا  حفاظاً ولا من أهل الرواية، ولذلك إذا حصل خطأ في الكتابة في المخطوطة أو  خطأ في المطبوعة حكموا على أساسه بالتضعيف والتصحيح، كما حصل للشيخ محمد  ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله في حديث عبيد الله عن عبد الله بن عباس من  سنن البيهقي ضعفه؛ لأنه كتب في المطبوعة عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عباس  قال: لا يعرف عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عباس، فالحديث ضعيف؛ لأن فيه  مجهولاً, وهذا عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة بن مسعود أحد فقهاء المدينة  السبعة وهو أثبت الناس في ابن عباس، هو الذي جاءته العلة هنا، القضية فقط  قضية طباعة (ابن) بدل (عن), فالذي يجعل هذا مثالاً ويزن فيه دون تدقيق في  الجزئيات هذه مشكلته، فمثال الأولين: من يأكل التمر تمرة تمرة، كل واحدة  يقلبها ويعرف كل ما فيها, ومثال الآخرين: من يأكله بالمكيال ويزنه بميزان  ويصبه دون أن ينظر إلى أفراده، فهذا الفرق. وما صححه الحاكم في مستدركه لم  يدققه رحمه الله وبالأخص في الجزءين الثالث والرابع، الجزءين الأول والثاني  لا بأس بتدقيقه؛ لأنه يبدو أنه راجعهما, أما في الجزءين الآخرين منه ففي  كثير من الأحيان تنقصه الدقة, قد يكون ذلك إيجابياً وقد يكون سلبياً, فقد  أخرج بعض الأحاديث التي غفل عن أنها في الصحيحين، وهو يستدرك عليهما، فكيف  يخرج الشيء فيهما؟ هذا من باب الإيجاب؛ لأنها صحيحة على كل حال, وقد يكون  من باب السلب، بأن يخرج حديثاً فيزعم أنه على شرطهما وليس على شرط واحد  منهما، ويكون ضعيفاً في ذاته. وقد حاول الذهبي رحمه الله تلخيص ذلك في  كتابه التلخيص، ولكنه أيضاً صرح بأنه لم يستطع إتقان ذلك، وأنه يرجو أن  يقيض الله له من طلبة العلم الجادين من يستطيع أن يتقنه, ولكن ما تحققت هذه  الأمنية إلى الآن، ولا أظنها تتحقق بالقدر الذي يوصل إلى أن تكون خلاصة  الكتاب ملحقة بالصحيحين في الدرجة, وعموماً إذا اتفق الحاكم والذهبي على  تصحيح حديث فذلك يصل إلى درجة الظن بالصحة؛ لأنه إن شهد عدلان من أئمة  الحديث الحفاظ الكبار بصحته أوكل إليهما الأمر, لا يقال: الجزم بذلك، وأن  يصل إلى درجة القطع؛ لأن المقصود بالتصحيح أصلاً الظن لا القطع، هذا في  أغلب الأحيان، وإذا تتبع الحديث فوجدت فيه ضعفاً في أحد الرجال أو جهالة  فمعناه أنهم هم قد شعروا بتلك العلة وجبروها بوجه آخر وبالأخص دقة الإمام  الذهبي وطول يده في الرجال، فلا يعرف في الدنيا أحد أدرى من الذهبي  بالرجال, وانظر إلى كتبه التي ألفها، وكلها محفوظة لديه، كم تجد من كتاب؟  انظر تاريخ الإسلام الكبير أكبر كتاب في التاريخ الإسلامي، سير أعلام  النبلاء أربعة وعشرون مجلداً, ميزان الاعتدال أربعة مجلدات ضخام أو سبعة  بطبعات أخرى، العبر أربعة مجلدات ضخام، ذيل تاريخ بغداد مجلدان, المعجم  المختص مجلدان، معجم الشيوخ مجلد, المجرد في رجال ابن ماجه، المعين، تبصير  المنتبه بتحرير المشتبه, كتابه في الضعفاء, كتاب الكاشف أيضاً, كتاب تذهيب  التهذيب, كتاب الذين تكلم فيهم بما لا يقدح, كتاب تذكرة الحفاظ, كتب لا  نهاية لها في علم الرجال فقط، وهو يحفظها حفظاً, فلذلك هل تظن أنك تجد في  الدنيا اليوم من يصل إلى عشر ما عند الذهبي في علم الرجال, لا يمكن أن تصل  إليه اليوم, بل إن الحافظ ابن حجر على جلالته شرب ماء زمزم عدة مرات ليكون  في حفظ الذهبي للحديث، ومع ذلك تجد من يتطاول عليه، هذا عجيب جداً. بالنسبة  لجامع الأصول ومجمع الزوائد لا شك أنهما جمعا كثيراً من الأحاديث الواردة  في السنن وقد حاول التاودي رحمه الله جمعهما في كتابه جمع الفوائد الجامع  بين جامع الأصول ومجمع الزوائد، فتضمن كتابه سبعة عشر كتاباً من كتب  الحديث, لكن لا يمكن أن يكون هذا جمعاً لكل الأحاديث المروية في الكتب، بل  السيوطي رحمه الله حاول أكثر من هذا في كتابه الجامع الكبير، وكان يريد فيه  جمع جميع الأحاديث الواردة في كتب السنة التي وصلت إليها يده، وقد جمع في  الكتاب فعلاً أحاديث مائة وثمانية وأربعين كتاباً من كتب الحديث، وبقي عليه  عدد كبير من الكتب سماها وذكرها لمن يأتي بعده، يريد إكمال الكتاب، على  نفس المخطط الذي أقدم عليه, ولكن لا أحد يستطيع هذا. السيوطي رحمه الله أن  توقعه أنه إذا أكمل الكتاب وصل إلى ثلاثمائة ألف حديث دون المكررة, طبعاً  فيها الصحيح، وفيها الحسن، وفيها الضعيف، وفيها الموضوعات، وفيها كل شيء،  لكن جميع ذلك جميع المرويات في كتب السنة تصل إلى ثلاثمائة ألف حديث ولا  تتعدى ذلك.                                                                                                        

**الكتب المؤلفة في الآثار                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           بالنسبة للآثار: من أهم الكتب المؤلفة التي هي أكثر اشتمالاً  عليها مصنف عبد الرزاق, ومصنف ابن أبي شيبة, وسنن سعيد بن منصور, وسنن  البيهقي, وشرح معاني الآثار الطحاوي, والآثار لـأبي يوسف، والآثار لـمحمد  بن الحسن, هذه مظنة الآثار الصحيحة, أما الآثار التي تجمع الغث والسمين فمن  أكثر الكتب التي تعتني بها كتب الرجال كالطبقات لـمحمد بن سعد كاتب  الواقدي، وكالكامل لـابن عدي فهذه التي تعتني بالآثار. أما بالنسبة لسنن  أبي داود فقد أراد رحمه الله أن يجردها مما ليس مروياً عن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وصرح بذلك في رسالته إلى أهل مكة، وإن كان قد أورد فيها بعض  الآثار، وبالأخص آثار الخلفاء الراشدين، فإنه قد أورد بعضها نادراً، وقاعدة  أبي داود أنه يريد أدلة الأحكام، فإذا وجد حديثاً صحيحاً أخرجه، وإذا لم  يجد إلا الضعيف أخرجه، فهو أقوى عنده من الرأي، هذا الذي قاله ابن منده:  فذاك عنده من رأي أقوى قاله ابن منده. كما قال العراقي رحمه الله.                                                                  

**تأليف العلماء لكتب متخصصة في الآداب والدعاء                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           من المؤلفين في الحديث من خصصوا كتباً للآداب، ومن هؤلاء الإمام  البخاري، فقد ألف كتابه الأدب المفرد، واشتهر بهذه التسمية تمييزاً له عن  كتاب الأدب من صحيح البخاري فليس مفرداً، وإنما هو داخل في الكتاب، ولم  يشترط فيه شروطه في الصحيح مثل غيره من كتبه، وكذلك الإمام البيهقي الذي  ألف كتابه: كتاب الآداب أفرده في هذا الباب كذلك.ومنهم من أفرد كتاباً في  الدعاء، ومن هؤلاء الإمام الطبراني، فقد ألف كتابه الدعاء، وهو من أهم  الكتب المؤلفة في هذا الباب، وكذلك البيهقي ألف كتابيه: الدعوات الكبير  والدعوات الصغير، الدعوات الكبير مطبوع، والدعوات الصغير غير مطبوع. ومثل  ذلك ابن السني أبو بكر، فقد ألف عمل اليوم والليلة، ومثل ذلك النسائي شيخه  ألف أيضاً عمل اليوم والليلة، ويتعرض فيه للأدعية، وكذلك من المتأخرين  الإمام النووي الذي ألف كتابه الأذكار، وقد اعتنى به العلماء كثيراً، وشاع  في أقطار الدنيا لكثرة رواياته، واعتماده فيه على كتاب ابن السني بالإضافة  إلى كتب السنة الأخرى ودواوينها، وقد شرحه ابن علان وشرحه عدد من الأئمة،  وخرج أحاديثه الحافظ ابن حجر، واشتهرت رواية هذا الكتاب في مشارق الأرض  ومغاربها، وهو من كتب النووي التي وضع عليه القبول كرياض الصالحين، فلم  يبقَ مكاناً من الدنيا إلا بلغته هذه الكتب ونفع الله بها المسلمين، وهذا  دليل على إخلاص صاحبها وإتقانه، قد تلقاها الناس بالقبول ورضوا بها، ولم  يبق مكاناً من الدنيا إلا ودخلته واستفاد به أهلها.                                                                  

**تأليف كتب متخصصة في مسائل علمية أو بأحاديث رجال                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *


           ومثل ذلك الكتب المخصصة لمسائل علمية محدودة، ككتاب البخاري في  رفع اليدين، وكذلك كتابه في القراءة خلف الإمام، وكذلك كتاب البيهقي في  القراءة خلف الإمام، وكذلك كتاب الطبراني في الأحاديث الطوال، قد طبع في  الجزء الخامس والعشرين من المعجم الكبير، وكذلك الكتب المخصوصة بأحاديث  رجال ككتاب الزهريات للإمام محمد بن يحيى الذهلي خصصه لأحاديث الزهري، ومثل  ذلك أفراد الإمام مالك للإمام أبي داود سليمان بن الأشعث، ومثل ذلك أفراد  مالك وغرائب مالك للدارقطني، ومثل ذلك الأحاديث الجياد أو العوالي للحارث  بن أبي أسامة، وعوالي المؤمل ونحوها.ثم من كتب الحديث ما ينسب إلى شخص  فيشتهر بنسبته إليه كالغيلانيات، أو يشتهر باسم ناشئ عن قصة كجزء ألف  دينار، لـأبي بكر القطيعي، فإنه بيع بألف دينار فاشتهر بهذا الاسم، هذه هي  الكتب في متون الحديث.أما شروح الحديث فلم تشتهر في الصدر الأول، بل لم  يؤلف أحد من السابقين شرحاً مفصلاً لبعض الأحاديث، أو لكتاب من كتب الحديث،  اللهم إلا الشروح المدمجة في الكتب، فقد أدمج مالك في موطئه بعض الشروح  لبعض الأحاديث، وأدمج البخاري في صحيحه كثيراً من شرح الكلمات، وغريب  اللغة، وكذلك الترمذي في سننه يفسر بعض الألفاظ من بعض الأحاديث، وربما روي  ذلك مدرجاً في الحديث من كلام بعض الأئمة، فإن الزهري رحمه الله كان يعتني  بالمتون، فربما شرح بعض الألفاظ فأدرجت في الحديث، فـالبخاري رحمه الله  يقول في صحيحه: حدثنا يحيى بن بكير قال: أخبرنا الليث عن عقيل، عن ابن  شهاب، عن عروة بن الزبير، عن عائشة أم المؤمنين زوج النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم أنها قالت: ( أول ما بدئ به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الوحي  الرؤيا الصالحة في النوم، فكان لا يرى رؤيا إلا جاءت مثل فلق الصبح، ثم حبب  إليه الخلاء، فكان يخلو في غار حراء فيتحنث فيه، -وهو التعبد- الليالي  ذوات العدد )، (وهو التعبد) هذا اللفظ مدرج وهو من كلام الإمام الزهري؛  لأنه كان يعتني بالمتون عناية بالغة، ولذلك فقد اشتهر من الأئمة قوم يعتنون  بالمتون فيشرحونها ويجودونها، كما يذكر أهل الحديث، مثلاً يقولون: وجوّد  حديث أبي هريرة هذا مالك؛ لأن الحديث روي عن أبي هريرة من طريق أبي سلمة بن  عبد الرحمن، ومن طريق سعيد بن المسيب ومن طريق غيرهما، ولكن اختلفت ألفاظه  فجوده مالك، فجمع بروايته أوجه الاختلاف، ومثل ذلك عناية الإمام سليمان بن  مهران الأعمش بالمتون، فقد اشتهرت روايته بها وعنايته بها. وكذلك شعبة بن  الحجاج الإمام المتقن الذي سنذكره من أئمة الجرح والتعديل، فقد اشتهر  بعنايته بالمتون مع عدم عناية بالأسانيد في بعض الأحيان، واشتهر هذا حتى  لدى المتأخرين، فالمتأخرون مثلاً اشتهر منهم عدد بإتقان المتون، وعدد  بإتقان الأسانيد، فمثلاً: الإمام الدارقطني متقن للمتون والأسانيد معاً،  والإمام أبو حاتم الرازي متقن للأسانيد، والإمام أبو زرعة متقن للمتون،  وهذا في المتأخرين الذين بعدهم أيضاً كثير، فمثلاً: في طبقة تلامذة الحافظ  ابن حجر اشتهر السخاوي بإتقان الأسانيد والمصطلح والعلل، واشتهر السيوطي  بحفظ المتون، واشتهر الديمي كذلك بحفظ الأسانيد والعناية بها، وهم في طبقة  تلامذة الحافظ ابن حجر، مع أن السيوطي لم يروِ عنه بالمباشرة إلا إذا كان  سمع منه وهو صغير، لكنه روى عن عدد من أصحاب الحافظ ابن حجر، كـزكريا  الأنصاري وابن فهد المكي وغيرهما من كبار أصحاب الحافظ ابن حجر.  

**اهتمام العلماء وعنايتهم بشروح الحديث                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           بدأ شرح الحديث مع الإمام حمد الخطابي، فهو أول من اشتهر بشرحه  للحديث، فأول من عرف أنه شرح كتاباً في الحديث هو الإمام حمد بن محمد بن  إبراهيم الخطابي أبو سليمان، فقد شرح صحيح البخاري بكتابه أعلام الحديث،  وشرح موطأ مالك شرحاً لم ينقل إلينا ولا يوجد الآن له أثر في الدنيا حسب  علمي، وشرح كذلك سنن أبي داود بكتابه معالم السنن، الذي اشتهر بين الناس  وكثرت رواته، واعتنى فيه بغريب الألفاظ وبجمع المختلف من الحديث. ثم جاء  بعد الخطابي عدد من الناس سلكوا طريقه، الخطابي متقدم؛ لأنه توفي سنة  ثلاثمائة وثمانين تقريباً، ومن الذين جاءوا بعده الإمام البغوي الذي ألف  كتابه شرح السنة، وهو في الأصل كتاب من كتب المتون كما ذكرنا من قبل، إلا  أنه يعتني فيه كذلك بالاستنباطات، فيوردها مع الكتاب، وكذلك ابن جرير  الطبري الذي ألف كتابه تهذيب الآثار، وهو بمثابة شرح لأحاديث يختارها، ولكن  الكتاب لم يصل إلينا، فلم يصل إلينا منه إلا مسند علي بن أبي طالب، ومسند  عمر بن الخطاب، وبعض مسند ابن عباس، وطريقته فيه طريقة استيعابية، يورد  الحديث وما يستنبط منه وما يخالفه من أحاديث، وطرق الجمع بينها عند وجود  التعارض، ولو وجد الكتاب لكان من دواوين الدنيا الحافلة، ولكن لا يوجد منه  إلا مسند عمر ومسند علي وبعض مسند ابن عباس.                                

** عناية العلماء بالموطأ وذكر أهم شروحه                                                                                                   * *

                                من الكتب التي جعلها الناس متوناً في الحديث وأكثروا  الشروح عليها موطأ الإمام مالك، ولم يبلغ كتاب من عناية الناس به في هذه  الأمة ما بلغ هذا الكتاب بعد كتاب الله؛ لأنه أول كتاب لدى المسلمين، ولذلك  فشروحه اليوم المعروفة تربو على ثلاثمائة شرح، ما بين مطبوع ومخطوط، وهي  على مختلف الروايات.وأشهره   الشروح التي هي على رواية يحيى بن يحيى  المصمودي الليثي الأندلسي، فقد اعتنى بها المغاربة والأندلسيون  والقيروانيون وغيرهم، وقال الحافظ أبو عمر بن عبد البر في مقدمة التمهيد:  ينبغي لأهل كل أرض أن يحافظوا على ما لديهم من علم رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، ثم إن استطاعوا أن يزيدوا علوماً أخرى مما يليهم من الأرض فليفعلوا،  فأهل كل رقعة من الأرض، قد استودعهم الله ما وصل إليهم من علم النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم، يجب عليهم أن يحفظوا أولاً ما استودعوا من هذا العلم، ثم  إذا طالت أيديهم لتصل إلى علم بلدان أخرى فـبها ونعمت، يقول: وهذا الذي  حملني على شرح الموطأ على رواية يحيى بن يحيى، فإنما حمله على ذلك أن هذه  الرواية هي المشتهرة في بلاد الأندلس، وإلا فـأبو عمر يروي الموطأ من أوجه  أخرى، له فيه أسانيد عالية، سواء منها ما كان من طريق محمد بن محمد بن وضاح  أو ما كان من طريق غيره. وأهم شروح الموطأ كتب أبي عمر بن عبد البر وهي  ثلاثة، أعظمها التمهيد الذي مكث في تأليفه ثلاثين سنة، ورتب فيه الموطأ على  طريقة المسانيد ولم يرتبه على ترتيب مالك، واعتنى فيه بالصناعة الحديثية  وذكر العلل، واختلاف الحديث، والكلام على الرجال بما يكفي، والعناية كذلك  بجمع المختلفات والشتات، وقد استفاد أبو عمر من طريقة مالك في الموطأ؛ لأن  مالكاً رحمه الله ألف الموطأ على هندسة عجيبة، فإذا أراد حكماً من الأحكام  يبدأ فيه أولاً بالحديث المرفوع، ثم يذكر ما ثبت لديه من الآثار عن الخلفاء  الراشدين بعده، ثم ما جاء بعد ذلك عن الصحابة، ثم ما جاء عن التابعين ليدل  هذا على أن الحديث غير منسوخ ولا معارض، وأنه صحبه العمل وهذا أقوى دليل  عند مالك؛ لأن الدليل الشرعي إذا صحبه العمل دل هذا على عدم نسخه، وعدم  تخصيصه، وعلى وضوح معناه ودلالته، فإذا كان العمل به واصلاً إلى عهد  التابعين أشياخ مالك، فهذا دليل على أنه لم ينسخ ولم يخصص، ولذلك فإنه إذا  وجد أحاديث في الباب الواحد يبدأ بحديث قديم الإسلام كالخلفاء وغيرهم، ثم  يختم بأحاديث صغار الصحابة ليدل ذلك على أن هذا كان معروفاً في حياة النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم.ومثل هذا في التابعين أيضاً يبدأ بأحاديث الكبار إذا  كان لديه حديث نافع يبدأ به ويؤخر حديث الزهري، ويقول: ويجعله في آخر  الكتاب ليكون مصباحاً على ما سبقه، مضيء على ما سبقه، هذه الصنعة الحديثية  التي صنعها مالك استفاد منها أبو عمر، فرتب كتابه هذا الترتيب واعتنى فيه  بالآثار، فهو من مظان الآثار، وقد سبق أن ذكرنا أن من مظان الآثار المصنفين  لـعبد الرزاق ولـأبي بكر بن أبي شيبة، وكتاب سنن النسائي لـابن منصور  وكتاب السنن الكبرى للبيهقي، وكتاب شرح معاني الآثار للطحاوي، وكتاب الآثار  لـمحمد بن الحسن، وكتاب الآثار لـأبي يوسف، ومثل ذلك كذلك كتاب التمهيد  لـأبي عمر، فيورد فيه الآثار بأسانيده هو، وأكثرها من الكتب المفقودة التي  لم تصل إلينا، وهذا وجه من أوجه أهمية الكتاب؛ لأن فيه كثيراً من الأحاديث  والآثار التي هي من كتاب مسند بقي بن مخلد، الذي لم يصل إلينا شيء منه، وهو  أكبر مسانيد الدنيا، لا يوجد في الدنيا مسند أكبر منه، وقد رواه أبو عمر  بثلاث وسائط فقط، فإسناده فيه عال، ومع ذلك لم يصل إلينا، فما يورده في  كتبه من أحاديث هذا المسند يعتبر ذا قيمة علمية كبيرة.الكتاب الثاني: هو  الاستذكار، فهو وإن لم يكن الجهد فيه كالجهد في التمهيد؛ لأن الجهد في  التمهيد كما ذكرنا ثلاثين سنة، لهذا قال فيه: سمير فؤادي مذ ثلاثين  حجةوكاشف همي والمنفس عن كربي جمعت لهم فيه أحاديث نبيهم.. صلى الله عليه  وسلم. فقد اعتنى به عناية كبيرة، لكن الاستذكار لم يبذل فيه مثلما بذل في  التمهيد من الجهد، فقد رتبه على ترتيب الموطأ، واعتنى فيه من ناحية الفقه  عناية كبيرة، ولهذا عد من كتب الدنيا الأربعة في مجال الفقه، كما سنذكره إن  شاء الله إذا وصلنا إلى الفقه. ولذلك سماه كتاب الاستذكار لما سطره الإمام  مالك في موطئه من مذاهب أئمة الأمصار في جميع الأعصار، وأدلتها من الآيات  والأخبار والآثار، فيحاول فيه استيعاب فقه العالم مع أدلته والترجيح عند  التعارض، وهو ديوان حافل، كذلك بكثير من المسائل الحديثية، وإن كان يحيل في  بعضها على التمهيد.كتابه الثالث: هو التجريد، ويسمى أيضاً التقصي، وهذا  كتاب مختصر، لخص فيه الموطأ على طريقة تيسر الكتاب للحفظ وتسهله، وتجمع  أطراف أحاديث الرجال بطريقة مختصرة ميسرة.هذه كتب أبي عمر، يليها في  الأهمية كتب الإمام الباجي أبي الوليد بن سليمان بن خلف، وهو أحد أئمة  المالكية في الأصول الفروع والحديث وغير ذلك، ومن كتبه الخادمة للموطأ كتاب  الانتهاء في شرح الموطأ، وهو ديوان حافل، لكنه غير موجود، قد فقد، والظن  به أنه من الكتب التي غرقها الأسبان في أنهار الأندلس، قد كان في سبعين  مجلداً، وقد انتقى منه كتابه المنتقى، لكنه خصص المنتقى للفروع الفقهية،  ولم يذكر فيه شيئاً من الأصول ولا من الحديث، مع أنه استوعب ذلك في كتابه  الكبير.ومع الأسف المنتقى أيضاً لم تصلنا منه نسخة صحيحة، فقد طبع قديماً  في بولاق على نفقة ملك المغرب إذ ذاك مولاي حفيظ، وهذه الطبعة فيها أخطاء  كثيرة جداً، وفيها سقط كثير، ومع ذلك فيها علم كثير، فرح الناس بطبعتها  عندما طبعت حتى إن كثيراً من أهل العلم قالوا فيها أشعاراً، يقول فيها أحد  العلماء عندنا:                 ..ونسرين روض في البلاد تفتقا   بنيل كتاب  المنتقى غير أنهنتيجة إلى الملتقى لمن اتقىوبعد كتب الباجي كتب أبي بكر  العربي، خادمة للموطأ، ومن أهمها كتاب المدارك في شرح موطأ الإمام مالك،  وهو شرح كبير كذلك توجد منه قطع مخطوطة، ولا أظنه يوجد كاملاً.وكتابه  الثاني: وهو القبس في شرح موطأ الإمام مالك بن أنس، وقد اعتنى فيه من جهة  الأصول كما شرط ذلك، أي: يعتني فيه بأصول الفقه؛ لأن مالكاً أشار في كثير  من المواضع في الموطأ إلى مسائل أصولية، وطرق الاستنباط والجمع بين النصوص،  فأراد هو أن يركز على تلك الجهة، والكتاب مطبوع طبعتين محققاً في  كلتيهما.أظن أن طبعة دار الغرب التي حققها الدكتور محمد عبد الله كريم أجود  من الجديدة، طبعة دار الغرب في ثلاثة مجلدات، الطبعة الجديدة في أربعة،  لكن أظن أن طبعة دار الغرب أحسن، وما قرأت أنا الجديدة قراءة فاحصة؛ بل  اطلعت على بعضها فقط.كذلك من شروح الموطأ المهمة، شرح محمد بن عبد الباقي  الزرقاني، وهذا رجل من أسرة علمية عريقة، فأبوه عبد الباقي شارح مختصر خليل  بشرحه المشهور، وعم أبيه أحمد الزرقاني من مشاهير علماء المالكية، وجده  كذلك من شراح مختصر خليل، ومحمد كان محدثاً وفقيهاً، وقد بدأ ذلك في كتابه  فاعتنى بالجهتين الجهة الحديثية والجهة الفقهية، وكتابه مختصر ولكنه حاوٍ  لكثير من العلوم.ثم من شروح الموطأ التي كتبها المتأخرون شرح الموطأ  للزقاني وما اشتهر باسم.من كتب المتأخرين كذلك كتاب أوجز المسالك في شرح  موطأ الإمام مالك للكاندهلوي الهندي، وهذا كتاب توسع فيه مؤلفه واعتنى كذلك  بالمقارنة بين المذهب المالكي والحنفي، واعتمد في كثير مما ينقله على ابن  عبد الباقي ونقل كذلك من التمهيد، واعتمد كذلك على كلام الشوكاني في نيل  الأوطار في كثير من المواضع، الكتاب مطبوع كذلك في سبعة عشر مجلداً، للهنود  كذلك شروح على رواية محمد بن الحسن للموطأ بالخصوص، وهي كثيرة جداً. ومن  الشروح المطبوعة للموطأ كذلك كتاب تنوير الحوالك السيوطي، ومختصر جداً،  ولكن المؤلف اعتنى بمقدماته ألف كتابه إسعاف المبطأ برجال الموطأ، هو مقدمة  لهذا الكتاب، وقد نظم كثيراً من كلام السيوطي، وأضاف إليه الشيخ محمد حبيب  الله الشنقيطي في منظومته على الموطأ، وهي مطبوعة كذلك، هداية السالك  لدراسة موطأ الإمام مالك.                                                                      

** شروح صحيح الإمام البخاري                                                                                                   * *


                                بالنسبة لصحيح البخاري اعتنى الناس به عناية بالغة، وشروحه  المعروفة في زماننا هذا تصل إلى ثمانية وثمانين شرحاً، أقدمها على الإطلاق  شرح الخطابي الذي ذكرناه، قد طبعته جامعة أم القرى في أربعة مجلدات،  والمطبوع من شروحه أهمها: فتح الباري للحافظ ابن حجر، وإرشاد الساري  للقسطلاني، ويمتاز فتح الباري بسعة العلوم، واقتدار صاحبه واتساع مداركه في  مختلف العلوم وعنايته بالصنعة الحديثية، ولكنه مع ذلك يبدو أن المؤلف لم  يبدأه من شرح أول الكتاب، ولهذا فيطيل الكلام في حديث في مكان متأخر، ويحيل  عليه إذا شرحه في الأجزاء الأولى من الكتاب، فيحتاج الكتاب إلى إعادة  تصنيف وترتيب، ومع ذلك فقد وضع الله عليه القبول وانتشر في الأرض، وعندما  ختم الحافظ تأليفه في مصر أقام دعوة لطلاب العلم والعلماء، أنفق فيها  أربعين ألف درهم، وروى عنه الناس هذا الكتاب في حياته، وطبع كثيراً من  الطبعات تصل الآن إلى ست عشرة طبعة في السوق، وفي كثير منها كثير من  الأخطاء الفادحة، وبعض هذه الأخطاء وهي قليلة من الحافظ رحمه الله فيما  يبدو، فمن ذلك مثلاً قوله عند قول البخاري رحمه الله: حدثنا موسى بن  إسماعيل قال: حدثنا أبو عوانة، قال: حدثنا موسى بن أبي عائشة عن سعيد بن  جبير عن ابن عباس في قول الله تعالى: (  لا تُحَرِّكْ بِهِ لِسَانَكَ  لِتَعْجَلَ بِهِ [القيامة:16]، قال: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  يعالج من التنزيل شدة، وكان مما يحرك شفتيه )، عند شرح الحافظ له قال: (  كان مما يعالج من التنزيل شدة )، وشرحه على أن مما قبل يعالج، والواقع أن  لفظ الحديث: ( كان يعالج من التنزيل شدة وكان مما يحرك شفتيه )، فتزحلقت  العبارة على الحافظ فشرحها على هذا الوجه، وتكلف الإجابة عن بعض الأسئلة  التي ترد عليها كأنها مما يعالج.وأما الأخطاء المطبعية فهي كثيرة جداً، في  بعض الأحيان سقط من الأسانيد، كما في النسخة السلفية المشهورة بين الناس  اليوم، فيها سقط في الأسانيد كثيرة، من أمثلته: قول البخاري رحمه الله  تعالى: حدثنا عبد الله بن مسلمة قال أخبرنا مالك، قال: حدثنا عبد الله بن  عبد الرحمن بن أبي صعصعة عن أبيه عن أبي سعيد الخدري أن رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم قال: ( يوشك أن يكون خير مال المسلم غنم يتّبع بها شعف الجبال  ومواقع القطر، يفر بدينه من الفتن )، في الطبعة السلفية وطبعة الريان التي  طبعت عنها سقط قوله: (عن مالك ) فأصبح الحديث منقطع الإسناد، وكذلك في كل  الطبعات التي وقفت أنا عليها بعض الأخطاء المطبعية التي لا يدركها إلا من  كان من أهل العلم، مثل قوله عند قول البخاري رحمه الله: حدثنا عمرو بن  خالد، قال: أخبرنا الليث عن يزيد، عن أبي الخير، عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن  العاص قال: ( جاء رجل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: يا رسول الله! أي  الإسلام خير؟ قال: تطعم الطعام، وتقرأ السلام على من عرفت ومن لم تعرف )،  فقد قال الحافظ: رجاله كلهم مصريون، وفي جميع الطبعات كتبت بصريون بدلاً من  مصريين، مع أن كل هؤلاء ما دخلوا البصرة، لا يعرف أنه دخل أحدهم البصرة،  بل هم مصريون جميعاً، ونظير هذا كثير.وبالنسبة لأقرب الطبعات إلى السلامة  هي الطبعة القديمة التي ليس معها متن صحيح البخاري، التي طبعت في اسطنبول  قديماً، وليس معها متن الصحيح. يمتاز شرح القسطلاني بميزة مهمة وهي أن  الإمام القسطلاني اعتنى برواية الصحيح؛ لأنه أعتمد على اليونينية،  واليونينية: هي أول محاولة للتحقيق في الإسلام أو في العالم كله؛ لأن  اليونيني رحمه الله عندما جمع علماء دمشق في الجامع الأموي رتب منهم ستة  عشر شخصاً، كل شخص بيده نسخة من صحيح البخاري مروية، يقابلونها وهو يكتب  الفروق على نسخته، ويشير لكل نسخة بحرف، ويكتبها على طريقة التدقيق التي  ذكرها أهل المصطلح في كتابة السقط، والتحويك والتفويق وغير ذلك من مصطلحات  الحديث فيما يتعلق بكتابة المتون وتحقيقها، وكان بحضرته محمد بن مالك  الإمام، فكان إذا استشكل العلماء أمراً في اللغة يحله لهم محمد بن مالك،  وقد جمعوا أجوبته في كتاب شواهد التوضيح والتصحيح لحل مشكلات الجامع  الصحيح، وهو كتاب صغير لكنه حل هذه المشكلات التي عرضت لهم في صحيح  البخاري، من الناحية اللغوية.ونسخة اليونيني اشتهرت في مصر حين دخلتها،  فاعتنى بها الناس، وكانوا يرحلون إليها لروايتها؛ للإتقان والتدقيق،  والقسطلاني رحمه الله لما أراد شرح الصحيح لم يجد في مصر إلا الجزء الأول  من نسخة اليونيني، وقد ضاع الجزء الثاني في نهب بني هلال لمكتبات القاهرة  عند سقوط بعض الممالك، فحزن حزناً شديداً حين فاته النصف، فسافر إلى الصعيد  فوجد رجلاً يبيع كتباً على حمار له، فجاء يساومه فيها، فنظر فإذا فيها  الجزء الساقط من نصف نسخة اليونيني، فاشتراه منه على أنه وقف كما كان  وأعاده إلى مكانه، ثم لما انتقلت الخلافة العثمانية إلى أرض تركيا، أخذوا  النسخة اليونينية معهم، من الآثار الإسلامية العريقة التي أخذوها، وقد  أخذوا كثيراً من الآثار جمعوها من الأقطار التي دخلت تحت أيديهم، وقد أمر  بعض سلاطينهم المتأخرين بطباعة نسخة من صحيح البخاري على نسخة اليونيني،  وجمع لها عدداً من العلماء، وهي الطبعة الاسطنبولية الموجودة التي عليها  رموز اليونينية، وقد نفدت الآن من الأسواق تقريباً، وطبعت عليها دار الجيل  اللبنانية نسخة في ثلاثة مجلدات ضخام، وهي الآن من أحسن النسخ من الصحيح،  مع أنها غير مرقمة، وكتابتها متداخلة، لكنها من أصح النسخ  الموجودة.فـالقس  لاني رحمه الله اعتنى بضبط الألفاظ بالحروف، لم يضبطها فقط  بالشكل، بل يضبطها بالكلمات، واعتنى بجمع روايات الصحيح؛ لأن الصحيح فيه  كثير من الروايات المختلفة، فلذلك كان شرحه من أهم الشروح، وبالأخص لمن  يريد حفظ الصحيح، أو مدارسته فمن أهم الشروح له كتاب القسطلاني، وقد طبع  عدة طبعات مع شرح النووي على صحيح مسلم بالهامش، وأحسن هذه الطبعات وأصحها  الطبعة القديمة جداً طبعة بولاق الأميرية.ثم عمدة القاري للحافظ العيني،  وهي شرح بدأه المؤلف بداية منهجية منظمة، ففيها تراجم الرجال، وشرح الغريب،  وإعراب الكلمات، والنكت البلاغية، والأسئلة والأجوبة، ثم ما يستنبط من  الحديث، وهذه المنهجية لو سار عليها المؤلف حتى أكمل الكتاب لكان رائعاً،  لكن الواقع أنه ما استطاع أن يفي بشرطه في ذلك، وقد كان ينافس الحافظ ابن  حجر في زمانه، بل كانت بينهما منافرة، وكان بعض طلاب العلم يذكي ذلك كحالنا  اليوم، فيما يقع بين العلماء، حتى إن السلاطين أيضاً كان لهم دور في ذلك،  كانوا يولون هذا، فإذا قال كلمة لا ترضيهم عزلوه وولوا الآخر مكانه، فإذا  قال كلمة لا ترضيهم عزلوه وأعادوا الأول، ومسجد أحد السلاطين في القاهرة  سقطت منارته حين ولي عليه العيني وأنزل عنه الحافظ ابن حجر، فقال الحافظ  فيها أبياته التي يقول فيها: ما سقطت إلا من العين، كان يقصد العيني ويلمح  إلى العين أن الناس عانوها من حسنها، فأجابه العيني بأبياته التي يقول  فيها: ولكن خسة الحجر، أنها لم تسقط من العين ولكن من خسة الحجر، هذا ابن  حجر.ولذلك فـالعيني ينتقد الحافظ كثيراً ولا يسميه، ففي عمدة القارئ يقول:  وقال بعضهم، وأعجب من قول بعضهم، ويقصد بذلك الحافظ ابن حجر، لهذا رد عليه  الحافظ في كتابه انتقاض الاعتراض، وهو مطبوع كذلك.وكتاب عمدة القارئ عموماً  فيما يتعلق بلغة الحديث وإعرابه وبلاغته من أهم الكتب، قد طبع طبعتين  وكلتاهما فيها أخطاء فادحة، كلتاهما تسقط منه صفحات متوالية، ويأتي فيها  الطمس والقطع، فينبغي إعادة طبعه من جديد.ثم من الشروح المهمة على صحيح  البخاري كذلك كتاب الكرماني، وهو شرح نافع مختصر إلا أن صاحبه ليس من  المتخصصين في الحديث، فلذلك وقعت له أخطاء حديثية فادحة، ويرد عليه الحافظ  ابن حجر فيها، مع أنه يعتمد عليه في مجال اللغويات ونحوها إلا أنه يرد عليه  في الأخطاء الحديثية، ومن ذلك أن البخاري رحمه الله من منهجه في الحديث  الاختصار، والاختصار في الحديث نوعان: اختصار في المتون، واختصار في  الأسانيد، فالاختصار في الأسانيد إذا وجده الكرماني يظن أن الحديث معلق،  مثلاً في حديث بدءِ الوحي الذي ذكرناه في صحيح البخاري في نهايته يقول  البخاري في نص الحديث: ولم ينشب ورقة أن هلك وفتر الوحي، بعد هذا قال:  وأخبرني أبو سلمة بن عبد الرحمن عن جابر بن عبد الله وهو يحدث في فترة  الوحي، فظن الكرماني أن هذا الحديث معلق؛ لأن البخاري في ظاهر الإسناد  اختصر فلم يذكر سنده هو إلى الزهري، قال أي: الزهري، والإسناد هو نفس  السابق يحيى بن بكير، عن الليث عن عقيل عن ابن شهاب الزهري، لكن اختصار  الإسناد مصطلح لدى أهل الحديث وقد درجوا عليه، ولكن الكرماني ما عرفه فظن  أن الحديث معلق.كذلك الكرماني يعتني بالرجال، إذا ذكر حديثاً يذكر رجاله،  إلا من تقدم منهم ويشير إلى موضع من تقدم.ومن الفوائد المهمة التي اعتنى  بها العيني كذلك في شرحه: العناية بتخريج المواضع التي أخرج فيها البخاري  الحديث، يحيلك إلى الأبواب في بعض الأحيان، لكنه لم يف بشرطه ولم يكمل  ذلك.كذلك من الشروح المهمة على صحيح البخاري شرح زروق أحمد البرنسي  المالكي، وهو فقيه، شرحه يعتني فيه من الناحية الفقهية وهو مطبوع  كذلك.وكذلك شرح النووي رحمه الله كتاب البيوع من صحيح البخاري شرحاً  متوسعاً ويقال: إنه موجود لكنه لم يطبع إلى الآن.وكذلك من الشروح المهمة  على صحيح البخاري كتاب كوثر المعاني الدراري في شرح صحيح البخاري، للشيخ  محمد الخضر بن سيدي عبد الله بن ميابا الشنقيطي، كان مفتياً للمدينة في  زمانه في آخر أيام الدولة العثمانية، وهذا الكتاب أراد فيه مؤلفه في  البداية تخريج أحاديث صحيح البخاري جميعاً؛ ليسهل حفظها وضبطها وليقع ضبط  الروايات المختلفة في الألفاظ، فـالبخاري يأتي بالحديث في موضع، ثم يأتي به  في موضع آخر والأكثر في الصحيح أن يغير إما في الإسناد وإما في المتن، ولا  يأتي به كما هو إلا نادراً، فالشيخ حاول تقصي أحاديث الصحيح، فخرجها  جميعاً وبين مواضعها والاختلاف بينها، وذكر كذلك ما خرجه مسلم منها  والاختلاف في ألفاظها، ثم اعتنى كذلك بتبويب البخاري وتراجمه، وجمع كلام  الحافظ ابن حجر وكلام العيني وكلام القسطلاني وأضاف إليه كثيراً من كلام  المحدثين وكلام الفقهاء، والشيخ محدث من الحفاظ، ومن عجيب ما تميز به هذا  الشرح أنه إذا ورد الحديث في معنى من المعاني، يحاول أن يحصر لك كل ما تذكر  هو من الأحاديث التي في نفس المعنى، في أي كتاب من الكتب، لكنه توفي ولم  يكمل من الكتاب إلا أقل من الثلث، توفي عند نهاية الحج، طبع الآن هذه  القطعة منه في أربعة عشر مجلداً.قد كان ابنه يريد إكماله، لكن ما أظن أنه  فعل، والمؤلف قد أكمل التخريج للبخاري كله، صحيح البخاري خرجه جميعاً ولم  يطبع ما بعد الحج منه، لكن لم يرد هو إخراجه؛ لأنه يريد أن يتم الشرح كما  هو.كذلك من الشروح المهمة على صحيح البخاري كتاب الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي،  وهو كتاب متوسع جداً على طريقة ابن رجب، ابن رجب رحمه الله في شرح الحديث  يتوسع في أغلب الأحيان، فيأتي بالفوائد الفقهية، والفوائد الحديثية،  والفوائد السلوكية والأخلاقية، والرقائق والعبر، وكتابه اسمه فتح الباري،  ولم يكمل كذلك ولا اقترب من ذلك، لكن الأجزاء الموجودة منه فيها علم غزير  وفوائد جليلة جداً، والذي يعرف نفَس الرجل في كتابه جامع العلوم والحكم،  يعرف طول باعه في الحديث، وكثرة استحضاره للفوائد الحديثية، مع أنه في جامع  العلوم والحكم يقصر في شرح بعض الأحاديث، فبعض الأحاديث يكون شرحها قصيراً  وغير مستوعب، لكن أكثر الأحاديث شرحت شرحاً وافياً، هو أحسن الشروح  الموجودة له، هذه أهم شروح الصحيح المطبوعة.بالنسب   لفتح الباري للحافظ  كتاب كامل، والكتاب الكامل لا يمكن أن يقارن بقطعة واحدة من كتاب ناقص،  وعموماً هذه الشروح لا يغني بعضها عن بعض، فالذي يريد دراسة الصحيح دراسة  متأنية الأفضل له أن يطلع على كل هذه الشروح والأمر فيها ميسور، لكن يجعل  كتاباً هو الأصل، ويهمش عليه بالفوائد الأخرى من غيره.وكتاب المنير وكتاب  ابن التين، وكتاب ابن بطال، هؤلاء من أئمة المالكية الذين شرحوا صحيح  البخاري وكتبهم غير مطبوعة، طبع شرح السيوطي الذي هو التوشيح في شرح الجامع  الصحيح، وهو على طريقة السيوطي في الاختصار والاقتصار على أقل ما يفهم به  المتن.وبالنسبة لـابن أبي جمرة لم يشرح صحيح البخاري وإنما شرح انتخابه هو  منه، فقد انتقى منه ثلاثمائة وزيادة من الأحاديث سماها مختصر صحيح البخاري،  وهي التي شرحها وتوسع في الشرح، ذكر فيه كثيراً من الفوائد النافعة، إلا  أنه بالغ أيضاً في قضايا السلوك والتصوف ومثل هذا النوع، وقد ذكر بعض ما  ذكره ابن أبي جمرة الشيخ محمد الخضر في كتابه كوثر المعاني الدراري.  بالنسبة للمتقدمين لدى أهل الحديث منهم من مات قبل نهاية القرن الرابع  الهجري، والمتأخرون من دون القرن الرابع الهجري، ولهذا فالتآليف المفيدة في  الحديث مثلاً جمع المتون ما تأخر منها شيء عن هذا القرن، إذا رجعت إلى  المؤلفين الذين ذكرنا تآليفهم في دواوين الإسلام الحديث، ما تجد أحداً منهم  متأخراً عن القرن الرابع الهجري إلا مثلاً البغوي والمقدسي فقط، وبالنسبة  الكبار الذين ألفوا وجمعوا كلهم متقدمون عن هذا الوقت.أما من دون هؤلاء وهم  المتأخرون فهم شراح وجماع ومقارنون، فمثلاً: الخطيب البغدادي أكثر ما ذكره  مسبوق إليه، الحافظ ابن عبد البر أكثر ما ذكره شروحه لم يأتِ بمتون جديدة  لنسخته الموجودة، النووي، ابن الصلاح وغيرهم هكذا.في أحاديث الصفات وآياتها  في الصحيح في شرحه في أكثر الأحيان هو متقيد بمن سبقوه من الشراح، مثل:  الكرماني وغيره، فلذلك التأويل الذي فيها ينقله عن أولئك السابقين، وبالأخص  أنه هو في هذا المجال متأثر جداً بشيخه الحافظ البلقيني، وبـابن الملقن  كذلك، وهما في طبقة واحدة، وكلاهما من الأئمة الكبار الضليعين في ذلك  الوقت، ثم ابن دقيق العيد وهو في نفس الطبقة، طبقة الشيخ الحافظ ابن حجر،  فلذلك إذا نقل عن بعض الذين لا يؤولون أتى بكلامهم كـابن بطلان وابن التين،  وإذا نقل كلام الذين يؤولون أتى بكلامهم أيضاً كـالكرماني وابن الملقن  والبلقيني، فهو بحسب مراجعه.وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد، وعلى آله وصحبه  أجمعين.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

مقدمات في العلوم الشرعية [12] 
-   للشيخ : (            محمد الحسن الددو الشنقيطي       )                             

من كتب السنة التي لقيت عناية واهتماماً وشرحاً كتاب صحيح الإمام مسلم عليه  رحمة الله، فقد شرحه المازري بكتاب المعلم بفوائد مسلم، وأكمله القاضي  عياض، ثم أكمله من بعده الأبي، وممن اعتنى بشرحه الإمام النووي في كتابه  المنهاج وغيرهم.ومنها كتب السنن الأربعة وهي سنن أبي داود وسنن الترمذي  والنسائي وابن ماجه والتي لاقت اهتماما وعناية وشرحاً تتفاوت فيما بينها  قلة وكثرة.ومن الكتب التي لاقت عناية وخدمة مسند أحمد وإن لم يحظ بشروح،  ومستدرك الحاكم وسنن البيهقي، وكتب الأحكام كالعمدة وبلوغ المرام وغيرها.                     

**شروح صحيح الإمام مسلم                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           الحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد، وعلى آله  وصحبه وسلم.أما بعد:فبعد أن انتهينا من الكلام على شروح موطأ مالك، وكذلك  شروح صحيح البخاري، نبدأ بالكلام على شروح صحيح مسلم، والذي عني به الناس  كذلك، ومن أوائل الذين شرحوه الإمام محمد بن عمرو المازري، ولم يكن يريد أن  يشرحه بكتاب وإنما شرحه بدروس، فكان الناس يكتبون بعض شرحه.فكتاب المعلم  هو دروس كان يلقيها في الجامع في فترة رمضان في شرح صحيح مسلم، فكان بعض  الطلاب يكتب وراءه، فجمع ذلك في كتاب المعلم، وقد طبع بتحقيق الشيخ محمد  سالم النيفر طبعة دار الغرب الإسلامي في ثلاثة مجلدات, وفيه فوائد كثيرة  جداً مع ألفاظ دقيقة إذا قرأها الإنسان لم يظن أنها درس يكتب بالإملاء دون  الرجوع إلى الكتب. والذين لديهم هذه الملكة فيما يتعلق بالإملاء أن تكون  ألفاظهم التي يملونها مثل الألفاظ التي يكتبونها بأيديهم قلائل جداً, كثير  من الناس فصاحتهم في ألسنتهم وكثيرون كذلك فصاحتهم في أقلامهم, فالذين  فصاحتهم تجمع بين الأمرين (القلم واللسان) قلائل، ومنهم الإمام المازري،  ومنهم كذلك الإمام ابن دقيق العيد فشرحه على العمدة كان إلقاءً، أي: مجرد  دروس يمليها من حفظه، وشرحه على الأربعين النووية كذلك كان إلقاءً، درس  فقط, وإذا قرأه الإنسان يظن أنه تفكير إنسان يكتب بيده ويجتهد, وبالأخص  تحريره البالغ في شرح العمدة, مع أنه مجرد إملاء يمليه من حفظه. جاء بعد  المازري الإمام أبو العباس القرطبي الأندلسي فاختصر صحيح مسلم، وجعل له  أبواباً؛ لأن مسلماً جعل له كتباً ولم يجعله أبواباً بخلاف البخاري،  البخاري كتب الكتب والأبواب, ومسلم كتب الكتب في الصحيح ولم يكتب أبواباً,  فجاء الإمام أبو العباس فوضع أبواباً للصحيح تناسب الأحاديث التي يوردها  مسلم، واختصره وشرح مختصره, ومختصره ليس على ترتيب الصحيح، يقدم بعض  الأبواب في بعض الكتب ويؤخر بعضاً، على حسب المناسبات التي يراها هو, شرحه  شرحاً سماه المفهم في شرح اختصار صحيح مسلم، وقد طبع. ثم جاء القاضي أبو  الفضل عياض بن موسى بن عياض بن موسى بن عياض اليحصبي السبتي، فألف إكمال  المعلم، أكمل به كتاب المازري حتى كان محتوياً على جميع صحيح مسلم وكان  شرحاً لجميع الصحيح, وهو كثير الفوائد وبالأخص في مجال الفقه, واعتنى فيه  القاضي رحمه الله بروايات الصحيح, لكن المشكلة أن القاضي ليس صاحب رحلة,  فالروايات الموجودة في المشرق لم يصل إليه بعضها فكان ينفي وجودها, ولكن  ينفي ذلك في بلاده يقول: لا يوجد في بلادنا رواية للصحيح تثبت كذا. وكان  دقيقاً جداً في الرواية؛ لأنه كان يحفظ صحيح مسلم مثلما يحفظ الفاتحة, وقد  كان رحمه الله يريد أن يزيد في شرحه حتى ذبح رحمة الله عليه فتوفي، ذبحه  الموحدون، وقد كان هو قاضياً لدولة المرابطين, فكان يريد الزيادة في بعض  المواطن من شرح صحيح مسلم، ولهذا فقد توسع في شرح بعض الأحاديث وجعلت كتباً  مستقلة مثل كتابه بغية الرائد لما تضمنه حديث أم زرع من الفوائد، هذا في  حديث أم زرع وحده، وهو مطبوع, وكان كذلك يريد إثبات أسانيده في مقدمة كتابه  ولم تثبت، وهي موجودة في كتابه الغنية وهو مطبوع فيه أسانيد عياض كلها. ثم  جاء بعده الإمام النووي أبو زكريا يحيى بن شرف الدمشقي رحمه الله، فاعتنى  بصحيح مسلم عناية بالغة وشرحه شرحاً وضع الله له القبول، فاشتهر وانتشر في  البلاد ككتب النووي، كتب سبحان الله وضع الله عليها قبولاً عجيباً، رغم ما  فيها من بعض الأحيان من الأخطاء، ورغم قصر عمر الرجل أنه لم يعش إلا إحدى  وأربعين سنة, ومع ذلك وضع الله القبول على هذه الكتب فسارت بها الركبان في  مشارق الأرض ومغاربها، كتابه هذا المنهاج في شرح صحيح مسلم بن الحجاج، كتاب  جمع فيه ما ذكره المازري، وما ذكره القاضي عياض وأضاف إليه الكلام أيضاً  على الروايات المشرقية في صحيح مسلم، فلذلك يرد على عياض فيما يتعلق  بالرواية. وقد اعتنى الحافظ ابن حجر فيما يتعلق بالروايات من الكتابين في  فتح الباري في الأحاديث المشتركة التي أخرجها البخاري، يعتني الحافظ بكلام  القاضي عياض وكلام النووي، فيما يتعلق بالروايات، مثل حديث جعفر بن مبشر  الذي قال فيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للأعرابي: ( أفلح وأبيه إن صدق ),  فقد ذكر القاضي أن بعض الناس يرويه: ( أفلح والله إن صدق )، ويزعم أن أصل  الكلمة والله كتبت هكذا فقصرت اللامان فقرأها بعض الناس: (وأبيه)؛ لأن  النقاط لم تكن معتنى بها, وقال: هذا باطل؛ لأن الرواية الثابتة عندنا: (  أفلح وأبيه إن صدق ), ولا يوجد في بلادنا رواية لصحيح مسلم تروي: والله،  وقد ذكر الحافظ أنه ربما وجدت رواية في صحيح مسلم فيها: (والله). كذلك جاء  الأبي وهو تلميذ ابن عرفة المشهور، بما يتعلق بالمنقول، وقد كان ابن عرفة  الورغميّ إمام جامع عقبة بن نافع في تونس في القيروان، إماماً في المعقول  والمنقول، وهو من أشهر محققي المالكية في ذلك الزمان، لكنه كان من تلامذته  البرزلي والأبي، فكان لا ينام في الليل فقالت له جاريته: ما لك يا سيدي لا  تنام؟ قال: كيف أنام وسأصبح بين هذين الأسدين الضاريين بين الأبي بنقله  والبرزلي بعقله, فكانا يناقشانه في كل أمر، فكان يبيت يراجع معلوماته  فيقول: إذا قلت في الدرس كذا سيعترض الأبي بكذا، فالجواب عنه كذا, ويعترض  البرزلي بكذا فالجواب عنه كذا، والجواب عن ذلك الجواب يمكن أن يكون كذا،  ويأتي بالاحتمالات كلها ويردها، يحضر الدرس تحضيراً محكماً. وقد كان ابن  عرفة رحمه الله رجاعاً إلى الحق، ويقال: إنه أصيب بمرض بسبب عدم النوم،  وهذا المرض هو نقص الذاكرة, فكان إذا عرض عليه شيء من تقييداته لم يفهمه؛  لأنه كان مولعاً بدقة الأسلوب وصعوبته، ولذلك من قرأ مختصره في الفقه  المالكي الآن لا يفهم منه إلا النوادر، ولا تكاد تفهم منه شيئاً, واعتنى  بالحدود والتعريفات عناية بالغة حتى كان المالكية إذا أرادوا أن يعرفوا  شيئاً قالوا: تعريف ابن عرفة، أو حد ابن عرفة له. وقد جمعت حدوده فشرحها  الرصاع في كتابه شرح حدود ابن عرفة مطبوع في مجلدين. فـالأبي رحمه الله كمل  كتاب القاضي عياض بإضافة كثير من الفوائد إليه كان القاضي عازماً على  إضافتها، وبالأخص في المجال الفقهي والعقدي والسلوكي, وذكر فيه أبحاثاً  أصولية كذلك, فكان كتابه من أهم الكتب، وكان يرمز للكتب السابقة، كل شرح من  شروح مسلم يرمز له بحرف معين, وسمى كتابه إكمال إكمال المعلم، فالقاضي  عياض سمى كتابه إكمال المعلم، وهذا سماه إكمال الإكمال. ثم جاء بعده  السنوسي وهو قد توفي سنة ألف وأربعين للهجرة متأخر، وقد ألف كتابه تكملة  إكمال إكمال المعلم, جمع فيه الفوائد التي أضافها النووي وزاد عليها،  واعتنى كذلك بأصول الفقه وعلم الكلام، فأضاف ذلك في كتابه, وقد ألف السيوطي  كتاباً مختصراً على صحيح مسلم، سماه: الديباج في شرح صحيح مسلم بن الحجاج،  موجود مخطوط في مجلد واحد صغير قد طبع الآن في أجزاء، مع أنه موجود مختصر  بدفتر صغير مخطوط. ومع هذا فقد بقي صحيح مسلم محتاج إلى الآن لبعض الخدمة،  وقد شعر القدماء بحاجة صحيح مسلم للخدمة حتى إن ابن الصلاح ألف فيه كتاب  صيانة صحيح مسلم عن الغلط والتحريف والتصحيف, وهذا الكتاب طبع وحده وطبع  أيضاً مع صحيح مسلم في الطبعة هذه التي هي في مجلد واحد، وطبع معه كتاب  صيانة صحيح مسلم.   


**شروح كتاب سنن أبي داود               * * 

           كذلك الكتاب الرابع من الكتب الحديثية التي اعتني بها في الشرح  كتاب سنن أبي داود، وقد سبق أن الخطابي شرحه، ولكنه لم يعتن بروايات السنن،  وروايات السنن التي اشتهرت أشهرها روايتان رواية اللؤلؤي ورواية ابن داسة،  فهذه هي أشهر الروايات في سنن أبي داود، وبينها اختلاف بيّن، حتى في تقديم  الأحاديث وتأخيرها وتصحيحها وتضعيفها والأحكام التي يريدها أبو داود  بعدها، فلذلك يحتاج للجمع بين هذه النسخ المختلفة, ولم يعتن بذلك الخطابي،  بل لم يشرح كل الأحاديث في سنن أبي داود، وقد اختصر المنذري سنن أبي داود  كما اختصر صحيح مسلم، فشرح ابن القيم مختصر المنذري، ولم يرد كذلك فيما  يبدو شرح الكتاب كاملاً، وإنما أراد أن يكتب عليه تعليقات وفوائد، يتوسع في  بعض الأبحاث، ويتجاوز ويضرب صفحاً عن كثير من الأحاديث ولم يتكلم عليها.  واعتنى بشرحه ولي الله الدهلوي، الذي هو صاحب النهضة الحديثية في الهند،  فاعتنى بسنن أبي داود عناية بالغة، ولكن المؤسف أن ما كتبه عليه من الشروح  ضاعت كلها، ولم يصل إلينا منها أي شيء ونهبت في أيام ولده إسماعيل، فقد أسف  ولده على ضياع هذه الكتب، فأمر بعض طلابه بالعناية بجمع نسخ سنن أبي داود،  فجمعوا منها عدداً كبيراً وقابلوها، فكانت النسخة التي لديهم مقابلة عليها  اختلاف الروايات، وعليها شرح صاحب عون المعبود، فالطبعة الهندية القديمة  من عون المعبود فيها اختلاف الروايات في سنن أبي داود، المشكلة أن المطابع  استثقلت هذا الاختلاف في الروايات فحذفت الطبعات الجديدة؛ لأنهم ليسوا طلاب  علم ولا يظنون في هذا فائدة فحذفوه, ولذلك هذه الطبعة الهندية نافدة الآن  من الأسواق، تقريباً لا توجد في البلاد العربية للبيع، وهي فيها فوائد  جليلة جداً في اختلاف النسخ, والهنود اعتنوا بسنن أبي داود فكتبوا عليها  عدداً من الشروح، منها: بذل المجهود بالإضافة إلى عون المعبود، لكن عون  المعبود أحسنها وأهمها.السيوطي كذلك شرح سنن أبي داود شرحاً مقتضباً على  عادته هو، ومثل ذلك السندي له حاشية عليه مثل ما له حواش على الكتب الستة  كلها، حاشية على صحيح البخاري مطبوعة, وحاشية على صحيح مسلم غير مطبوعة,  حاشية على سنن أبي داود مطبوعة, حاشية على سنن النسائي مطبوعة, حاشية على  سنن الترمذي غير مطبوعة, حاشية على سنن ابن ماجه مطبوعة, طبعت حاشيته على  صحيح البخاري وحاشيته على أبي داود، وحاشيته على النسائي، وحاشيته على ابن  ماجه، ومازال سنن أبي داود محتاجاً للشروح والعناية, ولذلك فالطبعات  الموجودة منه التي قد أشرنا من قبل إليها فيها كثير من الاختلاف البين،  فأحسنها طبعة عزة عبيد الدعاس وزملائه، وفيه طبعة حققها أو صححها محيي  الدين عبد الحميد بالضبط فقط؛ لأن محيي الدين عبد الحميد ليس محدثاً، وإنما  هو لغوي ونحوي, فعمله بها لا يعدو ضبط الألفاظ وشكل الكلمات المحتاجة إلى  الشكل.                                                                  

**شروح سنن الترمذي                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           ثم سنن الترمذي، وقد شرحه أبو بكر بن العربي بكتابه عارضة  الأحوذي, والعارضة الجناح الخفي الخفيف, والأحوذي النسر الصغير الذي يبعد  الطيران في الهواء, وجناح النسر يسمى كذلك أحوذية، الأحوذي النسر وجناحه  كذلك, ومنه قول الشاعر: على أحوذيين استقلت عشيةفما هي إلا لمحة وتغيب  ومقصود ابن العربي رحمه الله أن كتابه مجرد عارضة ولا يقصد به تغطية الكتاب  كاملاً, وأتى فيه بكثير من الفوائد والعلوم، ولكن المشكلة أنه لم يطبع  طباعة كافية، فالطبعات كلها الموجودة منه فيها من الأخطاء ما لا يعلمه إلا  الله، الحذف والسقط والتحريف البالغ جداً, فعندما يورد الحديث يقول: في هذا  الحديث خمس مسائل فقهية، وثلاث مسائل عقدية، ومسألتان أصوليتان، فإذا  راجعت المسائل لا تجد إلا مسألتين فقهيتين، مسألة واحدة عقدية ومسألة..  وهكذا. ومع هذا ففي المطبوع منه فوائد جليلة جداً، وفيه كثير من المسائل لا  توجد إلا فيه, وقد شرحه كذلك المباركفوري في كتابه تحفة الأحوذي، وهو كتاب  جيد اعتنى فيه بالتخريج وبالفقه عناية جليلة, واعتمد في التخريج الفقهي  على نصب الراية للزيلعي، وكذلك اعتنى بالطرق وبالأخص ما يورده الحاكم منها  في المستدرك، وما يورده البيهقي في السنن الكبرى، وفي معرفة سنن الآثار,  فكتابه عموماً مفيد, لكن سنن الترمذي بحر لا ساحل له لعدة جوانب، فالذي  يريد تدريسه أو شرحه يحتاج إلى هذه الأمور: أولاً: يحتاج إلى مقارنة النسخ  لاختلافها في الحكم؛ لأن الترمذي في بعض النسخ يقول: صحيح، وفي بعضها: حسن،  وفي بعضها: حسن صحيح، وفي بعضها: حسن صحيح غريب، في الحكم على الحديث  الواحد, وهذا الاختلاف في تدقيق هذا الحكم وحده يستحق عملاً كبيراً.الأمر  الآخر: أن كتاب الترمذي مستخرج على الصحيحين, فلهذا إذا كان الحديث مشتهراً  في الصحيحين يورده من طريق غير طريق الصحيحين, ثم يقول: وفي الباب عن فلان  وفلان وفلان من الصحابة, فيحتاج إلى أن تعرف الأحاديث المطوية التي يشير  إليها, قد ألف فيها بعض السابقين اللباب في قول الترمذي في الباب، ألف فيها  ابن الملقن وغيره, ولكن لا يوجد شيء منها بأيدينا اليوم, ولم يعتنِ بها  المباركفوري بالقدر الكافي، والنسخ المطبوعة من سنن الترمذي كذلك متفاوتة،  فقد كان الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمة الله عليه يريد أن يخرج نسخة صحيحة من سنن  الترمذي على عادته هو في التدقيق في الإخراج، لكنه لم يكتب منها إلى مجلدين  ووافته المنية قبل إكماله. فجاء بعده محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي فأراد أن يصحح  جزءاً واحداً، فعلى الأقل رقم أحاديثه وأبوابه على الموجود في التحفة للمزي  ولكنه لا يستطيع أن يحكم ولا أن يخرج مثلما فعل أبو الأشبال، وأيضاً لم  يفعل ذلك إلا بمجلد واحد, والمشكلة أن دور النشر أرادت أن تكمل الكتاب  فعهدت به إلى من ليس أهلاً لذلك، فطبع طبعتين إحداهما بإكمال عطية عوض  عطوة، وهذا فيه من الجهل الشيء الكثير العجيب, ومن عجائب ما يكثر أنه  مثلاً: عند قول الترمذي رحمه الله في الحديث، عند إيراد الحديث: ( ترث  المرأة لقيطها وعتيقها وولدها الذي لاعنت عليه )، جعل عليه رقماً وكتب تحت:  (العنت: المشقة)، وهو المشكلة أنه في المتن اللفظ صحيح، هو لم يكتب لا  عنتَ عليه، إنما كتب لاعنتْ عليه، فهذا النوع من البلاهة عجيب جداً, وقد  سار على أثره أيضاً الرجل الثاني الذي تبعه على هذا، وهو يوسف كمال الحوت،  فأثبت الأخطاء كما هي، وزاد عليها أخطاءً أخرى.وتحقيق عزة الدعاس أحسن من  هذا وذاك، ويا ليته كان أتى بالفوائد التي أتى بها شاكر في الجزئين  الأولين، لكنه لم يفعل, وقد جاء بشار عواد فأخرج نسخة منه، ترك فيها الرجوع  إلى كثير من المخطوطات، وأهمل فيها الرجوع أيضاً إلى المطبوعات، لكن على  الأقل هي نسخة سليمة في ذاتها وشكلها، والأخطاء التي وجدت لدى الحوت ولدى  عطية عطوة لم يوردها هو، لكنه أهمل كثيراً مما أورده الدعاس، مثلاً: مقارنة  النسخ الخطية.                                                                  


**شروح سنن النسائي وسنن ابن ماجه                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           بعد هذا كتاب سنن النسائي، وهذا الكتاب العناية به قليلة من  ناحية الشرح، فلا أعرف للمتقدمين شرحاً عليه, أول من وصلنا شرحه عليه  السيوطي، ثم السندي الذي له حاشية عليه مطبوعة مع شرح السيوطي، وقد كان  الشيخ محمد المختار بن أحمد مزيد يريد شرحه وكان يدرسه في الحرم المدني,  فشرح منه أحاديث يسيرة في ثلاثة أجزاء؛ لأنه يتوسع في التخريج من الناحية  الفقهية، ثم عاجلته المنية قبل إكماله.وهو والد محمد بن محمد المختار  المدرس الآن في الحرم، ولم يعط الكتاب من العناية ما يكفي أيضاً، فهو ما  زال محتاج إلى أن يشرح وأن يعتنى به. أما سنن ابن ماجه فقد اعتنى به قديماً  البوصيري، لكن عنايته به تعلقت بزوائده فقط، أي: بالأحاديث التي زادها على  الكتب الخمسة الأخرى.ونسيت أن من شروح سنن الترمذي الجيدة كتاب النفح  الشذي للحافظ ابن سيد الناس، وهو موجود مخطوط متكامل، وقد حقق منه الدكتور  أحمد معبد ثلاثة مجلدات، فيها الظاهر ثلاثة عشر حديثاً فقط؛ لأنه يطيل في  التخريج إطالة عجيبة.بالنسبة لسنن ابن ماجه كما ذكرنا طبع مصباح الزجاجة  للبوصيري، وقد اختصر محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي في نسخته من سنن ابن ماجه حكم  البوصيري على الزوائد، فيكتب في الزوائد كذا في ذيل الحديث, وكذلك عليه  حاشية السندي وشرح السيوطي، ولم يعتن به بالقدر الكافي.وكذلك شرح ابن  قطلوبغا لكنه مختصر كذلك وما فيه الكفاية والكتاب محتاج أيضاً للعناية,  ولهذا فالنسخ الموجودة الآن مطبوعة منه كلها فيها أخطاء، وأحسنها نسخة فؤاد  عبد الباقي، وفي نسخة الأعظمي وفيها أخطاء فادحة، والآن فيه هذا حسين بن  ناصر الحكمي يحاول خدمة الكتاب، قد جمع كثيراً من المعلومات عن الكتاب  وراجع كثيراً من النسخ، ولكن لم يخرج شيئاً مطبوعاً إلى الآن.                                                                  

**الكتب المتعلقة بخدمة مسند الإمام أحمد                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           بالنسبة لمسند الإمام أحمد لم يحظَ بكثير من الشروح؛ لأنه في  حياة المؤلف وحياة ابنه وحياة أبي بكر القطيعي كان محصوراً في الرواية على  شخص واحد لكل طبقة, فلذلك لم يعتن به بالقدر الكافي، وإن كان ألف أقوام  كتباً تتعلق به وتخدم بعض الجوانب مثل ترتيب الصحابة في المسند لــابن  الجوزي، ومثل: القول المسدد في الذب عن مسند الإمام أحمد، فالرد على ابن  الجوزي نفسه حين ذكر بعض الأحاديث التي زعم أنها موضوعة، وهي في المسند فذب  عنه الحافظ ابن حجر بهذا الكتاب. وكذلك السيوطي يذب عنه في كتابه الذي  سماه: القول الحسن في الذب عن جميع السنن, تعرض فيه أيضاً لكل ما زعم ابن  الجوزي أنه موضوع وهو في السنن أو في المسند أو في المستدرك. وقد حاول  الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمة الله عليه أن يخرج الكتاب في صورة مرضية، وطبع منه  اثنين وعشرين مجلداً، فيها تقريباً ربع الكتاب، وصل تقريباً منتصف الجزء  الثاني أو أكثر قليلاً، فتوفي قبل إكماله، وعموماً ما خدمه هو من المسند  كانت خدمة فيه جليلة وواضحة, وما خدم الكتاب خدمة أخرى تكفيه، فقد كان  الشيخ الساعاتي البنا رحمة الله عليه رتب كتاب على ترتيب العلم، وأخرجه عن  طريقة المسند كعادته، فقد فعل هذا أيضاً بكتاب مسند الطيالسي في منحة  المعبود، رتب مسند الإمام أحمد كذلك في كتابه الفتح الرباني في ترتيب مسند  الإمام أحمد الشيباني، وحاول شرح بعض الأحاديث فيه ولكن لم يستوعب شرح  الكتاب, وأيضاً شرح يورد فيه إسناد أحمد؛ لأنه يأتي بالأحاديث أولاً مجردة  عن الأسانيد ثم يورد الأسانيد في الشرح, وعموماً الكتاب ما زال محتاجاً إلى  خدمة جليلة، وقد بدأ مشروع تحقيقه، و هذا الذي طبع منه الآن ثلاثون  مجلداً، تحت إشراف الشيخ شعيب الأرناؤوط وعسى الله أن يتم على خير.                                                                  

**العناية بمستدرك الحاكم وسنن البيهقي ومشكاة المصابيح                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *

           كذلك مستدرك الحاكم ولم يعتن به في زمان المؤلف، وأول من اعتنى  به تقريباً عناية بالغة الإمام الذهبي، وقد لخصه تلخيصاً ينتقد فيه حكم  الحاكم على الأحاديث، وطريقته في التلخيص لم تكن منضبطة، فيسكت عن كثير من  الأحاديث والأحكام وهو لا يوافق الحاكم في الحكم عليها, وكذلك يحذف إسناد  الحاكم من أوله ويذكر الإسناد من الوسط، أي: يجتزئ في الإسناد على طريقة  المزي في التحفة تقريباً, وقد طبع بهامش المستدرك.والمست  رك ما عليه شرح،  فقط العناية التي فعلها الذهبي في التلخيص.وأيضاً حتى الذهبي نفسه قال:  وأرجو أن يقيض الله لهذا الكتاب من طلبة العلم البارعين من يكمل هذا العمل،  وإلى الآن ما وجد ذلك.بالنسبة لسنن البيهقي اعتنى به ابن قطلوبغا فألف  كتابه الجوهر النقي على سنن البيهقي، فهو حاشية مختصرة جداً ويعتني فيها  بالرد على البيهقي إذا خالف أبا حنيفة، عندما يخالف الحنفية يهجم عليه فقط،  ولذلك فلا يكفي هذا في خدمة الكتاب, والكتاب من الذين اعتنوا به الإمام  النووي حفظاً ودراسة وتدريساً, وكنا نود لو أن النووي رحمه الله شرحه,  ولذلك فقد ذكر في التقريب أنه مما ينبغي أن يعتني به طالب العلم ويبذل فيه  جهده كتاب البيهقي، ويذكر هذا أهل المصطلح كلهم, إذا ذكر مكتبة المحدث  يختمونها بكتاب البيهقي ويثنون عليه ثناءً عطراً، لذلك ما زال الكتاب  محتاجاً إلى خدمة. من الكتب التي شرحت واعتنى بها الناس في الشرح: كتاب  مشكاة المصابيح للتبريزي، وهو اختصار لمصابيح البغوي، وقد اعتنى بها  المتأخرون فوضعوا عليها عدة شروح، منها: ملقاة المفاتيح، ومرعاة المفاتيح،  كلاهما على مشكاة المصابيح, وشرح الطيبي قبل هذا على المشكاة مطبوع.                                                                  

**العناية بكتب الأحكام وشروحها               * * 

           وكذلك من الكتب الحديثية التي اعتنى الناس بها شرحاً: كتب  الأحكام، فمثلاً: كتاب منتقى الأخبار لـعبد السلام بن تيمية شرحه الإمام  الشوكاني شرحاً بارعاً، هو نيل الإطار، وأبدع فيه وأحسن، إلا أن في الكتاب  كثيراً من الأخطاء تعود إما إلى نقص المراجع أو للتحريف فيها، وقد يكون  بعضها مطبعياً ليس من الشوكاني رحمه الله، فكثيراً ما يلتبس فيها سليمان  النخعي بـسليمان التيمي مثلاً، أو مالك بن أنس بـمالك بن دينار، والكتاب  محتاج إلى عناية، لكنه مع ذلك قد بذل فيه جهد كبير, والآن مرجع من مراجع  شروح كتب الأحكام وهو أهمها على الإطلاق تقريباً. وكذلك كتاب العمدة للحافظ  المقدسي وقد شرحه ابن دقيق العيد إملاء، وشرحه مطبوع موجود.وشرحه أحد  المغاربة كذلك شرحاً مستفيضاً وهذا الشرح غير موجود، لكنه لخصه الأمير  الصنعاني في حاشيته على شرح العمدة. وكذلك بلوغ المرام فقد شرحه عدد من  الشراح، والذي انتشر واشتهر كتاب الأمير الصنعاني عليه الذي هو سبل السلام،  وهو كتاب أراد فيه عزو المذاهب دون التوسع في الناحية الحديثية، اعتنى به  من ناحية فقهية دون التوسع من ناحية حديثية، يتمم تخريج الحديث زيادة على  ما قال الحافظ ابن حجر، لكن إذا أشار الحافظ لعلة أو نحو هذا لا يستقصيها.  واعتنى في الفقه بمذاهب الزيدية. وهو اختصار لشرح المغربي عليه بما يتعلق  بفقه المذاهب السنية، لكنه أضاف إليه كثيراً مما لم يأت به المغربي من فقه  الزيدية، وفيه بعض الأخطاء كذلك، التي قد تنشأ عن عدم اطلاع على كثير من  مذاهب أهل السنة في مجال الفقه. كذلك كتاب الأحكام الوسطى للحافظ عبد الحق  الأشبيلي، ألف عليه الإمام أبو الحسن بن القطان كتابه: بيان دفع الوهم  والإيهام, وهذا الكتاب حديثي بحت يتكلم بالصنعة الحديثية، يلاحظ فيها على  عبد الحق بن الخراط الأشبيلي رحمه الله في أحكامه، وانتقائه، وتعليله، فهو  كتاب علل وتخريج، ومقارنات بين الأحاديث وجمع بين المختلفات، وفيه أبحاث  اصطلاحية كبيرة، ولذلك اعتمد عليه الحافظ ابن حجر في كثير من المواقف،  يعتمد على ابن القطان الفاسي في كثير من الأمور المتعلقة بالعلل أو  المتعلقة بالمصطلح، والذهبي كذلك.أما الكتب الجامعة في الحديث فمنها مثلاً  رياض الصالحين للإمام النووي، شرحه عدد من الناس شروحاً متوسطة، ليس فيها  شرح متميز، هذا عن شروح الحديث، وهو يدلنا على أهمية هذا العلم والعناية  به؛ لأنه على من يريد الاشتغال بالعلم أن يكن له إطلاع على هذه الشروح  ومحاولة الجمع بينها، وبالأخص في الأحاديث التي يخرجها عدد من المؤلفين في  كتبهم فيتعدد شرحها. ونسينا من الكتب المهمة في شروح الحديث في مجال  الأحكام طرح التثريب في شرح التقريب، بدأه الحافظ العراقي ثم توفي قبل  إكماله فأكمله ولده أبو زرعة، وهو كتاب حافل كذلك، الجزء الأول منه خصصه  لشرح حديث: ( إنما الأعمال بالنيات )، جزء كامل في شرح هذا الحديث، وهذا  الحديث شرحه آخرون بشروح مطولة من أهمها كتاب السيوطي: منتهى الأمال في شرح  حديث: إنما الأعمال, فـالعراقي ذكر في الشرح مائة وثلاثين مسألة مستنبطة  من هذا الحديث والسيوطي أورد فيها أكثر من مائتين مسألة مستنبطة من هذا  الحديث.وكتاب السيوطي كتاب مطبوع، وكذلك طرح التثريب مطبوع متداول.كذلك فتح  القدير في شرح الجامع الصغير للمناوي، وهو غير متوسع ولا مستوعب كذلك،  وإنما يعتني بالمسائل الفقهية والمسائل السلوكية، وليس فيه كبير عناية  بالاستدراك على أحكام السيوطي، فإن كثيراً من أحكام السيوطي لم تكن  معطياتها بالقدر الكافي، وبالأخص عند تصحيحه لبعض الأحاديث التي لا تستحق  تلك المنزلة.وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد، وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

مقدمات في العلوم الشرعية [13] 
-   للشيخ : (            محمد الحسن الددو الشنقيطي       )                             


علم التخريج: هو بيان من أخرج الحديث أو الأثر، وبيان موضعه من الكتاب،  وذكر الحكم عليه، وهو علم مهم لاقتضائه أمرين: معرفة الحكم على الأحاديث  تصحيحاً وتضعيفاً، ومعرفة ما فيها من الزيادات التي قد تكون مؤثرة في  الحكم. ولم يكن الأولون بحاجة إلى هذا العلم فلذلك لم يبتكروه، وإنما احتيج  إليه بعد أن اتسعت المؤلفات في الحديث، وموضوعه: الأحاديث والآثار.                     
**تعريف علم التخريج                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالحمد لله رب العالمين, وصلى الله وسلم  على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين. من علوم السنة كذلك الخادمة لها:  علم التخريج، وهو علم مهم لاقتضائه أمرين:الأمر الأول: معرفة الحكم على  الأحاديث تصحيحاً وتضعيفاً.والأمر الثاني: معرفة ما فيها من الزيادات التي  قد تكون مؤثرة في الحكم.فلم يكن الأولون بحاجة إلى هذا العلم فلذلك لم  يبتكروه، وإنما احتيج إليه بعد أن اتسعت المؤلفات في الحديث، وكان كثير  منها كتب مطولة يشق على الناس روايتها بالأسانيد، بل قلت الرواية بالحفظ  حينئذٍ، فاحتيج إلى التخريج. ولا يمكن أن نحدد تقريباً إذا بدأنا بالمقدمات  العشر؛ لأن التخريج نقول تعريفه: هو بيان من أخرج الحديث أو الأثر، وبيان  موضعه من الكتاب، وذكر الحكم عليه، فإن له علم يتناول ثلاثة أمور:أولاً:  بيان من أخرج الحديث من أهل العلم.ثانياً: بيان موضعه أو مواضعه من كتاب؛  لأن الحديث الواحد قد يورد في الكتاب مرات؛ فإن البخاري أخرج حديثاً واحداً  في صحيحه اثنين وعشرين مرة, وأخرج عدداً من الأحاديث ثمانية عشر مرة،  مواضع مختلفة من الصحيح, كذلك الحكم عليه، إما بطريق النقل تعريف من حكم  عليه من السابقين من أهل العلم ممن يختصون بهذا، أو أن تحاول أنت قدر جهدك  للوصول إلى قناعة فيه، وهذه القناعة ستكون أمراً اجتهادياً، يمكن أن توافق  عليها، ويمكن أن تخالف، مثل: القناعة التي تحصل للفقيه في المسألة  المتجددة, ولهذا لو وجدت حكماً على حديث بالتصحيح أو بالتضعيف ليس معنى ذلك  أن الأمر فيه قد انتهى، بل هذا مثل ما لو وجدت فتوى لأحد المفتين، يمكن أن  توافق عليها أو يمكن ألا توافق، تنظر إلى الدليل، إذا حصلت لديك القناعة  فبها ونعمت وافقت، وإن لم تحصل لديك فأنت مطالب بالبحث من جديد.                                                                  
**موضوع علم التخريج                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           أما موضوعه: فهو الأحاديث والآثار، أي: الأحاديث المرفوعة  والآثار الموقوفة على الصحابة والمقطوعة كذلك عن التابعين وأتباعهم, وجهة  البحث فيها هي من جهة ذكر محالها والحكم عليها.                                                                  
**واضع علم التخريج                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ولا يعرف له واضع مخصص، بل من مشاهير الذين اعتنوا بعلم التخريج  الإمام الدارقطني , وبعده كذلك الحاكم ثم البيهقي , ثم بعده البغوي , ثم  جاء فارس هذا العلم الزيلعي , وذلك بعد أن أصبح كثير من الفقهاء يعتمدون  على الأحاديث الضعيفة ويدرجونها في كتبهم فيلتبس على دارس الفقه غير  المتخصص ما هو دليل صحيح، وما ليس كذلك، فيحتاج هنا إلى التخريج، وبالأخص  إذا وجدت كتاباً مشحوناً بالأدلة، فمن ليس طالب العلم يجد قال رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم، والعادة أن أهل الحديث لا يقولون هذا إلا بلزوم صحته،  وهذه الكتب الفقهية مجردة من الأسانيد، وأهلها أيضاً لا يعتنون في الغالب  بتخريج الأحاديث، ومن النادر أن يقولوا: أخرجه فلان، وإنما يطلقون ذلك على  ما كان في الصحيحين، وهذا أصلاً ينبغي ألا يكون محتاجاً لتخريجه؛ لأن  الصحيحين مازال الناس يحفظونهما ويروونهما, فكان الزيلعي بداية سد هذه  الثغرة، فألف كتابه نصب الراية في تخريج أحاديث الهداية, والهداية شرحاً  للمرغيناني على كتابه بداية المبتدي في الفقه الحنفي، وفيها عدد كبير من  الأحاديث والآثار التي يستدل به الحنفي, ولذلك كان كثير من علماء الحنفية  يظنون أن كل ما فيها فهو صحيح، سواء من الفقهيات أو من الأحاديث أو من  الآثار, وقد اعتنى صاحبها بها عناية بالغة، فجمع فيها بين كتابين من كتب  الحنفية، كتاب الكتاب أي: مختصر القدوري، وكتاب الجامع الصغير لـمحمد بن  الحسن الشيباني، فيأتي غالباً بألفاظهما، ثم يضيف هو الأدلة زيادة على ذلك,  ولهذا قال فيها أحد الحنفية: إن الهداية كالقرآن قد نسختما ألفوا قبلها في  الشرع من الكتبفاحفظ قواعدها واحفظ فوائدهايسلم كلامك من زيغ ومن كذب  ولهذا اعتنوا بها عناية كبيرة وشرحوها كثيراً من الشروح، الشروح المطبوعة  اليوم..فوفق الزيلعي رحمه الله لحصر أحاديث الكتاب وآثاره، وتخريجها والحكم  عليها، والحكم المقصود هنا في التخريج، هو الحكم على الحديث بالتصحيح أو  التضعيف، وليس مجرد الحكم على الإسناد، فهذا من الصنعة الحديثية.والتخر  ج  إلى علم الدلالة أقرب منه إلى علم الرواية، إن التخريج يتعلق بمرحلة من  مراحل علم الدراية، إذا عرفت صحته بعد ذلك تستنبط منه الرواية.وكان الزيلعي  رحمه الله معتدلاً في أحكامه، وأبدى مهارة عجيبة في كتب الحديث، ومع ذلك  فقد يجتره موافقة المنهج إلى تضعيف الأحاديث التي هي في أحد الصحيحين،  كحديث القضاء بالشاهد واليمين، وهو في صحيح مسلم من حديث ابن عباس، وقد جاء  عن عدد من الصحابة، فقد روي من حديث جابر وأنس وأبي هريرة وعائشة وغيرهم،  ووجه تضعيفه له من علتين: الأولى: أن ابن جريج وهو الذي رواه عن سيف بن عمر  عن ابن شهاب قال فيه: فلقيت ابن شهاب فسألته فأنكره، وأثنى على سيف بن  عمر، فـابن شهاب لم يتذكر مرويه، وأنكره مع ذلك أثنى على سيف بن عمر، وهذا  لا يضعف الحديث؛ لأن نسيان الراوي لمرويه إذا كان قد نقل عنه ونقله ثقة،  موجود وكثير فلا يكون طعناً فيه، ولهذا فإن سهيل بن أبي صالح كان يحدث عن  سفيان عن نفسه، حدثني سفيان عن نفسي عن أبي؛ لأنه نسي الحديث بعد أن حدث به  سفيان، فكان يأخذه عن سفيان عن نفسه.العلة الثانية: أنه زيادة على النص؛  لأن الحنفية يعتبرون أن الزيادة على النص نسخ مطلقاً، والله تعالى ذكر  وسائل الإثبات في قوله:  وَاسْتَشْهِدُوا شَهِيدَيْنِ مِنْ رِجَالِكُمْ  فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُونَا رَجُلَيْنِ فَرَجُلٌ وَامْرَأَتَانِ مِمَّنْ  تَرْضَوْنَ مِنَ الشُّهَدَاءِ [البقرة:282]، وجعل النصاب إما شاهدين وإما  رجلاً وامرأتين، فزاد الحديث شاهداً ويميناً، فقالوا: هذا زيادة على النص،  والزيادة على النص نسخ، والقرآن لا يمكن أن ينسخ بخبر آحاد معل، لكن أجابوا  عن هذا بأن هذه الزيادة ليست من زيادة على النص ناسخة؛ لأن القرآن ما جاء  في هذه الآية لحصر وسائل الإثبات، والحنفية يوافقون على هذا اليمين في غير  هذا الموطن، ويجعلونها وسيلة إثبات، فدل هذا على أن المذكور في الآية نصاب  الشهادة فقط، حصر النصاب في الشهادة في غير الزيادة المذكور. أما وسائل  الإثبات فلم تتعرض الآية لحصرها، بل منها الإقرار وهو آكد من الشهادة  بالاتفاق، ومنها كذلك الكتابة التي ذكرها الله قبل هذا، والرهن الذي ذكره  قبل هذا وسائل الإثبات كثيرة.كذلك فإن من فرسان هذا الفن فقيه الحنابلة ابن  رجب رحمه الله، وكان ذا باع طويل في الحديث، ومهارة عظيمة بعلله، وقد تلقى  ذلك عن تلامذة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، الذين أكسبهم هذه المهارة، وقد ألف  هو في التخريج فخرج كثيراً من الأحاديث إما في رسائل صغيرة، وإما في بعض  الكتب التي اعتنى بها، وقبله كذلك عناية شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله بتخريج  الأحاديث التي يستدل بها للخصوم، لكن هذه لم تكن كتباً مستقلة، والزيلعي في  الواقع إنما سبق للتخريج بهذه الطريقة المحكمة الواضحة المعالم، بكتاب  التنقيح ولذلك يعتمد عليه كثيراً، فيعتمد كثيراً على التنقيح وينقل منه.ثم  جاء بعد الزيلعي الحافظ ابن حجر، فكان سيد أهل علم الحديث بزمانه، بمختلف  علوم الحديث، ومنها علم التخريج، وقد ألف كتاباً اختصر فيه كتاب الزيلعي  نصب الراية اختصره في كتاب الدراية في تخريج أحاديث الهداية، وكذلك خرج  أحاديث شرح فتح العزيز في شرح الوجيز، للرافعي وهو شرح الكبير على الوجيز  للغزالي، والغزالي ألف ثلاثة كتب في الفقه الشافعي سنذكرها إن شاء الله في  الفقه البسيط والوسيط والوجيز، والوجيز يذكر فيه الأدلة مختصرةً ويشير فيه  للمذاهب الأربعة فكان أهم هذه الكتب.وقد اعتنى به الشافعية كثيراً، ومن  الذين اعتنوا به الرافعي، ألف عليه ثلاثة شروح كذلك، شرح طويل هو الذي يسمى  بفتح العزيز هو مطبوع الآن، وشرح متوسط وشرح مختصر، ففتح العزيز هذا اعتنى  به الشافعية عناية كبيرة، فألف الفيومي المصباح المنير في غريب لغة  الرافعي الكبير، ما يتعلق بلغته، وألف الحافظ ابن حجر كذلك التلخيص الحبير  في تخريج أحاديث الرافعي الكبير.وخدم الحافظ في هذا الكتاب كثيراً من أدلة  الأحكام، وضعف كثيراً مما كان حجة قاطعة لدى كثير من الذين سبقوه من  الفقهاء، ولهذا فلدينا بعض الأحاديث الذي اعتمد عليها في مرحلة من الفقه  قبل أن ينتشر علم التخريج، وبني عليها ما يمكن أن نصفه بأنه إجماع، وهي في  الواقع من ناحية صنع الحديث ضعيف، وفي الحديث: ( كل قرض جر نفعاً فهو ربا  )، ومثل الحديث النهي عن الكالئ بالكالئ، وغيرها من الأحاديث التي هي ضعيفة  من ناحية الصنعة، ولكن حصل الإجماع عليها في قرون مضت، فأصبحت الحجة فيها  الإجماع.وجاء قبله أيضاً كما تجاوزنا شيخه أبو الفضل عبد الرحيم بن الحسين  العراقي، الذي خرج أحاديث إحياء علوم الدين في كتابه المغني عن حمل الأسفار  في الأسفار، وأكب رحمة الله تعالى بالتماس مراجع الغزالي التي هي كثيرة  جداً؛ لأن الغزالي فتح الله له في الحفظ فتحاً عجيباً، وفي الاطلاع كذلك  لكثرة أسفاره والبلدان التي استقر فيها، فكان تقصي مراجعه أمراً شاقاً  جداً، وهي كثير من الأسفار أي المجلدات، فأراد العراقي أن يجمع هذا الكتاب  حتى يكون مغنياً عن حمل الأسفار في الأسفار.وجاء السيوطي بعد الحافظ ابن  حجر فكان أيضاً فارس التخريج في زمانه، وقد اعتنى طبعاً قبله من المشاهير  المخرجين أيضاً الإمام الزركشي، فقد ألف كتابه المعتبر في تخريج أحاديث  المنهاج والمختصر، المنهاج للبيضاوي والمختصر لـابن حاجب وكلاهما في أصول  الفقه، أحدهما: هو عمدة المالكية، الثاني: هو عمدة الشافعية، مختصر ابن  حاجب عمدة المالكية، ومنهاج البيضاوي هو عمدة الشافعية، وجاء السيوطي  فاختصر تخريجات الزركشي والعراقي وابن حجر في كثير من الفقه، فألف كتابه  تخريج أحاديث العقيدة، وتخريج أحاديث المنهاج، وتخريج أحاديث المختصر،  وتخريج أحاديث التفسير، وهذا ذكرناه في علم التفسير هو كتاب الدر المنثور،  وتخريج أحاديث النحو، الأحاديث التي يستدل بها النحويون.اعتنى السيوطي رحمه  الله بالتخريج عناية كبيرة، وذلك لطول يده أيضاً فيما اطلع عليه من الكتب،  ثم بقي التخريج فترة بعد هؤلاء لم يجد فيه الجميع. وفي زماننا هذا رجع  الناس إلى التخريج، ومن الذين كان لهم الفضل في ذلك بعد الله تعالى الشيخ  محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله، فقد اعتنى في فترة طلبه بكتاب العراقي  المغني عن حمل الأسفار في الأسفار، وهو أول كتاب من كتب التخريج وقع في  يده فاعتنى به، ثم وجد بعد ذلك كتاب محمد مرتضى الزبيدي في تخريج أحاديث  الإحياء أيضاً، فمن هذين الكتابين تعلم التخريج، فهو تلميذ في التخريج  لكتاب الحافظ العراقي ولكتاب الشيخ محمد مرتضى الزبيدي، وقد ألف كثيراً من  الكتب في التخريج، بعضها يمكن أن يطلق عليه تأليف فعلاً؛ لأنه كتب منسقة  منظمة، سلك فيها قواعد التخريج، وبعضها إنما هو مقالات حول أحاديث جمعت،  ولا تكون لها قيمة المؤلفات، فمن الكتب التي لها قيمة المؤلف فعلاً كتاب  إرواء الغليل، وأراد به تخريج أحاديث منار السبيل في شرح الدليل، ووفق في  تخريج كثير منها مع أنه بداية مبكرة لذلك لم يكن مستوعباً إذ ذاك لكثير من  القواعد الحديثية، ولا لكثير من أسماء الرواة والحكم عليهم، وأيضاً كثير من  الكتب ما انتشرت بالقدر الكافي وهو يرجع إلى مخطوطة واحدة، قد يكون فيها  خرم، وقد يكون فيها نقص، ولذلك حصل له في كثير من الأخطاء التي رجع عنها  فيما بعد.وأما الكتب التي ليست مؤلفة بمعنى التأليف الحقيقي فهي مثل كتابه:  صحيح الجامع الصغير، ومثل كتبه في صحيح سنن أبي داود وضعيفه، وصحيح سنن  الترمذي وضعيفه، وصحيح سنن النسائي وضعيفه، وصحيح سنن ابن ماجه وضعيفه،  ومثل سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة، وسلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة، فهذه إنما هي  مقالات حول أحاديث، ولذلك كثير منها إحالات إلى كتب سابقة إلى الإرواء  وغيره.وعموماً فقد نفع الله به اشتغاله هو للتخريج، فاقتفى أثره في ذلك عدد  كثير من الباحثين، واعتنت به الجامعات، وكان من فضل الله عليه هو أن انتدب  للتدريس في الجامعة الإسلامية في أول نشأتها في المدينة، والمدينة إذ ذاك  فيها عدد كبير من العلماء الفطاحل الكبار، وفيها أيضاً عدد لا بأس به من  ذوي الهمم من طلاب العلم الذين أصبحوا الآن ممن يشار إليهم بالبنان،  وأصبحوا أصحاب مدارس في الواقع، فهؤلاء نشروا فكرة الألباني في إحياء علم  التخريج، ولذلك يمكن أن يوصف الشيخ الألباني في زماننا هذا بأنه شيخ مدرسة  التخريج، لكن لا يقال: مثلاً شيخ مدرسة الحديث، أو شيخ علم الحديث؛ لأنه  الأحاديث كثيرة، وكثير منها ما له فيه يد أصلاً، وكثير منها يده فيه في مثل  غيره، أو يوجد في معاصريه من هو أفضل منه في ذلك، لكن في التخريج فعلاً  أفاد كثيراً رحمه الله نسأل الله أن يتقبل ذلك منه.والذين اتبعوه على هذا  أيضاً تفاوتت مستوياتهم تفاوتاً عجيباً، فمن الذين سلكوا الأسلوب العلمي في  التخريج فعلاً بعض الأفراد القلائل، ومنهم مثلاً: أبو إسحاق الحويني في  بعض تخريجاته، فعلاً تجد تخريج المحقق درس التخريج سلك فيه طريق لا بأس  بها، تخريجه مثلاً لكتاب ابن الجارود، تخريج محكم.ومن الذين عاصروا  الألباني واستفادوا من تجربته، وإن كانوا لم يتتلمذوا عليه، بل ربما كان  لهم سبق في علوم أخرى الشيخ شعيب الأرناؤوط، ولا شك أنه في التخريج أيضاً  ضليع، وكذلك محمد عبد الله صديق الغماري الطيشي من شمال المغرب، وغير هؤلاء  من المشاهير الذين يخرجون الكتب اليوم وهم كثر.                                                                  
**فائدة علم التخريج                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           أما فائدة علم التخريج فهي كما ذكرنا إحدى فائدتين: الحكم عليه  والاستنباط منه، وهذه الفائدة فيها مناقشة ذكرها الشوكاني رحمة الله، هي أن  كثير من الأئمة يحكمون على الحديث بالتضعيف ثم بعد ذلك يذكرون بعض فوائده،  وممن حصل منه هذا الحافظ ابن حجر نفسه، وسبقه إلى هذا عدد من الكبار كـابن  عبد الهادي الحنبلي وابن الملقن، وغيرهم يحكمون على الحديث بالضعف،  ويقولون: أنه يستنبط منه كذا وكذا، وقصدهم بذلك التمرين الذهني للاستنباط،  وأن الحديث قد يجبر ضعفه من وجه آخر، ولهذا فطريقة الشيخ الأمير الصنعاني  رحمه الله في نقل التضعيف في الحديث ثم بعد ذلك ما يستنبط منه إنما هي  سالكة في هذا الفج.والشوكاني وإن انتقد هذا فقد عمله أيضاً، هو في الفوائد  المجموعة ينتقد هذا ثم يعمل به في غير الفوائد، في نيل الأوطار.                                                                  
**نسبة علم التخريج إلى بقية العلوم                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           أما علاقة هذا العلم، أو نسبته إلى غيره من العلوم فهي نسبة  العموم والخصوص الوجهي؛ لاشتراكه مع علم الحديث في دراسة الأسانيد والمتون،  ولاشتراكه كذلك مع علم العلل في هذين الأمرين، ولاشتراكه مع أصول الفقه في  أوجه الاستنباط، وفي الفقه كذلك أن التخريج غالباً ينصب على أدلة الأحكام،  ونادر جداً أن تجد من الناس من يخرج ما يتعلق بغيرها غير أدلة الأحكام،  نعم لا شك أن بعض الناس خرج بعض ما لا علاقة له بأدلة الأحكام بصفة مباشرة،  مثلاً في القدماء القاضي عياض خرج حديث أم زرع، ولم يقصد التخريج فقط،  ولذلك ذكر ما يستنبط منه وسمى كتابه: بغية الرائد لما تضمنه حديث أم زرع من  الفوائد، ذكر أوجهه وأوجه هل هو مرفوع كله؟ أو المرفوع منه فقط؟ هو: كنت  لك كـأبي زرع أو أم زرع غير أني لا أطلقك أو غير ذلك، وأتي حصر طرقه، ثم  ذكر ما يستنبط منه من فوائد وأجاد وأفاد رحمه الله.وكذلك الحافظ ابن حجر  مثلاً في حديث: ( لا تسبوا أصحابي )، قد خرجه في جزء مستقل، ذكر فيه طرق  هذا الحديث وحاول أن يستوعبها.وكذلك السيوطي في الأحاديث المتواترة حاول  استيعاب بعض طرق لبعض الأحاديث مثل حديث: ( نضر الله امرءاً سمع مقالتي  فوعاها، فأداها كما سمعها ).                                                                  
**حكم تعلم علم التخريج                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           أما حكمه، حكم علم التخريج فهو فرض كفاية على غير المناظر، أما  المناظر فيجب عليه أن يعرف درجة الحديث الذي يناظر به، فلا يحل له أن ينسب  للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما لا يجزم بأنه قاله، ولذلك فإن أول حديث من  صحيح مسلم في مقدمته للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( من حدث عني بحديث وهو  يراه مكذوب علي فهو أحد الكاذبَين )، أو ( الكاذبِين ).                                                                  
**فضل واسم علم التخريج                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           وفضله حسب ما يستفاد منه؛ لأن فضل كل عمل بحسب فائدته.واسمه  التخريج، أصله من الإخراج، كأن الإنسان يريد خروج ذلك الحديث من روايته  لينتشر بين الناس، ويقال في فعله: خرج وأخرج، ويقال: أخرج أحمد في المسند،  وخرج أحمد في المسند، لكن للمتأخرين مصطلح خاص، فـالدمياطي رحمه الله يفرق  بين أخرج وخرج، فإذا قال: أخرج، فمعناه أن الحديث مما يستدل به مقبول، سواء  كان صحيحاً أو حسناً أو غيره ذلك، وإذا قال: خرج، فمعناه أن الحديث مردود  لا يستدل به ضعيف أو موضوع، هذا الفرق بين أخرج وخرّج، لكنه فرق اصطلاحي  ليس لغوياً، وأهل الحديث إنما يفرقون بين الاستخراج والإخراج، فالإخراج هو  كما ذكرنا: ذكر طرق الحديث ومن رواه وموضعه والحكم عليه، وأما الاستخراج  فهو: ذكر طريق للحديث غير طريق صاحب الكتاب، كما ذكرنا من قبل في  المستخرجات.بهذا نكون قد أتينا على مقدمات علم التخريج.                                                                  
**الأسئلة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ‏                                
** منهجية المؤلفين في الحكم على الحديث                                                                                                   * *
                                السؤال: السؤال مهم ما يتعلق بمنهجية المؤلفين في الحكم  على بعض الأحاديث تصحيحاً وتضعيفاً، وكذلك لافتراق شخصيتهم بين التشدد  والتساهل في مختلف مؤلفاتهم؟ الجواب: والجواب عن هذا: أن علماءنا رحمهم  الله لم يكن لديهم التخصص كما ذكرنا من قبل، وإنما كانت علومهم علوم  شمولية، والعلوم نفسها مؤثرة بحسب حال الدارس، فيتكلوا في دراسة الفقه إذا  ذكر دليلاً على أنه سيدرسه في مكان آخر، وإذا درسه في الجانب العقدي مثلاً  يحيل عليه في موضع آخر وهكذا، ولذلك تكثر الإحالات في كتبهم، كثير من  علمائنا إذا قرأت لهم لا تقرأ صفحة إلا وفيها، ومحل استقصاء ذلك في موضع  آخر، وقد استقصينا ذلك في مكان آخر، والمقصود هنا كما يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن  تيمية: قد بينا ذلك في موضع بما هو أبسط مما هنا، والمقصود هنا كذا وكذا،  ولذلك فهم يحيلون إلى مراجعهم؛ لأنها دائمة لديهم، فإذا كان أحدهم يؤلف في  فقه، قد يتساهل بجلب بعض الأحاديث الضعيفة تبعاً للفقهاء؛ لأنه الآن في  مملكة الفقهاء وسالك لطريقهم، أما إذا كان يؤلف في التخريج وفي العلل فيأخذ  بدقة أهل التخريج والعلل، وبهذا يكون له أكثر من شخصية، أما ما يحصل من  نقل بعض أهل العلم لبعض الأحاديث بتضعيفها في موضع، وتصحيحها في موضع فذلك  لزيادة علم، إما عن طرق زيادة علم فعلاً فيكون هذا رجعة عن الحكم السابق،  وإما أن يكون من باب الوهم والذهول والنسيان، وكل ذلك ممكن والسيوطي رحمه  الله من المشهورين في هذا، فيصحح الحديث في كتاب من كتبه ويضعفه في كتاب  آخر، لتجدد علم تجدد لديه في الأمر، أو لأنه في هذا الكتاب يقصد اختصار كتب  معينة أصحابها يضعفون هذا الحديث، وفي موضع آخر إنما يقتفي الذين ذكروه  مطلقاً، أو يعتمده هو على نفسه فيصححه اعتماداً على معلوماته.وكذلك نقوله  عن الأئمة كثيراً ما يقع فيها مثل هذا، كنقله عن مالك رحمه الله أنه كان  يرى تحريم الاقتباس من الكتاب والسنة في الشعر، فنقل عنه هذا في شرح عقود  الجمان، ونقل عنه نظيره أيضاً في الإتقان في علوم القرآن، وكذب ذلك تكذيباً  قاطعاً في شرح الموطأ تنوير الحوالك، وتنوير الحوالك في التـأليف متأخر  على الكتابين السابقين، قال: ما نظمه شيخي محمد سالم بقوله: ما ذكر الجلال  في الإتقانوفي عقوده من الجمانمن منع الاقتباس عند مالك  أكثر في تنويره  الحوالكمن رده ونسب الفشارىلمن إلى تحريمه أشاراأقول والتاريخ بالتأخيريحكم  للتنوير حاول خيري التنوير هو المتأخر في التأليف عن سابقيه، ولهذا فما  يفعله اليوم الذين يتقصون الزلات ويبحثون عنها من دراسة كتب الشيخ الألباني  مثلاً ليجدوا فيها تضعيفاً لبعض الأحاديث في موضع، وتصحيحاً له في موضع  آخر، هذا منهج غير مستقيم، والتصحيح والتضعيف كلامهما حينئذٍ ينبني على  تغير قناعة الإنسان بحسب علمه، قد قال عمر رضي الله عنه: تلك على ما قضيناه  وهذه على ما نقضي، والإنسان يجب عليه تجديد الاجتهاد في كل أمر ولا يأنف  عن الرجوع للحق، ولهذا كتب عمر إلى أبي موسى في كتاب القضاء: ولا يمنعنك  قضاء قضيت فيه في الأمس، فراجعت فيه نفسك فهديت به إلى رشدك أن ترجع إلى  الحق، فإن الحق قديم لا ينقضه شيء، وإن الرجوع إلى الحق خير من التمادي في  الباطل. أما بالنسبة لمنهجيات الناس فلا شك أن العلم الحديث اليوم، قد أوجد  مناهج منضبطة في الغالب، إن لم يسبقك الإنسان في كل كتبه على الأقل يلتزم  بها في الكتاب الواحد، مثل الرسائل العلمية اليوم، إذا أخل بمنهجية حتى في  ترتيب الأقوال أو في مناقشة الأدلة أو غير ذلك يحاسب على ذلك؛ لأنه غير  المنهجية، أما لدى القدماء فتغيير المنهجية لديهم قد يكون محبوباً، وبالأخص  من يؤلف في النحو والبيان، فأهل البلاغة يفضلون التغيير في الأساليب على  الروتين فيها؛ لأنهم يرون أن الروتين فيها مقتضي الملل، والتغيير فيها  إبداع بالتعبير بأساليب مختلفة، ولذلك فإن ابن مالك رحمه الله في ألفيته  ينتهي بدائماً هذا المنحل بلا غير، قال مثلاً في عد الضمائر المنفصلة، قال:  ومن ضمير رفع ما يستتركأفعل أوفق نغتبط إذ تشكر وذو ارتفاع في انفصال أنا  هووأنت والفروع لا تشتبه وذو انتصاب في انفصال جعلاإياي والتفريع لا مشكلا.  فيجعل الحكم الإعرابي ظرفاً في البيت الأخير، ويجعله هو الحكم، ويجعل  الانفصال هو الظرف في البيت الذي سبقه، يغير المنهجية تبعاً لهذا.بالنسبة  للمشتغل بالتخريج، بتخريج أي حديث إذا كان مؤلفاً يكتب لغيره، لا يجزئ في  تخريجه أن يقول: وصححه فلان أو ضعفه فلان هذا لا يكفي، بل إنما يكفي في ذلك  لو أتى بعدد كبير من العلماء المشاهير تواتروا على تصحيحه، يمكن أن تبرأ  ذمته هو، إذا قال: صححه الترمذي، وابن خزيمة، وابن حبان، الحاكم، والحفاظ  ابن حجر وفلان وفلان.. عد مجموعة؛ لأنه لا يمكن أن يكون هؤلاء جميعاً من  المتساهلين ويحصل عليهم الخطأ جميعاً، ومع ذلك فالأحوط دائماً له هو أن  يبحث عن قناعته هو، فإذا حصلت لديه القناعة اكتفى، وهو لا فرق بين نقله  للتصحيح والتضعيف، وبين نقله لفتوى علم من العلماء في مسألة فقهية، ومع  الأسف أن كثيراً من الباحثين مثل المسائل الفقهية يضرب الذكر صفحاً عن قول  الإمام أحمد وقول ابن قدامة وقول ابن تيمية ويأتي هو لاجتهاده، أما في  التخريج فيقول: صححه الألباني ويكتفي، فلماذا تقلد تقليداً أعمى لشخص معاصر  لك في مسألة؟ والأخرى تتنكر فيها بالكلية للتقليد حتى عن المجتهدين  الكبار؟                                                                      
** منهج المحدثين بين التشدد والتساهل                                                                                                   * *
                                السؤال: بالنسبة للسؤال أفعال المحدثين في أنهم إذا كانوا  في حال النقد يتشددون، وفي حال الجمع يتساهلون؟الجواب  : أن أصل ذلك أن أهل  الحديث ينصحون طالب الحديث في مرحلة الطلب بالتخريج، وفي مرحلة التأليف  بالتفتيش، ولذلك ذكر العراقي رحمه الله قوله: قمش إذا قرأت قمش قمشيفتش إذا  حدثت فتش فتشيفي حال الجمع يقمش يجمع كل شيء، وفي حال التأليف والتحديث  يفتش، لكن القضية المهمة في هذا الباب أن يعلم أن الاختلاف بين النظرية  والتطبيق حاصل فعلاً، وقد انتبه له كثير من العلماء الذين يسميهم الناس  بالمحققين، فمثلاً ابن نجيم من الحنفية كثيراً ما يأتي باستدراك، عندما  يقعد الحنفية قاعدة من القواعد، يأتي هو ويقول: انظر إلى الاضطراب الحاصل  في كلامهم بين القاعدة وبين فروعه، يقصد النظرية والتطبيق.وكذلك شيخ  الإسلام ابن تيمية انتبه إلى فرق كبير بين التطبيق والتقعيد، ونبه عليه  أيضاً في بعض المواضع، ومن أمثلة الاختلاف بين التطبيق والتقعيد حتى في  القواعد الفقهية العادية، قاعدة: لا إنكار في مسائل الخلاف، هذه قاعدة  قعدها المذاهب، وقالوا: الإنكار يشمل مثلاً نقض الحكم، قالوا: لا ينقض حكم  القاضي إلا إذا خالف النص من الكتاب والسنة، أو الإجماع أو جلي القياس، أو  القاعدة المعتبرة.إذا قضى حاكم يوماً بأربعةفالحكم منفسخ من بعد إبرام خلاف  نص وإجماع وقاعدةكان القياس الجلي قذف أفهامجاء القرافي فقال: لا بد من  تقييد هذه المذكورات، فإذا قيل: خلاف النص فالمقصود به خلاف النص الخالي من  المعارض، فإذا قيل: في القاعدة والمقصود بها الخالية من المعارض، وإذا  قيل: بخلاف القياس الجلي، فالمقصود به الخالي من المعارض، أما الإجماع  فالمقصود به، الإجماع الواقعي وليس الإجماع السكوتي الإجماع الصريح.وجاء  ابن تيمية فقال قيدها تقييداً آخر، فقال: المقصود بقولهم: لا إنكار في  مسائل الخلاف، مسائل الاجتهاد، وليس كل خلاف جاء معتبراًإلا خلاف له حظ من  النظر. ومن هنا فالمسائل الغير الاجتهادية التي هي محسومة بالنصوص قوية  ينقض فيه الحكم وينكر فيها على المخالف، جاء ابن الهمام من الحنفية بعد ابن  تيمية واستدرك استدراكاً آخر، فقال: لا معنى للتفريق بين مسائل الاجتهاد  ومسائل الخلاف، كيف نعرف أن المسألة من مسائل الاجتهاد أو ليست منها؟ بحسب  المختلفين فيها، فإذا ثبت أن أبا حنيفة والشافعي ومالكاً وأحمد أهل اجتهاد  فاختلفوا في مسألة، فلا يمكن إلا أن نحكم عليها بأنها من مسائل الاجتهاد،  ومن مسائل الاختلاف، وقد ثبت أنه من اجتهاد ورفعه، فكل أمر اختلفوا فيه فهو  قابل للاجتهاد.وابن تيمية رحمه الله ذكر أمثلة منها مثلاً: النكاح بلا  ولي، قال: هذه من مسائل الخلاف وليست من مسائل الاجتهاد؛ لأنها محسومة  بالنص، ابن الهمام يرد عليه يقول: هذا النص يقابله نص آخر، أنت تعتمد على  حديث أبي موسى الأشعري: ( لا نكاح إلا بولي )، ونحن نعتمد في عدم اشتراطها  على قول الله تعالى:  فَلا تَعْضُلُوهُنَّ أَنْ يَنكِحْنَ أَزْوَاجَهُنَّ  إِذَا تَرَاضَوْا بَيْنَهُمْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ [البقرة:232]، فلا يحسم  الخلاف، سيبقى الخلاف موجوداً دائماً.فإذاً الاختلاف بين النظرية والتطبيق  موجود، ومن المسائل اللاحقة لهذه العمل بالضعيف، فقد ذكر كثير من أهل  العلم، ومنهم الإمام النووي وسلطان العلماء العز بن عبد السلام والمنذري أن  الضعيف يعمل به في فضائل الأعمال، وجعلوا هذه قاعدة، لكن المشكلة عندما  نأتي للتطبيق ما هي فضائل الأعمال؟ ما مقصودكم بفضائل الأعمال؟ إذا قصد بها  مندوبات الصلاة، ومندوبات الحج وهذه، سيكون هذا تشريعاً في الصميم، وتكون  فيها بدعة لا أول لها ولا آخر، كثيرة جداً، وإذا قصد بفضائل الأعمال:  الرقائق والأخلاق والزهديات وما يدل على زيادة الثواب في أمر من الأمور هذا  أمر يسير؛ لأنها لا تكون حينئذٍ دليل، ومن الذين انتقدوا هذه القاعدة  ولاحظوا عليها الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله، فقد اهتم بهذه القاعدة كثيراً  وتشدد فيها، وشدد النكير على النووي وغيره في مقدمة كتابه: صفة صلاة النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكذلك في مقدمة سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة، لكن الواقع أن  الألباني ذهب إليها من ناحية التطبيق، والعلماء السابقين ذهبوا إليها من  ناحية التقعيد، ولهذا فيمكن للدارس المنصف أن يجمع بين أقوالهم، وأن يجد أن  الأمر أسهل مما جعله فيه الألباني رحمه الله.                                                                      
** خصيصة الإسناد لهذه الأمة                                                                                                   * *
                                بالنسبة للإسناد كما ذكرنا من قبل هو نسب الحديث، ولولا  الإسناد لقال من شاء ما شاء، والإسناد هو من خصائص أمة النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وأهل الحديث يقولون: كفى بالمرء شرفاً أن يكون اسمه أدنى سلسلة  أسمائها اسم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهو اتصال واقعي تصريحي  بالرواية بين النبي، بينك وبين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وبين أهل العلم  الذي تروي عنهم، ولذلك ما كان ينبغي للأمة أن تفرط في الأسانيد ولا أن  تتركها. أما واقعنا اليوم فلا شك أن كثيراً من الكتب التي وصلت إلينا غير  مروية، وقد ذكرنا من قبل أن كثير الطبعات غير موثوقة، ونبهنا إلى كثير من  الأخطاء الفاحشة فيها، فما الحل؟ كثير من الذين يمتهنون التخريج في زماننا  هذا يعتمدون على مخطوطة واحدة موجودة في مكتبة في الغرب مثلاً، ويعتبرون  بذلك الحديث صحيحاً أو ضعيفاً اعتماداً على أنه موجود في كتاب لـابن أبي  الدنيا، أو كتاب لـابن أبي عاصم غير مشهور وغير مروي، موجود في مخطوطة في  مخطوطات ألمانيا أو بريطانيا، أو حتى في بعض البلدان الإسلامية، هذه مشكلة  كبيرة، وقد تكلم عنها ابن عبد البر والسيوطي من قبل. فـابن عبد البر قال:  إن السنة محفوظة كحفظ القرآن؛ لأنها وحي، وأما ما نسي من المؤلفات والكتب  الكبيرة التي ما وصلت إلينا فمعناه أنها ليست للأمة بحاجة إليها فتكون كما  نسخت، ولذلك التنقيب عنها وإخراجها من جديد غير مطلوب شرعاً، وهو من التعني  الذي لا فائدة فيه، فيرى أنه مثل المنسوخات المنسية،  مَا نَنسَخْ مِنْ  آيَةٍ أَوْ نُنسِهَا نَأْتِ بِخَيْرٍ مِنْهَا أَوْ مِثْلِهَا  [البقرة:106].وكذلك السيوطي تكلم عن هذا الأمر، فذكر أن ما تحتاج إليه  الأمة، ما يحتاج إليه عوام الأمة موجود لدى العوام، وما يحتاج إليه الخواص  موجود لدى الخواص، فمثلاً: قد تكون بعض الأحاديث في كتب نادرة لا يحتاج  إليها كل الناس، لكن العلماء الجهابذة تصل إليها أيديهم، أو على الأقل تصل  إليها يد من تقوم به الحجة في ذلك الباب.وعموماً لا يزال هذا الأمر محل  إشكال؛ لأن المحدثين يجعلون التحديث بالتحديث أو نسبته إلى كتاب دون أن  يكون للإنسان فيه رواية، من سرقة الحديث التي يجرح به الإنسان، كثير من  الرواة الذين ضعف بهم الأحاديث ما ضعفوا من قبل دين ولا صدق وإنما ضعفوا من  قبل سرقة الحديث، هم عدد كبير، واليوم أكثر المحدثين من سراق الحديث، ما  لهم رواية في هذه الكتب، لكن يمكن أن يقال: إن هذا النوع مما يرجع فيه إلى  الاستئناس بعدد النسخ الموجودة، ولا شك أن الثقة بكتاب توجد منه عشرون نسخة  خطية أقوى وأكبر من الثقة بكتاب لا يوجد منه إلا نسخة واحدة منسوخة من  شريط، فيها كثير من الضبابية والمحو، ومع الأسف فإن كثيراً من المحققين  يصورون المخطوطة، فإذا رجعت إلى الصورة فقط التي أرادوا بها الإثبات،  وجدتهم خالفوها فيما كتبوا. ومن أمثلة ذلك: هذا الذي حقق كتاب الموطأ من  رواية أبي مصعب الزهري، في مجلدين وهو مطبوع ومشهور، صور صورة المخطوطة  التي اعتمد عليها في الصفحة الأولى، وكتب هو الحديث الأول الذي أخرجه مالك  في الموطأ، حديث الزهري أن عمر بن عبد العزيز أخر الصلاة يوماً وهو في  المدينة فدخل عليه عروة بن الزبير فقال: أليس قد علمت أن المغيرة بن شعبة  آخر صلاته يوماً وهو في الكوفة، فدخل عليه أبو مسعود البدري فقال: ( ما هذا  يا مغيرة أليس قد علمت أن جبريل نزل فصلى فصلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، ثم صلى، فصلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم صلى، فصلى رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم صلى، فصلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم صلى،  فصلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم قال: بهذا أمرت )، ثم قال: بهذا  أمرت واضحة جداً في المخطوطة، وهم حرفوها ومسخوها، فجعلوا مكانها كلمة أخرى  بعيدة ما لها علاقة بالحديث، وليست مروية أصلاً.بالنسبة لكثير من المحققين  الذين لا يقرؤون الخطوط لا يوثق بهم؛ لأنه يمكن أن يجد مخطوطة بالخط  الفارسي وهو لا يحسن هذا الخط، أو بالخط الكوفي وهو لا يحسنه، أو الخط  المغربي هو لا يحسنه فيكتب خلاف ما فيها، وأنت عندما تراها تجد الحق واضح  فيها نعم.بالنسبة لغير المتخصص في التخريج ينبغي أن يرجع إلى عدة مراجع حتى  تحصل لديه القناعة هو، وإذا لم يكن لديه وقت لذلك بالإمكان أن يسأل  مباشرة، أن يسأل من يثق بدينه وعلمه، فيجعل القضية في عنقه هو المسئول عنه،  وهذا الذي كان يفعله أهل العلم من قبل، فمثلاً: السؤالات كثيرة لدى  المحدثين، طبع الآن سؤالات أبي داود للإمام أحمد في العلل، سؤالات الترمذي  للبخاري أتى بها في علله، سألت محمداً عن هذا الحديث فقال: فيه نظر، سألت  محمداً يعني البخاري، وكذلك سؤالات عدد من الأئمة للدارقطني، سؤالات عدد من  الأئمة لـابن معين، وسؤالات الشيخ السلفي أيضاً لبعض شيوخه، هذه كلها  طريقة معروفة في التخريج، كون الشخصين المتخصصين أو ما زال طالباً فيستمع  من هو أقوى منه، كيف يحكم على الحديث.أما اليوم فقد يسر الله أيضاً هذه  الدسكات التي تجمع كثيراً من المتون، فيسهل الرجوع إليها في وقت واحد، وإن  كانت الطبعات نفسها تجد فيها أخطاء فاحشة جداً، لكن عموماً تقارن بينها،  وقد ابتلينا بهذا في كثير من الكتب، مثلاً: كتاب المسند للطيالسي وهو من  أقدم المسندات، هو أقدم مسند لدينا اليوم، كل طبعاته فيها أخطاء لا تتصور،  أخطاء فاحشة جداً، وابتلينا بذلك فكنا نرجع فيه إلى السن الكبرى للبيهقي،  فنجد الحديث صحيحاً فيها، ويكون بالوسائط طبعاً بالنزول، لكن البيهقي يرويه  بإسناده إلى أبي داود والطيالسي فيصحح مسند الطيالسي من سنن أبي داود،  ومثل ذلك المستدرك يصححه سنن البيهقي، سنن البيهقي أقصد يصحح منه ما سبقه،  كل كتاب متأخر يجعله بمثابة نسخة جديدة من كتب السابقين وتراجع ما فيه.أقول  قولي هذا وأستغفر الله لي ولكم، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد، وعلى آله  وصحبه وسلم.                                                                                                   
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

مقدمات في العلوم الشرعية [14] 
-   للشيخ : (            محمد الحسن الددو الشنقيطي       )                             


من العلوم الخادمة للسنة علم العلل: وهو العلم الذي يكتشف به ما يرد على  الحديث مما ينقص حجيته أو يضعف روايته، ومنه ما يتعلق بالأسانيد، وما يتعلق  بالمتون، وهو من العلوم المهمة، التي لا يتجاسر عليها إلا أهل العلم، وقد  ظهر في هذا العلم مهارة أقوام هيأهم الله سبحانه وتعالى لتحمل مسئولية  الدفاع عن سنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومن العلوم أيضاً: علم الرجال، أو  علم الجرح والتعديل، وهذا العلم إنما نشأت الحاجة إليه في أيام أتباع  التابعين لأن الصحابة جميعاً معدلون بتعديل الله فلا يحتاج إلى البحث في  عدالتهم.                     
**تعريف علم العلل                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.الحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله وسلم  على نبينا محمد، وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.أما بعد:فلدينا الآن علم العلل، وهو  علم كذلك من العلوم الخادمة للسنة، ومن العلوم المهمة، التي لا يتجاسر  عليها إلا أهل العلم، ليست لعوام الناس، وقد ظهر في هذا العلم مهارة أقوام  هيأهم الله سبحانه وتعالى لتحمل مسئولية الدفاع عن سنة نبيه صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وهم الجهابذة.وهذا العلم هو أرقى وأدق ما وصل إليه المحدثون في علوم  الحديث عموماً، وهو مادة علم التخريج، التخريج كما ذكرنا يقصد به الحكم على  الحديث ليعرف هل يبقى في لائحة ما تستنبط منه الأحكام أو يقصر، التخريج  نتيجته هي القبول أو الرد، ومادة ذلك العلل.وإذا أردنا تعريف علم العلل فإن  ذلك مما يشق، فقد سئل عنه عدد من الأئمة، وتعريفه الجامع، فما استطاعوا أن  يأتوا بذلك، فسئل أبو حاتم الرازي عن علم العلل ما هو، هذه العلل التي  تقولها ما هي؟ فقال: إذا سألتني عن حديث فقلت: هو معلل، فاذهب إلى أبي زرعة  فسيقول: هو معلل، ثم اذهب إلى ابن حنبل فسيقول: هو معلل، ثم اذهب إلى يحيى  بن معين فسيقول: هو معلل، فإذا رأيت ذلك فاعلم أنه نور يجعله الله في قلب  من شاء من عباده، هذا ليس تعريفاً للعلم، لكنه يدلنا على أن علم العلل هو  من صيانة الله سبحانه وتعالى لشرعه ودينه، وأنه قناعة تحصل لدى المحدث بضعف  في الحديث أو مرض فيه، هذا المرض أنواع متعددة منوعة، هذه القناعة لا تحصل  إلا لمن كان متمرساً في الحديث، فالمتمرس للحديث الدارس له، يصل إلى مستوى  لا يلتبس عليه أسلوب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأسلوب غيره، مثل أصحاب  الذوق البلاغي إذا تخصص أحدهم بشاعر من الشعراء عرف هل هذه الأبيات من شعره  أو ليست من شعره؟ لأنه يعرف قاموسه ولغته وأسلوبه ومعانية التي يتطرق  إليها، فكذلك المتخصص في الحديث إذا استوعب كثيراً من الأحاديث وانطبع بها،  عرف ما كان من مشكاة النبوة مما كان مروياً بالمعنى، مما كان لا أصل له  أصلاً.ومن هنا سنجعل الحديث من باب العلل؛ لأنها لا تقصر، الحديث فعلاً  مروي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، معناه ألفاظه من ألفاظ الرسالة، من  ألفاظ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.القسم الثاني: ما هو مشبه، أي: أحكامه  صحيحة من أحكام الشرع، أو يمكن أن تكون صحيحة، لكن ألفاظه مروية بمعنى،  ليست من ألفاظ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فمعانيه معاني نبوية لكن ألفاظه  ليست كذلك.القسم الثالث: ما هو بعيد في اللفظ والمعنى جميعاً عن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم.وبهذا التقسيم يتبين أن تعريفنا الذي يمكن أن نصل إليه لعلم  العلل أن يقال: هو العلم الذي يكتشف به ما يرد على الحديث مما ينقص حجيته  أو يضعف روايته، وينقسم إلى قسمين: إلى ما يتعلق بالأسانيد، وما يتعلق  بالمتون، فما يتعلق بالأسانيد الأمر فيه ميسور؛ لأنه من باب علم الرواية،  فتعرف مثلاً أن فلاناً حدث بهذا الحديث كثيراً عن فلان، لكنه في مجلس من  المجالس أدرج شخصاً بينه وبينه، قال: حدثني فلان عن فلان، تنتبه أنت حيث لم  تكن مطمئناً في الأصل لهذا الحديث تماماً، فتقول: فلان هذا الحديث لم يصل  فيه فلان، وأسقط فلان بين فلان وفلان.ومن ذلك حديث: (واتبعتم أذناب البقر  وتركتم الجهاد سلط الله عليكم ذلاً لا يرفعه عنكم حتى ترجعوا إلى دينكم )،  فهذا الحديث اختلف فيه، في عطاء هذا هل هو عطاء الخراساني أو عطاء بن أبي  رباح؟ وإذا كان عطاء الخراساني فإنه إنما يتصور أن يرويه عن نافع عن ابن  عمر أما عطاء بن أبي رباح فيروي عن ابن عمر مباشرة فإذاً هذه علة هنا، في  تسمية الشخص، هل هو عطاء بن أبي رباح أو عطاء الخراساني؟ ومثل هذا ما يقع  كثيراً من الالتباس بين الحمادين، بين حماد بن سلمة وحماد بن زيد.وأما  السفيانان فما فيه إشكال لأن السفيانين كلاهما ثقة على الشرطين، على شرط  الصحيحين، ما في إشكال، لكن الحمادين، حماد بن سلمة ليس على شرط البخاري،  وإنما على شرطه حماد بن زيد؛ ولذلك يقال: بينهما ما بين جديهما، حماد بن  زيد بن دينار وحماد بن سلمة بن درهم، بينهما ما بين جديهما!كذلك الإشكال في  عمرو بن خالد، فهذا الاسم في طبقة واحدة اثنان، عمرو بن خالد الواسطي،  عمرو بن خالد الشامي ضعيف، وعمرو بن خالد الواسطي ثقة، هو الذي يروي عنه  البخاري، وكذلك في الطبقة التي فوق هذه عبد الواحد بن زيد وعبد الواحد بن  زياد، وهما من طبقة واحدة وفي مكان واحد، التردد بينهما يحصل..وكذلك عبد  الله بن عمر العمري وعبيد الله بن عمر العمري، فعبيد الله ثقة ثبت من أثبت  أصحاب الزهري يقارن بـمالك ومعمر بن راشد ويونس وعبد الله متكلم فيه، وهما  في طبقة واحدة، فإذا تردد النقل بينهما يقع الإشكال هنا، تقع العلة.                                                                  
**كيفية معرفة العلة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           كذلك من أنواع هذه العلل التي أفردوها وجعلوا لها باباً مستقلاً  العلل الراجعة إلى المتن، وهي مثل الاضطراب في المتن ومثل المخالفة للقرآن  أو القواعد الشرعية ومثل النكارة اللفظية التي تكون في لفظ الحديث فتعتبر  علة، أن يكون اللفظ مستغرباً أو مستهجناً أو لا يليق صدوره من النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم مثل: كل حديث فيه لفظ (يا حميراء) أو (هذه الحميراء) في  نسبته لـعائشة رضي الله عنها، وكل حديث فيه هذا اللفظ فهو مستنكر، ومثل ذلك  كل حديث فيه لفظ (الأرز) لأن الأرز لم يكن معروفاً في زمان النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم وكل حديث فيه لفظ (المصحف) لأن المصحف لم يجمع في زمانه، وكل  حديث فيه لفظ (الباذنجان) لأنه لم يكن في زمانه معروفاً.ويجعلون من هذا  أيضاً ما كان فيه الوعد العظيم على العمل اليسير، وإن كانت هذه القاعدة غير  مضطردة، فيها بعض أحاديث صحاح، فيها وعد عظيم على عمل يسير، لكنها قليلة  إذا ما قورنت بما سواها، وعموماً ترجع إلى قاعدة أخرى وهي أن أحاديث الوعد  والوعيد كلها مقيدة، فمن كان قوي الإيمان عاملاً بما علم قد يضاعف الله له  إلى أضعاف كثيرة، ومن ليس كذلك فالوعد ليس ثابتاً في حقه لأن الوعد مقيد  أصلاً.هذه كبريات مسائل العلل وقد أشرنا من قبل إلى قضية الشذوذ والنكارة  والاختلاف على الرواة، الاختلاف على الرواة ذكرنا أنه ممن يهتم بالعلل فيه  النسائي في السنن، كثيراً ما يورد الحديث ثم يعقد بعده أبواباً للاختلاف،  وقد ذكرت لكم من قبل مثالاً على ذلك وهو أنه عقد باباً فقال: (باب:  الاختلاف فيه على خالد الحذاء ) ثم قال: (باب: الاختلاف فيه على أيوب بن  أبي تميمة السختياني) فيذكر الاختلاف في الحديث على مشاهير الرواة، يعقد  لذلك أبواباً، وبالنسبة للشذوذ اعتنى به كذلك الترمذي في السنن، فيشير إليه  بالغرابة إذا أطلقها، إذا قال: حديث غريب، وسكت، فالغالب أن يكون شاذاً،  وكذلك أخذ هذه الكلمة الزيلعي في كتاب (نصب الراية) فإذا قال: قلت: غريب  بهذا السياق فمعناه أنه لا يصح بوجه من الوجوه، لا يوجد في شيء من دواوين  السنة، هو سيذكر لك أحاديث الفقهاء فإذا أتى بحديث منها فقال بعده: قلت:  غريب بهذا السياق، معناه لا تتعب فيه نفسك، هذا أهم ما يتعلق بهذا العلم  ونصل بعده إلى علم آخر من هذه العلوم.أما النكارة بسبب الركة في اللفظ فإن  كثيراً من أهل الحديث يعتبرونها علة لأنهم يبيحون رواية الحديث بالمعنى،  والذين يروون بالمعنى يمكن أن تكون ألفاظهم ركيكة؛ لأنهم ليسوا كلهم من  الفصحاء ولا من البلغاء؛ فجمهور المحدثين على إباحة الرواية  بالمعنى.بالنسبة للربيع وغيره من الذين يقولون: هذا الحديث في إسناده مظلم  أو على ألفاظه ظلمة، وهذه الكلمة كثيراً ما يقولها الذهبي، وأيضاً يقول:  قلت: إسناده مظلم، في المستدرك وغيره، هذا النوع مستوى يصل إليه المحدث من  الخبرة بالألفاظ النبوية حتى تكون على ذوقه، فإذا خالف شيء ذوقه عرف أنه  ليس من الحديث النبوي، هذا مستوى يصل إليه المحدث من الدراية بالحديث وحفظه  والتمرس به، لكن ليس لكل الناس.بالنسبة لأهل المصطلح في بداية نشأة هذا  العلم كان داخلاً فيه، كان علم العلل غير مستقل، وكان جزءً، وباباً من  أبواب الضعيف عند أهل الحديث، وقد ذكرنا من قبل أن الضعيف أقسام؛ ثمانية  وأربعين قسماً، فيذكرون منها المعلل، ويعدون في ذكره بعض العلل المستقلة  فلا يدرجون فيها المدلس ولا الشاذ ولا المنكر، تلك لها أبواب مستقلة، لكن  يذكرون فيه المعلل بعلل أخرى غير تلك، كما ذكرنا في الخفاء أو العلل  الراجعة إلى المتن، يدرجونها في هذا الباب، ثم استقل هذا العلم بالدراسة  فأصبح مستقلاً.                                                                  
**علم الجرح والتعديل                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           هذا العلم الجديد هو علم الرجال، ويسمى أيضاً علم الطبقات ويسمى  أيضاً علم الجرح والتعديل، أو علم التعديل والجرح، بناءً على أن التعديل  أشرف فيمكن أن يقدم ويمكن أن يؤخر باعتبار أهمية الجرح.وهذا العلم إنما  نشأت الحاجة إليه في أيام أتباع التابعين لأن الصحابة جميعاً معدلون بتعديل  الله فلا يحتاج إلى البحث في عدالتهم، والتابعون كذلك سمعوا من الصحابة  بالمباشرة، لكن عندما جاء أتباع التابعين وجدوا أنهم يروون عن التابعين  فيهم العدول وغير العدول فاحتاجوا إلى البحث في طبقات التابعين ودرجاتهم  وسماعهم؛ ولذلك قال ابن سيرين رحمه الله: (والله ما كنا نبالي عمن نأخذ هذا  العلم حتى ركب الناس الصعب والذلول فقلنا: سموا لنا رجاله، فمن كان  مقبولاً قبلناه ومن كان مردوداً رددناه) وبهذا نكون قد عرفنا اسم هذا  العلم، أن اسمه علم الرجال وعلم الطبقات وعلم الجرح والتعديل.                                                                  
**تعريف علم الجرح والتعديل                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           أما تعريفه فهو العلم الذي يبحث فيه في صفات الناقلين للسنة  وطبقاتهم وتاريخ وفياتهم، وغير ذلك من أخبارهم، فقولنا: العلم الذي يبحث  فيه، العلم أي: الفن، الذي يبحث فيه؛ كهذه الأمور التي هي صفات ناقل السنة،  يعني الذين نقلوها ورووها صفاتهم من ناحية هل هم ثقات أو متصفون بالصدق  دون أن يصلوا إلى درجة الثقة، أو متصفون بنقص الضبط دون ذلك، أو متصفون بما  دون ذلك من المراتب المعروفة.                                                                  
**مراتب الجرح والتعديل                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           وهذه الصفات في أغلبها تعود إلى ثلاثة أقسام، يعود بها الناقل  إلى ثلاثة أقسام، أنه إما أن يكون من الذين وصلوا إلى مقام الثقة وحديثهم  يسمى الصحيح أو من الذين هم في مقام الصدق مع نقص الضبط وحديثهم يسمى  الحسن، أو من الذين فيهم طعن بأي نوع من أنواع الطعن وقد ذكرنا أنواع الطعن  بأنها إما أن تكون في عقل الإنسان أو في عمله الظاهر أو في اعتقاده، أو في  ضبطه ونقص تذكره؛ فهذه أنواع المطاعن، أو في جهالته أصلاً؛ فهؤلاء حديثهم  هو الضعيف بمختلف أنواعه، وكل نوع من هذه الأنواع الثلاثة فيه أنواع كثيرة؛  فمثلاً الذين ينقلون الصحيح درجات، فأعلى التوثيق أن يقال بصيغة أفعل  التفضيل، مثل (مالك أثبت الناس) كما قال أحمد بن حنبل أو (مالك أوثق في كل  شيء) فهذه صيغة أفعل التفضيل، حين سئل يحيى بن سعيد القطان ... سفيان بن  عيينة: أيهما أثبت؟ فقال: مالك أثبت في كل شيء، كذلك إذا أضيفت (أفعل) إلى  الناس مثل أن يقال: أوثق الناس أو أعدل الناس، فهذه أعلى الدرجات.ثانياً:  ما تكرر فيه الوصف، سواءً كان تكرر بلفظه أو بمعناه، فتكرار اللفظ مثل (ثقة  ثقة) أو بمعناه (ثقة ثبت) فهذه هي الدرجة الثانية كما كانوا يقولون في  سليمان بن بلال يقولون: (المصحف المصحف) لضبطه وصدقه وثقته، لا يقيسونه إلا  بالمصحف، ثم بعد هذا الوصف الواحد وأبلغه أن يقال: ثقة أو ثبت أو إمام أو  حجة، وهذه من مرتبة واحدة على الراجح، الثقة والثبت والإمام والحجة بدرجة  واحدة. أما الصفات المعدلة الأخرى مثل قولهم: (حاكم) أو (حافظ) فهذه إنما  تتعلق بمستوى إمامته لا بثقته فقد يكون الإنسان حافظاً، ولكن فيه طعناً آخر  من وجه آخر، وقد يكون إماماً في الفقه أو في غيره، وتنقص إمامته في جانب  آخر كما قال أحمد بن حنبل، قال: ( مالك إمام في السنة والحديث وابن عيينة  إمام في الحديث وليس إماماً في السنة) والمقصود بالسنة هنا الفقه، ابن  عيينة إمام في الحديث لكنه من ناحية الفقهية ليس مثل مالك .بعد هذا تأتي  مراحل الدرجة الثانية، وأحسن ألفاظها أن يقال: صدوق، ودونها أن يقيد ذلك أن  يقال: صدوق في حديثه أو صدوق في حديث أهل بلده أو صدوق في حديثه عن فلان  أو أمين في حديثه عن فلان أو مأمون في النقل مثلاً، ودون ذلك أن يقال: صدوق  ربما أخطأ، ثم بعدها..صدوق ... سعة علمه هذا مثل صدوق إذا أطلق؛ لأن فيها  ثناءً آخر، دونها أن يقال: مقارب الحديث أو مقارب الحديث، أي: أنه يقارب  حديث من روى معه، فليس هو بتمام الضبط ولكنه مقارب لهم في الحديث؛ لأن  معيارهم في ذلك أن ينظر في الطبقة فيختار مشاهير النقلة عن فلان مثلاً من  الأئمة فيقاس إليهم من سواهم، مثلاً الزهري من مشاهير أصحابه؟ مالك ويونس  ومعمر بن راشد وعبيد الله بن عمر العمري فإذا وجدنا ناقلاً عن الزهري نقيسه  إلى هؤلاء فنقارن حديثه بحديثه مثل صالح بن كيسان فوجدناه مطابقاً لهم،  إذا رووا حديثاً يرويه هو فيكون الحديث على نفس الألفاظ فنقول: هذا ثبت،  تام الضبط، نجد غيره من الذين يروون عن الزهري، مثل سيف بن عمر فنجده ربما  خالفهم فنذكر له ذلك المستوى ولا نوصله إلى مستوى صالح بن كيسان،  وهكذا.القسم الثالث وهم رواة الضعيف لهم في التعبير عن ذلك ألفاظ كثيرة  أخسها وأدناها أن يقال: كذاب، وضاع، أو دجال، ما فيه لفظ المبالغة من الكذب  ونحوه، كذاب، وضاع، دجال، ثم ما كان تقليلاً لشأنهم كأن يقال: لا يساوي  فلس، أو لا يساوي شيئاً، أو ليس بشيء، ثم ما كان فيه نقص لبعض صفاته مثل:  ليس بالقوي، أو ليس بالحجة أو ليس بالثبت، ثم بعد ذلك تعرف وتنكر.ثم كذلك  أن يقال: شيخ أو شييخ أو شيخ إن شاء الله، فهذا النوع لهم فيه أيضاً تعابير  مختلفة، وربما اختص بعض الناس ببعضها مثل أن يقول الذهبي: ساقط بمرة، أو  أن يقول: قلت بالدبوس، أو نحو هذا؛ فهذه مصطلحات خاصة؛ ولذلك فألفاظ الجرح  والتعديل يختلف فيها أهل الحديث، وكل طائفة لها ألفاظ معينة؛ ولذلك حاولت  طائفة من المحدثين أن يكون بعض الألفاظ متفقاً على مدلوله، لكن ألفاظ الجرح  وكذلك ما كان في المرتبة الوسطى يصعب ضبطه، أما الألفاظ التي في المرتبة  الأولى فهذه متفق عليها، كذلك ألفاظ كذاب، وضاع، دجال، هذه متفق عليها، ما  بين ذلك من الألفاظ في المرحلة الوسطى يصعب ضبطه.                                                                  
**واضع علم الجرح والتعديل                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           وواضع هذا العلم من الرجال موضوعه كما ذكرنا هو ناقل السنة، ما  عدا الصحابة طبعاً، وهذا الأصل، لكن أهل الحديث يترجمون للصحابة من وجه  آخر، وهو إثبات الصحبة؛ لأن الإنسان بعد أن تثبت صحبته لا يبحث في جرحه  وتعديله، لكن المشكلة ثبوت الصحبة، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن له  ديوان يحصيهم فيه، وإن كان عزم على ذلك فقد قال: ( أحصوا لي من دخل في دين  الله )، وفي رواية: ( اكتبوا لي من دخل في دين الله )، كما في الصحيح، لكن  لا يمكن أن نرجع مثلاً إلى ديوان يحصر فيه كل من صحب النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وصحبة الناس له متفاوتة، منهم من يراه ويحضر له الخطبة ويصلي معه  صلاة أو يصحبه في السفر، ومنه من يعرف أنه من أصحابه.                                                                  
**ضوابط معرفة الصحابة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ولذلك فلأهل الحديث ضوابط لمعرفة أن فلاناً من الناس من  الصحابة، وأبلغ هذه الضوابط الشهرة بذلك، مثل الذين شهدوا المغازي معه، مثل  المشاهير السابقون الأولون من المهاجرين والأنصار، مسلمة الفتح، هؤلاء  مشاهير معروفون.الضابط الثاني: أن يذكر في كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  التصريح به، لا يكون هو مشهور بالصحبة لكن ذكر اسمه، ذكره النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم في حديث ثبت عنه.الضابط الثالث: أن يشهد له غيره من الصحابة  بذلك، وكان ممن بايع تحت الشجرة أو وكان قد صحب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؛  فشهادة بعضهم لبعض في هذا معتبرة.الضابط الرابع: أن يصرح هو بالسماع من  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحبته، وهذا الضابط فيه إشكال لأنه من القواعد  المسلمة أن شهادة الإنسان على ما عمل مردودة، لكن يستثنى من ذلك أنها  مقبولة في مسائل فقهية، مثل شهادة المرضعة أنها أرضعت مثلاً، وشهادة القاضي  أنه قد حكم في المجال الفلاني، وشهادة الوكيل على البيع أو الشراء بأنه قد  باع، فهذه مستثناة، ومثل هذا لأن ذلك الزمان لا يمكن فيه أن يدعي إنسان  أنه صحب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا يكذبه أحد وهو في الواقع كاذب، اللهم  إلا في العصور المتأخرة حيث اشتهر بعض المعمرين الذين يزعمون أنهم عاشوا  ثلاثمائة سنة وأنهم رأوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنهم صحبوه، عدد من  المعمرين ادعوا ذلك، طالت أعمارهم فادعوا أنهم عاشوا ثلاثمائة سنة وأنهم  رأوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو صحبوه أو سمعوه، ولكن الغالب أن تفتضح  أحوال هؤلاء فيتبين ضعفهم وكذب دعواهم؛ ولهذا فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  صرح بأنه من الذين على وجه الأرض في ليلته تلك لن يبقى منهم بعد مائة ذو  نفس منفوسة، كما في حديث ابن عمر في صحيح البخاري.وأيضاً فإن أبا الطفيل  عامر بن واثلة رضي الله عنه قال: (أن آخر من رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  على وجه الأرض لا يقولها بعدي إلا كاذب) أبو الطفيل عامر بن واثلة هو آخر  من رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، لا يقولها بعدي إلا كاذب، هو آخر من مات  من الصحابة.                                                                  
**أبرز علماء الجرح والتعديل والمؤلفات في ذلك                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      * *
           ثم واضع علم الجرح والتعديل لا يمكن تحديده بشخص بعينه لكن  الذين ألفوا في الجرح والتعديل يذكرون الرجال الذين وضعوا القواعد لهذا  العلم واهتموا به، وهم جميعاً من أتباع التابعين، وهم مالك بن أنس وشعبة بن  الحجاج وسفيان الثوري وهشيم الواسطي وعبد الملك بن صبيح، ونظراء هؤلاء من  الذين تكلموا في الجرح والتعديل ووضعوا له القواعد، وقد ذكر منهم عبد  الرحمن بن أبي حاتم الرازي في مقدمة كتابه الجرح والتعديل عشرة فهم أول من  ترجم له في مقدمة الكتاب، ذكر عشرة هم أئمة الجرح والتعديل وأول من بدأ به  مالك بن أنس؛ فلذلك يمكن أن يقال تجوزاً: هؤلاء هم واضعو علم الجرح  والتعديل أو أن يقال: أولهم مالك بن أنس وهؤلاء معه؛ ولذلك فقد كان مالك  شديد النقد للرجال، سئل ذات يوم عن حديث حدث به فقال: (بلغني أن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم ... فقيل له: يا أبا عبد الله ممن سمعته؟ قال: ما جلست  سفيهاً قط) ولذلك لم يرو مالك عن ضعيف قط إلا عن أبي أمية عبد الكريم بن  أبي المخارق، ولم يكن بلديه فغره بحسن صلاته، كان إذا صلى ينزل عليه الحمام  يظنه جذعاً من الخشوع والثبات، فغر مالكاً بحسن صلاته فروى عنه، قد أخرج  له في الموطأ: إن مما أدرك الناس من كلام النبوة الأولى: إذا لم تستح فاصنع  ما شئت، ووضع الرجل يده اليمنى على يده اليسرى على صدره في الصلاة، ولذلك  يقول: قد أدركت أقواماً لا يدفعون عن علم ولا عن ورع ولم أنقل عنهم حرفاً  من حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لكثرة كلامهم لأنهم كانوا يكثرون الكلام  فلم أرهم أهلاً لذلك، مجرد الكلام يسقط به الرجل فلم يره أهلاً لذلك فلم  يرو عنه، وأول من ألف في هذا العلم شباب وهو خليفة بن خياط شيخ البخاري،  خليفة بن خياط المشتهر بـشباب، قد ألف كتابين أحدهما سماه كتاب الطبقات  والثاني سماه كتاب (التاريخ) وهما مطبوعان محققان، حققهما أكرم ضياء  العمري.ثم البخاري قد ألف أربعة كتب في هذا العلم، أهمها كتاب (التاريخ  الكبير) ثم (التاريخ الصغير) ثم (الضعفاء الكبير) ثم (الضعفاء الصغير)  وعندما ألف كتاب (التاريخ الكبير) رتبه على الرجال ترتيب المعاجم، وهو أول  كتاب يؤلف على المعاجم على ترتيب الحروف، فعندما عرضه على إسحاق بن راهويه  قال: إنه السحر! لحسن ترتيبه وصياغته، لكنه حصل فيه أوهام وأخطاء، من أهمها  الجمع والتفريق، فيترجم لرجل مرتين باسمين من أسمائه، فيجعله رجلين وهو في  الواقع رجل واحد أو العكس، يعقد ترجمة لرجلين يجعلهما رجلاً واحداً، زيادة  تشابه، وقد تتبع ذلك ابن أبي حاتم الرازي، وتتبعه بعد ذلك الخطيب البغدادي  في موضح أوهام الجمع والتفريق، وهو مطبوع مع كتاب (التاريخ الكبير) وقد  يترجم البخاري لبعض الأفراد فلا يذكر شيئاً في ترجمته، يذكر الترجمة فقط  ليعلم أن هذا مكانها، ولكن ليس لديه ما يضع في تلك الترجمة مما هو على  شرطه، وقد يذكر بعض الأفراد ببعض أحاديثهم فلا يحكم عليهم بجرح ولا  بتعديل.ثم جاء بعده عبد الرحمن بن أبي حاتم الرازي فألف كتاب (الجرح  والتعديل) واستوعب فيه ما ذكره البخاري في (التاريخ الكبير) وزاد عليه،  فأصبح كتابه من أهم المراجع الأولى في هذا الباب، وجاء مسلم بن الحجاج فألف  كتاب (الطبقات) وإن كان لم يستقص فيه وفي كثير من الأحيان لا يذكر جرحاً  ولا تعديلاً وإنما يضع كل شخص في طبقته المناسبة له فقط، وجاء العقيلي فألف  (تاريخ الثقات).وكذلك جاء ابن عدي فألف ديوانه الحافل الذي هو كتاب الكامل  في ضعفاء الرجال، وهذا الكتاب من أكثر كتب الحديث استيعاباً للتراجم، إلا  أن له مشكلتين: الأولى: أن الرجل غير قوي في اللغة العربية، فأسلوبه ركيك  فيه كثير من اللحن، مما يقتضي خفاء مقصوده في بعض الأحيان.الثانية: أنه  اهتم كثيراً بالأحاديث الضعيفة فإذا ذكر ترجمة لشخص ذكر ما اشتهر من حديثه،  وهذه يعتبرها بعض الناس منقبة لكن الواقع من ناحية الإسناد هي تطيل الكتاب  وتكبر حجمه، وإذا عرف أن فلاناً ضعيف لا يحتاج إلى ذكر أحاديثه بعد ذلك،  وقد طبع الكتاب قديماً طبعة فيها من الأخطاء والسقط والتحريف الشيء الذي لا  يعلمه إلا، وقد حقق الكتاب الآن أو أكثره في جامعة الإمام، ولم يطبع شيء  منه بعد ... على نسخة خطية.. في رسائل علمية، بعضها ماجستير وبعضها  دكتوراه.وكذلك جاء الدولابي فألف كتابه في الكنى والألقاب، وجاء الحافظ ابن  حبان فألف كتابه في الثقات وكتابه في المتروكين والضعفاء، وألف النسائي  كذلك كتابه في الضعفاء والمتروكين، وألف العجلي كذلك كتابه (الرجال) وقد  اشتهرت الرواية عنه لاعتداله وتوازنه، ثم جاء الذين ينقلون عن الأئمة مثل  أصحاب يحيى بن معين وأصحاب أحمد بن حنبل فيكتبون عنهم كلامهم في الرجال،  ومن هؤلاء الذين نقلوا عن يحيى بن معين وسموا كتبهم بكتاب (التاريخ لـيحيى  بن معين ) مثل الدارمي وغيره، وقد طبع اليوم ثلاثة من هذه الكتب المنسوبة  إلى ابن معين، التاريخ لـيحيى بن معين طبع مما يسمى بهذا الاسم ثلاثة كتب،  كذلك كتاب (العلل وأسماء الرجال) للإمام أحمد بن حنبل، وكتاب (سؤالات أبي  داود) له في الرجال. وفي الذين كتبوا المسائل عن أحمد .. وفي كتب الذين  كتبوا المسائل عن أحمد أيضاً بعض الكلام في الرجال، كتب المسائل، وهذه  الكتب إلى هذا الحد تعتني بكل من يروي الحديث دون أن يختص ذلك ببلد أو  برواة كتاب، ثم ألف نوعان من أنواع التأليف أحدهما مختص برواة الأمصار،  وهذا النوع يسمى بالتاريخ، مثل (تاريخ نيسابور) و(تاريخ أصفهان) و(تاريخ  جرجان) وتاريخ الخطيب البغدادي الذي هو كتاب (تاريخ بغداد) و(تاريخ دمشق)  الكبير للحافظ ابن عساكر .ثم رجال الكتب، وهذه ألف فيها عدد من الأئمة،  فألف الباجي في رجال الصحيحين كتاب الذي سماه (التعديل والجرح) وألف فيهما  أيضاً الصاغاني في رجال الصحيحين، وألف الحافظ ابن حجر بعد هذا في رجال  الأئمة الأربعة الذين رووا عن أبي حنيفة ومالك والشافعي وأحمد كتاباً سماه  (المنفعة لرجال الأئمة الأربعة) ثم جاء الإمام عبد الغني المقدسي فألف  كتابه في رجال الكتب الستة، سماه (الكمال). وهذا الكتاب كان عمدة لمن وراءه  فأكمله عدد من الأئمة كـابن ماكولا وغيره ثم هذبه الحافظ المزي بتهذيب  الكمال وقد أتقن وأبدع فيأتي برجال الكتب الستة وإذا أشبه اسم أحدهم اسم  رجل ليس من رجال الستة يذكره تمييزاً فيكتب أمامه كلمة التمييز، ويرمز  للرواية في الكتاب، إذا كان روى عنه البخاري في الصحيح أو مسلم في الصحيح  فلذلك رمز وإذا كان روى عنه البخاري في غير الصحيح لذلك رمز، بحسب الكتاب  ولـمسلم بحسب الكتاب، ولـأبي داود والترمذي والنسائي وابن ماجه بحسب  الكتاب، ويذكر من روى عنه ومن روى هو عنه، والقصص الواردة فيه، وكلام الناس  فيه عموماً، وهذا الكتاب أصبح المرجع الأعظم لرجال الكتب الستة، وقد اعتنى  الناس به في المشرق والمغرب عناية فائقة، فكان بعض الناس يحفظه عن ظهر  قلب، وقد طبع الكتاب طبعات منها الطبعة الأولى تصوير لمخطوطة، وطبعتان  أخريان محققتان، لا.. ثلاث طبعات الآن محققة، الطبعة الكبيرة هذه التي  حققها بشار معروف ثم اختصرها هو في الطبعة الأخرى التي هي في ست مجلدات،  حذف كثيراً من تخريج الأحاديث وغيره، ثم الطبعة الجديدة هذه لواحد آخر  أخرجه أيضاً، وقد اختصره الذهبي بكتابه الذي سماه (تذهيب التهذيب) وهذا  الكتاب اختصره أيضاً الخزرجي بكتابه (خلاصة التذهيب) والتذهيب غير مطبوع  لكن الخلاصة مطبوعات منتشرة، وأحسن طبعاتها الطبعة التي اعتنى بها الشيخ  عبد الفتاح أبو غدة رحمة الله عليه..ثم جاء الحافظ ابن حجر فلخص التهذيب  وإضافات الذهبي في التذهيب في كتابه (تهذيب التهذيب) وقد طبع أيضاً عدداً  كبيراً من الطبعات، ثم اختصره في كتابه (تقريب التهذيب) الذي أضاف إليه  جديداً وهو الاقتصار على الحكم، وأيضاً تعريف الطبقات وجعل كل إنسان في  طبقته بالاختصار، يقول: فلان ثقة من الثالثة مثلاً أو من الخامسة أو كذا،  ويذكر ما اشتهر به كلام الناس فيه خلاصة لما قال الناس فيه؛ ولهذا اعتمد  الناس عليه فيما بعد الحافظ ابن حجر، اعتمدوا عليه اعتماداً مطلقاً فيما  يتعلق باختصار الحكم.وقد اشتهر الإمام الذهبي بالعناية بهذا العلم، وله فيه  عدد كبير من المؤلفات منها كتاب (الكاشف) وهو ملخص في عدد كبير من التراجم  احتوت على أكثر رجال الكتب الستة، وقد وضع له ذيلاً سماه (ذيل الكاشف)  وألف كتاباً آخر سماه (المعجم المختص) في رجال الحديث وكتاباً آخر سماه  (معجم الشيوخ) لشيوخه هو، وكتاباً سماه (المدرج لرجال ابن ماجه) ... وكتاب  (المعين) كذلك في الضعفاء، وكتاب (المغني) في الضعفاء أيضاً، وكتاب (من  تكلم فيهم بما لا يقتضي الجرح) وكتاب (ذيل تاريخ بغداد) الخطيب، وكتاب  (ميزان الاعتدال) أورد فيه ثلاثة آلاف وستمائة رجل متكلم فيه، وكتاب (تاريخ  الإسلام) وغير هذا من الكتب مثل كتاب (العبر) في التاريخ، يذكر فيه أيضاً  الكلام في الأسانيد ومثل كتاب (تذكرة الحفاظ) وفيه الأئمة المشاهير، فيقال:  إن الذهبي هو فارس هذا الميدان في الواقع، إمام في هذا الباب.ومن الكتب  التي هي عمدة في هذا الباب من الكتب القديمة التي كان محلها متقدماً على  هذا كتاب (الطبقات) للإمام محمد بن سعد كاتب الواقدي، وهو إمام لا شك، وقد  استوعب تراجم الصحابة وذكر كثيراً من أحاديثهم والآثار الموقوفة كذلك  المتعلقة بتراجمهم، والمشكلة فيه فقط أن كثيراً من مروياته إنما هو من طريق  محمد بن عمر الواقدي، ومحمد بن عمر متروك.ثم جاء المتأخرون بعد هذا فكان  منهم من يختصر أو يعقب كالحافظ ابن حجر، الذي اشتهر بالاختصار والتعقيب على  من سبقه، فمثلاً ألف كتاب (لسان الميزان) لتلخيص ميزان الاعتدال ونقده،  وله مؤلفات كثيرة جداً في الرجال، وكذلك ابن الملقن وكذلك البلقيني، وبعد  ابن حجر جاء تلميذه السخاوي فاشتهر في هذا الباب وألف عدداً من الرسائل  فيه، واعتنى كذلك بالتاريخ.أما تراجم المتأخرين فقل منها من سلك طريقة  المحدثين في مثل الجرح والتعديل؛ ولذلك يندر أن تجد في كتب التاريخ  المتأخرة كلاماً يقتضي ما يقتضيه كلام السابقين في درجة الإنسان ومستواه  وطبقته، وذلك أنهم استغنوا بأن الكتب أصبحت مدونة والإسناد عند أهل الحديث  كما ذكرنا من قبل ينقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام: إسناد منك إلى صاحب الثبت وإسناد  من صاحب الثبت إلى صاحب الكتاب وإسناد من صاحب الكتب إلى النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم؛ فما بعد تأليف الكتاب ونقله أصبح الكتاب في درجة المتواتر  تقريباً، ولهذا لا يعتنى كثيراً بالجرح والتعديل فيمن دون صاحب الكتاب، وإن  كان كتاب (التقييد) وذيله كذلك (ذيل التقييد) فيهما عناية بهذا الباب في  رواة السند والمسانيد، أما الكتب المؤلفة على التاريخ أو طبقات المذاهب  فهذه إنما تعتني بالمدائح والفضائل والمناقب دون أن يكون فيها تدقيق في  درجة الثقة والضبط وهل اختلط أو احترقت كتبه أو يقبل التلقين أو غير ذلك  مما يعتني به أهل الحديث وهذه الكتب أنواع منها طبقات الفقهاء، وهذه مختلفة  باختلاف المذاهب، فمثلاً في المذهب الحنفي كتاب (الطبقات السنية) وكتاب  (الجواهر المضيئة) وكتاب (تاج التراجم) هذه من مشاهير كتب الحنفية فيما  يتعلق بتراجم الأئمة. وفي المذهب المالكي كتاب (ترتيب المدارك) للقاضي  عياض، وكتاب (الديباج) لـابن فرحون، وهذا الكتاب اعتنوا به كثيراً فذيله  القرافي الصغير في كتابه (توشيح الديباج)، وذيله كذلك أحمد بابا التنبكتي  بكتابه (نيل الابتهاج بتطريز الديباج) بذيل الديباج أقصد ... الديباج هذا  كتاب القرافي في التوشيح. وفي المذهب الشافعي طبقات الشافعية الكبرى لـابن  السبكي هي من أهم كتبهم، وطبقات الشافعية لـابن قاضي شهبة، وطبقات الشافعية  للأسنوي.وفي المذهب الحنبلي كتاب (طبقات الحنابلة).... يمكن أن لا يكون  الشخص سمع هذا الحديث ممن رواه عنه؛ فتبقى لديك أنت شبهة في النص، فترى أن  فلاناً لم يسمع من فلان أصلاً، أو أنه سمع منه الحديث الفلاني وهذا الحديث  لا تطمئن لسماعه منه فتعتمد في ذلك على القرائن والاستقصاء؛ ولذلك كان أهل  الحديث إذا افتتح المحدث المجلس يكتبون من هو في المجلس، كل من حضر، من  الكبار والصغار، فإذا جاء طارق في وسط المجلس يقولون: عندما قال الشيخ كذا  دخل فلان، فإذا روى ما كان قبل مجيئه هذه علة وما حضره له الحق في أن يرويه  لأنه مثبت في دفاتر جميع الحاضرين أنه حضر معهم من هنا.وقد كانوا ينتهزون  الدقة في هذا الباب دقة شديدة؛ ولذلك فإن النسائي رحمه الله عندما أخرجه  الحارث بن مسلم من مجلسه في حديث ... كان يختفي، ويسمع الحارث يحدث، وإذا  حدث هو بهذا في كتابه يقول: وحدث الحارث بن مسلم وأنا أسمع، قال: حدثنا عبد  الرحمن بن القاسم عن مالك، ولا يذكر أنه سمع من الحارث بن مسلم ولا أنه  حدثه لكن يقول: حدثني وأنا أسمع، الدقة! ولهذا اجتهدوا كذلك في أداء صيغ  الأداء، فرق بين (حدثنا) و(حدثني) وبين (أخبرنا) و(أخبرني) وبين (أنبأنا)  و(أخبرنا) وبين (سمعت) و(قال) و(أن) و(عن) صيغ الأداء هذه كلها بالغوا في  التفريق بينها بمصطلحاتهم الخاصة، وحالوا كذلك عدم الجمع بين ألفاظ الرواة؛  ولهذا تجدون الدقة في الصحيحين، مسلم رحمه الله يقول: حدثنا ابن نمير وأبو  بكر بن أبي شيبة، قال: ابن نمير حدثنا وقال أبو بكر عن فلان، عن حفص بن  أبي ... ويأتي في غاية الدقة بألفاظ الذين روى عنهم، والبخاري نفس الشيء،  مع أن البخاري لا يفرق أصلاً بين (حدثنا) و(أخبرنا) كلها واحدة عنده، ليس  مثل مسلم لكن مع ذلك يجتهد في اللفظ الذي سمعه من شيخه.والعلل المتعلقة  بالأسانيد منها أيضاً ما يطرأ على الشيخ من التغير، بعض المشايخ قد يطرأ  عليهم تغير ونقص في العقل وهذا يأتي بالتدريج، مثل النسيان، يستشعر الإنسان  من نفسه أنه في هذه السنة أكثر نسياناً من السنة التي قبلها، لكن لا يدري  متى ابتدأ هذا، ولذلك قالوا: ينبغي ... الهرم ... ابن خلاد قال: لا ينبغي  لمن بلغ ثمانين سنة أن يحدث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ينبغي أن  يتهم عقله.وكذلك البحث بما يتعلق بما يعرض في قراءة ما يكتبه الشيخ إذا كان  الشيخ يحدث من كتابه، فالكتاب يقع فيه وبالأخص إذا كان إملاءً، كثيراً ما  يملي عليك إنسان كلاماً فتسقط منه كلمة أو حرفاً أو تنقص نقطة في غير  موضعها، ولذلك يجتهدون أيضاً في الدقة في هذا يقول: حدثنا كذا ووجدت في  كتابي هنا كذا، وفي كتابه هو كتبه بيده، لكن كتبه من صوت ... ومن صوت  الشيخ، وشك في كلمة، وكانوا يضعون التضبيب على الكلمات التي شكوا فيها، كل  كلمة شكوا فيها يضعوا فوقها  شك في سماعها أو في طريقة نطقها أو في  الضبط أو حتى في النقط يضعوا فوقها  وبعد ... نقاط قبلها ... نقاط بعدها  ... هذه الكلمة مضبب عليها.وكذلك فإن كثيراً من المحدثين يشترطون في ثبوت  اللقي في التحديث حتى لو كان مع التصريح بالسماع، ومسلم رحمه الله لا يشترط  ذلك وعدد أيضاً معه، البخاري يشترط ثبوت اللقي حتى لو صرح بالسماع، ومسلم  لا يشترط ثبوت اللقي لكن يشترط إمكانه، لو كان دخل المدينة الفلانية وفلان  فيها يحدث، يكفي هذا إذا قال: سمعت أو حدثنا، يقبل هذا السماع، البخاري لا  حتى يعلم أنه جلس بمجلسه وحدثه.أما القسم الثاني وهو العلل المتعلقة  بالمتون وهو أدق وأصعب بكثير هو الذي يصعب عليك أن تجد الحديث الذي رواته  كالجبال، وظاهره الاتصال وحكم عليه الأئمة بالتضعيف ولكن نظراً للنكارة في  ألفاظه أو لغرابته معانيه تحكم عليه بأنه معلل، هذه تحتاج إلى كثير من  الجراءة والقوة، وقد وضع فيها أهل العلم قواعد معينة يعرف بها الضعف، منها  الركة فليست من ألفاظ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو أفصح الناس، لكن هذا  القيد لا يمكن أن تجعله على الإطلاق لأن كثيراً من المحدثين يجيزون الرواية  بالمعنى، وكثير منهم أعاجم، فقد تكون الركة من قبل الراوي، ومثلها اللحن  وقد رأى الإمام أحمد وجوب إصلاح اللحن لمن يروي الحديث مفهوماً، رأى وجوب  إصلاحه لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما ينطق باللحن.ومنها كذلك الثواب  الكثير على العمل اليسير، وهذه القاعدة يستثنى منها كثير من الأحاديث التي  فيها ثواب عظيم في حق من قال: لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك  وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير ... وغير ذلك، من المسائل التي جاء (غفرت له  ذنوبه ولو كانت مثل زبد البحر) فهذا النوع ثواب كثير على عمل يسير، لكن  صحيح، ما يستثنى من القاعدة، والمقصود بهذا أن أحاديث القصاصين غالباً يكون  فيها الضعف، وكثير من الأجور على عمل يسير جداً، وذلك العمل قد لا يكون ذا  بال من ناحية المقصد الشرعي، قد يكون العمل قليلاً جداً، ولا له بال من  ناحية المقصد الشرعي، فإذا كان من أحاديث القصاصين فهذا علة فيه، تدل على  أنه غير صحيح.ومثل ذلك ما كان فيه ألفاظ لم تكن في العهد النبوي مثل كل  حديث فيه لفظ الأرز أو الباذنجان، هذه لم تكن معروفة في العصر النبوي، في  حياة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، كذلك ألفاظ اشتهرت وألقاب اشتهر بها بعض  الصحابة أو لم تكن في زمان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كتسمية عائشة  بالحميراء وكذلك مثل حديث جاء فيه علة، إما أن يكون لا أصل له أو مروي  المعنى، علة يعني، أياً كانت، وهكذا. فهذه هي القواعد المتعلقة بضعف الحديث  ومن أعظمها التعارض مع المعلوم من الشرع مثل صريح الآيات أو الأحاديث  الصحيحة، وهذا التعارض ليس كل الناس يستطيع الحكم فيه لأنك بالإمكان أن  تقرأ أنت آيتين فتظن بينهما تعارضاً أو حديثين فتظن بينهما تعارضاً، فإذا  سألت أهل العلم أزالوا عنك ذلك التعارض هذا يدلنا على أنه ليس كل إنسان  مؤهل لهذا المستوى الحكم بالتعارض.أقول قولي هذا وأستغفر الله لي ولكم،  وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
*

----------

